# 2013 Reading Challenge Thread



## Pickman's model (Dec 14, 2012)

A new thread for a new year. You all know the score.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 14, 2012)

i think i'll go for a mite over 100 books. i must have read round 100 this year: though in 2013 i'll make an effort to actually put the fuckers on the thread


----------



## rubbershoes (Dec 14, 2012)

I've voted 21-50 including the ones I'll listen to


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 14, 2012)

rubbershoes said:


> I've voted 21-50 including the ones I'll listen to


er... this is a reading thread, not a listening thread.


----------



## rubbershoes (Dec 14, 2012)

a meaningless distinction in this context


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 14, 2012)

rubbershoes said:


> a meaningless distinction in this context


no it isn't. as i said early on in the first of these threads, while the criteria of what constitutes a book are left up the individual poster, it must be read from cover to cover. i had in mind children's books or graphick novels - but the important thing is the actual reading, reading which is done with the eye and not with the ear. however, when we receive guidance from the other people posting on this thread we'll go with the preponderance of opinion. my vote's for the physical - or e-reader - version though.


----------



## rubbershoes (Dec 14, 2012)

Fine. I'll read 200+  as children's books are included


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 14, 2012)

rubbershoes said:


> Fine. I'll read 200+ as children's books are included


fair enough. but don't be in a huff - despite my previous post let's count audiobooks. but you'll have to listen carefully


----------



## Me76 (Dec 15, 2012)

It was my first time keeping track this year and I really enjoyed it.  I'm on 45 at the moment so will push for the 50 this time.


----------



## ringo (Dec 15, 2012)

Me76 said:


> It was my first time keeping track this year and I really enjoyed it.



Same here, I didn't really have any idea how much I read & always lost track of the what and when.

A couple short of my target, but given a house move and getting stuck into the enormous Game of Thrones series this year I reckon I'll plump for 30 again.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 1, 2013)

I've read just over a hundred books in each of the past two years, so I'll go for a hundred in 2013.

At the start of every reading year I tell myself that I'll read more 'serious' books -  you know, the one's that are listed in the 'What you are reading thread?'  -  but as reading is my primary form of pleasure in my middle age I'm sure it'll be another year of crime fiction, footie books and minor-celebrity autobiographies.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jan 1, 2013)

Hello thread 

I haven't done this before but I'll give it a go this year.
I reckon I probably read about at least 50 in 2012 so I've voted 21-50 for 2013.

I'm starting another OU module in a few weeks so I won't have chance to read as many novels as I'd like, crime fiction is my weakness too @imposs1904, but I did make a concerted effort to read more serious books last year and I enjoyed most of them a great deal.


----------



## pennimania (Jan 1, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> i think i'll go for a mite over 100 books. i must have read round 100 this year: though in 2013 i'll make an effort to actually put the fuckers on the thread


This


----------



## marty21 (Jan 1, 2013)

read 48 last year, I think the same number the year before - aiming to break 50 this year


----------



## pennimania (Jan 1, 2013)

imposs1904 said:


> I've read just over a hundred books in each of the past two years, so I'll go for a hundred in 2013.
> 
> At the start of every reading year I tell myself that I'll read more 'serious' books -  you know, the one's that are listed in the 'What you are reading thread?'  -  but as reading is my primary form of pleasure in my middle age I'm sure it'll be another year of crime fiction, footie books and minor-celebrity autobiographies.


Nowt wrong with that!

I frequently read childrens' books, especially in times of stress. I'm having a Noel Streatfeild period right now.


----------



## pennimania (Jan 1, 2013)

So just remind me PM, are we allowed to count kids books .


----------



## starfish (Jan 1, 2013)

Only managed 19 last year & didnt even finish the last one as i left it at my sisters at Christmas. Will aim for 20+ again this year, just need to read more often.


----------



## Belushi (Jan 1, 2013)

Aimed for 15 last year and read 19, this year I think I'll aim for 20.


----------



## Firky (Jan 1, 2013)

Easily read over 50 last year but I aim to read less now I am well again.


----------



## Manter (Jan 1, 2013)

About I start nightmare international job with far too much time on planes. Those years tend to be about a book a week, but by about July they are mostly shite as my brain has turned to cream cheese. So I have voted 51-100. But please be gentle when I confess some of the pap I read


----------



## petee (Jan 2, 2013)

i upped from 11-20 last year to 21-50 this year. i expect i'll read 30 again, but because of the levels will feel a failure instead of an overachiever.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 2, 2013)

is this just for fiction?
I mainly read lots of pap - charity shop crime novels
wavers about subscribing to thread due to lack of any serious novels tackled


----------



## marty21 (Jan 2, 2013)

Miss-Shelf said:


> is this just for fiction?
> I mainly read lots of pap - charity shop crime novels
> wavers about subscribing to thread due to lack of any serious novels tackled


any book counts


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 2, 2013)

Miss-Shelf said:


> is this just for fiction?
> I mainly read lots of pap - charity shop crime novels
> wavers about subscribing to thread due to lack of any serious novels tackled


My list from last year included 3 plays and a load of pap - this thread is not really about what you read i.e subject matter, though it is really interesting to see what other people are reading and it has certainly given me ideas for books to get, but keeping a track of how much you read


----------



## october_lost (Jan 2, 2013)

2012 a slow year for reason or another. Aim to read a few seminal pieces I have put off for sometime, so aiming for quality not quantity. All the same 30 seems reasonable.


----------



## braindancer (Jan 2, 2013)

Taking part in the reading challenge last year significantly increased my reading - I was 2 short of my target of 30 so I'll aim to beat that this year....


----------



## pennimania (Jan 2, 2013)

Miss-Shelf said:


> is this just for fiction?
> I mainly read lots of pap - charity shop crime novels
> wavers about subscribing to thread due to lack of any serious novels tackled



Join join join join join etc.


----------



## pennimania (Jan 2, 2013)

Right then - I'll start

1.  The Painted Garden.    Noel Streatfeild


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm going to read lots of fat books this year, so I won't read so many. And I won't have 4 months off work with a slipped disk. So I went for 51-100.


----------



## pennimania (Jan 2, 2013)

ilovebush&blair said:


> I'm going to read lots of fat books this year, so I won't read so many. And I won't have 4 months off work with a slipped disk. So I went for 51-100.


I know.

'Being and Nothingness' has done for me. Not read half of it yet ( and not understood a twentieth )


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Jan 2, 2013)

pennimania said:


> I know.
> 
> 'Being and Nothingness' has done for me. Not read half of it yet ( and not understood a twentieth )


 
The bit about temporality is really good.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 2, 2013)

Ok I'll have a go then even if it's only to shame myself with the pap that I read
1: _Indelible_ by Karin Slaughter
2: _Broken_ by Karin Slaughter (insomnia driven - guess I'll have another read in by end of the weekend)


----------



## Manter (Jan 2, 2013)

Courtesy of my day in bed, 
1. 7 days by Deon Meyer


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Jan 2, 2013)

1/51-100 Gravity's Rainbow by Thomas Pynchon


----------



## ringo (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm going for 30 again this year. I included a couple of childrens books last year but would have been pointless adding them all as we read one or two to the tiddler every night.


----------



## Firky (Jan 3, 2013)

*1/50: Let The Right One In, John Ajvide Lindqvis*. (Finished it last night, really good and much darker than either film).


----------



## Manter (Jan 3, 2013)

2/51-100 dominion, CJ Samson


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 3, 2013)

The thin man 1/100


----------



## Manter (Jan 3, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> The thin man 1/100


Dasshiell Hammett? (Spelling?) any good?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 3, 2013)

Manter said:


> Dasshiell Hammett? (Spelling?) any good?


One s. It is pretty good, didn't guess the killer at all.


----------



## Firky (Jan 3, 2013)

Manter said:


> 2/51-100 dominion, CJ Samson


 
QoG sent me that in the post, I lent it to my dad, and never saw it again


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 3, 2013)

firky said:


> QoG sent me that in the post, I lent it to my dad, and never saw it again


 
so it's a mystery?


----------



## Manter (Jan 3, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> One s. It is pretty good, didn't guess the killer at all.


cool, will add it to the list- I have a pile of books next to my bed and don't fancy reading any of them at the moment


firky said:


> QoG sent me that in the post, I lent it to my dad, and never saw it again


I enjoyed it, so I'd go and shakedown his bookshelves....


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 3, 2013)

Manter said:


> cool, will add it to the list- I have a pile of books next to my bed and don't fancy reading any of them at the moment


it's always the way, the book you're not reading is more interesting than the one you are


----------



## Manter (Jan 3, 2013)

true that


----------



## colbhoy (Jan 3, 2013)

Miss-Shelf said:


> is this just for fiction?
> I mainly read lots of pap - charity shop crime novels
> wavers about subscribing to thread due to lack of any serious novels tackled


 
My list from last year was predominately crime. I keep discovering new crime writers (Elmore Leonard, Robert Crais, Dennis Lehane and Jo Nesbo to name a few) so end up reading more and more of them. If you read a book that you enjoy it is a good book and not pap and some of these crime books have been incredibly .


----------



## Manter (Jan 3, 2013)

colbhoy said:


> My list from last year was predominately crime. I keep discovering new crime writers (Elmore Leonard, Robert Crais, Dennis Lehane and Jo Nesbo to name a few) so end up reading more and more of them. If you read a book that you enjoy it is a good book and not pap and some of these crime books have been incredibly .


try Deon Meyer- South African crime writer.  I stumbles on him and was v impressed.  I also love James Lee Burke, if you haven't read him


----------



## braindancer (Jan 4, 2013)

1/30 Mockingbird - Walter Tevis


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 4, 2013)

colbhoy said:


> My list from last year was predominately crime. I keep discovering new crime writers (Elmore Leonard, Robert Crais, Dennis Lehane and Jo Nesbo to name a few) so end up reading more and more of them. If you read a book that you enjoy it is a good book and not pap and some of these crime books have been incredibly .


I have to agree with miss-shelf. Charity shop crime novels ARE pap. The sub-genre of crime novels set in charity shops are universally viewed as bland pap.


----------



## colbhoy (Jan 4, 2013)

Manter said:


> try Deon Meyer- South African crime writer. I stumbles on him and was v impressed. I also love James Lee Burke, if you haven't read him


 
Thanks for that, I will have a look. I did read one James Lee Burke, many years ago and I was not moved enough to read another but perhaps another try is in order as my reading tastes have changed over the years.


----------



## Manter (Jan 4, 2013)

Try





colbhoy said:


> Thanks for that, I will have a look. I did read one James Lee Burke, many years ago and I was not moved enough to read another but perhaps another try is in order as my reading tastes have changed over the years.


Try the tin roof blow down if you like politics in your crime. Set during katrina


----------



## pennimania (Jan 4, 2013)

pennimania said:


> Right then - I'll start
> 
> 1.  The Painted Garden.    Noel Streatfeild


2/100 White Boots.            Noel Streatfeild


----------



## TruXta (Jan 4, 2013)

1/50. _Grass_ - Sheri Tepper


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 4, 2013)

pennimania said:


> 2/100 White Boots. Noel Streatfeild


I am holed up in bed with lurgey - I would like access to your bookshelves missus - could do with a bit of noel streatfield


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 4, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> I have to agree with miss-shelf. Charity shop crime novels ARE pap. The sub-genre of crime novels set in charity shops are universally viewed as bland pap.


I am very gullible - is there really a genre of crime set against a backdrop of charity shops? I say this because I thought Zora was winding me up recently when she told me there's a sub=genre of crime - yoga - then I googled it and it exists.  Theres a whole world of crime out there I didn't know about.


----------



## pennimania (Jan 4, 2013)

Miss-Shelf said:


> I am holed up in bed with lurgey - I would like access to your bookshelves missus - could do with a bit of noel streatfield


I think I have all her kids books and one of her grown up ones! 

But by the time I post it to you I bet you'll be better!

Would bring them down with me but I'm flying with restricted luggage 

Amazon is yr friend, get most of books there for pence


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 4, 2013)

Miss-Shelf said:


> I am very gullible - is there really a genre of crime set against a backdrop of charity shops? I say this because I thought Zora was winding me up recently when she told me there's a sub=genre of crime - yoga - then I googled it and it exists.  Theres a whole world of crime out there I didn't know about.


Winding you up


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 4, 2013)

pennimania said:


> I think I have all her kids books and one of her grown up ones!
> 
> But by the time I post it to you I bet you'll be better!
> 
> ...


yes I am charging my kindle up now and will see what's what
I have some books that I snuck away from Skye - not all with your permission

@Pickmans
it's easy to wind me up


----------



## Manter (Jan 4, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> Winding you up


I'd be very interested to read some though....



Miss-Shelf said:


> I am very gullible - is there really a genre of crime set against a backdrop of charity shops? I say this because I thought Zora was winding me up recently when she told me there's a sub=genre of crime - yoga - then I googled it and it exists. Theres a whole world of crime out there I didn't know about.


seriously?  I'd have laughed too- doesn't sounds real....


----------



## Manter (Jan 5, 2013)

3/51-100 breakdown Sara Paretsky


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 6, 2013)

1. "Standing in Another Man's Grave" - Ian Rankin, good solid stuff and very enjoyable. Also made me want to go on the A9 to Inverness


----------



## marty21 (Jan 6, 2013)

1- City of Gold - Len Deighton.


----------



## Ceej (Jan 6, 2013)

Must have read a least 50-60 books last year, didn't get around to recording them. Gone for 51-100. Mostly crime, true crime, biographies and top ten. Hate chick lit/yukky love stuff and most more worthy, serious stuff makes me realise how limited and shallow my brain really is!

1. The Crime Factoy - Officer 'A'.


----------



## pennimania (Jan 6, 2013)

3/100

Wintle's Wonders.  Noel Streatfeild.

Absolutely top  one of her very best.


----------



## Ceej (Jan 6, 2013)

@pickman's model - could we include maybe one line about each book to give the rest of us an idea? I'm always interested in stuff I'm not familiar with, but a bit more info would be helpful.


----------



## Manter (Jan 6, 2013)

4/51-100 the bloody white baron, James palmer. About a loopy Baltic German aristocrat, who conquered Mongolia by horse after the Russian revolution. Full of interesting asides about Tibetan Buddhism, anti semitism, the history of cavalry warfare etc. highly recommended

(Though the editor should be shot as there are some very basic mistakes- I know the transliteration of Russian names can be difficult, but they could stick to one approach per book. Or even per paragraph :grr: )


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Jan 6, 2013)

Ungern-Sternberg. An interesting figure from the Russian civil war. An officer in Semyonov's force, until moving into Outer Mongolia to drive out the Chinese. It's been said he got his troops to light bonfires outside the capital, to make it appear it was surrounded by a huge encamped army, but is it true?


----------



## Manter (Jan 6, 2013)

Captain Hurrah said:


> Ungern-Sternberg. An interesting figure from the Russian civil war. An officer in Semyonov's force, until moving into Outer Mongolia to drive out the Chinese. It's been said he got his troops to light bonfires outside the capital, to make it appear it was surrounded by a huge army, but is it true?


One of the things that is interesting about the book is what he has found is true, what is clearly untrue and what he can't figure out either way. It looks like some of Semyonov's exploits have been ascribed to him, as have some of the perversions of the bogd khan (who I knew little about... What a piece of work). Great read if you haven't read it. Despite editing failures!


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Jan 6, 2013)

I read about 10 fiction books last year plus started but didn't finish quite a few others.

I'm aiming for 15 this year.


----------



## belboid (Jan 6, 2013)

A nice few days off have meant I've read as many books already this year as I did in the last two months of last year! Getting a kindle means I'll probably read a lot more crime fiction/thrillers that I'd object to playing full price for, but are worth two or three quid. So:

1: Peter May - The Blackhouse. Decent mystery, set in the Outer Hebrides, keeps you guessing, and good characters, worth a punt.
2: Kim Cooper - 33 1/3 Series: In the Aeroplane over the Sea by Neutral Milk Hotel. Wee thing on the band and making of the album, all very interesting, even if there cant be any doubt about that 'I love you, Jesus Christ' line any more
3: Ben Thompson (Ed.) - Ban This Filth! The Mary Whitehouse Letters. Very entertaining, but also a bit irritatingly glib, and contradictory in places (the editorialising, rather than MT, tho she was as well)
4: Paul D Gilbert - The Annals of Sherlock Holmes. Came highly recomended, as someone who had really captured the style of Conan Doyle. Which seemed true for the first story, but then he used exactly the same tropes and little phrases in almost all the other stories too. Still, only a quid.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Jan 6, 2013)

Manter said:


> 4/51-100 the bloody white baron, James palmer. About a loopy Baltic German aristocrat, who conquered Mongolia by horse after the Russian revolution. Full of interesting asides about Tibetan Buddhism, anti semitism, the history of cavalry warfare etc. highly recommended
> 
> (Though the editor should be shot as there are some very basic mistakes- I know the transliteration of Russian names can be difficult, but they could stick to one approach per book. Or even per paragraph :grr: )


 
Dunno if you like daft spy-Cthulhu riffs but Charles Stross's Laundry series uses him quite a bit.


----------



## Manter (Jan 7, 2013)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> Dunno if you like daft spy-Cthulhu riffs but Charles Stross's Laundry series uses him quite a bit.


Never tried but I'll give it a go....


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 7, 2013)

*1/100 Barca: The Making of the Greatest Team in the World by Graham Hunter*


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Jan 7, 2013)

Manter said:


> One of the things that is interesting about the book is what he has found is true, what is clearly untrue and what he can't figure out either way. It looks like some of Semyonov's exploits have been ascribed to him, as have some of the perversions of the bogd khan (who I knew little about... What a piece of work). Great read if you haven't read it. Despite editing failures!


 
I got a copy last year, but didn't really bother with it.  Will pick it up again.

Would it be inaccurate to call him a White, at least after a certain point?  The anti-Bolshevik forces were divided, and one of the disagreements was in relations with the Japanese, poking their noses in the Russian Far East.  

Like with others, the Communists had a long memory when it came to Semyonov.  Taken back to Moscow and executed after WWII.

You might like.


----------



## Manter (Jan 7, 2013)

Captain Hurrah said:


> I got a copy last year, but didn't really bother with it.  Will pick it up again.
> 
> Would it be inaccurate to call him a White, at least after a certain point?  The anti-Bolshevik forces were divided, and one of the disagreements was in relations with the Japanese, poking their noses in the Russian Far East.
> 
> ...


Fairly sure he wasn't white at the end in that he stopped fighting for the white cause- though he never stopped believing in it (and was fighting for prince Michael long after he was dead  )

Thx, added to my wish list


----------



## marty21 (Jan 7, 2013)

1- City of Gold - Len Deighton (Spy shenanigans in WW2 Egypt)
2- Outside- Shalini Boland (Post apocalyptic shenanigans)


----------



## magneze (Jan 7, 2013)

Oh, not done this before. Haven't a clue how much I read last year so I'll go for 21-50.

1. Noam Chomsky - Occupy
2. Ian Bone - Bash The Rich


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 7, 2013)

3/51-100 
The  Days and Nights of London Now by Craig Taylor
easy read while I was ill
collection of people talking captured and edited bt Taylor.  range of peopleactive through 24 hours. I liked the guy who ran new spitalfields wholesale market and the way all the traders wind each other up


----------



## Red Cat (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm going to try again. Last years attempt to help me be more disciplined and less dippy wasn't successful because I just ignored the thread. I'm going for 11-20 again.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 7, 2013)

well, i've already read 4 so i'm going for 100+.  but i'll never remember to put them all on teh thread so i'll only put on books when i remember to.

at the moment i'm reading Simon Sebag Montefiore's 'Jerusalem' which is dead exciting and well written.


----------



## Manter (Jan 7, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> well, i've already read 4 so i'm going for 100+. but i'll never remember to put them all on teh thread so i'll only put on books when i remember to.
> 
> at the moment i'm reading Simon Sebag Montefiore's 'Jerusalem' which is dead exciting and well written.


oooh, I have that on my pile


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 7, 2013)

it's great.  something to look forward to.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 7, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> well, i've already read 4 so i'm going for 100+. but i'll never remember to put them all on teh thread so i'll only put on books when i remember to.
> 
> at the moment i'm reading Simon Sebag Montefiore's 'Jerusalem' which is dead exciting and well written.


 
But that's the beauty of the thread. *None of us* ever remember all the books we read during the course of the year. That's why we list them and update them as we go along on the thread . . . and we also get the chance to rubberneck what other urbanites are reading over the course of the year.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Jan 7, 2013)

1/15 - Great North Road - Peter F Hamilton
2/15 - Seven Wonders - Adam Christopher

(both enjoyable trash)


----------



## ringo (Jan 8, 2013)

Manter said:


> oooh, I have that on my pile


 
Same here, I bought it for my dad too, looks good.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 8, 2013)

imposs1904 said:


> But that's the beauty of the thread. *None of us* ever remember all the books we read during the course of the year. That's why we list them and update them as we go along on the thread . . . and we also get the chance to rubberneck what other urbanites are reading over the course of the year.


 
what i mean is that i forget to update with every book i read.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jan 8, 2013)

1. Laughter In The Dark - Nabokov
2. Blood Meridian - McCarthy 

Have always posted in this thread but have never kept to it, this year will be different.


----------



## Kidda (Jan 8, 2013)

Started off strong last year but wilted a bit towards the end, so i'll cut last years target of 20 to 15 and see if i can get that this year.


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Jan 8, 2013)

1/51-100 Gravity's Rainbow by Thomas Pynchon
*2/51-100 Swann's Way (In Search of Lost Time, #1) by Marcel Proust*


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 8, 2013)

4/51-100  cut short by leigh russell
generic detective fiction -good for reading in the bath as kindle back up is about the size of it


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 9, 2013)

5/51-100  wild: a journey from lost to found  by cheryl strayed
touching account of her solo hike along the pacific crest trail in usa (1100 miles )


----------



## pennimania (Jan 9, 2013)

4/100 Nethergate. Norah Lofts

Charity shop pap


----------



## TruXta (Jan 9, 2013)

1/50. _Grass_ - Sheri Tepper
2/50. _The Broken Sword_ - Poul Anderson


----------



## xenon (Jan 9, 2013)

01/30 Pimp - Iceberg Slim
02/30 I Can Make you Hate - Charlie Brooker


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 9, 2013)

1/100 Barca: The Making of the Greatest Team in the World by Graham Hunter

*2/100 Ramones by Nicholas Rombes *
Part of the 33 1/3 series.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 9, 2013)

1- City of Gold - Len Deighton
2- Outside- Shalini Boland
3- Deep Black - Stephen Coonts & Jim Defelice


----------



## Me76 (Jan 9, 2013)

I normally would have read two or three by now but I am stuck on a book that I'm not enjoying much but have read bout 40% of so feel too invested to just leave it.


----------



## Manter (Jan 10, 2013)

Me76 said:


> I normally would have read two or three by now but I am stuck on a book that I'm not enjoying much but have read bout 40% of so feel too invested to just leave it.


I hate that feeling


----------



## TruXta (Jan 10, 2013)

1/50. _Grass_ - Sheri Tepper
2/50. _The Broken Sword_ - Poul Anderson
3/50. _Emphyrio_ - Jack Vance


----------



## Belushi (Jan 11, 2013)

Sebastian Faulks 'Birdsong' (1/20)


----------



## marty21 (Jan 11, 2013)

1- City of Gold - Len Deighton
2- Outside- Shalini Bolan
3- Deep Black - Stephen Coonts and Jim Defelice
4- Before They Are Hanged - Joe Abercombie


----------



## magneze (Jan 11, 2013)

Are people posting as they finish a book or as they start?


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 11, 2013)

magneze said:


> Are people posting as they finish a book or as they start?


 
finish


----------



## marty21 (Jan 11, 2013)

imposs1904 said:


> finish


this


----------



## colacubes (Jan 11, 2013)

OK, am determined to do more reading this year so have voted 21-50.  I may do more but was incredibly lax by my standards last year and probably did less than 20.  So:

1/50 - Alexei Sayle - Stalin ate my Homework.

Really loved it.  I've enjoyed his short stories before but this autobiog of his childhood is brilliant.  If only 10% of what he says about his family are true they are properly eccentric.  Scouse socialists par excellence


----------



## BoatieBird (Jan 12, 2013)

1/21-50 - Niall Griffiths - Grits


----------



## pennimania (Jan 12, 2013)

imposs1904 said:


> finish


When Ive finished.

But some, like this one, was started long ago.

5/100. The Scottish Enlightment.  Arthur Herman


----------



## Manter (Jan 12, 2013)

Manter said:


> 4/51-100 the bloody white baron, James Palmer


5/51-100 bodywork, Sara paretsky

Enjoyable fluff.


----------



## Ceej (Jan 13, 2013)

2/51-100 This book will save your life by A.M.Homes
3/51-100 Gone Girl by Gillian Flynn

Neither as good as I'd hoped - Gone Girl is distinctly meh.


----------



## Greebo (Jan 13, 2013)

Narcomania - Max Daly & Steve Sampson
Polish for dummies  - Daria Gabryanczyk
Findings & Finishings - Sharon Bateman


----------



## ringo (Jan 13, 2013)

1/30 the room of lost things - Stella Duffy

Best Brixtonish book yet, lovely


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 14, 2013)

1/100 Barca: The Making of the Greatest Team in the World by Graham Hunter
2/100 Ramones by Nicholas Rombes

*3/100 The Train by Georges Simenon*


----------



## Firky (Jan 14, 2013)

*1/50: Let The Right One In, John Ajvide Lindqvis.
2/50: Johannes Cabal the Necromancer, Jonathon L Howard.*


----------



## braindancer (Jan 14, 2013)

1/30 Mockingbird - Walter Tevis
2/30 More Than Human - Theodore Sturgeon


----------



## Firky (Jan 15, 2013)

Belushi said:


> Sebastian Faulks 'Birdsong' (1/20)


 
Is that the WW1 one? I think I have read that.


----------



## pennimania (Jan 15, 2013)

pennimania said:


> When Ive finished.
> 
> But some, like this one, was started long ago.
> 
> 5/100. The Scottish Enlightment.  Arthur Herman


6/100 Wallis - the Uncommon Life of the Duchess of Windsor.

Terrible. Only read it because I'm interested in the 30's. Made me hate all of them even more.

Looking forward to reading Let the Right One In very soon


----------



## marty21 (Jan 15, 2013)

1/50- City of Gold - Len Deighton
2/50- Outside- Shalini Bolan
3/50- Deep Black - Stephen Coonts and Jim Defelice
4/50- Before They Are Hanged - Joe Abercombie
5/50 - Last Arguments of Kings - Joe Abercrombie


----------



## Manter (Jan 15, 2013)

Manter said:


> 5/51-100 bodywork, Sara paretsky
> 
> Enjoyable fluff.


 6/51-100 the Collini case, Ferdinand von Schirach.    Masterpiece based on a true story.  But I found it curiously unengaging....


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 15, 2013)

6/51-100 bones to ashes Kathe Reichs along the lines of cornwell scarpetta novels set in Canada with more forensic facts


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 15, 2013)

7/51-100  The Year if the Flood by Margaret Atwood   science fiction of dystopian future  where gene splicing privitised conglomerates erode civil liberties and god garderners deep green ecologists fight them while preparing for the imminent pandemic  - think a coca cola- monsanto cross at war with tinkers bubble


----------



## Greebo (Jan 16, 2013)

Miss-Shelf said:


> 7/51-100 The Year if the Flood by Margaret Atwood science fiction of dystopian future where gene splicing privitised conglomerates erode civil liberties and god garderners deep green ecologists fight them while preparing for the imminent pandemic - think a coca cola- monsanto cross at war with tinkers bubble


----------



## TruXta (Jan 16, 2013)

1/50. _Grass_ - Sheri Tepper
2/50. _The Broken Sword_ - Poul Anderson
3/50. _Emphyrio_ - Jack Vance
4/50. _Wide Sargasso Sea_ - Jean Rhys


----------



## ringo (Jan 16, 2013)

1/30 The Room Of Lost Things - Stella Duffy
2/30 At Hell's Gate: A Soldiers Journey From War To Peace - Claude Anshin Thomas


----------



## ringo (Jan 16, 2013)

1/30 The Room Of Lost Things - Stella Duffy
2/30 At Hell's Gate: A Soldiers Journey From War To Peace - Claude Anshin Thomas
3/30 The Bell Jar - Sylvia Plath
Thought this would be dogmatic & hard work but it was brilliantly written, sad, funny & very powerful.


----------



## pennimania (Jan 16, 2013)

Miss-Shelf said:


> 7/51-100  The Year if the Flood by Margaret Atwood   science fiction of dystopian future  where gene splicing privitised conglomerates erode civil liberties and god garderners deep green ecologists fight them while preparing for the imminent pandemic  - think a coca cola- monsanto cross at war with tinkers bubble



It's not that good


----------



## Me76 (Jan 16, 2013)

1/50 Rachels Holiday, Marian Keyes

Finally finished this book that has been holding me up!!  Supposedly amusing tale of an addict going into rehab. With a love story.  

Now to choose one I enjoy and can rip through.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 16, 2013)

pennimania said:


> It's not that good


you must admit that the god gardeners did appear familiarz

btw whats the etiquette on this thread about reading books other people recommend?


----------



## pennimania (Jan 16, 2013)

Miss-Shelf said:


> you must admit that the god gardeners did appear familiarz
> 
> btw whats the etiquette on this thread about reading books other people recommend?


God gardeners .

Oh no - I've never met anyone who was one of those 

Reading books - just do it.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jan 17, 2013)

2/50 Suicide Hill, James Ellroy


----------



## marty21 (Jan 17, 2013)

1/50- City of Gold - Len Deighton
2/50- Outside- Shalini Bolan
3/50- Deep Black - Stephen Coonts and Jim Defelice
4/50- Before They Are Hanged - Joe Abercombie
5/50 - Last Arguments of Kings - Joe Abercrombie
6/50 - The Horse At The Gates - DC Alden


----------



## Belushi (Jan 17, 2013)

Sebastian Faulks 'Birdsong' (1/20)
*Colin Thubron 'Shadow of the Silk Road' (2/20)*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 17, 2013)

1."Standing in Another Man's Grave" - Ian Rankin, good solid stuff and very enjoyable. 
2. "Child 44" - Tom Rob Smith (?). Good if a little slow in parts


----------



## belboid (Jan 18, 2013)

I'd not realised the poll was secret!  So, I went for 21-50, aiming at around 30.

5/30 - ?? - The Secret Footballer.  It's, y'know, quite intersting and entertaining, if mainly just an extension of whats in the paper.
6/30 - Hilary Mantel - Bring Up The Bodies.  Absolute fucking genius.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 18, 2013)

belboid said:


> I'd not realised the poll was secret! So, I went for 21-50, aiming at around 30.
> 
> 5/30 - ?? - The Secret Footballer. It's, y'know, quite intersting and entertaining, if mainly just an extension of whats in the paper.


 
Any closer to knowing who it is from reading the book?


----------



## belboid (Jan 18, 2013)

imposs1904 said:


> Any closer to knowing who it is from reading the book?


No. Tho it does really make it seem like they played for Liverpool at some point.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 18, 2013)

belboid said:


> No. Tho it does really make it seem like they played for Liverpool at some point.


 
hasn't someone suggested that it might be Danny Murphy? I guess it would be too easy for it to be David James.


----------



## belboid (Jan 18, 2013)

imposs1904 said:


> hasn't someone suggested that it might be Danny Murphy? I guess it would be too easy for it to be David James.


how much does Murphy hate Robbie Savage?  If its in excess of 'a lot' then it could very very well be him.


----------



## petee (Jan 20, 2013)

1/30 los yermos de los camaldulenses de monte corona en las américas (mulitzer)
2/30 a critical history of early rome (forsythe)


----------



## Belushi (Jan 20, 2013)

Sebastian Faulks 'Birdsong' (1/20)
Colin Thubron 'Shadow of the Silk Road' (2/20)
*Philip Larkin 'High Windows' (3/20)*


----------



## Me76 (Jan 20, 2013)

1/50 Rachels Holiday, Marian Keyes
2/50 Fingersmith, Sarah Waters


----------



## colbhoy (Jan 20, 2013)

1/20 -The Devil's Star by Jo Nesbo


----------



## TruXta (Jan 20, 2013)

1/50. _Grass_ - Sheri Tepper
2/50. _The Broken Sword_ - Poul Anderson
3/50. _Emphyrio_ - Jack Vance
4/50. _Wide Sargasso Sea_ - Jean Rhys
5/50. _Nightwatch_ - Terry Pratchett

Read it before but I picked it up the other day in bed as it's light.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 21, 2013)

1/100 Barca: The Making of the Greatest Team in the World by Graham Hunter
2/100 Ramones by Nicholas Rombes
3/100 The Train by Georges Simenon

*4/100 **Wild Boy: My Life in Duran Duran by Andy Taylor*


----------



## braindancer (Jan 22, 2013)

1/30 Mockingbird - Walter Tevis
2/30 More Than Human - Theodore Sturgeon
3/30 Bottle Factory Outing - Beryl Bainbridge


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Jan 22, 2013)

1/51-100 Gravity's Rainbow by Thomas Pynchon
2/51-100 Swann's Way (In Search of Lost Time, #1) by Marcel Proust
*3/51-100 The Magic Mountain by Thomas Mann, John E. Woods (translator)*


----------



## TruXta (Jan 22, 2013)

ilovebush&blair said:


> 1/51-100 Gravity's Rainbow by Thomas Pynchon
> 2/51-100 Swann's Way (In Search of Lost Time, #1) by Marcel Proust
> *3/51-100 The Magic Mountain by Thomas Mann, John E. Woods (translator)*


Fucking hell, man, that's some heavyweight stuff.


----------



## Red Storm (Jan 22, 2013)

Just found this thread, kept meaning to look for it.

I've gone for 11-20 books. I'm hoping for 20.

Not read any books of my own choosing while I was at uni so i'm looking forward to getting back to reading. All of my books will be on the Kindle too. 

1/20 - A Clash of Kings by George R. R. Martin
2/20 - A Storm of Swords by George R. R. Martin
3/20 - Physical Resistance by Dave Hann
4/20 - Frankenstein by Mary Shelly


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Jan 22, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Fucking hell, man, that's some heavyweight stuff.


 
I'm not fucking around with this shit man. I'm reading big badass books this year. BTW Proust is a jerk. I'm glad _In Search of Lost Time isn't in one big book. Because it's shit. _Swann's Way is as far as I'm going with him.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 22, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> well, i've already read 4 so i'm going for 100+. but i'll never remember to put them all on teh thread so i'll only put on books when i remember to.
> 
> at the moment i'm reading Simon Sebag Montefiore's 'Jerusalem' which is dead exciting and well written.


 
Nearly finished Jerusalem.  Not so convinced by his interpretation of early 20th century history.

In between headaches I've read two shitty sci-fi pulp novels, and 7. 'Ex-libris' by Anne Faniwell, a collection of essays about being a booklover in which she comes across as smug, elitist, and thoroughly pleased with herself.  Also she has an entire bookshelf dedicated to books written by "Family & Friends".  So everyone can see how clever she and all her friends and family are.  *voms*


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 22, 2013)

Me76 said:


> I normally would have read two or three by now but I am stuck on a book that I'm not enjoying much but have read bout 40% of so feel too invested to just leave it.


 
i used to be like that but once i realised that i don't need to finish it, no-one is judging me, i won't lose anything good, it doesn't matter etc i enjoy life a lot more!


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 22, 2013)

TruXta said:


> 4/50. _Wide Sargasso Sea_ - Jean Rhys


 

thumbs up!


----------



## TruXta (Jan 22, 2013)

ilovebush&blair said:


> I'm not fucking around with this shit man. I'm reading big badass books this year. BTW Proust is a jerk. I'm glad _In Search of Lost Time isn't in one big book. Because it's shit. _Swann's Way is as far as I'm going with him.


Don't think I've ever read any Proust. Pynchon is ace, but it's years between each time I read any of his.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 22, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> thumbs up!


Such a sad book. Lovely writing for sure.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 22, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Don't think I've ever read any Proust. Pynchon is ace, but it's years between each time I read any of his.


 
i tried reading some once but didn't get far.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 22, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> i tried reading some once but didn't get far.


Pynchon or Proust? For Pynchon I'd say start with V or  Vineland. Mason and Dixon isn't too crazy either. I've not read his last two so can't comment.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 23, 2013)

proust.  not a fan of pynchon either though.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jan 23, 2013)

1/50 Grits by Niall Griffiths
2/50 Suicide Hill by James Ellroy
*3/50 The Children of Men by P.D. James*

This was a bit of a departure from her usual detective/crime novel. Set in a future where the human race is on the verge of extinction with no child having been born for 25 years.  A really simple, spare book but totally absorbing.
Every time I read a new book from her I wonder if it will be the last (she's 92)


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 23, 2013)

1."Standing in Another Man's Grave" - Ian Rankin, good solid stuff and very enjoyable. 
2. "Child 44" - Tom Rob Smith 
3,. "The Leopard" - Jo Nesbo. Very enjoyable if a little long


----------



## TruXta (Jan 23, 2013)

BoatieBird said:


> 1/50 Grits by Niall Griffiths
> 2/50 Suicide Hill by James Ellroy
> *3/50 The Children of Men by P.D. James*
> 
> ...


Did you see the film? Quite good, altho I've not read the book so can't comment on the quality of the adaptation as such.


----------



## Manter (Jan 23, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> i tried reading some once but didn't get far.


Proust is torture.


----------



## Manter (Jan 23, 2013)

Manter said:


> 6/51-100 the Collini case, Ferdinand von Schirach.    Masterpiece based on a true story.  But I found it curiously unengaging....


7/51-100 Where'd you go, Bernadette. Maria Semple. 
Cheerfully anarchic and enjoyably batshit, until it got soppy and a bit twee at the end.


----------



## pennimania (Jan 24, 2013)

pennimania said:


> 6/100 Wallis - the Uncommon Life of the Duchess of Windsor.
> 
> Terrible. Only read it because I'm interested in the 30's. Made me hate all of them even more.
> 
> Looking forward to reading Let the Right One In very soon


7/100 a Fugue in Time. Rumer Godden
8/100 a View from the Foothills. Chris Mullins


----------



## BoatieBird (Jan 24, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Did you see the film? Quite good, altho I've not read the book so can't comment on the quality of the adaptation as such.


 
No, I didn't even realise there was a film, although I can see how it would work.  I'll keep an eye out for it.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 24, 2013)

right, so i'm onto:

8. Life After God, by Douglas Coupland.  I read it before, about a decade ago.  It was given to me by my then girlfriend, and in a cruel twist of fate the bits about breaking up with your partner made me realise i had to break up with her.  I've not gone back to it since then and am giving it a re-read to decide if it goes in the charity shop pile or not.  So far it's ok, more whimsical and less clever than his best stuff.


----------



## Manter (Jan 24, 2013)

Manter said:


> 7/51-100 Where'd you go, Bernadette. Maria Semple.
> Cheerfully anarchic and enjoyably batshit, until it got soppy and a bit twee at the end.


8/51-100 what would Satan do, Anthony Miller


----------



## braindancer (Jan 24, 2013)

1/30 Mockingbird - Walter Tevis
2/30 More Than Human - Theodore Sturgeon
3/30 Bottle Factory Outing - Beryl Bainbridge
4/30 Return of the Soldier - Rebecca West


----------



## Firky (Jan 24, 2013)

*1/50: Let The Right One In, John Ajvide Lindqvis.*
*2/50: Johannes Cabal the Necromancer, Jonathon L Howard.*
*3/50: And the Ass Saw the Angel, Nick Cave.*
*4/50: **A Brief History of Neoliberalism**, Prof David Harvey.*


----------



## Ceej (Jan 24, 2013)

4/51 - Exposure by Alex Kava
5/51 - Beind the scenes at the Museum by Kate Atkinson
6/51 - Crime by Irvine Welsh

Crime is absolutely bloody brilliant - loved it.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 25, 2013)

1/100 Barca: The Making of the Greatest Team in the World by Graham Hunter
2/100 Ramones by Nicholas Rombes
3/100 The Train by Georges Simenon
4/100 Wild Boy: My Life in Duran Duran by Andy Taylor

*5/100 **Physical Resistance: A Hundred Years of Anti-Fascism by Dave Hann*


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Jan 25, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> right, so i'm onto:
> 
> 8. Life After God, by Douglas Coupland. I read it before, about a decade ago. It was given to me by my then girlfriend, and in a cruel twist of fate the bits about breaking up with your partner made me realise i had to break up with her. I've not gone back to it since then and am giving it a re-read to decide if it goes in the charity shop pile or not. So far it's ok, more whimsical and less clever than his best stuff.


 
I don't mean to be punctilious. But re-reading a book doesn't count.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 25, 2013)

ilovebush&blair said:


> I don't mean to be punctilious. But re-reading a book doesn't count.


 
call the waaaambulance.

it was rubbish, btw.  easily the worst of his early books.

now i'm reading

9/ Introducing Postfeminism.  The cartoon book version for people who aren't as clever as academic elitists.  My conclusion so far is that postfeminism is a movement for a handful of academics to use pat themselves on the back for their own cleverness, criticise everyone else for not doing anything worthwhile, and generally be pointless and useless.


----------



## belboid (Jan 25, 2013)

ilovebush&blair said:


> I don't mean to be punctilious. But re-reading a book doesn't count.


why on earth not?


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 25, 2013)

ilovebush&blair said:


> I don't mean to be punctilious. But re-reading a book doesn't count.


 
Actually, it does count. It's my third year of doing the reading challenge on Urban and I've always included my re-reads. You're the first person to suggest otherwise.


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Jan 25, 2013)

I've missed loads off then


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 25, 2013)

ilovebush&blair said:


> I've missed loads off then


 


I always mention that they are rereads when I list them.


----------



## Red Storm (Jan 25, 2013)

Why are people so militant as to what counts as a book and a read?

I thought this was a personal challenge? 

Perhaps I've unsuspectingly walked into a literary dick waving contest with my mere 20 book target


----------



## pennimania (Jan 25, 2013)

ilovebush&blair said:


> I've missed loads off then


Me too


----------



## belboid (Jan 25, 2013)

ilovebush&blair said:


> I've missed loads off then


you've read 2000 pages for the first time, _and_ loads of other stuff?  Really??


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Jan 25, 2013)

Red Storm said:


> Why are people so militant as to what counts as a book and a read?
> 
> I thought this was a personal challenge?
> 
> Perhaps I've unsuspectingly walked into a literary dick waving contest with my mere 20 book target


 
Nah it's all about winning. It's got nothing to do with reading or books.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 25, 2013)

Red Storm said:


> Why are people so militant as to what counts as a book and a read?
> 
> I thought this was a personal challenge?
> 
> Perhaps I've unsuspectingly walked into a literary dick waving contest with my mere 20 book target


 
well get your literary dick out then. No voyeurs.


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Jan 25, 2013)

belboid said:


> you've read 2000 pages for the first time, _and_ loads of other stuff? Really??


 
Yeah.


----------



## pennimania (Jan 25, 2013)

It's not 'dick waving'.

I think very fast readers (I'm one and I suspectbush&blair is too) often reread books because they don't get all the juice first time.

I'm always rereading and finding things I've missed. If I wanted to show off I'd put them down.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 25, 2013)

right, the question asked by this thread was:
*Who many books do you expect to read in 2013?*


whilst there is likely to be an element of dick-waving involved in any sort of thread on the internet i didn't expect this.

if you don't think the book counts, don't put it down.  if you do, do.


----------



## pennimania (Jan 25, 2013)

Oh dear

I love this thread. But not when people get narky.

Some people read more than others. Some people read faster than others. Some people ( like me) have more time to read. Some people have insomnia(like me). 

Some books are harder or longer. 

From now on I'm putting down everything I read. 

And don't say I'm lying when you see a trashy doctor and nurse novel next to Imannuel Kant because that's exactly what I'm reading right now.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 25, 2013)

pennimania said:


> Oh dear
> 
> I love this thread. But not when people get narky.
> 
> ...


You need something trashy next to Kant.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 25, 2013)

pennimania said:


> And don't say I'm lying when you see a trashy doctor and nurse novel next to Imannuel Kant because that's exactly what I'm reading right now.


 
that's part of what makes this thread interesting.  i referred earlier to the shit sci-fi novels i read whilst reading Jerusalem.  it was a long hard book and i needed something easy with space marines to take a break.

what makes this thread boring is people pretending they only read big clever books, telling other people what they're allowed to claim, and basically belittling people's reading experience.

Also, I wouldn;t bother with the Kant.  very dull!


----------



## pennimania (Jan 25, 2013)

I hate Kant - its part of a module.

Much preferred Hume - he's my boy


----------



## TruXta (Jan 25, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> that's part of what makes this thread interesting. i referred earlier to the shit sci-fi novels i read whilst reading Jerusalem. it was a long hard book and i needed something easy with space marines to take a break.
> 
> what makes this thread boring is people pretending they only read big clever books, telling other people what they're allowed to claim, and basically belittling people's reading experience.
> 
> Also, I wouldn;t bother with the Kant. very dull!


I'll not include work stuff in here - for instance if I read 110 page report on meta-analysis of impact evalutions of urban disaster relief none of you need to (nor should you want to) know that. Even if technically it's a book. Speaking of which, I just ordered _"__Driving Results Through Social Networks: How Top Organizations Leverage Networks for Performance and Growth_" off Amazon.


----------



## pennimania (Jan 25, 2013)

Nice 

Does work pay for it?


----------



## TruXta (Jan 25, 2013)

pennimania said:


> Nice
> 
> Does work pay for it?


I'm self-employed, so I guess I can put it down to business expenses.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 25, 2013)

TruXta said:


> I'll not include work stuff in here - for instance if I read 110 page report on meta-analysis of impact evalutions of urban disaster relief none of you need to (nor should you want to) know that. Even if technically it's a book. Speaking of which, I just ordered _"__Driving Results Through Social Networks: How Top Organizations Leverage Networks for Performance and Growth_" off Amazon.


 
i dunno, some people might be interested in that.  who knows, someone might read this and go "i've always wanted to know about that"!


----------



## belboid (Jan 25, 2013)

pennimania said:


> I hate Kant - its part of a module.
> 
> Much preferred Hume - he's my boy


pah!  Kant's way better, tho _Critique of Practical Reason_ is better than ..._Pure..._


----------



## marty21 (Jan 25, 2013)

I've read some right fluff this year - I'd better read that Kant fellah to even things out like


----------



## TruXta (Jan 25, 2013)

marty21 said:


> I've read some right fluff this year - I'd better read that Kant fellah to even things out like


Don't. Read some Hume instead, or Locke.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 25, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Don't. Read some Hume instead, or Locke.


 I read some of those at uni - don't make me read them again 

I'm actually reading a history book atm - the history of The George in Borough - and enjoying it


----------



## TruXta (Jan 25, 2013)

marty21 said:


> I read some of those at uni - don't make me read them again
> 
> I'm actually reading a history book atm - the history of The George in Borough - and enjoying it


Ok ok ok! I've been meaning to read more local history (London history), but never seem to get going on buying any relevant books.


----------



## pennimania (Jan 25, 2013)

I actually find Hume entertaining - especially the stuff about superstition and rumour. I keep wondering what he'd think about viral Internet stories and Psychic Sally 

Ive even adopted some of his sayings 

A few months ago he was just a rather horrid building in Edinburgh


----------



## pennimania (Jan 25, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Ok ok ok! I've been meaning to read more local history (London history), but never seem to get going on buying any relevant books.


I love those London books by Geoffrey Fletcher - superb illustrations.

I got mine cheap on Amazon


----------



## TruXta (Jan 25, 2013)

pennimania said:


> I love those London books by Geoffrey Fletcher - superb illustrations.
> 
> I got mine cheap on Amazon


Been meaning to pick up that Peter Ackroyd book, London: the biography...


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 25, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Ok ok ok! I've been meaning to read more local history (London history), but never seem to get going on buying any relevant books.


 
Get Peter Ackroyd's "London The Biography" - it's absolutely ace.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 25, 2013)

we're like that, bro...


----------



## TruXta (Jan 25, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> Get Peter Ackroyd's "London The Biography" - it's absolutely ace.


 see above


----------



## Manter (Jan 25, 2013)

London the biography is great, but it's very long....!

E2a assuming this is a competition and we're all playing numbers, of course....


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 25, 2013)

it's girth that counts.

no wait, wrong thread.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 25, 2013)

Manter said:


> London the biography is great, but it's very long....!
> 
> E2a assuming this is a competition and we're all playing numbers, of course....


Last year I felt I didn't read that many books. Then I realised most the books I read last year had 1000+ pages (damn you Steven Erikson).


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 25, 2013)

Miss-Shelf said:


> 7/51-100 The Year if the Flood by Margaret Atwood science fiction of dystopian future where gene splicing privitised conglomerates erode civil liberties and god garderners deep green ecologists fight them while preparing for the imminent pandemic - think a coca cola- monsanto cross at war with tinkers bubble


8/51-100 The Penelopiad  another Margaret Atwood
I am going through the books I have on my kindle as I've got loads of free books on there


----------



## BoatieBird (Jan 25, 2013)

pennimania said:


> I hate Kant - its part of a module.
> 
> Much preferred Hume - he's my boy


 
OU?

I've just started another module so...

4/50 - Worlds of English, Module guide.

I didn't know whether to include this or not, but it is a book and I have read it cover to cover so for me it counts.


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Jan 25, 2013)

pennimania said:


> It's not 'dick waving'.
> 
> I think very fast readers (I'm one and I suspectbush&blair is too) often reread books because they don't get all the juice first time.
> 
> I'm always rereading and finding things I've missed. If I wanted to show off I'd put them down.


 
I'm not a fast reader. I'm also dyslexic. I just spend a lot of time reading.


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Jan 25, 2013)

belboid said:


> you've read 2000 pages for the first time, _and_ loads of other stuff? Really??


 
I need to read a _Shakespeare play at least 3-5 times to fully get it._


----------



## pennimania (Jan 26, 2013)

pennimania said:


> 7/100 a Fugue in Time. Rumer Godden
> 8/100 a View from the Foothills. Chris Mullins


You asked for it
9/10. Hometown Doctor - Elizabeth Seifert


----------



## pennimania (Jan 26, 2013)

ilovebush&blair said:


> I need to read a _Shakespeare play at least 3-5 times to fully get it._


I read Hume's Enquiry three times at least last year.


----------



## Me76 (Jan 26, 2013)

1/50 Rachels Holiday, Marian Keyes
2/50 Fingersmith, Sarah Waters 
3/50 Life,Death and Vanilla Slices, Jenny Eclair


----------



## Manter (Jan 27, 2013)

Manter said:


> 7/51-100 Where'd you go, Bernadette. Maria Semple.
> Cheerfully anarchic and enjoyably batshit, until it got soppy and a bit twee at the end.


8/51-100 live by night, Dennis Lehane. One of his historical ones- 1920s-30sBoston and Florida mob stuff. Read it really fast-a can't put down book


----------



## belboid (Jan 27, 2013)

ilovebush&blair said:


> I'm not a fast reader. I'm also dyslexic. I just spend a lot of time reading.


I'm jealous. I might, just, have read as many pages, but they're mostly light going


ilovebush&blair said:


> I need to read a _Shakespeare play at least 3-5 times to fully get it._


I'd just watch the fucker


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Jan 27, 2013)

belboid said:


> I'm jealous. I might, just, have read as many pages, but they're mostly light going
> 
> I'd just watch the fucker


 
I read the text. Then read a book explaining it. Then read the text again. Then watch the movie. Then read the book again.


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Jan 27, 2013)

belboid said:


> I'm jealous. I might, just, have read as many pages, but they're mostly light going
> 
> I'd just watch the fucker


 
I'm single. Work part time. Don't drink or watch TV. And try not to socialise. I'll go to a good gig/festival. But not just down the pub on a saturday night.


----------



## districtline (Jan 27, 2013)

First book this year...

Theodor Storm - The Dykemaster (1/50)

Only 49 to go now


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 27, 2013)

districtline said:


> First book this year...
> 
> Theodor Storm - The Dykemaster (1/50)
> 
> Only 49 to go now


I put 51-100 but probably aiming only for 52


----------



## districtline (Jan 27, 2013)

Only read 29 (?) books last year but should be able to get to 50 this year.

It's been a slow start to the year though; I blame work...


----------



## pennimania (Jan 27, 2013)

ilovebush&blair said:


> I read the text. Then read a book explaining it. Then read the text again. Then watch the movie. Then read the book again.


That's what I do.

Better every time - especially Romeo and Juliet


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Jan 27, 2013)

pennimania said:


> That's what I do.
> 
> Better every time - especially Romeo and Juliet


 
I want to read shakespeare's second tetralogy. Richard II, Henry IV, Part 1, Henry IV, Part 2, and Henry V.

I have this on DVD http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Hollow_Crown_(TV_series)

The Gus Van Sant film my own private idaho was based on those plays.


----------



## pennimania (Jan 27, 2013)

ilovebush&blair said:


> I want to read shakespeare's second tetralogy. Richard II, Henry IV, Part 1, Henry IV, Part 2, and Henry V.
> 
> I have this on DVD http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Hollow_Crown_(TV_series)
> I'm really ignorant about those plays.
> ...


----------



## pennimania (Jan 27, 2013)

Sorry iPad messed that up


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Jan 27, 2013)

You reading a critique of pure reason? That book is a bastard. No where near as bad as hegel phenomenology of spirit.


----------



## pennimania (Jan 27, 2013)

Groundwork of the Metaphysics of Morals.

It's one of those books where you read a paragraph, reread it, read it yet again and still don't understand a word 

I'll let you know when I've finished it. 

Ps I'm reading mr mania's copy from when he was at UCL. It was secondhand then and it's very funny to see his notes AND those of the student who owned it before


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Jan 27, 2013)

pennimania said:


> Groundwork of the Metaphysics of Morals.
> 
> It's one of those books where you read a paragraph, reread it, read it yet again and still don't understand a word
> 
> ...


 
I read Kand because I wanted to understand Schopenhauer. But I read Schopenhauer first


----------



## pennimania (Jan 28, 2013)

pennimania said:


> You asked for it
> 9/10. Hometown Doctor - Elizabeth Seifert


10/100 Wild Strawberries.   Angela Thirkell


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 28, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> 9/ Introducing Postfeminism. The cartoon book version for people who aren't as clever as academic elitists. My conclusion so far is that postfeminism is a movement for a handful of academics to use pat themselves on the back for their own cleverness, criticise everyone else for not doing anything worthwhile, and generally be pointless and useless.


 
that was yawny.  glad i didn't bother with an actual text.  so then i read

10.  Black Magic Murders.  a badly written collection of pulp nonsense that couldn't even find enough satanic murderers to fill a small volume.  however there was one that i think could be turned into a really good detective story so i have bookmarked it to try and write in the mythical future where i start writing again.

number 11 is a quick and easy re-read, World War Z.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 28, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> World War Z.


 
Any good?


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 28, 2013)

i love it.  well written, exciting, done in the style of sunday supplement interviews and all the better for it.


----------



## colbhoy (Jan 28, 2013)

Manter said:


> 8/51-100 live by night, Dennis Lehane. One of his historical ones- 1920s-30sBoston and Florida mob stuff. Read it really fast-a can't put down book


 
Lehane is very good, I've read The Given Day and also a couple of the Kenzie/Gennaro books.


----------



## Manter (Jan 28, 2013)

T





colbhoy said:


> Lehane is very good, I've read The Given Day and also a couple of the Kenzie/Gennaro books.


This is the given day-like. Well worth reading.  May be the same family, but so long since I read the last one I can't remember


----------



## Manter (Jan 28, 2013)

Manter said:


> 8/51-100 live by night, Dennis Lehane. One of his historical ones- 1920s-30sBoston and Florida mob stuff. Read it really fast-a can't put down book


9/51-100 two boys, Ben Elton. Not bad.... Something slightly clunky about the writing style, but good yarn


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Jan 28, 2013)

pennimania said:


> 10/100 Wild Strawberries. Angela Thirkell


 
Looks like you are going to beat me this year


----------



## pennimania (Jan 29, 2013)

ilovebush&blair said:


> Looks like you are going to beat me this year


Have you ever read any Elizabeth Seifert?


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Jan 29, 2013)

pennimania said:


> Have you ever read any Elizabeth Seifert?


 
Nope.


----------



## pennimania (Jan 29, 2013)

ilovebush&blair said:


> Nope.


Good.

Don't start.


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Jan 29, 2013)

pennimania said:


> Good.
> 
> Don't start.


 
Goodreads tells me what books to read.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 29, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> i love it. well written, exciting, done in the style of sunday supplement interviews and all the better for it.


 I enjoyed it as well


----------



## marty21 (Jan 29, 2013)

1/50- City of Gold - Len Deighton
2/50- Outside- Shalini Bolan
3/50- Deep Black - Stephen Coonts and Jim Defelice
4/50- Before They Are Hanged - Joe Abercombie
5/50 - Last Arguments of Kings - Joe Abercrombie
6/50 - The Horse At The Gates - DC Alden
7/50 - Shakespeare's Local - Pete Brown

really enjoyed this, a London History, centres on the George near London Bridge, which has been in existence in one form or another since maybe the 15th Century (he reckons even earlier), Discusses the history of the area, the stage coach years, wagon trains, the railway, and keeps going back to the pub and how it coped with change. Thoroughly recommend it, I do slightly know the author, he lives in Stoke Newington, and I've met him a few times in the Jolly Butcher, a nice chap too.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 29, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> number 11 is a quick and easy re-read, World War Z.


 
i do love that book.  skimmed through it this time as i've read it so many times.  stayed up way too late last night finishing it!

12.  The Jungle, by Upton Sinclair.  This is supposed to be a classic text that influenced political change.  It's quite dense for a novel, but about standard for the time.  I'm a chapter in and so far I think it's going to be very good, if a little hard work.  Should slow the pace a bit!


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 29, 2013)

marty21 said:


> really enjoyed this, a London History, centres on the George near London Bridge, which has been in existence in one form or another since maybe the 15th Century (he reckons even earlier), Discusses the history of the area, the stage coach years, wagon trains, the railway, and keeps going back to the pub and how it coped with change. Thoroughly recommend it, I do slightly know the author, he lives in Stoke Newington, and I've met him a few times in the Jolly Butcher, a nice chap too.


 

i like the sound of that very much.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 29, 2013)

1/50. _Grass_ - Sheri Tepper
2/50. _The Broken Sword_ - Poul Anderson
3/50. _Emphyrio_ - Jack Vance
4/50. _Wide Sargasso Sea_ - Jean Rhys
5/50. _Nightwatch_ - Terry Pratchett
6/50. _Industry and Empire_ - Eric Hobsbawm. It's been sat on my shelf for yonks, and I could do with something a bit more meaty again.


----------



## Stigmata (Jan 29, 2013)

You people read so fast. Aren't you all addicted to internet forums?

I'm still on book no. 1


----------



## TruXta (Jan 29, 2013)

Stigmata said:


> You people read so fast. Aren't you all addicted to internet forums?
> 
> I'm still on book no. 1


Reading on the bus helps.


----------



## Manter (Jan 29, 2013)

Manter said:


> 9/51-100 two boys, Ben Elton. Not bad.... Something slightly clunky about the writing style, but good yarn


10/51-100 the Faithful Spy, Alex Berenson. Airport fiction


----------



## Ceej (Jan 29, 2013)

Lord, Manter - 10 books in a month! I thought I was doing well on....

7/51-100 - Gold by Chris Cleave.

Very good, very emotional as all his books are, written about 2 cyclists competing against each other coming up to the London Olymics.


----------



## Manter (Jan 29, 2013)

Ceej said:


> Lord, Manter - 10 books in a month! I thought I was doing well on....
> 
> 7/51-100 - Gold by Chris Cleave.
> 
> Very good, very emotional as all his books are, written about 2 cyclists competing against each other coming up to the London Olymics.


Averaging four flights a week at the moment...and two nights a week stuck in hotels. It all adds up.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 29, 2013)

Stigmata said:


> You people read so fast. Aren't you all addicted to internet forums?
> 
> I'm still on book no. 1


I was off the first 2 weeks of January, so read loads then, the rate has slowed down lately, basically read on the bus, and a bit before I go to sleep


----------



## starfish (Jan 29, 2013)

Stigmata said:


> You people read so fast. Aren't you all addicted to internet forums?
> 
> I'm still on book no. 1


 
Me too. Although in my defence it is a big book, over 500 pages.


----------



## ringo (Jan 30, 2013)

I tried to fit some reading in to the weekend 'cos mine is getting really good, but what with going out, taking kids to ballet, tap, drama club, etc etc I managed a whole 10 minutes 

Tonight Mrs R will catch up on her soaps and I will actually get to sit down


----------



## marty21 (Jan 31, 2013)

1/50- City of Gold - Len Deighton
2/50- Outside- Shalini Bolan
3/50- Deep Black - Stephen Coonts and Jim Defelice
4/50- Before They Are Hanged - Joe Abercombie
5/50 - Last Arguments of Kings - Joe Abercrombie
6/50 - The Horse At The Gates - DC Alden
7/50 - Shakespeare's Local - Pete Brown
8/50 - Ash - James Herbert


----------



## Ceej (Jan 31, 2013)

8/51-100   Skin by Mo Hayder

Much better than expected - her Tokyo was magnificent, but some of the others are a bit meh.


----------



## Me76 (Feb 1, 2013)

1/50 Rachels Holiday, Marian Keyes
2/50 Fingersmith, Sarah Waters 
3/50 Life, Death and Vanilla Slices, Jenny Eclair

4/50 Pushed Too Far, Ann Voss Peterson

Freebie thriller. Alright.


----------



## braindancer (Feb 2, 2013)

1/30 Mockingbird - Walter Tevis
2/30 More Than Human - Theodore Sturgeon
3/30 Bottle Factory Outing - Beryl Bainbridge
4/30 Return of the Soldier - Rebecca West
5/30 Mister Johnson - Joyce Carey


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 2, 2013)

1."Standing in Another Man's Grave" - Ian Rankin
2. "Child 44" - Tom Rob Smith
3. "The Leopard" - Jo Nesbo.
4. "Blood Money" - Chris Collett. Interesting story but pedestrian and badly written. Wouldn't recommend it


----------



## imposs1904 (Feb 3, 2013)

1/100 Barca: The Making of the Greatest Team in the World by Graham Hunter
2/100 Ramones by Nicholas Rombes
3/100 The Train by Georges Simenon
4/100 Wild Boy: My Life in Duran Duran by Andy Taylor
5/100 Physical Resistance: A Hundred Years of Anti-Fascism by Dave Hann

*6/100 Walking With Ghosts by John Baker*


----------



## BoatieBird (Feb 3, 2013)

1/50 - Grits, Niall Griffiths
2/50 - Suicide Hill, James Ellroy
3/50 - Children of Men, P D James
4/50 - Worlds of English, Module guide

*5/50 - Whit, Iain Banks *


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Feb 3, 2013)

I found Les Miserables on my kindle (a free book from somewhere or other)
been reading for two weeks and stiill only 7% of the way through


----------



## Belushi (Feb 3, 2013)

Sebastian Faulks 'Birdsong' (1/20)
Colin Thubron 'Shadow of the Silk Road' (2/20)
Philip Larkin 'High Windows' (3/20)
*Sally Brampton 'Shoot the Damn Dog' (4/20)*


----------



## Me76 (Feb 3, 2013)

Miss-Shelf said:


> I found Les Miserables on my kindle (a free book from somewhere or other)
> been reading for two weeks and stiill only 7% of the way through



Is it any good though?


----------



## Me76 (Feb 3, 2013)

1/50 Rachels Holiday, Marian Keyes
2/50 Fingersmith, Sarah Waters 
3/50 Life, Death and Vanilla Slices, Jenny Eclair
4/50 Pushed Too Far, Ann Voss Peterson

5/50 Born Weird, Andrew Kaufman
A story about a dysfunctional family. Not bad actually.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 3, 2013)

Miss-Shelf said:


> I found Les Miserables on my kindle (a free book from somewhere or other)
> been reading for two weeks and stiill only 7% of the way through


 
I have tried 3 times, got to page 100 or so and given up  Maybe I should just see the musical!!


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Feb 3, 2013)

Me76 said:


> Is it any good though?


I am enjoying  it even though it describes everything in detail


----------



## Me76 (Feb 3, 2013)

Miss-Shelf said:


> I am enjoying  it even though it describes everything in detail



It would probably annoy me then I like authors to get on with the story. I will have a look if it's free though.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Feb 3, 2013)

Me76 said:


> It would probably annoy me then I like authors to get on with the story. I will have a look if it's free though.


I tried once reading it as a paperback but the length of it put me off.  Being on the e-reader really helps that mindset


----------



## Me76 (Feb 3, 2013)

Miss-Shelf said:


> I tried once reading it as a paperback but the length of it put me off.  Being on the e-reader really helps that mindset



A couple of years ago I read Anna Karena (sp) on the kindle app. It took me 2 and a half months and I never would have done it if I had to carry the paperback around with me.


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Feb 4, 2013)

I predict imposs1904 will win the reading challenge this year. If I wasn't reading such big books. I reckon I'd be up to about 15 by now. I won two consecutive years. Which is pretty good but a third would have been awesome.

Got some huge books lined up: War and Peace, Finnegans Wake, Moby Dick.

The Man Without Qualities by Robert Musil is next.

Also going to read The King James Bible. And Being and Time by Martin Heidegger. Which I think I'll need to read about 3 times to understand.

Also The Illuminatus! Trilogy by Robert Anton Wilson. And The Complete Sherlock Holmes


----------



## imposs1904 (Feb 4, 2013)

ilovebush&blair said:


> I predict imposs1904 will win the reading challenge this year . . .


 
It's not really a competition against others on thread. If it is at all competitive, it's the individual reader competing against themselves.

Oh, and thanks for the kiss of death, btw. 

I don't think I'll read the most books over the course of the year. I'll be happy if I reach three figures for a third consecutive year. It's not been a good start to the year.


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Feb 4, 2013)

imposs1904 said:


> It's not really a competition against others on thread. If it is at all competitive, it's the individual reader competing against themselves.
> 
> Oh, and thanks for the kiss of death, btw.
> 
> I don't think I'll read the most books over the course of the year. I'll be happy if I reach three figures for a third consecutive year. It's not been a good start to the year.


 
I know it's a personal challange. I was just messing around. I'm going to start listing the page numbers of each book I read I think.


----------



## braindancer (Feb 4, 2013)

1/30 Mockingbird - Walter Tevis
2/30 More Than Human - Theodore Sturgeon
3/30 Bottle Factory Outing - Beryl Bainbridge
4/30 Return of the Soldier - Rebecca West
5/30 Mister Johnson - Joyce Carey
6/30 The Death of Bunny Munro - Nick Cave


----------



## idumea (Feb 4, 2013)

marty21 said:


> 1/50- City of Gold - Len Deighton
> 2/50- Outside- Shalini Bolan
> 3/50- Deep Black - Stephen Coonts and Jim Defelice
> 4/50- Before They Are Hanged - Joe Abercombie
> ...


 
I used to work near to this pub and have always been intrigued by the book...will check it out.

And you drink in the Jolly Butcher, Marty?


----------



## marty21 (Feb 4, 2013)

idumea said:


> I used to work near to this pub and have always been intrigued by the book...will check it out.
> 
> And you drink in the Jolly Butcher, Marty?


 
It's well worth the read..
 yep - used to drink there a lot - but since the Clapton Hart opened up around the corner I do go there less.


----------



## pennimania (Feb 4, 2013)

pennimania said:


> 10/100 Wild Strawberries.   Angela Thirkell



11/100 Let the Right One In  John Ajvide Lindquist

God, I was soooooooooo disappointed by this. Struggled to finish it.  Meandering plot, far too many inconsequential characters all called Benny, Genny or Lenny, far too many proper nouns altogether ( endless lists of place names that contributed nothing to plot).

If that is what Sweden is really like god preserve me from ever visiting it. 

I could not sympathise with a single character. The setting was revolting, and I didn't care that s/he was a vampire, whether s/he got his dinner or indeed anything else in the book.

And Oskar was a wimp.

Edited because I spelled author's name incorrectly


----------



## petee (Feb 4, 2013)

petee said:


> 1/30 los yermos de los camaldulenses de monte corona en las américas (mulitzer)
> 2/30 a critical history of early rome (forsythe)


3/30 travels with a donkey (stevenson)


----------



## starfish (Feb 4, 2013)

1/20? The Prague Cemetery by Umberto Eco


----------



## BoatieBird (Feb 5, 2013)

pennimania said:


> 11/100 Let the Right One In John Ajvide Lindquist
> 
> God, I was soooooooooo disappointed by this. Struggled to finish it. Meandering plot, far too many inconsequential characters all called Benny, Genny or Lenny, far too many proper nouns altogether ( endless lists of place names that contributed nothing to plot).
> 
> ...


 


I've just bought this.
I'm pleased I only paid a couple of quid for it secondhand


----------



## marty21 (Feb 5, 2013)

1/50- City of Gold - Len Deighton
2/50- Outside- Shalini Bolan
3/50- Deep Black - Stephen Coonts and Jim Defelice
4/50- Before They Are Hanged - Joe Abercombie
5/50 - Last Arguments of Kings - Joe Abercrombie
6/50 - The Horse At The Gates - DC Alden
7/50 - Shakespeare's Local - Pete Brown
8/50 - Ash - James Herbert
9/50 - Capital - John Lanchester


----------



## BoatieBird (Feb 5, 2013)

What did you think of Ash marty21?


----------



## marty21 (Feb 5, 2013)

BoatieBird said:


> What did you think of Ash marty21?


 quite liked it in the end - started really slowly and I was getting a bit bored initially - but once the ghostly happenings began , I got into it


----------



## BoatieBird (Feb 5, 2013)

marty21 said:


> quite liked it in the end - started really slowly and I was getting a bit bored initially - but once the ghostly happenings began , I got into it


 
The reviews on Amazon aren't great 
I might give a go


----------



## marty21 (Feb 5, 2013)

BoatieBird said:


> The reviews on Amazon aren't great
> I might give a go


 I got it cheap on the kindle tbf


----------



## pennimania (Feb 5, 2013)

BoatieBird said:


> I've just bought this.
> I'm pleased I only paid a couple of quid for it secondhand


Don't take my word for it!

Most people here rate it highly (I think).


----------



## BoatieBird (Feb 5, 2013)

pennimania said:


> Don't take my word for it!
> 
> Most people here rate it highly (I think).


 

Someone on this thread (firky?) really rated it.
I'll get round to it at some point


----------



## pennimania (Feb 5, 2013)

BoatieBird said:


> Someone on this thread (firky?) really rated it.
> I'll get round to it at some point


I'll probably read it again in a while.

I was travelling when I read it so probably did not concentrate properly.


----------



## ringo (Feb 6, 2013)

1/30 The Room Of Lost Things - Stella Duffy
2/30 At Hell's Gate: A Soldiers Journey From War To Peace - Claude Anshin Thomas
3/30 The Bell Jar - Sylvia Plath
4/30 Altered Carbon - Richard K Morgan
Best sci-fi writer I've read since William Gibson, looking forward to the rest of his stuff.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Feb 7, 2013)

still only 9% of the way through les miserables...


----------



## petee (Feb 7, 2013)

petee said:


> 3/30 travels with a donkey (stevenson)


4/30 the servile state (belloc)


----------



## Kidda (Feb 7, 2013)

1/15 - North by Northwestern (Deadliest Waters) by Sig Hansen. 

Fantastic book, thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## imposs1904 (Feb 8, 2013)

1/100 Barca: The Making of the Greatest Team in the World by Graham Hunter
2/100 Ramones by Nicholas Rombes
3/100 The Train by Georges Simenon
4/100 Wild Boy: My Life in Duran Duran by Andy Taylor
5/100 Physical Resistance: A Hundred Years of Anti-Fascism by Dave Hann
6/100 Walking With Ghosts by John Baker

*7/100 Cupid's Dart by David Nobbs*


----------



## BoatieBird (Feb 8, 2013)

1/50 - Grits, Niall Griffiths
2/50 - Suicide Hill, James Ellroy
3/50 - Children of Men, P D James
4/50 - Worlds of English, Module guide
5/50 - Whit, Iain Banks

*6/50 - Paula Spencer, Roddy Doyle*


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Feb 9, 2013)

So who's winning ATM? Anyone read over 10 books yet?


----------



## pennimania (Feb 9, 2013)

pennimania said:


> 11/100 Let the Right One In  John Ajvide Lindquist
> 
> God, I was soooooooooo disappointed by this. Struggled to finish it.  Meandering plot, far too many inconsequential characters all called Benny, Genny or Lenny, far too many proper nouns altogether ( endless lists of place names that contributed nothing to plot).
> 
> ...


12/100. Excellent Women. Barbara Pym.  Wonderful dry humour and an acute sense of the ridiculous.


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Feb 9, 2013)

pennimania FTW


----------



## marty21 (Feb 9, 2013)

ringo said:


> 1/30 The Room Of Lost Things - Stella Duffy
> 2/30 At Hell's Gate: A Soldiers Journey From War To Peace - Claude Anshin Thomas
> 3/30 The Bell Jar - Sylvia Plath
> 4/30 Altered Carbon - Richard K Morgan
> Best sci-fi writer I've read since William Gibson, looking forward to the rest of his stuff.


Morgan is excellent !


----------



## pennimania (Feb 9, 2013)

But a lot of mine are trash.

Not Barbara Pym tho


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 9, 2013)

pronto
ride the rap
3-100


----------



## colbhoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> pronto
> ride the rap
> 3-100


 
I've started reading Elmore Leonard in the last year or so (inspired by the very under-rated TV show Justified). He is very good.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 9, 2013)

colbhoy said:


> I've started reading Elmore Leonard in the last year or so (inspired by the very under-rated TV show Justified). He is very good.


yeh, i read maximum bob some years ago, but got into justified through deadwood and so back to elmore leonard. got raylan the other day which i'm reading now.


----------



## districtline (Feb 10, 2013)

Joseph Roth - The Wandering Jews (2/50)


----------



## braindancer (Feb 10, 2013)

1/30 Mockingbird - Walter Tevis
2/30 More Than Human - Theodore Sturgeon
3/30 Bottle Factory Outing - Beryl Bainbridge
4/30 Return of the Soldier - Rebecca West
5/30 Mister Johnson - Joyce Carey
6/30 The Death of Bunny Munro - Nick Cave
7/30 The Room of Lost Things - Stella Duffy


----------



## Me76 (Feb 10, 2013)

1/50 Rachels Holiday, Marian Keyes
2/50 Fingersmith, Sarah Waters 
3/50 Life, Death and Vanilla Slices, Jenny Eclair
4/50 Pushed Too Far, Ann Voss Peterson
5/50 Born Weird, Andrew Kaufman

6/50 The People of the Abyss, Jack London

So much still relevant over 100 years later


----------



## marty21 (Feb 10, 2013)

Me76 said:


> 1/50 Rachels Holiday, Marian Keyes
> 2/50 Fingersmith, Sarah Waters
> 3/50 Life, Death and Vanilla Slices, Jenny Eclair
> 4/50 Pushed Too Far, Ann Voss Peterson
> ...


I read the Jack London book, you can see how he influenced Orwell 20 or so years later


----------



## BoatieBird (Feb 10, 2013)

1/50 - Grits, Niall Griffiths
2/50 - Suicide Hill, James Ellroy
3/50 - Children of Men, P D James
4/50 - Worlds of English, Module guide
5/50 - Whit, Iain Banks
6/50 - Paula Spencer, Roddy Doyle

*7/50 - Harm Done, Ruth Rendell*


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Feb 10, 2013)

1/51-100 Gravity's Rainbow by Thomas Pynchon (776 pages)
2/51-100 Swann's Way (In Search of Lost Time, #1) by Marcel Proust, Lydia Davis (Translator) (496 pages)
3/51-100 The Magic Mountain by Thomas Mann, John E. Woods (translator) (854 pages)
*4/51-100 J R by William Gaddis (726 pages)*

I've read two books by Gaddis. The Recognitions and J R. Both awesome books. He is rapidly becoming one of my favourite writers.

I will definitely be reading Carpenter's Gothic.


----------



## spartacus mills (Feb 10, 2013)

01.  George Orwell – The Road to Wigan Pier
02.  John Steinbeck – Cannery Row
03.  Graham Greene – Brighton Rock
04.  Hilary Mantel – Wolf Hall

and just started Mikhail Bulgakov – A Country Doctor’s Notebook


----------



## Firky (Feb 11, 2013)

BoatieBird said:


> Someone on this thread (firky?) really rated it.
> I'll get round to it at some point


 
I really enjoyed. The kid (Oscar) is a wimp but there's a lot more going on in the book. Sexuality, androgyny, self-perception and tenacity. It does it without being right on either. Was nicely done/


----------



## pennimania (Feb 11, 2013)

I just saw the (Swedish version) of the film.

Didn't like it either.


----------



## Firky (Feb 11, 2013)

pennimania said:


> I just saw the (Swedish version) of the film.
> 
> Didn't like it either.


 
Have you read Twilight?


----------



## pennimania (Feb 11, 2013)

firky said:


> Have you read Twilight?


Please don't insult me 

I'm more of a Carmilla, Le Fanu, M R James type of girl.


----------



## Firky (Feb 11, 2013)

I liked it precisely because it wasn't full on hardcore goth.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 11, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> i do love that book. skimmed through it this time as i've read it so many times. stayed up way too late last night finishing it!
> 
> 12. The Jungle, by Upton Sinclair. This is supposed to be a classic text that influenced political change. It's quite dense for a novel, but about standard for the time. I'm a chapter in and so far I think it's going to be very good, if a little hard work. Should slow the pace a bit!


 
That was ace. Since then I've read two Space Marines "novels", half a book that I'm not going to count as I didn't finish it (Pandaemonium, by Humphrey Jennings, a collection of gobbets covering the industrial revolution) and I'm now reading:

15. Purple Homicide; Fear And Loathing On Knutsford Heath, by John Sweeney. A rather amusing diary of Martin Bell's campaign for Tatton in 1997.

e2a the cover because it's quite good:


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 11, 2013)

1."Standing in Another Man's Grave" - Ian Rankin
2. "Child 44" - Tom Rob Smith
3. "The Leopard" - Jo Nesbo.
4. "Blood Money" - Chris Collett

5. *The Siege - Simon Kernick*. Mindless entertainment action thriller. Didn't have to think that much while reading it which was what I wanted


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Feb 11, 2013)

Miss-Shelf said:


> 8/51-100 The Penelopiad another Margaret Atwood
> I am going through the books I have on my kindle as I've got loads of free books on there


9/51-100  The Camino Diaries by Jean Rawlings (tale of a walk as you might imagine from the title) 
read 100% of this in 3 hours compared to 10% which I'm now at for Les Miserables started two weeks ago


----------



## marty21 (Feb 11, 2013)

1/50- City of Gold - Len Deighton
2/50- Outside- Shalini Bolan
3/50- Deep Black - Stephen Coonts and Jim Defelice
4/50- Before They Are Hanged - Joe Abercombie
5/50 - Last Arguments of Kings - Joe Abercrombie
6/50 - The Horse At The Gates - DC Alden
7/50 - Shakespeare's Local - Pete Brown
8/50 - Ash - James Herbert
9/50 - Capital - John Lanchester
10/50 - Covert Reich - A K Alexander


----------



## petee (Feb 12, 2013)

petee said:


> 3/30 travels with a donkey (stevenson)


4/20 a review of the testimony against elias hicks (lewis)


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Feb 12, 2013)

marty21 said:


> I read the Jack London book, you can see how he influenced Orwell 20 or so years later


i know. orwell seems original till you read that
obv orwell has his own originality


----------



## belboid (Feb 13, 2013)

1: Peter May - The Blackhouse.
2: Kim Cooper - 33 1/3 Series: In the Aeroplane over the Sea by Neutral Milk Hotel. 
3: Ben Thompson (Ed.) - Ban This Filth! The Mary Whitehouse Letters. 
4: Paul D Gilbert - The Annals of Sherlock Holmes.
5/30 - ?? - The Secret Footballer. 
6/30 - Hilary Mantel - Bring Up The Bodies.

7/30: K Marx - The Civil War in France.  A right rip snorter of a read
8/30 - Pat Long - The History of the NME    Interesting, entertaining and sad.  It was only ever actually any good for about two years it would seem.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 13, 2013)

1/50- City of Gold - Len Deighton
2/50- Outside- Shalini Bolan
3/50- Deep Black - Stephen Coonts and Jim Defelice
4/50- Before They Are Hanged - Joe Abercombie
5/50 - Last Arguments of Kings - Joe Abercrombie
6/50 - The Horse At The Gates - DC Alden
7/50 - Shakespeare's Local - Pete Brown
8/50 - Ash - James Herbert
9/50 - Capital - John Lanchester
10/50 - Covert Reich - A K Alexander
11/50 - The American West - Dee Brown


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 13, 2013)

raylan
4-100


----------



## ringo (Feb 13, 2013)

1/30 The Room Of Lost Things - Stella Duffy
2/30 At Hell's Gate: A Soldiers Journey From War To Peace - Claude Anshin Thomas
3/30 The Bell Jar - Sylvia Plath
4/30 Altered Carbon - Richard K Morgan
5/30 The Chinese Potter: A practical history of Chinese ceramics - Margaret Medley


----------



## imposs1904 (Feb 14, 2013)

1/100 Barca: The Making of the Greatest Team in the World by Graham Hunter
2/100 Ramones by Nicholas Rombes
3/100 The Train by Georges Simenon
4/100 Wild Boy: My Life in Duran Duran by Andy Taylor
5/100 Physical Resistance: A Hundred Years of Anti-Fascism by Dave Hann
6/100 Walking With Ghosts by John Baker
7/100 Cupid's Dart by David Nobbs

*8/100 The Pale Criminal by Phillip Kerr*


----------



## braindancer (Feb 14, 2013)

1/30 Mockingbird - Walter Tevis
2/30 More Than Human - Theodore Sturgeon
3/30 Bottle Factory Outing - Beryl Bainbridge
4/30 Return of the Soldier - Rebecca West
5/30 Mister Johnson - Joyce Carey
6/30 The Death of Bunny Munro - Nick Cave
7/30 The Room of Lost Things - Stella Duffy
8/30 The Hustler - Walter Tevis


----------



## pennimania (Feb 14, 2013)

pennimania said:


> 11/100 Let the Right One In  John Ajvide Lindquist
> 
> God, I was soooooooooo disappointed by this. Struggled to finish it.  Meandering plot, far too many inconsequential characters all called Benny, Genny or Lenny, far too many proper nouns altogether ( endless lists of place names that contributed nothing to plot).
> 
> ...



13/100 A Glass of Blessings. Barbara Pym


----------



## toggle (Feb 15, 2013)

wonders in and decides it might be an idea to start on this. read loads, i'm just very eratic about listing what i read. and ti's only when i don't have huge piles of other stuff on that i eever get to read a whole book. and it's rare i get time to read for fun anymore. if i'm lucky, i get readable texts to read. Sulks a bit.

1. Destined to be wives, Barbera Caine
2. The making of modern british politics, Martin Pugh
3. Speaking for the People, Gareth Steadman Jones
4. Gladstone, Eugenio Biagini
5. The Liberal Unionists, Ian Cawood
6. Prostitution in Victorian society, Judith Walkowitz
7. Imagined communities, Benedict Anderson
8. England's case against home rule. AV Dicey


----------



## xenon (Feb 15, 2013)

01/30 Pimp - Iceberg Slim
02/30 I Can Make you Hate - Charlie Brooker
03/30 Back Story - David Mitchell
04/30 Century Rain - Alastair Reynolds
05/30 Debt the First 5000 Years - David Graeber


----------



## braindancer (Feb 15, 2013)

1/30 Mockingbird - Walter Tevis
2/30 More Than Human - Theodore Sturgeon
3/30 Bottle Factory Outing - Beryl Bainbridge
4/30 Return of the Soldier - Rebecca West
5/30 Mister Johnson - Joyce Carey
6/30 The Death of Bunny Munro - Nick Cave
7/30 The Room of Lost Things - Stella Duffy
8/30 The Hustler - Walter Tevis
9/30 On Chesil Beach - Ian McEwan


----------



## Me76 (Feb 17, 2013)

1/50 Rachels Holiday, Marian Keyes
2/50 Fingersmith, Sarah Waters 
3/50 Life, Death and Vanilla Slices, Jenny Eclair
4/50 Pushed Too Far, Ann Voss Peterson
5/50 Born Weird, Andrew Kaufman
6/50 The People of the Abyss, Jack London

7/50 Gray Justice, Alan McDermott
Free book. Not a bad thriller, first of a series but I won't exactly be looking for the next one.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 18, 2013)

1/50- City of Gold - Len Deighton
2/50- Outside- Shalini Bolan
3/50- Deep Black - Stephen Coonts and Jim Defelice
4/50- Before They Are Hanged - Joe Abercombie
5/50 - Last Arguments of Kings - Joe Abercrombie
6/50 - The Horse At The Gates - DC Alden
7/50 - Shakespeare's Local - Pete Brown
8/50 - Ash - James Herbert
9/50 - Capital - John Lanchester
10/50 - Covert Reich - A K Alexander
11/50 - The American West - Dee Brown
12/50 - Light of the Western Stars - Zane Grey


----------



## imposs1904 (Feb 18, 2013)

1/100 Barca: The Making of the Greatest Team in the World by Graham Hunter
2/100 Ramones by Nicholas Rombes
3/100 The Train by Georges Simenon
4/100 Wild Boy: My Life in Duran Duran by Andy Taylor
5/100 Physical Resistance: A Hundred Years of Anti-Fascism by Dave Hann
6/100 Walking With Ghosts by John Baker
7/100 Cupid's Dart by David Nobbs
8/100 The Pale Criminal by Phillip Kerr

*9/100 The Roar of the Butterflies by Reginald Hill*

The last of the Joe Sixsmith's novels. I wish the late Reginald Hill had written ten more.


----------



## BoatieBird (Feb 18, 2013)

imposs1904 said:


> 1/100 Barca: The Making of the Greatest Team in the World by Graham Hunter
> 2/100 Ramones by Nicholas Rombes
> 3/100 The Train by Georges Simenon
> 4/100 Wild Boy: My Life in Duran Duran by Andy Taylor
> ...


 
I've read (and enjoyed) quite a few of his Dalziel and Pascoe novels, but I didn't know about the Joe Sixsmith ones - I'll keep an eye out for them.


----------



## belboid (Feb 18, 2013)

1: Peter May - The Blackhouse.
2: Kim Cooper - 33 1/3 Series: In the Aeroplane over the Sea by Neutral Milk Hotel.
3: Ben Thompson (Ed.) - Ban This Filth! The Mary Whitehouse Letters.
4: Paul D Gilbert - The Annals of Sherlock Holmes.
5/30 - ?? - The Secret Footballer.
6/30 - Hilary Mantel - Bring Up The Bodies.
7/30: K Marx - The Civil War in France.
8/30 - Pat Long - The History of the NME

9/30 - Iain Banks - Stonemouth. His best for a while I think, coherent, proper ending, only a couple of bits where you go 'oh come, on, just get the fuck out of there!'
10/30 - 30 Rock and Philosophy: We Want To Go There. Entertaining stuff, if a very simplistic reading of Marx, and a few other thinkers. Not as good as the Battlestar Galactica one. I cant believe they havent got a Breaking Bad one anywhere in the offing - maybe they know they've got to wait for it to have finished before they can really say anything about its philosophy.


----------



## Belushi (Feb 19, 2013)

Sebastian Faulks 'Birdsong' (1/20)
Colin Thubron 'Shadow of the Silk Road' (2/20)
Philip Larkin 'High Windows' (3/20)
Sally Brampton 'Shoot the Damn Dog' (4/20)
*Hans Fallada 'Alone in Berlin' (5/20)*


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Feb 19, 2013)

1/51-100 Gravity's Rainbow by Thomas Pynchon (776 pages)
2/51-100 Swann's Way (In Search of Lost Time, #1) by Marcel Proust, Lydia Davis (Translator) (496 pages)
3/51-100 The Magic Mountain by Thomas Mann, John E. Woods (translator) (854 pages)
4/51-100 J R by William Gaddis (726 pages)
*5/50-100 The Man Without Qualities by Robert Musil (1130 pages)*


----------



## Ceej (Feb 20, 2013)

8/51-100 Anniversary Man - RJ Elroy - superb
9/51-100 Cutting Crew - Steve Mosby - also superb
10/51-100 Rachels Holiday - Marian Keyes - re-read after seeing it on Me76's list
11/51-100 Angels - Marian Keyes - hey, I've been ill...
12/51-100 Divine Justice - David Baldacci
13/51-100 Scared to Live - Stephen Booth - dull.


----------



## imposs1904 (Feb 20, 2013)

1/100 Barca: The Making of the Greatest Team in the World by Graham Hunter
2/100 Ramones by Nicholas Rombes
3/100 The Train by Georges Simenon
4/100 Wild Boy: My Life in Duran Duran by Andy Taylor
5/100 Physical Resistance: A Hundred Years of Anti-Fascism by Dave Hann
6/100 Walking With Ghosts by John Baker
7/100 Cupid's Dart by David Nobbs
8/100 The Pale Criminal by Phillip Kerr
9/100 The Roar of the Butterflies by Reginald Hill

*10/100 Pack Men by Alan Bissett*


----------



## ringo (Feb 20, 2013)

1/30 The Room Of Lost Things - Stella Duffy
2/30 At Hell's Gate: A Soldiers Journey From War To Peace - Claude Anshin Thomas
3/30 The Bell Jar - Sylvia Plath
4/30 Altered Carbon - Richard K Morgan
5/30 The Chinese Potter: A Practical History Of Chinese Ceramics - Margaret Medley
6/30 Wolf Hall - Hilary Mantel >>>>Bloody hell she's good, an amazing piece of writing, one of the best I've ever read. Can't wait to read Bring Up The Bodies, though I'll leave it a while to make sure I don't start speaking in medieval idioms


----------



## toggle (Feb 20, 2013)

1. Destined to be wives, Barbera Caine
2. The making of modern british politics, Martin Pugh
3. Speaking for the People, Gareth Steadman Jones
4. Gladstone, Eugenio Biagini
5. The Liberal Unionists, Ian Cawood
6. Prostitution in Victorian society, Judith Walkowitz
7. Imagined communities, Benedict Anderson
8. England's case against home rule. AV Dicey
9. state and society, martin pugh
10. the consertvative party from peel to churchill, robert blake
11. irish home rule, Alan O'day


----------



## marty21 (Feb 21, 2013)

1/50- City of Gold - Len Deighton
2/50- Outside- Shalini Bolan
3/50- Deep Black - Stephen Coonts and Jim Defelice
4/50- Before They Are Hanged - Joe Abercombie
5/50 - Last Arguments of Kings - Joe Abercrombie
6/50 - The Horse At The Gates - DC Alden
7/50 - Shakespeare's Local - Pete Brown
8/50 - Ash - James Herbert
9/50 - Capital - John Lanchester
10/50 - Covert Reich - A K Alexander
11/50 - The American West - Dee Brown
12/50 - Dark Winter - David Mark


----------



## ringo (Feb 21, 2013)

1/30 The Room Of Lost Things - Stella Duffy
2/30 At Hell's Gate: A Soldiers Journey From War To Peace - Claude Anshin Thomas
3/30 The Bell Jar - Sylvia Plath
4/30 Altered Carbon - Richard K Morgan
5/30 The Chinese Potter: A Practical History Of Chinese Ceramics - Margaret Medley
6/30 Wolf Hall - Hilary Mantel
7/30 The Old Man Of The Sea - Ernest Hemingway


----------



## BoatieBird (Feb 22, 2013)

1/50 - Grits, Niall Griffiths
2/50 - Suicide Hill, James Ellroy
3/50 - Children of Men, P D James
4/50 - Worlds of English, Module guide
5/50 - Whit, Iain Banks
6/50 - Paula Spencer, Roddy Doyle
7/50 - Harm Done, Ruth Rendell

*8/50 - The News Where You Are, Catherine O'Flynn*

I got this as a Christmas present because it was on my Amazon wishlist.
I couldn't quite remember how it had ended up on my wishlist but I had a vague recollection of someone on Urban recommending it.

A search has told me it was Frances Lengel in the Best Book of 2012 thread, so thank you Frances 
What a wonderful, moving, funny read, I can't remember the last time a book has made me both laugh out loud and cry.
Looking forward to reading more of her stuff.


----------



## braindancer (Feb 23, 2013)

1/30 Mockingbird - Walter Tevis
2/30 More Than Human - Theodore Sturgeon
3/30 Bottle Factory Outing - Beryl Bainbridge
4/30 Return of the Soldier - Rebecca West
5/30 Mister Johnson - Joyce Carey
6/30 The Death of Bunny Munro - Nick Cave
7/30 The Room of Lost Things - Stella Duffy
8/30 The Hustler - Walter Tevis
9/30 On Chesil Beach - Ian McEwan
10/30 The Handmaids Tale - Margaret Atwood


----------



## petee (Feb 23, 2013)

petee said:


> 4/20 a review of the testimony against elias hicks (lewis)


5/30 the jewish annotated new testament (levine ed.)


----------



## Red Storm (Feb 24, 2013)

braindancer said:


> 1/30 Mockingbird - Walter Tevis
> 2/30 More Than Human - Theodore Sturgeon
> 3/30 Bottle Factory Outing - Beryl Bainbridge
> 4/30 Return of the Soldier - Rebecca West
> ...


 
How did you find The Handmaids Tale?


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Feb 24, 2013)

1/51-100 Gravity's Rainbow by Thomas Pynchon (776 pages)
2/51-100 Swann's Way (In Search of Lost Time, #1) by Marcel Proust, Lydia Davis (Translator) (496 pages)
3/51-100 The Magic Mountain by Thomas Mann, John E. Woods (translator) (854 pages)
4/51-100 J R by William Gaddis (726 pages)
5/50-100 The Man Without Qualities by Robert Musil (1130 pages)
*6/50-100 The Illiad by Homer, Robert Fagles (translator) (683 pages)*

Average pages per book 777.5


----------



## imposs1904 (Feb 24, 2013)

1/100 Barca: The Making of the Greatest Team in the World by Graham Hunter
2/100 Ramones by Nicholas Rombes
3/100 The Train by Georges Simenon
4/100 Wild Boy: My Life in Duran Duran by Andy Taylor
5/100 Physical Resistance: A Hundred Years of Anti-Fascism by Dave Hann
6/100 Walking With Ghosts by John Baker
7/100 Cupid's Dart by David Nobbs
8/100 The Pale Criminal by Phillip Kerr
9/100 The Roar of the Butterflies by Reginald Hill
10/100 Pack Men by Alan Bissett

*11/100 Gods and Beasts by Denise Mina*

Magic. Better than Rankin.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 25, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> raylan
> 4-100


Quartered safe out here
in darkest london
lair of the white worm
7-100


----------



## TruXta (Feb 25, 2013)

1/50. _Grass_ - Sheri Tepper
2/50. _The Broken Sword_ - Poul Anderson
3/50. _Emphyrio_ - Jack Vance
4/50. _Wide Sargasso Sea_ - Jean Rhys
5/50. _Nightwatch_ - Terry Pratchett
6/50. _Industry and Empire_ - Eric Hobsbawm. It's been sat on my shelf for yonks, and I could do with something a bit more meaty again.
I can't find the bloody thing now!  So instead I read
6/50. _Predictably Irrational_ - Dan Ariely. Great introduction to behavioural economics and the new frontiers of decision-making sciences.


----------



## districtline (Feb 25, 2013)

Alfred Andersch - Flight to Afar (3/50)
Joseph Roth - Weights and Measures (4/50)


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 25, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> 15. Purple Homicide; Fear And Loathing On Knutsford Heath, by John Sweeney. A rather amusing diary of Martin Bell's campaign for Tatton in 1997.


 
been off this thread a while but done some good reading.  I read Mayhew's London Labour and the London Poor, which I think is a must-read, both as a historical document and as a study of early liberalism.  It can get a bit much at times though, lots of similar stories of woe combined with stats.  After that I read a space marine novel to give my brain a break, and then The Ladies Of Grace Adieu, a collection of stort stories by Susanna Clarke, which also gave my brain a break but in a much better way.  I love her whimsical-but-dark style.   And now I am back on something hard-work from my To Read pile:

19.  Tom Wolfe, A Man In Full.  It's very good but basically the same but different as Bonfire Of The Vanities.  There's probably too much of it though, I'm five hundred pages in and we've only just got to the meat, as it were.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 25, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> been off this thread a while but done some good reading. I read Mayhew's London Labour and the London Poor, which I think is a must-read, both as a historical document and as a study of early liberalism. It can get a bit much at times though, lots of similar stories of woe combined with stats. After that I read a space marine novel to give my brain a break, and then The Ladies Of Grace Adieu, a collection of stort stories by Susanna Clarke, which also gave my brain a break but in a much better way. I love her whimsical-but-dark style. And now I am back on something hard-work from my To Read pile:
> 
> 19. Tom Wolfe, A Man In Full. It's very good but basically the same but different as Bonfire Of The Vanities. There's probably too much of it though, I'm five hundred pages in and we've only just got to the meat, as it were.


how many pages is it in total?


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 25, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> how many pages is it in total?


 
742.  there's a lot of waffle, it seems.  well-written waffle, but it remains to be seen how necessary it is!


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 26, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> Quartered safe out here
> in darkest london
> lair of the white worm
> 7-100


The chill 8-100


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Feb 26, 2013)

still only 15% through les miserables but its picking up a bit of pace
in between has been sandwiched a lot of work related chapters so they dont count


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 27, 2013)

1."Standing in Another Man's Grave" - Ian Rankin
2. "Child 44" - Tom Rob Smith
3. "The Leopard" - Jo Nesbo.
4. "Blood Money" - Chris Collett
5. "The Siege" - Simon Kernick

6. *The Hypnotist - Lars Kepler* - another good Scandinavian thriller


----------



## Me76 (Feb 27, 2013)

1/50 Rachels Holiday, Marian Keyes
2/50 Fingersmith, Sarah Waters 
3/50 Life, Death and Vanilla Slices, Jenny Eclair
4/50 Pushed Too Far, Ann Voss Peterson
5/50 Born Weird, Andrew Kaufman
6/50 The People of the Abyss, Jack London
7/50 Gray Justice, Alan McDermott
8/50 Gone Tomorrow, Lee Child


----------



## Belushi (Feb 28, 2013)

Sebastian Faulks 'Birdsong' (1/20)
Colin Thubron 'Shadow of the Silk Road' (2/20)
Philip Larkin 'High Windows' (3/20)
Sally Brampton 'Shoot the Damn Dog' (4/20)
Hans Fallada 'Alone in Berlin' (5/20)
*Robert Bartlett 'The Making of Europe 950 - 1350' (6/20)*


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 28, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> 19. Tom Wolfe, A Man In Full. It's very good but basically the same but different as Bonfire Of The Vanities. There's probably too much of it though, I'm five hundred pages in and we've only just got to the meat, as it were.


 
that was alright i guess.  to be honest, i don't think i'd recommend it.  it's one of those books where you don't know if you liked it or not.  i think it was all build up and the payoff was rushed.

Just started:

20. Arturs Barea, The Clash.  Again, a book that has been on my To Read pile for years, i remember starting it in about 2005 but don't seem to recognise any of it.  Like many anarchists I have a slight lob on for the Spanish Civil War, so I'm hoping it will be good.  Two chapters in and I'm suspecting the contents will be better than the storytelling, IYSWIM.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 28, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> The chill 8-100


The galton case 9%


----------



## BoatieBird (Mar 1, 2013)

1/50 - Grits, Niall Griffiths
2/50 - Suicide Hill, James Ellroy
3/50 - Children of Men, P D James
4/50 - Worlds of English, Module guide
5/50 - Whit, Iain Banks
6/50 - Paula Spencer, Roddy Doyle
7/50 - Harm Done, Ruth Rendell
8/50 - The News Where You Are, Catherine O'Flynn

*9/50 - Birdman, Mo Hayder*


----------



## pennimania (Mar 1, 2013)

pennimania said:


> 13/100 A Glass of Blessings. Barbara Pym


14/100 These Wonderful Rumours - wartime diaries. May Tweed
15/100. Jane and  Prudence - Barbara Pym
16/100 Groundwork of the Metaphysics of Morals  - Immanuel Kant


----------



## imposs1904 (Mar 2, 2013)

1/100 Barca: The Making of the Greatest Team in the World by Graham Hunter
2/100 Ramones by Nicholas Rombes
3/100 The Train by Georges Simenon
4/100 Wild Boy: My Life in Duran Duran by Andy Taylor
5/100 Physical Resistance: A Hundred Years of Anti-Fascism by Dave Hann
6/100 Walking With Ghosts by John Baker
7/100 Cupid's Dart by David Nobbs
8/100 The Pale Criminal by Phillip Kerr
9/100 The Roar of the Butterflies by Reginald Hill
10/100 Pack Men by Alan Bissett
11/100 Gods and Beasts by Denise Mina

*12/100 The Graduate by Charles Webb*

It turn out that 90% of the brilliant lines from the film are all from the book. Buck Henry's easiest pay cheque?


----------



## Me76 (Mar 2, 2013)

1/50 Rachels Holiday, Marian Keyes
2/50 Fingersmith, Sarah Waters 
3/50 Life, Death and Vanilla Slices, Jenny Eclair
4/50 Pushed Too Far, Ann Voss Peterson
5/50 Born Weird, Andrew Kaufman
6/50 The People of the Abyss, Jack London
7/50 Gray Justice, Alan McDermott
8/50 Gone Tomorrow, Lee Child

9/50 the Hundred year old Man Who Climbed Out of the Window and Disappeared, Jonas Jonasson

Funny, dry and whimsical caper.  I would recommend.


----------



## braindancer (Mar 4, 2013)

1/30 Mockingbird - Walter Tevis
2/30 More Than Human - Theodore Sturgeon
3/30 Bottle Factory Outing - Beryl Bainbridge
4/30 Return of the Soldier - Rebecca West
5/30 Mister Johnson - Joyce Carey
6/30 The Death of Bunny Munro - Nick Cave
7/30 The Room of Lost Things - Stella Duffy
8/30 The Hustler - Walter Tevis
9/30 On Chesil Beach - Ian McEwan
10/30 The Handmaids Tale - Margaret Atwood
11/30 Roadside Picnic - Arkady and Boris Strugatsky
​


----------



## TruXta (Mar 4, 2013)

braindancer said:


> 11/30 Roadside Picnic - Arkady and Boris Strugatsky
> ​


I love that book.


----------



## braindancer (Mar 4, 2013)

TruXta said:


> I love that book.


 
Yes - it was great.  Although I must confess to being a little confused by the ending.  I had to re-read the last few pages to make a bit more sense of it but I'm still not sure I'm entirely there....  I think I may read it once more this evening!


----------



## TruXta (Mar 4, 2013)

braindancer said:


> Yes - it was great. Although I must confess to being a little confused by the ending. I had to re-read the last few pages to make a bit more sense of it but I'm still not sure I'm entirely there.... I think I may read it once more this evening!


It's meant to be a bit confusing I think. Have you seen Stalker, the filmatization by Tarkovsky?


----------



## braindancer (Mar 4, 2013)

TruXta said:


> It's meant to be a bit confusing I think. Have you seen Stalker, the filmatization by Tarkovsky?


 
I've only seen it when it shown alongside The Wizard of Oz as a piece of art.  Wizard of Oz on the left side of the screen, Stalker on the right.  Stalker was edited down so that both films turned from black and white to colour at the same time.  I did not enjoy this one jot!  But I'd like to see the film without the distraction of the Wizard of Oz.


----------



## belboid (Mar 4, 2013)

braindancer said:


> I've only seen it when it shown alongside The Wizard of Oz as a piece of art. Wizard of Oz on the left side of the screen, Stalker on the right. Stalker was edited down so that both films turned from black and white to colour at the same time. I did not enjoy this one jot! But I'd like to see the film without the distraction of the Wizard of Oz.


bizarre!


----------



## TruXta (Mar 4, 2013)

Bizarre indeed. Check out Stalker, it's great.


----------



## belboid (Mar 4, 2013)

Oh dont worry, I've seen it.  Great film.


----------



## TruXta (Mar 4, 2013)

belboid said:


> Oh dont worry, I've seen it. Great film.


Not you, I meant braindancer.


----------



## braindancer (Mar 4, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Not you, I meant braindancer.


 
I shall!


----------



## Greebo (Mar 4, 2013)

4/21-50  one third of A Week in December - Sebastian Faulkes.  In my defence, it was a pretty bad month and that book was a lot less readable than expected.
5/21-50 The Lover's Watch - Aphra Behn.  Read for no other reason than it was there, and all the better for it.


----------



## pennimania (Mar 5, 2013)

pennimania said:


> 14/100 These Wonderful Rumours - wartime diaries. May Tweed
> 15/100. Jane and  Prudence - Barbara Pym
> 16/100 Groundwork of the Metaphysics of Morals  - Immanuel Kant


17/100 No Fond Return of Love - Barbara Pym.

I'm a bit sick of  Barbara now, even though this last made me break out into helpless laughter.

Too many clergymen.

I'm thinking of attacking Les Miserables now in an attempt to emulate Miss-Shelf.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 5, 2013)

1/50- City of Gold - Len Deighton
2/50- Outside- Shalini Bolan
3/50- Deep Black - Stephen Coonts and Jim Defelice
4/50- Before They Are Hanged - Joe Abercombie
5/50 - Last Arguments of Kings - Joe Abercrombie
6/50 - The Horse At The Gates - DC Alden
7/50 - Shakespeare's Local - Pete Brown
8/50 - Ash - James Herbert
9/50 - Capital - John Lanchester
10/50 - Covert Reich - A K Alexander
11/50 - The American West - Dee Brown
12/50 - Dark Winter - David Mark
13/50 - Bury My Heart at Wounded Knee - Dee Brown

Almost finished this - heartbreaking book - read it years ago and then lent it to someone  very powerful and tragic


----------



## TruXta (Mar 5, 2013)

marty21 said:


> 13/50 - Bury My Heart at Wounded Knee - Dee Brown
> 
> Almost finished this - heartbreaking book - read it years ago and then lent it to someone  very powerful and tragic


 
I read that at about age 12. Made me see western movies in a different light.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 5, 2013)

TruXta said:


> I read that at about age 12. Made me see western movies in a different light.


 It does - the wholescale betrayal of the tribes, the dishonesty and greed of the settlers - the massacres that went unpunished by settlers/miners/soldiers,etc


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 5, 2013)

sounds god, i will add it to my wishlist!

still trawling through The Clash.  teh content is interesting but the prose is not.


----------



## petee (Mar 5, 2013)

petee said:


> 5/30 the jewish annotated new testament (levine ed.)


6/30 tinker tailor soldier spy (le carre)


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 5, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> The galton case 9%


the drowning pool 10%


----------



## Belushi (Mar 5, 2013)

Sebastian Faulks 'Birdsong' (1/20)
Colin Thubron 'Shadow of the Silk Road' (2/20)
Philip Larkin 'High Windows' (3/20)
Sally Brampton 'Shoot the Damn Dog' (4/20)
Hans Fallada 'Alone in Berlin' (5/20)
Robert Bartlett 'The Making of Europe 950 - 1350' (6/20)
*Albert Camus 'The Outsider' (7/20)*


----------



## Firky (Mar 6, 2013)

Need to update my list but I'd have to look at what I've read in the last few weeks to be sure. Forgot about this thread 



Belushi said:


> *Albert Camus 'The Outsider' (7/20)*


 
One of my favourite books!



marty21 said:


> 4/50- Before They Are Hanged - Joe Abercombie
> 5/50 - Last Arguments of Kings - Joe Abercrombie


You read Red Country yet?


----------



## october_lost (Mar 6, 2013)

1/30 Clive Barker, The Hellbound Heart
2/30 John A. Rapp, Daoism and Anarchism...
3/30 Wang Hui, China's New Order...
4/30 Angela Y. Davies, Are prisons obsolete?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 6, 2013)

firky said:


> Need to update my list but I'd have to look at what I've read in the last few weeks to be sure. Forgot about this thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have it somewhere, haven't started it yet.


----------



## imposs1904 (Mar 7, 2013)

1/100 Barca: The Making of the Greatest Team in the World by Graham Hunter
2/100 Ramones by Nicholas Rombes
3/100 The Train by Georges Simenon
4/100 Wild Boy: My Life in Duran Duran by Andy Taylor
5/100 Physical Resistance: A Hundred Years of Anti-Fascism by Dave Hann
6/100 Walking With Ghosts by John Baker
7/100 Cupid's Dart by David Nobbs
8/100 The Pale Criminal by Phillip Kerr
9/100 The Roar of the Butterflies by Reginald Hill
10/100 Pack Men by Alan Bissett
11/100 Gods and Beasts by Denise Mina
12/100 The Graduate by Charles Webb

*13/100 Backhand by Liza Cody*

The last of the Anna Lee novels. I never watched the tv adaptation of the books starring Imogen Stubbs but the books were fun and are recommended if you like your crime fiction not too heavy.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 8, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> the drowning pool 10%


The underground man 11%


----------



## imposs1904 (Mar 9, 2013)

1/100 Barca: The Making of the Greatest Team in the World by Graham Hunter
2/100 Ramones by Nicholas Rombes
3/100 The Train by Georges Simenon
4/100 Wild Boy: My Life in Duran Duran by Andy Taylor
5/100 Physical Resistance: A Hundred Years of Anti-Fascism by Dave Hann
6/100 Walking With Ghosts by John Baker
7/100 Cupid's Dart by David Nobbs
8/100 The Pale Criminal by Phillip Kerr
9/100 The Roar of the Butterflies by Reginald Hill
10/100 Pack Men by Alan Bissett
11/100 Gods and Beasts by Denise Mina
12/100 The Graduate by Charles Webb
13/100 Backhand by Liza Cody

*14/100 Kill Your Friends by John Niven*

If you like your humour dark, very dark, this may be the novel for you.


----------



## ringo (Mar 9, 2013)

1/30 The Room Of Lost Things - Stella Duffy
2/30 At Hell's Gate: A Soldiers Journey From War To Peace - Claude Anshin Thomas
3/30 The Bell Jar - Sylvia Plath
4/30 Altered Carbon - Richard K Morgan
5/30 The Chinese Potter: A Practical History Of Chinese Ceramics - Margaret Medley
6/30 Wolf Hall - Hilary Mantel 
7/30 Pride And Prejudice - Jane Austen -- Brilliant, never occurred to me to read it before as at some point in my youth I dismissed it as a girls book :


----------



## Stigmata (Mar 9, 2013)

Slower than most of you guys, but so far:

1/12 The Mammoth Book of Best New SF vol 25 - ed. Gardner Dozois
2/12 Shakespeare's Local - Pete Brown
3/12 Woman on the Edge of TIme - Marge Piercy


----------



## petee (Mar 10, 2013)

petee said:


> 6/30 tinker tailor soldier spy (le carre)


7/30 jesus in the talmud (schaefer)


----------



## pennimania (Mar 10, 2013)

pennimania said:


> 17/100 No Fond Return of Love - Barbara Pym.
> 
> I'm a bit sick of  Barbara now, even though this last made me break out into helpless laughter.
> 
> ...


18/100 The Doctor's Husband  - Elizabeth Seifert ( my excuse this time is that I am very stressed )


----------



## Kidda (Mar 10, 2013)

Kidda said:


> 1/15 - North by Northwestern (Deadliest Waters) by Sig Hansen.
> 
> Fantastic book, thoroughly enjoyed it.


Have been really slack with my reading so far this year 

1/15- North by Northwestern (Deadliest Waters) by Sig Hansen
2/15- Narrowboat Dreams by Steve Haywood


----------



## Me76 (Mar 10, 2013)

1/50 Rachels Holiday, Marian Keyes
2/50 Fingersmith, Sarah Waters 
3/50 Life, Death and Vanilla Slices, Jenny Eclair
4/50 Pushed Too Far, Ann Voss Peterson
5/50 Born Weird, Andrew Kaufman
6/50 The People of the Abyss, Jack London
7/50 Gray Justice, Alan McDermott
8/50 Gone Tomorrow, Lee Child
9/50 the Hundred year old Man Who Climbed Out of the Window and Disappeared, Jonas Jonasson

10/50 First Murder, Fred Limberg


----------



## imposs1904 (Mar 12, 2013)

1/100 Barca: The Making of the Greatest Team in the World by Graham Hunter
2/100 Ramones by Nicholas Rombes
3/100 The Train by Georges Simenon
4/100 Wild Boy: My Life in Duran Duran by Andy Taylor
5/100 Physical Resistance: A Hundred Years of Anti-Fascism by Dave Hann
6/100 Walking With Ghosts by John Baker
7/100 Cupid's Dart by David Nobbs
8/100 The Pale Criminal by Phillip Kerr
9/100 The Roar of the Butterflies by Reginald Hill
10/100 Pack Men by Alan Bissett
11/100 Gods and Beasts by Denise Mina
12/100 The Graduate by Charles Webb
13/100 Backhand by Liza Cody
14/100 Kill Your Friends by John Niven

*15/100 **Hazell and the Menacing Jester by P.B. Yuill*

*Terry Venables should have stuck to the crime fiction.*


----------



## october_lost (Mar 12, 2013)

1/30 Clive Barker, The Hellbound Heart
2/30 John A. Rapp, Daoism and Anarchism...
3/30 Wang Hui, China's New Order...
4/30 Angela Y. Davies, Are prisons obsolete?

*5/30 Cecilia Holland, Floating Worlds
6/30 Daniel Guerin, Anarchism*


----------



## braindancer (Mar 13, 2013)

1/30 Mockingbird - Walter Tevis
2/30 More Than Human - Theodore Sturgeon
3/30 Bottle Factory Outing - Beryl Bainbridge
4/30 Return of the Soldier - Rebecca West
5/30 Mister Johnson - Joyce Carey
6/30 The Death of Bunny Munro - Nick Cave
7/30 The Room of Lost Things - Stella Duffy
8/30 The Hustler - Walter Tevis
9/30 On Chesil Beach - Ian McEwan
10/30 The Handmaids Tale - Margaret Atwood
11/30 Roadside Picnic - Arkady and Boris Strugatsky
12/30 The Bell Jar - Sylvia Plath


----------



## ringo (Mar 13, 2013)

braindancer said:


> 12/30 The Bell Jar - Sylvia Plath


 
Did you enjoy it? I was very pleasantly surprised at how good it was, a revelation.


----------



## braindancer (Mar 13, 2013)

ringo said:


> Did you enjoy it? I was very pleasantly surprised at how good it was, a revelation.


 
I completely agree.  It's the kind of book that I have long thought I _should _read but anticipated that it would be a hard-going slog.  But then my partner read it in two days flat, and she normally takes about two months to read half a book and then gives up, so this was a massive pointer that perhaps I'd been wrong.  It was very moving, and it was of course very bleak at times but a surprisingly enjoyable read nonetheless.


----------



## ringo (Mar 13, 2013)

braindancer said:


> I completely agree. It's the kind of book that I have long thought I _should _read but anticipated that it would be a hard-going slog. But then my partner read it in two days flat, and she normally takes about two months to read half a book and then gives up, so this was a massive pointer that perhaps I'd been wrong. It was very moving, and it was of course very bleak at times but a surprisingly enjoyable read nonetheless.


 
I was exactly the same, so glad I finally bothered.


----------



## starfish (Mar 13, 2013)

1/2? The Prague Cemetery by Umberto Eco
2/2? Riddley Walker by Russell Hoban

At this pace i'll be lucky to read 10, although in my defence they are both quite big books.


----------



## colbhoy (Mar 13, 2013)

1/20 -The Devil's Star by Jo Nesbo
*2/20 - At Swim, Two Boys by Jamie O'Neill*

...unbelievably slow for me this year so far


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 13, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> that was alright i guess. to be honest, i don't think i'd recommend it. it's one of those books where you don't know if you liked it or not. i think it was all build up and the payoff was rushed.
> 
> Just started:
> 
> 20. Arturs Barea, The Clash. Again, a book that has been on my To Read pile for years, i remember starting it in about 2005 but don't seem to recognise any of it. Like many anarchists I have a slight lob on for the Spanish Civil War, so I'm hoping it will be good. Two chapters in and I'm suspecting the contents will be better than the storytelling, IYSWIM.


 

That was pretty good, but took me a long time to get through. 

Next up is

21. Ian Watson, The Inquisition War.  A reread to ease my brain


----------



## belboid (Mar 14, 2013)

belboid said:


> 1: Peter May - The Blackhouse.
> 2: Kim Cooper - 33 1/3 Series: In the Aeroplane over the Sea by Neutral Milk Hotel.
> 3: Ben Thompson (Ed.) - Ban This Filth! The Mary Whitehouse Letters.
> 4: Paul D Gilbert - The Annals of Sherlock Holmes.
> ...


 
11/30 - Michael Powell & Ursula Le Guin - The Wizard of Earthsea (unfilmed screenplay)
12/30 - Mark Kermode - The Good, The Bad & The Multiplex
13/30 - Ismail Kadare - The Successor


----------



## petee (Mar 14, 2013)

petee said:


> 7/30 jesus in the talmud (schaefer)


8/30 agent zigzag (macintyre)


----------



## imposs1904 (Mar 15, 2013)

1/100 Barca: The Making of the Greatest Team in the World by Graham Hunter
2/100 Ramones by Nicholas Rombes
3/100 The Train by Georges Simenon
4/100 Wild Boy: My Life in Duran Duran by Andy Taylor
5/100 Physical Resistance: A Hundred Years of Anti-Fascism by Dave Hann
6/100 Walking With Ghosts by John Baker
7/100 Cupid's Dart by David Nobbs
8/100 The Pale Criminal by Phillip Kerr
9/100 The Roar of the Butterflies by Reginald Hill
10/100 Pack Men by Alan Bissett
11/100 Gods and Beasts by Denise Mina
12/100 The Graduate by Charles Webb
13/100 Backhand by Liza Cody
14/100 Kill Your Friends by John Niven
15/100 Hazell and the Menacing Jester by P.B. Yuill

*16/100 Bucket Nut by Liza Cody*


----------



## ringo (Mar 15, 2013)

1/30 The Room Of Lost Things - Stella Duffy
2/30 At Hell's Gate: A Soldiers Journey From War To Peace - Claude Anshin Thomas
3/30 The Bell Jar - Sylvia Plath
4/30 Altered Carbon - Richard K Morgan
5/30 The Chinese Potter: A Practical History Of Chinese Ceramics - Margaret Medley
6/30 Wolf Hall - Hilary Mantel
7/30 Pride And Prejudice - Jane Austen
8/30 The City & The City - China Mieville.........Incredibly good, one of the best books I've read in years. If they ever make a decent film of this it will be the next Blade Runner/Matrix.

Actually I've read more brilliant books this year already than I have in many years, cheers Urban book recommenders and the reading challenge thread.

It also helps that I've stopped reading 'books in the style I would normally like' and just started reading books which are known to be great pieces of writing and picking them up without any preconceptions of what style I like or more importantly, don't like. The availability of books that having a Kindle allows can't be underestimated in it's effect either - hearing about or thinking of a book you fancy and grabbing it in minutes is revelationary


----------



## BoatieBird (Mar 15, 2013)

ringo said:


> 1/30 The Room Of Lost Things - Stella Duffy
> 2/30 At Hell's Gate: A Soldiers Journey From War To Peace - Claude Anshin Thomas
> 3/30 The Bell Jar - Sylvia Plath
> 4/30 Altered Carbon - Richard K Morgan
> ...


 
I made a point of doing this last year and read some brilliant books as a result.
After seeing what you and braindancer have said about The Bell Jar I'm going to give it a go


----------



## ringo (Mar 15, 2013)

BoatieBird said:


> I made a point of doing this last year and read some brilliant books as a result.
> After seeing what you and braindancer have said about The Bell Jar I'm going to give it a go


 
Great isn't it, I love it. All my preconceptions told me the Bell Jar would be dull, worthy and out of date feminist propaganda. It's absolutely the opposite of all of those things, and I'd never have found out if I hadn't picked it up


----------



## BoatieBird (Mar 15, 2013)

One of the things I love most about urban is the way it makes me read stuff I would never have know about otherwise


----------



## marty21 (Mar 16, 2013)

1/50- City of Gold - Len Deighton
2/50- Outside- Shalini Bolan
3/50- Deep Black - Stephen Coonts and Jim Defelice
4/50- Before They Are Hanged - Joe Abercombie
5/50 - Last Arguments of Kings - Joe Abercrombie
6/50 - The Horse At The Gates - DC Alden
7/50 - Shakespeare's Local - Pete Brown
8/50 - Ash - James Herbert
9/50 - Capital - John Lanchester
10/50 - Covert Reich - A K Alexander
11/50 - The American West - Dee Brown
12/50 - Dark Winter - David Mark
13/50 - Bury My Heart at Wounded Knee - Dee Brown
14/50 - Light of the Western Stars- Zane Grey
15/50 -Riders of the Purple Sage - Zane Grey


----------



## spartacus mills (Mar 17, 2013)

01.George Orwell – The Road to Wigan Pier
02.John Steinbeck – Cannery Row
03.Graham Greene – Brighton Rock
04.Hilary Mantel – Wolf Hall
05.Mikhail Bulgakov – A Country Doctor’s Notebook 
06.Russell Hoban – Riddley Walker
07/08.Jean De Berg (Catherine Robbe-Grillet) – The Image & XXX (Diane Bataille) – The Whip Angels
09.Alain Robbe-Grillet – Repetition
10.Stewart Home – Mandy, Charlie and Mary Jane
11.Jonathan Meades – The Fowler Family Business


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Mar 17, 2013)

pennimania said:


> 17/100 No Fond Return of Love - Barbara Pym.
> 
> I'm a bit sick of Barbara now, even though this last made me break out into helpless laughter.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure it's worth it - 6 weeks later I'm 72% of the way through via digressions to the battle of waterloo a long discussion of the uses and abuses of slang with a ridiculously slippery main character who can escape from any trap set for him and reinvent himself. I'm only continuing because I said I would.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Mar 17, 2013)

Stigmata said:


> Slower than most of you guys, but so far:
> 
> 1/12 The Mammoth Book of Best New SF vol 25 - ed. Gardner Dozois
> 2/12 Shakespeare's Local - Pete Brown
> 3/12 Woman on the Edge of TIme - Marge Piercy


I love Woman on the Edge of Time  especially the bit where you can order up a party frock and collect it from a machine for free
plus they're always eating really tasty food and having good sex when they're not tilling their eco gardens and reinventing society


----------



## pennimania (Mar 18, 2013)

Miss-Shelf said:


> I'm not sure it's worth it - 6 weeks later I'm 72% of the way through via digressions to the battle of waterloo a long discussion of the uses and abuses of slang with a ridiculously slippery main character who can escape from any trap set for him and reinvent himself. I'm only continuing because I said I would.


I've already started


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Mar 18, 2013)

pennimania said:


> I've already started


then you MUST finnish it


----------



## TruXta (Mar 18, 2013)

1/50. _Grass_ - Sheri Tepper
2/50. _The Broken Sword_ - Poul Anderson
3/50. _Emphyrio_ - Jack Vance
4/50. _Wide Sargasso Sea_ - Jean Rhys
5/50. _Nightwatch_ - Terry Pratchett
6/50. _Predictably Irrational_ - Dan Ariely. Great introduction to behavioural economics and the new frontiers of decision-making sciences.

7/50. _The Psychopath Test_ - Jon Ronson. Quite funny and a very easy read.
8/50. _Swords and Deviltry_ - Fritz Leiber. Classic swords and sorcery, much more adult than I had expected.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 18, 2013)

1."Standing in Another Man's Grave" - Ian Rankin
2. "Child 44" - Tom Rob Smith
3. "The Leopard" - Jo Nesbo.
4. "Blood Money" - Chris Collett
5. "The Siege" - Simon Kernick
6. The Hypnotist - Lars Kepler 
7. *"When We Are Married" - J.B. Priestley*. Read and performed in!


----------



## pennimania (Mar 18, 2013)

Miss-Shelf said:


> then you MUST finnish it


Oh I will, but not without a nice doctor novel or ten on the way 

And indeed

19/100 Dr Jamie - Elizabeth Seifert 

Absolutely agree about Woman on the Edge of Time. Love it.

Good old Marge


----------



## magneze (Mar 19, 2013)

1. Noam Chomsky - Occupy
2. Ian Bone - Bash The Rich
*3. Iain Sinclair - London Orbital*

As Hollis mentioned on the other reading thread, this is very "densely written". I found it hard to get into at first, but once you get used to the writing style it does get easier and more enjoyable. The premise behind the book is that they walk around the M25 before Millenium, discovering what exists around the outer reaches of London and finding old stories about each place. It's written at the height of the foot and mouth crisis and the burning pyres of animals comes up a few times in the beginning and of course there are references to the Millenium dome. It's interesting to reflect back on that period.

Some fiction next I think ...


----------



## BoatieBird (Mar 19, 2013)

1/50 - Grits, Niall Griffiths
2/50 - Suicide Hill, James Ellroy
3/50 - Children of Men, P D James
4/50 - Worlds of English, Module guide
5/50 - Whit, Iain Banks
6/50 - Paula Spencer, Roddy Doyle
7/50 - Harm Done, Ruth Rendell
8/50 - The News Where You Are, Catherine O'Flynn
9/50 - Birdman, Mo Hayder

*10/50 - Money, Martin Amis*
*11/50 - The 5:2 Diet Book, Kate Harrison*​


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 20, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> The underground man 11%


First blood
black money
13%


----------



## petee (Mar 21, 2013)

petee said:


> 8/30 agent zigzag (macintyre)


9/30 marx's economics for anarchists (price)


----------



## imposs1904 (Mar 23, 2013)

1/100 Barca: The Making of the Greatest Team in the World by Graham Hunter
2/100 Ramones by Nicholas Rombes
3/100 The Train by Georges Simenon
4/100 Wild Boy: My Life in Duran Duran by Andy Taylor
5/100 Physical Resistance: A Hundred Years of Anti-Fascism by Dave Hann
6/100 Walking With Ghosts by John Baker
7/100 Cupid's Dart by David Nobbs
8/100 The Pale Criminal by Phillip Kerr
9/100 The Roar of the Butterflies by Reginald Hill
10/100 Pack Men by Alan Bissett
11/100 Gods and Beasts by Denise Mina
12/100 The Graduate by Charles Webb
13/100 Backhand by Liza Cody
14/100 Kill Your Friends by John Niven
15/100 Hazell and the Menacing Jester by P.B. Yuill
16/100 Bucket Nut by Liza Cody

*17/100 Monkey Wrench by Liza Cody*


----------



## marty21 (Mar 23, 2013)

1/50- City of Gold - Len Deighton
2/50- Outside- Shalini Bolan
3/50- Deep Black - Stephen Coonts and Jim Defelice
4/50- Before They Are Hanged - Joe Abercombie
5/50 - Last Arguments of Kings - Joe Abercrombie
6/50 - The Horse At The Gates - DC Alden
7/50 - Shakespeare's Local - Pete Brown
8/50 - Ash - James Herbert
9/50 - Capital - John Lanchester
10/50 - Covert Reich - A K Alexander
11/50 - The American West - Dee Brown
12/50 - Dark Winter - David Mark
13/50 - Bury My Heart at Wounded Knee - Dee Brown
14/50 - Light of the Western Stars- Zane Grey
15/50 -Riders of the Purple Sage - Zane Grey
*16/50 - Mission to Paris - Alan Furst*


----------



## pennimania (Mar 23, 2013)

pennimania said:


> Oh I will, but not without a nice doctor novel or ten on the way
> 
> And indeed
> 
> ...


20/100 The Honour of Dr Shelton. Elizabeth Seifert
21/100  Caterpillage; Reflections on Dutch 17th Century Painting - Harry Berger


----------



## BoatieBird (Mar 23, 2013)

1/50 - Grits, Niall Griffiths
2/50 - Suicide Hill, James Ellroy
3/50 - Children of Men, P D James
4/50 - Worlds of English, Module guide
5/50 - Whit, Iain Banks
6/50 - Paula Spencer, Roddy Doyle
7/50 - Harm Done, Ruth Rendell
8/50 - The News Where You Are, Catherine O'Flynn
9/50 - Birdman, Mo Hayder
10/50 - Money, Martin Amis
11/50 - The 5:2 Diet Book, Kate Harrison

*12/50 - The Treatment, Mo Hayder*


----------



## braindancer (Mar 25, 2013)

1/30 Mockingbird - Walter Tevis
2/30 More Than Human - Theodore Sturgeon
3/30 Bottle Factory Outing - Beryl Bainbridge
4/30 Return of the Soldier - Rebecca West
5/30 Mister Johnson - Joyce Carey
6/30 The Death of Bunny Munro - Nick Cave
7/30 The Room of Lost Things - Stella Duffy
8/30 The Hustler - Walter Tevis
9/30 On Chesil Beach - Ian McEwan
10/30 The Handmaids Tale - Margaret Atwood
11/30 Roadside Picnic - Arkady and Boris Strugatsky
12/30 The Bell Jar - Sylvia Plath
13/30 The Honorary Consul - Graham Greene


----------



## ringo (Mar 26, 2013)

1/30 The Room Of Lost Things - Stella Duffy
2/30 At Hell's Gate: A Soldiers Journey From War To Peace - Claude Anshin Thomas
3/30 The Bell Jar - Sylvia Plath
4/30 Altered Carbon - Richard K Morgan
5/30 The Chinese Potter: A Practical History Of Chinese Ceramics - Margaret Medley
6/30 Wolf Hall - Hilary Mantel
7/30 Pride And Prejudice - Jane Austen
8/30 The City & The City - China Mieville
9/30 The Optimist's Daughter - Eudora Welty


----------



## xenon (Mar 26, 2013)

01/30 Pimp - Iceberg Slim
02/30 I Can Make you Hate - Charlie Brooker
03/30 Back Story - David Mitchell
04/30 Century Rain - Alastair Reynolds
05/30 Debt the First 5000 Years - David Graeber
 06/30 Ilium - Dan Simmons
07/30 Rapture of the Nerds - Cory Doctorow and Charlie Stross
08/30 The Big Sleep - Raymond Chandler
09/30 Fairwell My Lovely - Raymond Chandler


----------



## Red Storm (Mar 27, 2013)

1/20 - A Clash of Kings by George R. R. Martin
2/20 - A Storm of Swords by George R. R. Martin
3/20 - Physical Resistance by Dave Hann
4/20 - Frankenstein by Mary Shelly
5/20 - The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest by Stieg Larsson

Started Brave New World.

Readings been slow since the beginning of Feb due to PC games.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Mar 27, 2013)

Miss-Shelf said:


> I'm not sure it's worth it - 6 weeks later I'm 72% of the way through via digressions to the battle of waterloo a long discussion of the uses and abuses of slang with a ridiculously slippery main character who can escape from any trap set for him and reinvent himself. I'm only continuing because I said I would.


I suspect I may finnish les miserable shortly as I'm 93% of the way through. wondering what  social commentary Hugo will slip in before the end


----------



## imposs1904 (Mar 28, 2013)

1/100 Barca: The Making of the Greatest Team in the World by Graham Hunter
2/100 Ramones by Nicholas Rombes
3/100 The Train by Georges Simenon
4/100 Wild Boy: My Life in Duran Duran by Andy Taylor
5/100 Physical Resistance: A Hundred Years of Anti-Fascism by Dave Hann
6/100 Walking With Ghosts by John Baker
7/100 Cupid's Dart by David Nobbs
8/100 The Pale Criminal by Phillip Kerr
9/100 The Roar of the Butterflies by Reginald Hill
10/100 Pack Men by Alan Bissett
11/100 Gods and Beasts by Denise Mina
12/100 The Graduate by Charles Webb
13/100 Backhand by Liza Cody
14/100 Kill Your Friends by John Niven
15/100 Hazell and the Menacing Jester by P.B. Yuill
16/100 Bucket Nut by Liza Cody
17/100 Monkey Wrench by Liza Cody

*18/100 True Grit by Charles Portis*


----------



## BoatieBird (Mar 28, 2013)

1/50 - Grits, Niall Griffiths
2/50 - Suicide Hill, James Ellroy
3/50 - Children of Men, P D James
4/50 - Worlds of English, Module guide
5/50 - Whit, Iain Banks
6/50 - Paula Spencer, Roddy Doyle
7/50 - Harm Done, Ruth Rendell
8/50 - The News Where You Are, Catherine O'Flynn
9/50 - Birdman, Mo Hayder
10/50 - Money, Martin Amis
11/50 - The 5:2 Diet Book, Kate Harrison
12/50 - The Treatment, Mo Hayder

*13/50 -The Bell Jar, Sylvia Plath*


----------



## TruXta (Mar 28, 2013)

1/50. _Grass_ - Sheri Tepper
2/50. _The Broken Sword_ - Poul Anderson
3/50. _Emphyrio_ - Jack Vance
4/50. _Wide Sargasso Sea_ - Jean Rhys
5/50. _Nightwatch_ - Terry Pratchett
6/50. _Predictably Irrational_ - Dan Ariely. Great introduction to behavioural economics and the new frontiers of decision-making sciences.
7/50. _The Psychopath Test_ - Jon Ronson. Quite funny and a very easy read.
8/50. _Swords and Deviltry_ - Fritz Leiber. Classic swords and sorcery, much more adult than I had expected.​9/50._ Methods of Discovery: Heuristics for the Social Sciences_ - Andrew Abbott. Probably the best book on social science methods I've ever read. Not very technical.​


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Mar 28, 2013)

Miss-Shelf said:


> 9/51-100  The Camino Diaries by Jean Rawlings (tale of a walk as you might imagine from the title)
> read 100% of this in 3 hours compared to 10% which I'm now at for Les Miserables started two weeks ago


10/51-100 les miserables  - finally seen through the unlikely florid tale of jean valjean


----------



## Me76 (Mar 28, 2013)

Miss-Shelf said:


> 10/51-100 les miserables  - finally seen through the unlikely florid tale of jean valjean


So was it worth it?


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Mar 28, 2013)

Me76 said:


> So was it worth it?


not sure! I learnt quite a lot about the gruesome way soldiets died at the battle of waterloo and I am informed about the miasmas in the paris sewers. worth the sense of perseverance maybe


----------



## Me76 (Mar 28, 2013)

Miss-Shelf said:


> not sure! I learnt quite a lot about the gruesome way soldiets died at the battle of waterloo and I am informed about the miasmas in the paris sewers. worth the sense of perseverance maybe



It sounds like I felt after finishing Anna Kariena (or however you spell it). There was a sense of achievement but the enjoyment to time ratio wasn't quite as high as I'd like it to have been.


----------



## october_lost (Mar 28, 2013)

7/30 China Mieville, The Scar


----------



## Me76 (Mar 29, 2013)

1/50 Rachels Holiday, Marian Keyes
2/50 Fingersmith, Sarah Waters 
3/50 Life, Death and Vanilla Slices, Jenny Eclair
4/50 Pushed Too Far, Ann Voss Peterson
5/50 Born Weird, Andrew Kaufman
6/50 The People of the Abyss, Jack London
7/50 Gray Justice, Alan McDermott
8/50 Gone Tomorrow, Lee Child
9/50 the Hundred year old Man Who Climbed Out of the Window and Disappeared, Jonas Jonasson
10/50 First Murder, Fred Limberg

11/50 Capital, John Lanchester - really good this, I recommend it. Multiple character piece with the stories connected by characters living on the same street.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 29, 2013)

I enjoyed that too, it was 20p on Kindle as well when I bought it - bonus!


----------



## belboid (Mar 29, 2013)

marty21 said:


> I enjoyed that too, it was 20p on Kindle as well when I bought it - bonus!


Its on my list too, after you'd pointed out its cheapness.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 29, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> That was pretty good, but took me a long time to get through.
> 
> Next up is
> 
> 21. Ian Watson, The Inquisition War. A reread to ease my brain


 
fallen a bit behind.  since then i've done:

22. Barbara Ehrenreich (sp?) - Nickel And Dimed.  liberal takes minimum wage jobs and finds it's not fun.  essential reading for middle class liberals, will induce rolled eyes in working class people.

23. Ben Counter - Grey Knights - space marines.  toss even by the low standards thereof.

24. Vigil - The Aenead.  Translated into prose.  still surprisingly hard work.  bit of a blowhard.  unsure as to whether i will go the distance on this one.


----------



## Me76 (Mar 29, 2013)

marty21 said:


> I enjoyed that too, it was 20p on Kindle as well when I bought it - bonus!


Same for me. Great read for 20p


----------



## Kidda (Mar 29, 2013)

Kidda said:


> Have been really slack with my reading so far this year
> 
> 1/15- North by Northwestern (Deadliest Waters) by Sig Hansen
> 2/15- Narrowboat Dreams by Steve Haywood


3/15- Baptism of Fire by Frank Collins


----------



## imposs1904 (Mar 30, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> fallen a bit behind. since then i've done:
> 
> 22. Barbara Ehrenreich (sp?) - Nickel And Dimed. liberal takes minimum wage jobs and finds it's not fun. essential reading for middle class liberals, will induce rolled eyes in working class people.
> 
> ...


 
Ehrenreich isn't a liberal. She's a self-proclaimed socialist-feminist and has been for the last thirty plus years.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 30, 2013)

1/50- City of Gold - Len Deighton
2/50- Outside- Shalini Bolan
3/50- Deep Black - Stephen Coonts and Jim Defelice
4/50- Before They Are Hanged - Joe Abercombie
5/50 - Last Arguments of Kings - Joe Abercrombie
6/50 - The Horse At The Gates - DC Alden
7/50 - Shakespeare's Local - Pete Brown
8/50 - Ash - James Herbert
9/50 - Capital - John Lanchester
10/50 - Covert Reich - A K Alexander
11/50 - The American West - Dee Brown
12/50 - Dark Winter - David Mark
13/50 - Bury My Heart at Wounded Knee - Dee Brown
14/50 - Light of the Western Stars- Zane Grey
15/50 -Riders of the Purple Sage - Zane Grey
16/50 - Mission to Paris - Alan Furst
*17/50 -The Eyre Affair - Jasper Fforde*


----------



## marty21 (Mar 30, 2013)

DP


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 30, 2013)

imposs1904 said:


> Ehrenreich isn't a liberal. She's a self-proclaimed socialist-feminist and has been for the last thirty plus years.


 
oh! well in the book she refers to herself as a liberal more than once and there isn't much in there that can be described as socialist critique.  i guess she's trying to position herself as a liberal so that liberals who are scared of socialism can get the message.


----------



## imposs1904 (Mar 30, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> oh! well in the book she refers to herself as a liberal more than once and there isn't much in there that can be described as socialist critique. i guess she's trying to position herself as a liberal so that liberals who are scared of socialism can get the message.


 
we didn't read the same book.  she was writing for an American audience.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 30, 2013)

1."Standing in Another Man's Grave" - Ian Rankin
2. "Child 44" - Tom Rob Smith
3. "The Leopard" - Jo Nesbo.
4. "Blood Money" - Chris Collett
5. "The Siege" - Simon Kernick
6. The Hypnotist - Lars Kepler
7. "When We Are Married"
*6. "Jar City"* - Arnaldur Indriðason - a rather interesting and mournful Icelandic thriller. I enjoyed it.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 30, 2013)

imposs1904 said:


> we didn't read the same book.  she was writing for an American audience.


 
i know.     did you like it though?  i did, even if i was a bit light on politics-my-style!


----------



## imposs1904 (Mar 30, 2013)

1/100 Barca: The Making of the Greatest Team in the World by Graham Hunter
2/100 Ramones by Nicholas Rombes
3/100 The Train by Georges Simenon
4/100 Wild Boy: My Life in Duran Duran by Andy Taylor
5/100 Physical Resistance: A Hundred Years of Anti-Fascism by Dave Hann
6/100 Walking With Ghosts by John Baker
7/100 Cupid's Dart by David Nobbs
8/100 The Pale Criminal by Phillip Kerr
9/100 The Roar of the Butterflies by Reginald Hill
10/100 Pack Men by Alan Bissett
11/100 Gods and Beasts by Denise Mina
12/100 The Graduate by Charles Webb
13/100 Backhand by Liza Cody
14/100 Kill Your Friends by John Niven
15/100 Hazell and the Menacing Jester by P.B. Yuill
16/100 Bucket Nut by Liza Cody
17/100 Monkey Wrench by Liza Cody
18/100 True Grit by Charles Portis

*19/100 **Murder in the Central Committee by Manuel Vazquez Montalban (reread)*


----------



## marty21 (Mar 31, 2013)

1/50- City of Gold - Len Deighton
2/50- Outside- Shalini Bolan
3/50- Deep Black - Stephen Coonts and Jim Defelice
4/50- Before They Are Hanged - Joe Abercombie
5/50 - Last Arguments of Kings - Joe Abercrombie
6/50 - The Horse At The Gates - DC Alden
7/50 - Shakespeare's Local - Pete Brown
8/50 - Ash - James Herbert
9/50 - Capital - John Lanchester
10/50 - Covert Reich - A K Alexander
11/50 - The American West - Dee Brown
12/50 - Dark Winter - David Mark
13/50 - Bury My Heart at Wounded Knee - Dee Brown
14/50 - Light of the Western Stars- Zane Grey
15/50 -Riders of the Purple Sage - Zane Grey
16/50 - Mission to Paris - Alan Furst
17/50 -The Eyre Affair - Jasper Fforde
*18/50 - Acquired for Development By...A Hackney Anthology - Edited by Gary Budden and Kit Caless*

a collection of writing about Hackney - interesting in parts.


----------



## colbhoy (Apr 2, 2013)

1/20 -The Devil's Star by Jo Nesbo
2/20 - At Swim, Two Boys by Jamie O'Neill
*3/20 - Lullaby Town by Robert Crais*


----------



## imposs1904 (Apr 5, 2013)

1/100 Barca: The Making of the Greatest Team in the World by Graham Hunter
2/100 Ramones by Nicholas Rombes
3/100 The Train by Georges Simenon
4/100 Wild Boy: My Life in Duran Duran by Andy Taylor
5/100 Physical Resistance: A Hundred Years of Anti-Fascism by Dave Hann
6/100 Walking With Ghosts by John Baker
7/100 Cupid's Dart by David Nobbs
8/100 The Pale Criminal by Phillip Kerr
9/100 The Roar of the Butterflies by Reginald Hill
10/100 Pack Men by Alan Bissett
11/100 Gods and Beasts by Denise Mina
12/100 The Graduate by Charles Webb
13/100 Backhand by Liza Cody
14/100 Kill Your Friends by John Niven
15/100 Hazell and the Menacing Jester by P.B. Yuill
16/100 Bucket Nut by Liza Cody
17/100 Monkey Wrench by Liza Cody
18/100 True Grit by Charles Portis
19/100 Murder in the Central Committee by Manuel Vazquez Montalban (reread)

*20/100 **A Very Profitable War by Didier Daeninckx (reread)*


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Apr 5, 2013)

11/51-100 The Corrosion of Character: Personal Consequences of Work in the New Capitalism by Richard Sennett


----------



## TruXta (Apr 5, 2013)

1/50. _Grass_ - Sheri Tepper
2/50. _The Broken Sword_ - Poul Anderson
3/50. _Emphyrio_ - Jack Vance
4/50. _Wide Sargasso Sea_ - Jean Rhys
5/50. _Nightwatch_ - Terry Pratchett
6/50. _Predictably Irrational_ - Dan Ariely. Great introduction to behavioural economics and the new frontiers of decision-making sciences.
7/50. _The Psychopath Test_ - Jon Ronson. Quite funny and a very easy read.
8/50. _Swords and Deviltry_ - Fritz Leiber. Classic swords and sorcery, much more adult than I had expected.
9/50._ Methods of Discovery: Heuristics for the Social Sciences_ - Andrew Abbott. Probably the best book on social science methods I've ever read. Not very technical
10/50. _Unseen Academicals - _Terry Pratchett. Re-read.


----------



## Me76 (Apr 5, 2013)

1/50 Rachels Holiday, Marian Keyes
2/50 Fingersmith, Sarah Waters 
3/50 Life, Death and Vanilla Slices, Jenny Eclair
4/50 Pushed Too Far, Ann Voss Peterson
5/50 Born Weird, Andrew Kaufman
6/50 The People of the Abyss, Jack London
7/50 Gray Justice, Alan McDermott
8/50 Gone Tomorrow, Lee Child
9/50 the Hundred year old Man Who Climbed Out of the Window and Disappeared, Jonas Jonasson
10/50 First Murder, Fred Limberg
11/50 Capital, John Lanchester

12/40 An Order of Coffee and Tears, Brian Spangler - girly story about life in a diner with some battered women, murder and dead babies for good measure. Not bad fluff.


----------



## petee (Apr 6, 2013)

petee said:


> 9/30 marx's economics for anarchists (price)


10/30 seventy days in russia: what i saw (pestana)


----------



## BoatieBird (Apr 6, 2013)

1/50 - Grits, Niall Griffiths
2/50 - Suicide Hill, James Ellroy
3/50 - Children of Men, P D James
4/50 - Worlds of English, Module guide
5/50 - Whit, Iain Banks
6/50 - Paula Spencer, Roddy Doyle
7/50 - Harm Done, Ruth Rendell
8/50 - The News Where You Are, Catherine O'Flynn
9/50 - Birdman, Mo Hayder
10/50 - Money, Martin Amis
11/50 - The 5:2 Diet Book, Kate Harrison
12/50 - The Treatment, Mo Hayder
13/50 -The Bell Jar, Sylvia Plath

*14/50 - The Little Friend, Donna Tartt*

Wow, what an amazing book. Absolutely loved it.
Couldn't put it down and I'm behind on the reading for my course now, but it was worth it.


----------



## belboid (Apr 6, 2013)

BoatieBird said:
			
		

> *14/50 - The Little Friend, Donna Tartt*
> 
> Wow, what an amazing book. Absolutely loved it.
> Couldn't put it down and I'm behind on the reading for my course now, but it was worth it.


And her third book is actually finally coming out later this year, only five years late.


----------



## BoatieBird (Apr 6, 2013)

belboid said:


> And her third book is actually finally coming out later this year, only five years late.


 
She seems to write a book per decade!


----------



## pennimania (Apr 7, 2013)

pennimania said:


> 20/100 The Honour of Dr Shelton. Elizabeth Seifert
> 21/100  Caterpillage; Reflections on Dutch 17th Century Painting - Harry Berger


Had to reread Caterpilage.

Brilliant if you like that sort of thing 

22/100 Love and Work. Gwyneth Cravens


----------



## braindancer (Apr 7, 2013)

1/30 Mockingbird - Walter Tevis
2/30 More Than Human - Theodore Sturgeon
3/30 Bottle Factory Outing - Beryl Bainbridge
4/30 Return of the Soldier - Rebecca West
5/30 Mister Johnson - Joyce Carey
6/30 The Death of Bunny Munro - Nick Cave
7/30 The Room of Lost Things - Stella Duffy
8/30 The Hustler - Walter Tevis
9/30 On Chesil Beach - Ian McEwan
10/30 The Handmaids Tale - Margaret Atwood
11/30 Roadside Picnic - Arkady and Boris Strugatsky
12/30 The Bell Jar - Sylvia Plath
13/30 The Honorary Consul - Graham Greene​Couple of dodgy ones to add to the list - I was on holiday without a book and these two were in the apartment​14/30 Slam - Nick Hornby​15/30 Fatal Remedies - Donna Leon​


----------



## imposs1904 (Apr 7, 2013)

1/100 Barca: The Making of the Greatest Team in the World by Graham Hunter
2/100 Ramones by Nicholas Rombes
3/100 The Train by Georges Simenon
4/100 Wild Boy: My Life in Duran Duran by Andy Taylor
5/100 Physical Resistance: A Hundred Years of Anti-Fascism by Dave Hann
6/100 Walking With Ghosts by John Baker
7/100 Cupid's Dart by David Nobbs
8/100 The Pale Criminal by Phillip Kerr
9/100 The Roar of the Butterflies by Reginald Hill
10/100 Pack Men by Alan Bissett
11/100 Gods and Beasts by Denise Mina
12/100 The Graduate by Charles Webb
13/100 Backhand by Liza Cody
14/100 Kill Your Friends by John Niven
15/100 Hazell and the Menacing Jester by P.B. Yuill
16/100 Bucket Nut by Liza Cody
17/100 Monkey Wrench by Liza Cody
18/100 True Grit by Charles Portis
19/100 Murder in the Central Committee by Manuel Vazquez Montalban (reread)
20/100 A Very Profitable War by Didier Daeninckx (reread)

*21/100 Musclebound by Liza Cody*


----------



## imposs1904 (Apr 9, 2013)

1/100 Barca: The Making of the Greatest Team in the World by Graham Hunter
2/100 Ramones by Nicholas Rombes
3/100 The Train by Georges Simenon
4/100 Wild Boy: My Life in Duran Duran by Andy Taylor
5/100 Physical Resistance: A Hundred Years of Anti-Fascism by Dave Hann
6/100 Walking With Ghosts by John Baker
7/100 Cupid's Dart by David Nobbs
8/100 The Pale Criminal by Phillip Kerr
9/100 The Roar of the Butterflies by Reginald Hill
10/100 Pack Men by Alan Bissett
11/100 Gods and Beasts by Denise Mina
12/100 The Graduate by Charles Webb
13/100 Backhand by Liza Cody
14/100 Kill Your Friends by John Niven
15/100 Hazell and the Menacing Jester by P.B. Yuill
16/100 Bucket Nut by Liza Cody
17/100 Monkey Wrench by Liza Cody
18/100 True Grit by Charles Portis
19/100 Murder in the Central Committee by Manuel Vazquez Montalban (reread)
20/100 A Very Profitable War by Didier Daeninckx (reread)
21/100 Musclebound by Liza Cody

*22/100 Bitter Blue by Cath Staincliffe*


----------



## el-ahrairah (Apr 11, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> 24. Vigil - The Aenead. Translated into prose. still surprisingly hard work. bit of a blowhard. unsure as to whether i will go the distance on this one.


 
i didn't. 

24.  Umberto Eco - The Name Of The Rose - fantastic stuff, easily one of the best books i've ever read.

25.  Iain M Banks - the State Of The Art

have just started:

26. Edith Wharton - The House Of Mirth - too early to say if i'll bother reading the whole thing.


----------



## Stigmata (Apr 11, 2013)

1/12 The Mammoth Book of Best New SF vol 25 - ed. Gardner Dozois
2/12 Shakespeare's Local - Pete Brown
3/12 Woman on the Edge of Time - Marge Piercy
4/12 I Can Make You Hate - Charlie Brooker
5/12 Beowulf - trans. David Wright


----------



## marty21 (Apr 12, 2013)

marty21 said:


> 1/50- City of Gold - Len Deighton
> 2/50- Outside- Shalini Bolan
> 3/50- Deep Black - Stephen Coonts and Jim Defelice
> 4/50- Before They Are Hanged - Joe Abercombie
> ...


 
19/50 Prisoner to the Streets - Robyn Travis

basically about the post code wars, within Hackney, and between Hackney and Tottenham.Enjoyed it, still can't make sense of them though.


----------



## Me76 (Apr 12, 2013)

I finished Catcher in the Rye the other day (will update my official list later).  

I'm not sure what all the fuss is about really, although there were times I enjoyed it. Mostly I was just thinking what a whiney brat he was. 

Anyway, one of my two classics a year rule* done.  I am thinking I might take another run at To Kill a Mocking bird later in the year. I've never got past 50 pages before. 

*this is a new rule I have set myself this year.


----------



## imposs1904 (Apr 12, 2013)

1/100 Barca: The Making of the Greatest Team in the World by Graham Hunter
2/100 Ramones by Nicholas Rombes
3/100 The Train by Georges Simenon
4/100 Wild Boy: My Life in Duran Duran by Andy Taylor
5/100 Physical Resistance: A Hundred Years of Anti-Fascism by Dave Hann
6/100 Walking With Ghosts by John Baker
7/100 Cupid's Dart by David Nobbs
8/100 The Pale Criminal by Phillip Kerr
9/100 The Roar of the Butterflies by Reginald Hill
10/100 Pack Men by Alan Bissett
11/100 Gods and Beasts by Denise Mina
12/100 The Graduate by Charles Webb
13/100 Backhand by Liza Cody
14/100 Kill Your Friends by John Niven
15/100 Hazell and the Menacing Jester by P.B. Yuill
16/100 Bucket Nut by Liza Cody
17/100 Monkey Wrench by Liza Cody
18/100 True Grit by Charles Portis
19/100 Murder in the Central Committee by Manuel Vazquez Montalban (reread)
20/100 A Very Profitable War by Didier Daeninckx (reread)
21/100 Musclebound by Liza Cody
22/100 Bitter Blue by Cath Staincliffe

*23/100 All the Sad Young Literary Men by Keith Gessen*


----------



## Red Storm (Apr 14, 2013)

1/20 - _A Clash of Kings_ by George R. R. Martin
2/20 - _A Storm of Swords_ by George R. R. Martin
3/20 - _Physical Resistance_ by Dave Hann
4/20 - _Frankenstein_ by Mary Shelly
5/20 - _The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest_ by Stieg Larsson
6/20 - _Brave New World_ by Aldous Huxley -- pretty good (4/5 stars) little bit difficult to follow and I wasn't overly impressed by the ending

7/20 - _Fahrenheit 451_ by Ray Bradbury -- great book (5/5 stars), better than _Brave New World_ but not as good as _1984_. Left the dystopian future more to the imagination whereas _Brave New World_ gets pretty detailed.


----------



## ringo (Apr 15, 2013)

Me76 said:


> I finished Catcher in the Rye the other day (will update my official list later).
> 
> I'm not sure what all the fuss is about really, although there were times I enjoyed it. Mostly I was just thinking what a whiney brat he was.
> 
> ...


 
Much as I love American literature I agree CITR is a little over rated, having little sympathy for the main character might have something to do with it.

I haven't read To Kill a Mocking Bird since school, but while making reading suggestions to my 9 year old she came up with this, so I've just put it on her Kindle Fire for her. I reckon I'll read it again so that I can talk to her about it so I've loaded it to mine too. Might be very good for a discussion about racial tolerance etc, but not sure I fancy telling her about rape.

I can't read enough classics at the mo, it's still opening my eyes to new styles and genres I otherwise wouldn't have picked up. Classics are classics for a reason.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Apr 15, 2013)

Me76 said:


> I finished Catcher in the Rye the other day (will update my official list later).
> 
> I'm not sure what all the fuss is about really, although there were times I enjoyed it. Mostly I was just thinking what a whiney brat he was.


 
i think you need to read it when you're a teenager.  i read it in my twenties and felt the same as you.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Apr 15, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> 26. Edith Wharton - The House Of Mirth - too early to say if i'll bother reading the whole thing.


 
i'm sure it's very good but it just bored me.  didn't even last 60 pages.

so...

26. Ursula le Guin - Rohannon's World.  Great stuff, going to read some more of hers I think.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 15, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> i think you need to read it when you're a teenager. i read it in my twenties and felt the same as you.


 I read it when i was about 20, loved it - I think I'd find him annoying now


----------



## imposs1904 (Apr 16, 2013)

1/100 Barca: The Making of the Greatest Team in the World by Graham Hunter
2/100 Ramones by Nicholas Rombes
3/100 The Train by Georges Simenon
4/100 Wild Boy: My Life in Duran Duran by Andy Taylor
5/100 Physical Resistance: A Hundred Years of Anti-Fascism by Dave Hann
6/100 Walking With Ghosts by John Baker
7/100 Cupid's Dart by David Nobbs
8/100 The Pale Criminal by Phillip Kerr
9/100 The Roar of the Butterflies by Reginald Hill
10/100 Pack Men by Alan Bissett
11/100 Gods and Beasts by Denise Mina
12/100 The Graduate by Charles Webb
13/100 Backhand by Liza Cody
14/100 Kill Your Friends by John Niven
15/100 Hazell and the Menacing Jester by P.B. Yuill
16/100 Bucket Nut by Liza Cody
17/100 Monkey Wrench by Liza Cody
18/100 True Grit by Charles Portis
19/100 Murder in the Central Committee by Manuel Vazquez Montalban (reread)
20/100 A Very Profitable War by Didier Daeninckx (reread)
21/100 Musclebound by Liza Cody
22/100 Bitter Blue by Cath Staincliffe
23/100 All the Sad Young Literary Men by Keith Gessen 

*24/100 Sideswipe By Charles Willeford*


----------



## BoatieBird (Apr 16, 2013)

1/50 - Grits, Niall Griffiths
2/50 - Suicide Hill, James Ellroy
3/50 - Children of Men, P D James
4/50 - Worlds of English, Module guide
5/50 - Whit, Iain Banks
6/50 - Paula Spencer, Roddy Doyle
7/50 - Harm Done, Ruth Rendell
8/50 - The News Where You Are, Catherine O'Flynn
9/50 - Birdman, Mo Hayder
10/50 - Money, Martin Amis
11/50 - The 5:2 Diet Book, Kate Harrison
12/50 - The Treatment, Mo Hayder
13/50 -The Bell Jar, Sylvia Plath
14/50 - The Little Friend, Donna Tartt

*15/50 - What Was lost, Catherine O'Flynn*
*16/50 - Stonemouth, Iain Banks*


----------



## ringo (Apr 19, 2013)

1/30 The Room Of Lost Things - Stella Duffy
2/30 At Hell's Gate: A Soldiers Journey From War To Peace - Claude Anshin Thomas
3/30 The Bell Jar - Sylvia Plath
4/30 Altered Carbon - Richard K Morgan
5/30 The Chinese Potter: A Practical History Of Chinese Ceramics - Margaret Medley
6/30 Wolf Hall - Hilary Mantel
7/30 Pride And Prejudice - Jane Austen
8/30 The City & The City - China Mieville
9/30 The Optimist's Daughter - Eudora Welty
10/30 The Stranger - Albert Camus......Interesting ideas but ultimately quite depressing and negative. Need something lighter after that.


----------



## Red Storm (Apr 19, 2013)

1/20 - _A Clash of Kings_ by George R. R. Martin
2/20 - _A Storm of Swords_ by George R. R. Martin
3/20 - _Physical Resistance_ by Dave Hann
4/20 - _Frankenstein_ by Mary Shelly
5/20 - _The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest_ by Stieg Larsson
6/20 - _Brave New World_ by Aldous Huxley
7/20 - _Fahrenheit 451_ by Ray Bradbury

8/20 - _What Uncle Sam Really Wants _by Noam Chomsky. Pretty good in regards to the US' actions in Latin America nothing to write home about. 3.5/5


----------



## october_lost (Apr 19, 2013)

october_lost said:


> 7/30 China Mieville, The Scar



8/30 Colin Ward, Anarchy in Action


----------



## marty21 (Apr 19, 2013)

1/50- City of Gold - Len Deighton
2/50- Outside- Shalini Bolan
3/50- Deep Black - Stephen Coonts and Jim Defelice
4/50- Before They Are Hanged - Joe Abercombie
5/50 - Last Arguments of Kings - Joe Abercrombie
6/50 - The Horse At The Gates - DC Alden
7/50 - Shakespeare's Local - Pete Brown
8/50 - Ash - James Herbert
9/50 - Capital - John Lanchester
10/50 - Covert Reich - A K Alexander
11/50 - The American West - Dee Brown
12/50 - Dark Winter - David Mark
13/50 - Bury My Heart at Wounded Knee - Dee Brown
14/50 - Light of the Western Stars- Zane Grey
15/50 -Riders of the Purple Sage - Zane Grey
16/50 - Mission to Paris - Alan Furst
17/50 -The Eyre Affair - Jasper Fforde
18/50 - Acquired for Development By...A Hackney Anthology - Edited by Gary Budden and Kit Caless
19/50 -Prisoner to the Streets - Robyn Travis
*20/50 - The Fear Index - Robert Harris*​


----------



## el-ahrairah (Apr 19, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> i'm sure it's very good but it just bored me. didn't even last 60 pages.
> 
> so...
> 
> 26. Ursula le Guin - Rohannon's World. Great stuff, going to read some more of hers I think.


 
27. Ursula le Guin - Planet Of Exiles.  Also awesome.


----------



## Me76 (Apr 20, 2013)

1/50 Rachels Holiday, Marian Keyes
2/50 Fingersmith, Sarah Waters 
3/50 Life, Death and Vanilla Slices, Jenny Eclair
4/50 Pushed Too Far, Ann Voss Peterson
5/50 Born Weird, Andrew Kaufman
6/50 The People of the Abyss, Jack London
7/50 Gray Justice, Alan McDermott
8/50 Gone Tomorrow, Lee Child
9/50 the Hundred year old Man Who Climbed Out of the Window and Disappeared, Jonas Jonasson
10/50 First Murder, Fred Limberg
11/50 Capital, John Lanchester
12/40 An Order of Coffee and Tears, Brian Spangler
13/40 Catcher in the Rye, JD Salinger

14/40 Alone: The Girl in the Box, Robert J Crane - freebie thriller. Not bad really. Part of a series with the other books at 2.99 each. Not rushing to buy those though.


----------



## Kidda (Apr 20, 2013)

1/15- North by Northwestern (Deadliest Waters) by Sig Hansen​2/15- Narrowboat Dreams by Steve Haywood​      3/15- Baptism of Fire by Frank Collins
      4/15- Ascension by Cameron Dante


----------



## petee (Apr 21, 2013)

petee said:


> 10/30 seventy days in russia: what i saw (pestana)


11/30 beowulf
12/30 facing the ocean (cunliffe)


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 24, 2013)

1."Standing in Another Man's Grave" - Ian Rankin
2. "Child 44" - Tom Rob Smith
3. "The Leopard" - Jo Nesbo.
4. "Blood Money" - Chris Collett
5. "The Siege" - Simon Kernick
6. The Hypnotist - Lars Kepler
7. "When We Are Married"
6. "Jar City"
*7. "The Yiddish Policeman's Union" - Michael Chabon*. Took me a while to get into it but really enjoyed it and loved his witing style


----------



## BoatieBird (Apr 24, 2013)

1/50 - Grits, Niall Griffiths
2/50 - Suicide Hill, James Ellroy
3/50 - Children of Men, P D James
4/50 - Worlds of English, Module guide
5/50 - Whit, Iain Banks
6/50 - Paula Spencer, Roddy Doyle
7/50 - Harm Done, Ruth Rendell
8/50 - The News Where You Are, Catherine O'Flynn
9/50 - Birdman, Mo Hayder
10/50 - Money, Martin Amis
11/50 - The 5:2 Diet Book, Kate Harrison
12/50 - The Treatment, Mo Hayder
13/50 -The Bell Jar, Sylvia Plath
14/50 - The Little Friend, Donna Tartt
15/50 - What Was lost, Catherine O'Flynn
16/50 - Stonemouth, Iain Banks

*17/50 - The One You Love, Paul Pilkington*

Meh. This was a free (or very cheap i.e. 20p) Kindle download.  It was OK, but I won't be rushing to read more of his work.  I wanted something that was an easy read and not too distracting because I had an essay to write - it was definitely both of those things​


----------



## Firky (Apr 24, 2013)

I really need to update my list, I must have a dozen or more to add. Currently reading Dominion that QueenOfGoths sent me. Only three chapters into it.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 24, 2013)

Firky said:


> I really need to update my list, I must have a dozen or more to add. Currently reading Dominion that QueenOfGoths sent me. Only three chapters into it.


quite enjoyed that


----------



## Red Storm (Apr 25, 2013)

1/20 - _A Clash of Kings_ by George R. R. Martin
2/20 - _A Storm of Swords_ by George R. R. Martin
3/20 - _Physical Resistance_ by Dave Hann
4/20 - _Frankenstein_ by Mary Shelly
5/20 - _The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest_ by Stieg Larsson
6/20 - _Brave New World_ by Aldous Huxley
7/20 - _Fahrenheit 451_ by Ray Bradbury
8/20 - _What Uncle Sam Really Wants_ by Noam Chomsky

9/20 - _Anno Dracula_ by Kim Newman -- Truly superb historical/alternative-history/vampire novel. Mixing contemporary fictional as well as real people with fictional and historical events. Really enjoyed it. (5/5)


----------



## TruXta (Apr 25, 2013)

TruXta said:


> 1/50. _Grass_ - Sheri Tepper
> 2/50. _The Broken Sword_ - Poul Anderson
> 3/50. _Emphyrio_ - Jack Vance
> 4/50. _Wide Sargasso Sea_ - Jean Rhys
> ...


11/50. _Men at Arms_ - Pratchett. Another re-read.

Bit slow on the reading front these days.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Apr 25, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> 27. Ursula le Guin - Planet Of Exiles. Also awesome.


 
since then i've read a load of cheap fantasy stuff, really lightweight reads but they still count.

28, 29, 30. David Ferring - The Konrad Trilogy
31. Brian CraIg - Plague Daemon

will return to sensible grown-up books after this as have one more UlG to read


----------



## BoatieBird (May 1, 2013)

1/50 - Grits, Niall Griffiths
2/50 - Suicide Hill, James Ellroy
3/50 - Children of Men, P D James
4/50 - Worlds of English, Module guide
5/50 - Whit, Iain Banks
6/50 - Paula Spencer, Roddy Doyle
7/50 - Harm Done, Ruth Rendell
8/50 - The News Where You Are, Catherine O'Flynn
9/50 - Birdman, Mo Hayder
10/50 - Money, Martin Amis
11/50 - The 5:2 Diet Book, Kate Harrison
12/50 - The Treatment, Mo Hayder
13/50 -The Bell Jar, Sylvia Plath
14/50 - The Little Friend, Donna Tartt
15/50 - What Was lost, Catherine O'Flynn
16/50 - Stonemouth, Iain Banks
17/50 - The One You Love, Paul Pilkington

*18/50 - English in the World - OU Study Guide*
*19/50 - English in the World: History, Diversity, Change, Edited by Philip Seargeant and Joan Swann*


----------



## ringo (May 1, 2013)

1/30 The Room Of Lost Things - Stella Duffy
2/30 At Hell's Gate: A Soldiers Journey From War To Peace - Claude Anshin Thomas
3/30 The Bell Jar - Sylvia Plath
4/30 Altered Carbon - Richard K Morgan
5/30 The Chinese Potter: A Practical History Of Chinese Ceramics - Margaret Medley
6/30 Wolf Hall - Hilary Mantel
7/30 Pride And Prejudice - Jane Austen
8/30 The City & The City - China Mieville
9/30 The Optimist's Daughter - Eudora Welty
10/30 The Stranger - Albert Camus
11/30 Clarks In Jamaica - Al Fingers


----------



## imposs1904 (May 2, 2013)

1/100 Barca: The Making of the Greatest Team in the World by Graham Hunter
2/100 Ramones by Nicholas Rombes
3/100 The Train by Georges Simenon
4/100 Wild Boy: My Life in Duran Duran by Andy Taylor
5/100 Physical Resistance: A Hundred Years of Anti-Fascism by Dave Hann
6/100 Walking With Ghosts by John Baker
7/100 Cupid's Dart by David Nobbs
8/100 The Pale Criminal by Phillip Kerr
9/100 The Roar of the Butterflies by Reginald Hill
10/100 Pack Men by Alan Bissett
11/100 Gods and Beasts by Denise Mina
12/100 The Graduate by Charles Webb
13/100 Backhand by Liza Cody
14/100 Kill Your Friends by John Niven
15/100 Hazell and the Menacing Jester by P.B. Yuill
16/100 Bucket Nut by Liza Cody
17/100 Monkey Wrench by Liza Cody
18/100 True Grit by Charles Portis
19/100 Murder in the Central Committee by Manuel Vazquez Montalban (reread)
20/100 A Very Profitable War by Didier Daeninckx (reread)
21/100 Musclebound by Liza Cody
22/100 Bitter Blue by Cath Staincliffe
23/100 All the Sad Young Literary Men by Keith Gessen
24/100 Sideswipe by Charles Willeford

*25/100 Tattoo by **Manuel Vázquez Montalbán*


----------



## imposs1904 (May 3, 2013)

1/100 Barca: The Making of the Greatest Team in the World by Graham Hunter
2/100 Ramones by Nicholas Rombes
3/100 The Train by Georges Simenon
4/100 Wild Boy: My Life in Duran Duran by Andy Taylor
5/100 Physical Resistance: A Hundred Years of Anti-Fascism by Dave Hann
6/100 Walking With Ghosts by John Baker
7/100 Cupid's Dart by David Nobbs
8/100 The Pale Criminal by Phillip Kerr
9/100 The Roar of the Butterflies by Reginald Hill
10/100 Pack Men by Alan Bissett
11/100 Gods and Beasts by Denise Mina
12/100 The Graduate by Charles Webb
13/100 Backhand by Liza Cody
14/100 Kill Your Friends by John Niven
15/100 Hazell and the Menacing Jester by P.B. Yuill
16/100 Bucket Nut by Liza Cody
17/100 Monkey Wrench by Liza Cody
18/100 True Grit by Charles Portis
19/100 Murder in the Central Committee by Manuel Vazquez Montalban (reread)
20/100 A Very Profitable War by Didier Daeninckx (reread)
21/100 Musclebound by Liza Cody
22/100 Bitter Blue by Cath Staincliffe
23/100 All the Sad Young Literary Men by Keith Gessen
24/100 Sideswipe by Charles Willeford
25/100 Tattoo by Manuel Vázquez Montalbán

*26/100 Smith by Leon Garfield*


----------



## imposs1904 (May 5, 2013)

1/100 Barca: The Making of the Greatest Team in the World by Graham Hunter
2/100 Ramones by Nicholas Rombes
3/100 The Train by Georges Simenon
4/100 Wild Boy: My Life in Duran Duran by Andy Taylor
5/100 Physical Resistance: A Hundred Years of Anti-Fascism by Dave Hann
6/100 Walking With Ghosts by John Baker
7/100 Cupid's Dart by David Nobbs
8/100 The Pale Criminal by Phillip Kerr
9/100 The Roar of the Butterflies by Reginald Hill
10/100 Pack Men by Alan Bissett
11/100 Gods and Beasts by Denise Mina
12/100 The Graduate by Charles Webb
13/100 Backhand by Liza Cody
14/100 Kill Your Friends by John Niven
15/100 Hazell and the Menacing Jester by P.B. Yuill
16/100 Bucket Nut by Liza Cody
17/100 Monkey Wrench by Liza Cody
18/100 True Grit by Charles Portis
19/100 Murder in the Central Committee by Manuel Vazquez Montalban (reread)
20/100 A Very Profitable War by Didier Daeninckx (reread)
21/100 Musclebound by Liza Cody
22/100 Bitter Blue by Cath Staincliffe
23/100 All the Sad Young Literary Men by Keith Gessen
24/100 Sideswipe by Charles Willeford
25/100 Tattoo by Manuel Vázquez Montalbán
26/100 Smith by Leon Garfield

*27/100 **Bedsit Disco Queen: How I grew up and tried to be a pop star by Tracey Thorn*


----------



## Chick Webb (May 6, 2013)

All the Lovecraft is the answer.  Luckily I've just started a book club with some mates so I will necessarily read something else as well.

I'm not sure how many books I generally read in a year.  These days I read on one half of my commute - the way home because the way to work is usually too crowded and I don't get a seat.  Usually that's the only reading I do, unless I have a bed book as well. If I'm reading something really exciting, I'll read it even in the crush of people on the way to work, and in every spare second. 

I'm looking forward to the new Ben Aaronovich one this year (the last one was not great, I'm hoping he gets back on track with the next one), and possibly (though not likely) the new Richard Morgan.


----------



## el-ahrairah (May 6, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> since then i've read a load of cheap fantasy stuff, really lightweight reads but they still count.
> 
> 28, 29, 30. David Ferring - The Konrad Trilogy
> 31. Brian CraIg - Plague Daemon
> ...


 
32. Ursula le Guin - City Of Illusion.
33. Brian Craig - Storm Warriors.

started to read a pop-science book called The Red Queen which starts out with some intelligent discussion of evolution and devolves into why women just love the cock and are biologically pogrammed to sleep with the writer so i chucked it away due to being a) dull b) stupid, and c) faactually inaccurate.

not sure what is next, my to-read pile is having one of those moments where nothing looks fun!


----------



## magneze (May 7, 2013)

1. Noam Chomsky - Occupy
2. Ian Bone - Bash The Rich
3. Iain Sinclair - London Orbital
*4. Richard Morgan - Black Man*

21 books this year? I really need to pick some shorter ones - this one took ages. It's a sci-fi book about genetically engineered humans. I lost the plot a bit in the middle which made it harder to read.


----------



## xenon (May 7, 2013)

01/30 Pimp - Iceberg Slim
02/30 I Can Make you Hate - Charlie Brooker
03/30 Back Story - David Mitchell
04/30 Century Rain - Alastair Reynolds
05/30 Debt the First 5000 Years - David Graeber
 06/30 Ilium - Dan Simmons
07/30 Rapture of the Nerds - Cory Doctorow and Charlie Stross
08/30 The Big Sleep - Raymond Chandler
09/30 Fairwell My Lovely - Raymond Chandler
10/30 Trick Baby - Iceberg Slim
11/30 Gardens of the Moon - Steven Erickson
12/30 Red Seas, Red Skies - Scott Lynch
13/30 Ack-Ack Macaque - Gareth L Powell


----------



## imposs1904 (May 7, 2013)

1/100 Barca: The Making of the Greatest Team in the World by Graham Hunter
2/100 Ramones by Nicholas Rombes
3/100 The Train by Georges Simenon
4/100 Wild Boy: My Life in Duran Duran by Andy Taylor
5/100 Physical Resistance: A Hundred Years of Anti-Fascism by Dave Hann
6/100 Walking With Ghosts by John Baker
7/100 Cupid's Dart by David Nobbs
8/100 The Pale Criminal by Phillip Kerr
9/100 The Roar of the Butterflies by Reginald Hill
10/100 Pack Men by Alan Bissett
11/100 Gods and Beasts by Denise Mina
12/100 The Graduate by Charles Webb
13/100 Backhand by Liza Cody
14/100 Kill Your Friends by John Niven
15/100 Hazell and the Menacing Jester by P.B. Yuill
16/100 Bucket Nut by Liza Cody
17/100 Monkey Wrench by Liza Cody
18/100 True Grit by Charles Portis
19/100 Murder in the Central Committee by Manuel Vazquez Montalban (reread)
20/100 A Very Profitable War by Didier Daeninckx (reread)
21/100 Musclebound by Liza Cody
22/100 Bitter Blue by Cath Staincliffe
23/100 All the Sad Young Literary Men by Keith Gessen
24/100 Sideswipe by Charles Willeford
25/100 Tattoo by Manuel Vázquez Montalbán
26/100 Smith by Leon Garfield
27/100 Bedsit Disco Queen: How I grew up and tried to be a pop star by Tracey Thorn

*28/100 **Spotland: The Sun Also Rises (And Other Football Stories) by Mark Hodkinson*


----------



## braindancer (May 10, 2013)

1/30 Mockingbird - Walter Tevis
2/30 More Than Human - Theodore Sturgeon
3/30 Bottle Factory Outing - Beryl Bainbridge
4/30 Return of the Soldier - Rebecca West
5/30 Mister Johnson - Joyce Carey
6/30 The Death of Bunny Munro - Nick Cave
7/30 The Room of Lost Things - Stella Duffy
8/30 The Hustler - Walter Tevis
9/30 On Chesil Beach - Ian McEwan
10/30 The Handmaids Tale - Margaret Atwood
11/30 Roadside Picnic - Arkady and Boris Strugatsky
12/30 The Bell Jar - Sylvia Plath
13/30 The Honorary Consul - Graham Greene​14/30 Slam - Nick Hornby​15/30 Fatal Remedies - Donna Leon​*16/30 Wolf Hall - Hilary Mantel*​​Mixed feelings here - it took me aaaaages to finish - there were times when I could get really into it and began to enjoy it but at other times I found it extremely hard going.​


----------



## BoatieBird (May 10, 2013)

1/50 - Grits, Niall Griffiths
2/50 - Suicide Hill, James Ellroy
3/50 - Children of Men, P D James
4/50 - Worlds of English, Module guide
5/50 - Whit, Iain Banks
6/50 - Paula Spencer, Roddy Doyle
7/50 - Harm Done, Ruth Rendell
8/50 - The News Where You Are, Catherine O'Flynn
9/50 - Birdman, Mo Hayder
10/50 - Money, Martin Amis
11/50 - The 5:2 Diet Book, Kate Harrison
12/50 - The Treatment, Mo Hayder
13/50 -The Bell Jar, Sylvia Plath
14/50 - The Little Friend, Donna Tartt
15/50 - What Was lost, Catherine O'Flynn
16/50 - Stonemouth, Iain Banks
17/50 - The One You Love, Paul Pilkington
18/50 - English in the World - OU Study Guide
19/50 - English in the World: History, Diversity, Change, Edited by Philip Seargeant and Joan Swann

*20/50 - The Woman in White, Wilkie Collins*


----------



## imposs1904 (May 10, 2013)

1/100 Barca: The Making of the Greatest Team in the World by Graham Hunter
2/100 Ramones by Nicholas Rombes
3/100 The Train by Georges Simenon
4/100 Wild Boy: My Life in Duran Duran by Andy Taylor
5/100 Physical Resistance: A Hundred Years of Anti-Fascism by Dave Hann
6/100 Walking With Ghosts by John Baker
7/100 Cupid's Dart by David Nobbs
8/100 The Pale Criminal by Phillip Kerr
9/100 The Roar of the Butterflies by Reginald Hill
10/100 Pack Men by Alan Bissett
11/100 Gods and Beasts by Denise Mina
12/100 The Graduate by Charles Webb
13/100 Backhand by Liza Cody
14/100 Kill Your Friends by John Niven
15/100 Hazell and the Menacing Jester by P.B. Yuill
16/100 Bucket Nut by Liza Cody
17/100 Monkey Wrench by Liza Cody
18/100 True Grit by Charles Portis
19/100 Murder in the Central Committee by Manuel Vazquez Montalban (reread)
20/100 A Very Profitable War by Didier Daeninckx (reread)
21/100 Musclebound by Liza Cody
22/100 Bitter Blue by Cath Staincliffe
23/100 All the Sad Young Literary Men by Keith Gessen
24/100 Sideswipe by Charles Willeford
25/100 Tattoo by Manuel Vázquez Montalbán
26/100 Smith by Leon Garfield
27/100 Bedsit Disco Queen: How I grew up and tried to be a pop star by Tracey Thorn
28/100 Spotland: The Sun Also Rises (And Other Football Stories) by Mark Hodkinson

*29/100 Black Jack by Leon Garfield*


----------



## colbhoy (May 11, 2013)

1/20 -The Devil's Star by Jo Nesbo
2/20 - At Swim, Two Boys by Jamie O'Neill
3/20 - Lullaby Town by Robert Crais
*4/20 - Gordon Smith, Prince of Wingers by Tony Smith*


----------



## Me76 (May 12, 2013)

1/50 Rachels Holiday, Marian Keyes
2/50 Fingersmith, Sarah Waters 
3/50 Life, Death and Vanilla Slices, Jenny Eclair
4/50 Pushed Too Far, Ann Voss Peterson
5/50 Born Weird, Andrew Kaufman
6/50 The People of the Abyss, Jack London
7/50 Gray Justice, Alan McDermott
8/50 Gone Tomorrow, Lee Child
9/50 the Hundred year old Man Who Climbed Out of the Window and Disappeared, Jonas Jonasson
10/50 First Murder, Fred Limberg
11/50 Capital, John Lanchester
12/40 An Order of Coffee and Tears, Brian Spangler
13/40 Catcher in the Rye, JD Salinger
14/40 Alone: The Girl in the Box, Robert J Crane

15/40 Uglies, Scott Westerfeld - good young adult book set in a dystopian future.  Start of a series so will probably keep an eye out for the others.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 12, 2013)

1. "Standing in Another Man's Grave" - Ian Rankin
2. "Child 44" - Tom Rob Smith
3. "The Leopard" - Jo Nesbo.
4. "Blood Money" - Chris Collett
5. "The Siege" - Simon Kernick
6. "The Hypnotist "- Lars Kepler
7. "When We Are Married"
8."Jar City"
9."The Yiddish Policeman's Union" 

10. "Wolves Eat Dogs" Martin Cruz Smith -solid easy to read thriller


----------



## Candi (May 13, 2013)

I've gone for 21 - 50, but a lot of them will be childrens books


----------



## magneze (May 13, 2013)

1. Noam Chomsky - Occupy
2. Ian Bone - Bash The Rich
3. Iain Sinclair - London Orbital
4. Richard Morgan - Black Man
*5. John Lanchester - **Whoops!: Why everyone owes everyone and no one can pay*

A very good summary of the financial crisis of 2008. Couple of paragraphs in the penultimate chapter were out of date but otherwise it's pretty bang on. It's a good size and well written - took me less than a week.


----------



## BoatieBird (May 15, 2013)

1/50 - Grits, Niall Griffiths
2/50 - Suicide Hill, James Ellroy
3/50 - Children of Men, P D James
4/50 - Worlds of English, Module guide
5/50 - Whit, Iain Banks
6/50 - Paula Spencer, Roddy Doyle
7/50 - Harm Done, Ruth Rendell
8/50 - The News Where You Are, Catherine O'Flynn
9/50 - Birdman, Mo Hayder
10/50 - Money, Martin Amis
11/50 - The 5:2 Diet Book, Kate Harrison
12/50 - The Treatment, Mo Hayder
13/50 -The Bell Jar, Sylvia Plath
14/50 - The Little Friend, Donna Tartt
15/50 - What Was lost, Catherine O'Flynn
16/50 - Stonemouth, Iain Banks
17/50 - The One You Love, Paul Pilkington
18/50 - English in the World - OU Study Guide
19/50 - English in the World: History, Diversity, Change, Edited by Philip Seargeant and Joan Swann
20/50 - The Woman in White, Wilkie Collins

*21/50 - The Vanishing Point, Val McDermid*


----------



## el-ahrairah (May 15, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> 32. Ursula le Guin - City Of Illusion.
> 33. Brian Craig - Storm Warriors.
> 
> started to read a pop-science book called The Red Queen which starts out with some intelligent discussion of evolution and devolves into why women just love the cock and are biologically pogrammed to sleep with the writer so i chucked it away due to being a) dull b) stupid, and c) faactually inaccurate.
> ...


 
started reading Stanley Kim Robinson's Red Mars and got about half way through before accidentally leaving it somewhere 

so i've now started

34. Hilary Mantel - Wolf Hall, which is as good as everyone says it is


----------



## marty21 (May 16, 2013)

1/50- City of Gold - Len Deighton
2/50- Outside- Shalini Bolan
3/50- Deep Black - Stephen Coonts and Jim Defelice
4/50- Before They Are Hanged - Joe Abercombie
5/50 - Last Arguments of Kings - Joe Abercrombie
6/50 - The Horse At The Gates - DC Alden
7/50 - Shakespeare's Local - Pete Brown
8/50 - Ash - James Herbert
9/50 - Capital - John Lanchester
10/50 - Covert Reich - A K Alexander
11/50 - The American West - Dee Brown
12/50 - Dark Winter - David Mark
13/50 - Bury My Heart at Wounded Knee - Dee Brown
14/50 - Light of the Western Stars- Zane Grey
15/50 -Riders of the Purple Sage - Zane Grey
16/50 - Mission to Paris - Alan Furst
17/50 -The Eyre Affair - Jasper Fforde
18/50 - Acquired for Development By...A Hackney Anthology - Edited by Gary Budden and Kit Caless
19/50 -Prisoner to the Streets - Robyn Travis
20/50 - The Fear Index - Robert Harris
21/50 - Rebel - Bernard Cornwell

Start of another Cornwell epic series, about the American Civil War, first 4 books only get up to 1862! Really enjoyed it, on the 2nd book now


----------



## magneze (May 16, 2013)

1. Noam Chomsky - Occupy
2. Ian Bone - Bash The Rich
3. Iain Sinclair - London Orbital
4. Richard Morgan - Black Man
5. John Lanchester - Whoops!: Why everyone owes everyone and no one can pay 
*6. David Herman - Effective JavaScript*

Bit of techy background reading. If you're doing JavaScript then you need this book. Just as essential as the others in the series.


----------



## Me76 (May 16, 2013)

1/50 Rachels Holiday, Marian Keyes
2/50 Fingersmith, Sarah Waters 
3/50 Life, Death and Vanilla Slices, Jenny Eclair
4/50 Pushed Too Far, Ann Voss Peterson
5/50 Born Weird, Andrew Kaufman
6/50 The People of the Abyss, Jack London
7/50 Gray Justice, Alan McDermott
8/50 Gone Tomorrow, Lee Child
9/50 the Hundred year old Man Who Climbed Out of the Window and Disappeared, Jonas Jonasson
10/50 First Murder, Fred Limberg
11/50 Capital, John Lanchester
12/40 An Order of Coffee and Tears, Brian Spangler
13/40 Catcher in the Rye, JD Salinger
14/40 Alone: The Girl in the Box, Robert J Crane
15/40 Uglies, Scott Westerfeld

16/40 Enemy in Blue: The Chase, Derek Blass - quite a good freebie this. A chase followed by a court case.  With evil cops.


----------



## starfish (May 16, 2013)

1/2? The Prague Cemetery by Umberto Eco
2/2? Riddley Walker by Russell Hoban
3/2? A German Requiem by Philip Kerr
4/2? Double Deuce by Robert B Parker
5/2? The Cats Table by Michael Ondattje
6/2? Mischief by Ed McBain ( i actually started this last year but left it at my sisters, have now finished it)


----------



## imposs1904 (May 19, 2013)

1/100 Barca: The Making of the Greatest Team in the World by Graham Hunter
2/100 Ramones by Nicholas Rombes
3/100 The Train by Georges Simenon
4/100 Wild Boy: My Life in Duran Duran by Andy Taylor
5/100 Physical Resistance: A Hundred Years of Anti-Fascism by Dave Hann
6/100 Walking With Ghosts by John Baker
7/100 Cupid's Dart by David Nobbs
8/100 The Pale Criminal by Phillip Kerr
9/100 The Roar of the Butterflies by Reginald Hill
10/100 Pack Men by Alan Bissett
11/100 Gods and Beasts by Denise Mina
12/100 The Graduate by Charles Webb
13/100 Backhand by Liza Cody
14/100 Kill Your Friends by John Niven
15/100 Hazell and the Menacing Jester by P.B. Yuill
16/100 Bucket Nut by Liza Cody
17/100 Monkey Wrench by Liza Cody
18/100 True Grit by Charles Portis
19/100 Murder in the Central Committee by Manuel Vazquez Montalban (reread)
20/100 A Very Profitable War by Didier Daeninckx (reread)
21/100 Musclebound by Liza Cody
22/100 Bitter Blue by Cath Staincliffe
23/100 All the Sad Young Literary Men by Keith Gessen
24/100 Sideswipe by Charles Willeford
25/100 Tattoo by Manuel Vázquez Montalbán
26/100 Smith by Leon Garfield
27/100 Bedsit Disco Queen: How I grew up and tried to be a pop star by Tracey Thorn
28/100 Spotland: The Sun Also Rises (And Other Football Stories) by Mark Hodkinson
29/100 Black Jack by Leon Garfield

*30/100 **Gig: The Life and Times of a Rock-star Fantasist by Simon Armitage*


----------



## Red Storm (May 19, 2013)

1/20 - _A Clash of Kings_ by George R. R. Martin
2/20 - _A Storm of Swords_ by George R. R. Martin
3/20 - _Physical Resistance_ by Dave Hann
4/20 - _Frankenstein_ by Mary Shelly
5/20 - _The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest_ by Stieg Larsson
6/20 - _Brave New World_ by Aldous Huxley
7/20 - _Fahrenheit 451_ by Ray Bradbury
8/20 - _What Uncle Sam Really Wants_ by Noam Chomsky
9/20 - _Anno Dracula_ by Kim Newman 

10/20 - _Colour of Magic_ by Terry Pratchett (4/5) 

This months reading has been hit again by a spate on _Victoria II: Heart of Darkness_.


----------



## magneze (May 19, 2013)

1. Noam Chomsky - Occupy
2. Ian Bone - Bash The Rich
3. Iain Sinclair - London Orbital
4. Richard Morgan - Black Man
5. John Lanchester - Whoops!: Why everyone owes everyone and no one can pay
6. David Herman - Effective JavaScript
*7. Francois Lelord - Hector & The Search For Happiness*

A series of modern fables that explain happiness. It's written for all ages and occasionally the tone is a little too childish for me. Having said that, it's a nice, easy, yet thought provoking read. According to the back cover, Marie Claire magazine said it was "intelligently naive". To me, that's quite a nice description and sums up the book rather well.


----------



## marty21 (May 20, 2013)

1/50- City of Gold - Len Deighton
2/50- Outside- Shalini Bolan
3/50- Deep Black - Stephen Coonts and Jim Defelice
4/50- Before They Are Hanged - Joe Abercombie
5/50 - Last Arguments of Kings - Joe Abercrombie
6/50 - The Horse At The Gates - DC Alden
7/50 - Shakespeare's Local - Pete Brown
8/50 - Ash - James Herbert
9/50 - Capital - John Lanchester
10/50 - Covert Reich - A K Alexander
11/50 - The American West - Dee Brown
12/50 - Dark Winter - David Mark
13/50 - Bury My Heart at Wounded Knee - Dee Brown
14/50 - Light of the Western Stars- Zane Grey
15/50 -Riders of the Purple Sage - Zane Grey
16/50 - Mission to Paris - Alan Furst
17/50 -The Eyre Affair - Jasper Fforde
18/50 - Acquired for Development By...A Hackney Anthology - Edited by Gary Budden and Kit Caless
19/50 -Prisoner to the Streets - Robyn Travis
20/50 - The Fear Index - Robert Harris
21/50 - Rebel - Bernard Cornwell
22/50 - Copperhead- Bernard Cornwell

2nd book, really enjoying the series, looking forward to starting book 3


----------



## Belushi (May 21, 2013)

Sebastian Faulks 'Birdsong' (1/20)
Colin Thubron 'Shadow of the Silk Road' (2/20)
Philip Larkin 'High Windows' (3/20)
Sally Brampton 'Shoot the Damn Dog' (4/20)
Hans Fallada 'Alone in Berlin' (5/20)
Robert Bartlett 'The Making of Europe 950 - 1350' (6/20)
Albert Camus 'The Outsider' (7/20)
*Seamus Heaney 'New Selected Poems 1966-1987' (8/20)*


----------



## BoatieBird (May 22, 2013)

1/50 - Grits, Niall Griffiths
2/50 - Suicide Hill, James Ellroy
3/50 - Children of Men, P D James
4/50 - Worlds of English, Module guide
5/50 - Whit, Iain Banks
6/50 - Paula Spencer, Roddy Doyle
7/50 - Harm Done, Ruth Rendell
8/50 - The News Where You Are, Catherine O'Flynn
9/50 - Birdman, Mo Hayder
10/50 - Money, Martin Amis
11/50 - The 5:2 Diet Book, Kate Harrison
12/50 - The Treatment, Mo Hayder
13/50 -The Bell Jar, Sylvia Plath
14/50 - The Little Friend, Donna Tartt
15/50 - What Was lost, Catherine O'Flynn
16/50 - Stonemouth, Iain Banks
17/50 - The One You Love, Paul Pilkington
18/50 - English in the World - OU Study Guide
19/50 - English in the World: History, Diversity, Change, Edited by Philip Seargeant and Joan Swann
20/50 - The Woman in White, Wilkie Collins
21/50 - The Vanishing Point, Val McDermid

*22/50 - The Thirty-Nine Steps, John Buchan*


----------



## Me76 (May 22, 2013)

1/50 Rachels Holiday, Marian Keyes
2/50 Fingersmith, Sarah Waters 
3/50 Life, Death and Vanilla Slices, Jenny Eclair
4/50 Pushed Too Far, Ann Voss Peterson
5/50 Born Weird, Andrew Kaufman
6/50 The People of the Abyss, Jack London
7/50 Gray Justice, Alan McDermott
8/50 Gone Tomorrow, Lee Child
9/50 the Hundred year old Man Who Climbed Out of the Window and Disappeared, Jonas Jonasson
10/50 First Murder, Fred Limberg
11/50 Capital, John Lanchester
12/40 An Order of Coffee and Tears, Brian Spangler
13/40 Catcher in the Rye, JD Salinger
14/40 Alone: The Girl in the Box, Robert J Crane
15/40 Uglies, Scott Westerfeld
16/40 Enemy in Blue: The Chase, Derek Blass

17/40 Out on a Limb, Lynn Barrett-Lee. Enjoyed this. Fluffy British chick lit but not bad.


----------



## TruXta (May 22, 2013)

TruXta said:


> 11/50. _Men at Arms_ - Pratchett. Another re-read.
> 
> Bit slow on the reading front these days.


12/50. _Peace_ - Gene Wolfe. Took me ages to finish this as we were moving and sorting out our new lives. I bought the first in Abercrombie's First Law series yesterday, will start that now.


----------



## pennimania (May 23, 2013)

pennimania said:


> Had to reread Caterpilage.
> 
> Brilliant if you like that sort of thing
> 
> 22/100 Love and Work. Gwyneth Cravens


23/100  Wolf Hall (reread) Hilary Mantel
24/100. Bring up the Bodies. Hilary Mantel
25/100 Kant : a very Short Introduction Rpger Scruton
26/100  Dr Tuck . Elizabeth Seifert
27/100.  A Wrinkle in the Skin  John Christopher
28/100.  Without Warning.   John Birmingham
29/100.   The Light in the Lake. Ron Foster
30/100.  World Made by Hand. James Howard Kunstler
31/100.   Venus in Furs.  Ritter von Leopoldo Sacher MasOch
32/100.    The Passage.   Justin Cronin
33/100.  The Witch of Hebron.   James Howard Kunstler


It is to be seen that  I have not updated this thread for ages and also that I have been indulging in apocalyptica again 

Most of it dire, but loved A Wrinkle in the Skin and the Kunstler stuff was ok.

Changed my mind about Hilary Mantel. Could simply not put Bring Up the Bodies down, I was travelling and read it in about ten hours almost nonstop .


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 23, 2013)

1."Standing in Another Man's Grave" - Ian Rankin
2. "Child 44" - Tom Rob Smith
3. "The Leopard" - Jo Nesbo.
4. "Blood Money" - Chris Collett
5. "The Siege" - Simon Kernick
6. The Hypnotist - Lars Kepler
7. "When We Are Married"
6. "Jar City"
7. "The Yiddish Policeman's Union" - Michael Chabon
*8. "Headless" - Adam Roberts - really, really enjoyed this*


----------



## braindancer (May 24, 2013)

1/30 Mockingbird - Walter Tevis
2/30 More Than Human - Theodore Sturgeon
3/30 Bottle Factory Outing - Beryl Bainbridge
4/30 Return of the Soldier - Rebecca West
5/30 Mister Johnson - Joyce Carey
6/30 The Death of Bunny Munro - Nick Cave
7/30 The Room of Lost Things - Stella Duffy
8/30 The Hustler - Walter Tevis
9/30 On Chesil Beach - Ian McEwan
10/30 The Handmaids Tale - Margaret Atwood
11/30 Roadside Picnic - Arkady and Boris Strugatsky
12/30 The Bell Jar - Sylvia Plath
13/30 The Honorary Consul - Graham Greene​14/30 Slam - Nick Hornby​15/30 Fatal Remedies - Donna Leon​16/30 Wolf Hall - Hilary Mantel​17/30 The Human Stain - Phillip Roth​


----------



## imposs1904 (May 26, 2013)

1/100 Barca: The Making of the Greatest Team in the World by Graham Hunter
2/100 Ramones by Nicholas Rombes
3/100 The Train by Georges Simenon
4/100 Wild Boy: My Life in Duran Duran by Andy Taylor
5/100 Physical Resistance: A Hundred Years of Anti-Fascism by Dave Hann
6/100 Walking With Ghosts by John Baker
7/100 Cupid's Dart by David Nobbs
8/100 The Pale Criminal by Phillip Kerr
9/100 The Roar of the Butterflies by Reginald Hill
10/100 Pack Men by Alan Bissett
11/100 Gods and Beasts by Denise Mina
12/100 The Graduate by Charles Webb
13/100 Backhand by Liza Cody
14/100 Kill Your Friends by John Niven
15/100 Hazell and the Menacing Jester by P.B. Yuill
16/100 Bucket Nut by Liza Cody
17/100 Monkey Wrench by Liza Cody
18/100 True Grit by Charles Portis
19/100 Murder in the Central Committee by Manuel Vazquez Montalban (reread)
20/100 A Very Profitable War by Didier Daeninckx (reread)
21/100 Musclebound by Liza Cody
22/100 Bitter Blue by Cath Staincliffe
23/100 All the Sad Young Literary Men by Keith Gessen
24/100 Sideswipe by Charles Willeford
25/100 Tattoo by Manuel Vázquez Montalbán
26/100 Smith by Leon Garfield
27/100 Bedsit Disco Queen: How I grew up and tried to be a pop star by Tracey Thorn
28/100 Spotland: The Sun Also Rises (And Other Football Stories) by Mark Hodkinson
29/100 Black Jack by Leon Garfield
30/100 Gig: The Life and Times of a Rock-star Fantasist by Simon Armitage

*31/100 Kismet by **Jakob Arjouni*


----------



## Me76 (May 26, 2013)

1/50 Rachels Holiday, Marian Keyes
2/50 Fingersmith, Sarah Waters 
3/50 Life, Death and Vanilla Slices, Jenny Eclair
4/50 Pushed Too Far, Ann Voss Peterson
5/50 Born Weird, Andrew Kaufman
6/50 The People of the Abyss, Jack London
7/50 Gray Justice, Alan McDermott
8/50 Gone Tomorrow, Lee Child
9/50 the Hundred year old Man Who Climbed Out of the Window and Disappeared, Jonas Jonasson
10/50 First Murder, Fred Limberg
11/50 Capital, John Lanchester
12/40 An Order of Coffee and Tears, Brian Spangler
13/40 Catcher in the Rye, JD Salinger
14/40 Alone: The Girl in the Box, Robert J Crane
15/40 Uglies, Scott Westerfeld
16/40 Enemy in Blue: The Chase, Derek Blass
17/40 Out on a Limb, Lynn Barrett-Lee

18/40 Trapped, JN Konrath - free book. Total violent, bloody, disgusting, horror shit.  Quite well done though.


----------



## imposs1904 (May 27, 2013)

1/100 Barca: The Making of the Greatest Team in the World by Graham Hunter
2/100 Ramones by Nicholas Rombes
3/100 The Train by Georges Simenon
4/100 Wild Boy: My Life in Duran Duran by Andy Taylor
5/100 Physical Resistance: A Hundred Years of Anti-Fascism by Dave Hann
6/100 Walking With Ghosts by John Baker
7/100 Cupid's Dart by David Nobbs
8/100 The Pale Criminal by Phillip Kerr
9/100 The Roar of the Butterflies by Reginald Hill
10/100 Pack Men by Alan Bissett
11/100 Gods and Beasts by Denise Mina
12/100 The Graduate by Charles Webb
13/100 Backhand by Liza Cody
14/100 Kill Your Friends by John Niven
15/100 Hazell and the Menacing Jester by P.B. Yuill
16/100 Bucket Nut by Liza Cody
17/100 Monkey Wrench by Liza Cody
18/100 True Grit by Charles Portis
19/100 Murder in the Central Committee by Manuel Vazquez Montalban (reread)
20/100 A Very Profitable War by Didier Daeninckx (reread)
21/100 Musclebound by Liza Cody
22/100 Bitter Blue by Cath Staincliffe
23/100 All the Sad Young Literary Men by Keith Gessen
24/100 Sideswipe by Charles Willeford
25/100 Tattoo by Manuel Vázquez Montalbán
26/100 Smith by Leon Garfield
27/100 Bedsit Disco Queen: How I grew up and tried to be a pop star by Tracey Thorn
28/100 Spotland: The Sun Also Rises (And Other Football Stories) by Mark Hodkinson
29/100 Black Jack by Leon Garfield
30/100 Gig: The Life and Times of a Rock-star Fantasist by Simon Armitage
31/100 Kismet by Jakob Arjouni

*32/100 My Time, My Life by George Camden*


----------



## districtline (May 27, 2013)

Yoko Tawada - Schwager in Bordeaux (5/50)
John von Düffel - Vom Wasser (6/50)
Paul Krugman - End This Depression Now! (7/50)


----------



## TruXta (May 29, 2013)

TruXta said:


> 12/50. _Peace_ - Gene Wolfe. Took me ages to finish this as we were moving and sorting out our new lives. I bought the first in Abercrombie's First Law series yesterday, will start that now.


13/50. _The Blade Itself_ - Joe Abercrombie. First in a series, decent "hard-nosed" fantasy, might pick up the rest in the series.


----------



## marty21 (May 29, 2013)

1/50- City of Gold - Len Deighton
2/50- Outside- Shalini Bolan
3/50- Deep Black - Stephen Coonts and Jim Defelice
4/50- Before They Are Hanged - Joe Abercombie
5/50 - Last Arguments of Kings - Joe Abercrombie
6/50 - The Horse At The Gates - DC Alden
7/50 - Shakespeare's Local - Pete Brown
8/50 - Ash - James Herbert
9/50 - Capital - John Lanchester
10/50 - Covert Reich - A K Alexander
11/50 - The American West - Dee Brown
12/50 - Dark Winter - David Mark
13/50 - Bury My Heart at Wounded Knee - Dee Brown
14/50 - Light of the Western Stars- Zane Grey
15/50 -Riders of the Purple Sage - Zane Grey
16/50 - Mission to Paris - Alan Furst
17/50 -The Eyre Affair - Jasper Fforde
18/50 - Acquired for Development By...A Hackney Anthology - Edited by Gary Budden and Kit Caless
19/50 -Prisoner to the Streets - Robyn Travis
20/50 - The Fear Index - Robert Harris
21/50 - Rebel - Bernard Cornwell
22/50 - Copperhead- Bernard Cornwell
*23/50 - The Departure - Neal Asher*

very enjoyable sci fi romp


----------



## magneze (May 29, 2013)

1. Noam Chomsky - Occupy
2. Ian Bone - Bash The Rich
3. Iain Sinclair - London Orbital
4. Richard Morgan - Black Man
5. John Lanchester - Whoops!: Why everyone owes everyone and no one can pay
6. David Herman - Effective JavaScript
7. Francois Lelord - Hector & The Search For Happiness
*8. Edward Tufte - The Visual Display of Quantative Information*

Possibly the dullest sounding book, but again this was another background textbook that I've been reading in sections and finally got to the end of. It's a classic work - showing how data is unknowingly made to look like crap by the way it's displayed. Using good and bad examples you learn what works, what doesn't and why. Never use pie charts, apparently. Ever.


----------



## imposs1904 (May 30, 2013)

1/100 Barca: The Making of the Greatest Team in the World by Graham Hunter
2/100 Ramones by Nicholas Rombes
3/100 The Train by Georges Simenon
4/100 Wild Boy: My Life in Duran Duran by Andy Taylor
5/100 Physical Resistance: A Hundred Years of Anti-Fascism by Dave Hann
6/100 Walking With Ghosts by John Baker
7/100 Cupid's Dart by David Nobbs
8/100 The Pale Criminal by Phillip Kerr
9/100 The Roar of the Butterflies by Reginald Hill
10/100 Pack Men by Alan Bissett
11/100 Gods and Beasts by Denise Mina
12/100 The Graduate by Charles Webb
13/100 Backhand by Liza Cody
14/100 Kill Your Friends by John Niven
15/100 Hazell and the Menacing Jester by P.B. Yuill
16/100 Bucket Nut by Liza Cody
17/100 Monkey Wrench by Liza Cody
18/100 True Grit by Charles Portis
19/100 Murder in the Central Committee by Manuel Vazquez Montalban (reread)
20/100 A Very Profitable War by Didier Daeninckx (reread)
21/100 Musclebound by Liza Cody
22/100 Bitter Blue by Cath Staincliffe
23/100 All the Sad Young Literary Men by Keith Gessen
24/100 Sideswipe by Charles Willeford
25/100 Tattoo by Manuel Vázquez Montalbán
26/100 Smith by Leon Garfield
27/100 Bedsit Disco Queen: How I grew up and tried to be a pop star by Tracey Thorn
28/100 Spotland: The Sun Also Rises (And Other Football Stories) by Mark Hodkinson
29/100 Black Jack by Leon Garfield
30/100 Gig: The Life and Times of a Rock-star Fantasist by Simon Armitage
31/100 Kismet by Jakob Arjouni 
32/100 My Time, My Life by George Camden

*33/100 **Life at the Top: Season in the Premiership with Barnsley FC by Mark Hodkinson*


----------



## braindancer (Jun 1, 2013)

1/30 Mockingbird - Walter Tevis
2/30 More Than Human - Theodore Sturgeon
3/30 Bottle Factory Outing - Beryl Bainbridge
4/30 Return of the Soldier - Rebecca West
5/30 Mister Johnson - Joyce Carey
6/30 The Death of Bunny Munro - Nick Cave
7/30 The Room of Lost Things - Stella Duffy
8/30 The Hustler - Walter Tevis
9/30 On Chesil Beach - Ian McEwan
10/30 The Handmaids Tale - Margaret Atwood
11/30 Roadside Picnic - Arkady and Boris Strugatsky
12/30 The Bell Jar - Sylvia Plath
13/30 The Honorary Consul - Graham Greene​14/30 Slam - Nick Hornby​15/30 Fatal Remedies - Donna Leon​16/30 Wolf Hall - Hilary Mantel​17/30 The Human Stain - Phillip Roth​18/30 Ender's Game - Orson Scott Card​


----------



## ringo (Jun 3, 2013)

1/30 The Room Of Lost Things - Stella Duffy
2/30 At Hell's Gate: A Soldiers Journey From War To Peace - Claude Anshin Thomas
3/30 The Bell Jar - Sylvia Plath
4/30 Altered Carbon - Richard K Morgan
5/30 The Chinese Potter: A Practical History Of Chinese Ceramics - Margaret Medley
6/30 Wolf Hall - Hilary Mantel
7/30 Pride And Prejudice - Jane Austen
8/30 The City & The City - China Mieville
9/30 The Optimist's Daughter - Eudora Welty
10/30 The Stranger - Albert Camus
11/30 Clarks In Jamaica - Al Fingers
12/30 Diamond Age - Neal Stephenson......It is a great bit or writing, and has more new and interesting ideas and inventions in it than most writers manage in a career, but as pointed out by DotCommunist, he bloody knows it and wanks on endlessly being clever to the detriment of the book. Would have been better at half the length.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 3, 2013)

1/50 - Grits, Niall Griffiths
2/50 - Suicide Hill, James Ellroy
3/50 - Children of Men, P D James
4/50 - Worlds of English, Module guide
5/50 - Whit, Iain Banks
6/50 - Paula Spencer, Roddy Doyle
7/50 - Harm Done, Ruth Rendell
8/50 - The News Where You Are, Catherine O'Flynn
9/50 - Birdman, Mo Hayder
10/50 - Money, Martin Amis
11/50 - The 5:2 Diet Book, Kate Harrison
12/50 - The Treatment, Mo Hayder
13/50 -The Bell Jar, Sylvia Plath
14/50 - The Little Friend, Donna Tartt
15/50 - What Was lost, Catherine O'Flynn
16/50 - Stonemouth, Iain Banks
17/50 - The One You Love, Paul Pilkington
18/50 - English in the World - OU Study Guide
19/50 - English in the World: History, Diversity, Change, Edited by Philip Seargeant and Joan Swann
20/50 - The Woman in White, Wilkie Collins
21/50 - The Vanishing Point, Val McDermid
22/50 - The Thirty-Nine Steps, John Buchan

*23/50 - Skagboys, Irvine Welsh.  *

Loved it, a thoroughly enjoyable read.  I can feel a Trainspotting re-read coming up.​


----------



## Red Storm (Jun 3, 2013)

1/20 - _A Clash of Kings_ by George R. R. Martin
2/20 - _A Storm of Swords_ by George R. R. Martin
3/20 - _Physical Resistance_ by Dave Hann
4/20 - _Frankenstein_ by Mary Shelly
5/20 - _The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest_ by Stieg Larsson
6/20 - _Brave New World_ by Aldous Huxley
7/20 - _Fahrenheit 451_ by Ray Bradbury
8/20 - _What Uncle Sam Really Wants_ by Noam Chomsky
9/20 - _Anno Dracula_ by Kim Newman
10/20 - _Colour of Magic_ by Terry Pratchett 

11/20 - _The Great Gatsby_ by F. Scott Fitzgerald -- I've been meaning to read it so I thought I'd get round to it so I could go and watch it in the cinema. I wasn't blown away but it was pretty good (4/5).


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jun 3, 2013)

still working my way through Wolf Hall at the moment, but I have also taken a break to read:

35. Ira Levin - Rosemary's Baby
36. CS Goto - Warrior Brood


----------



## ringo (Jun 5, 2013)

1/30 The Room Of Lost Things - Stella Duffy
2/30 At Hell's Gate: A Soldiers Journey From War To Peace - Claude Anshin Thomas
3/30 The Bell Jar - Sylvia Plath
4/30 Altered Carbon - Richard K Morgan
5/30 The Chinese Potter: A Practical History Of Chinese Ceramics - Margaret Medley
6/30 Wolf Hall - Hilary Mantel
7/30 Pride And Prejudice - Jane Austen
8/30 The City & The City - China Mieville
9/30 The Optimist's Daughter - Eudora Welty
10/30 The Stranger - Albert Camus
11/30 Clarks In Jamaica - Al Fingers
12/30 Diamond Age - Neal Stephenson
13/30 Pao - Kerry Young.....Nice novel about Kingston (Jamaica) in the middle 20th century. Makes a change to read a book ostensibly about a gangster written by a woman. Less brutality, more interesting attempts at insight, especially of the difficulties of 'tough' men trying to deal with emotions.


----------



## ringo (Jun 5, 2013)

BoatieBird said:


> ​*23/50 - Skagboys, Irvine Welsh. *​​Loved it, a thoroughly enjoyable read. I can feel a Trainspotting re-read coming up.​


 
Just started this today, so far so good. I hope I'm not getting too excited that this might be a return to form in case it disappoints, but from other comments on here I'm looking forward to the rest.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 5, 2013)

1/50- City of Gold - Len Deighton
2/50- Outside- Shalini Bolan
3/50- Deep Black - Stephen Coonts and Jim Defelice
4/50- Before They Are Hanged - Joe Abercombie
5/50 - Last Arguments of Kings - Joe Abercrombie
6/50 - The Horse At The Gates - DC Alden
7/50 - Shakespeare's Local - Pete Brown
8/50 - Ash - James Herbert
9/50 - Capital - John Lanchester
10/50 - Covert Reich - A K Alexander
11/50 - The American West - Dee Brown
12/50 - Dark Winter - David Mark
13/50 - Bury My Heart at Wounded Knee - Dee Brown
14/50 - Light of the Western Stars- Zane Grey
15/50 -Riders of the Purple Sage - Zane Grey
16/50 - Mission to Paris - Alan Furst
17/50 -The Eyre Affair - Jasper Fforde
18/50 - Acquired for Development By...A Hackney Anthology - Edited by Gary Budden and Kit Caless
19/50 -Prisoner to the Streets - Robyn Travis
20/50 - The Fear Index - Robert Harris
21/50 - Rebel - Bernard Cornwell
22/50 - Copperhead- Bernard Cornwell
23/50 - The Departure - Neal Asher
24/50 - Battle Flag - Bernard Cornwell

3rd in the Civil War series - very enjoyable - one to go - the series ends in 1862 - so Cornwell should get back to it and finish it


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jun 6, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> still working my way through Wolf Hall at the moment, but I have also taken a break to read:
> 
> 35. Ira Levin - Rosemary's Baby
> 36. CS Goto - Warrior Brood


 
Finally finished Wolf Hall. Great stuff . Back to Red Mars now

37. Kim Stanley Robinson - Red Mars


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 6, 2013)

KSR is marmite


----------



## TruXta (Jun 6, 2013)

Meaning shit.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jun 7, 2013)

1/100 Barca: The Making of the Greatest Team in the World by Graham Hunter
2/100 Ramones by Nicholas Rombes
3/100 The Train by Georges Simenon
4/100 Wild Boy: My Life in Duran Duran by Andy Taylor
5/100 Physical Resistance: A Hundred Years of Anti-Fascism by Dave Hann
6/100 Walking With Ghosts by John Baker
7/100 Cupid's Dart by David Nobbs
8/100 The Pale Criminal by Phillip Kerr
9/100 The Roar of the Butterflies by Reginald Hill
10/100 Pack Men by Alan Bissett
11/100 Gods and Beasts by Denise Mina
12/100 The Graduate by Charles Webb
13/100 Backhand by Liza Cody
14/100 Kill Your Friends by John Niven
15/100 Hazell and the Menacing Jester by P.B. Yuill
16/100 Bucket Nut by Liza Cody
17/100 Monkey Wrench by Liza Cody
18/100 True Grit by Charles Portis
19/100 Murder in the Central Committee by Manuel Vazquez Montalban (reread)
20/100 A Very Profitable War by Didier Daeninckx (reread)
21/100 Musclebound by Liza Cody
22/100 Bitter Blue by Cath Staincliffe
23/100 All the Sad Young Literary Men by Keith Gessen
24/100 Sideswipe by Charles Willeford
25/100 Tattoo by Manuel Vázquez Montalbán
26/100 Smith by Leon Garfield
27/100 Bedsit Disco Queen: How I grew up and tried to be a pop star by Tracey Thorn
28/100 Spotland: The Sun Also Rises (And Other Football Stories) by Mark Hodkinson
29/100 Black Jack by Leon Garfield
30/100 Gig: The Life and Times of a Rock-star Fantasist by Simon Armitage
31/100 Kismet by Jakob Arjouni 
32/100 My Time, My Life by George Camden
33/100 Life at the Top: Season in the Premiership with Barnsley FC by Mark Hodkinson

*34/100 Scully by Alan Bleasdale (reread)*

I first read this book when I was 12 or 13, and, after all these years, I still think it's one of the funniest - and most bittersweet - novels I've ever read.


----------



## districtline (Jun 7, 2013)

Franklin Foer - How Soccer Explains the World: An (unlikely) theory of globalization (8/50)


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jun 7, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> KSR is marmite


 
yeah, i did the first third a few weeks back and nothing has really happened yet.  this one might drag.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 7, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> yeah, i did the first third a few weeks back and nothing has really happened yet. this one might drag.


 
it seems to get greater love from fans of 'hard' sci fi. Personaly I found it far to sterile to really enjoy.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jun 7, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> it seems to get greater love from fans of 'hard' sci fi. Personaly I found it far to sterile to really enjoy.


 
i suspect i may be agreeing with you, but we'll see how it goes!


----------



## marty21 (Jun 7, 2013)

I like KSR


----------



## colbhoy (Jun 8, 2013)

1/20 -The Devil's Star by Jo Nesbo
2/20 - At Swim, Two Boys by Jamie O'Neill
3/20 - Lullaby Town by Robert Crais
4/20 - Gordon Smith, Prince of Wingers by Tony Smith
*5/20 - Pride and Prejudice by Jane Austen*


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 9, 2013)

1/50 - Grits, Niall Griffiths
2/50 - Suicide Hill, James Ellroy
3/50 - Children of Men, P D James
4/50 - Worlds of English, Module guide
5/50 - Whit, Iain Banks
6/50 - Paula Spencer, Roddy Doyle
7/50 - Harm Done, Ruth Rendell
8/50 - The News Where You Are, Catherine O'Flynn
9/50 - Birdman, Mo Hayder
10/50 - Money, Martin Amis
11/50 - The 5:2 Diet Book, Kate Harrison
12/50 - The Treatment, Mo Hayder
13/50 -The Bell Jar, Sylvia Plath
14/50 - The Little Friend, Donna Tartt
15/50 - What Was lost, Catherine O'Flynn
16/50 - Stonemouth, Iain Banks
17/50 - The One You Love, Paul Pilkington
18/50 - English in the World - OU Study Guide
19/50 - English in the World: History, Diversity, Change, Edited by Philip Seargeant and Joan Swann
20/50 - The Woman in White, Wilkie Collins
21/50 - The Vanishing Point, Val McDermid
22/50 - The Thirty-Nine Steps, John Buchan
23/50 - Skagboys, Irvine Welsh

*24/50 - Dracula, Bram Stoker*

Inspired by a recent visit to Whitby.  Enjoyable read, very much of it's time.  The women were all pure and good and true (and given to the odd swoon).  The men were all brave and strong and resolute.  The working classes were rough diamonds who were overly fond of a drink.


----------



## magneze (Jun 9, 2013)

1. Noam Chomsky - Occupy
2. Ian Bone - Bash The Rich
3. Iain Sinclair - London Orbital
4. Richard Morgan - Black Man
5. John Lanchester - Whoops!: Why everyone owes everyone and no one can pay
6. David Herman - Effective JavaScript
7. Francois Lelord - Hector & The Search For Happiness
8. Edward Tufte - The Visual Display of Quantative Information
*9. Orson Scott Card - Ender's Game*

A great book about children being trained to lead armies in the future against an alien race. The author has some pretty dodgy views, but none of that comes through and it's a fantastic & well told story. Quite looking forward to the film now.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 9, 2013)

magneze said:


> 1. Noam Chomsky - Occupy
> 2. Ian Bone - Bash The Rich
> 3. Iain Sinclair - London Orbital
> 4. Richard Morgan - Black Man
> ...


After the endless hype I finally read it last year, and it didn't quite live up to my expectations. Haven't bothered with the sequels so far - you gonna?


----------



## magneze (Jun 9, 2013)

TruXta said:


> After the endless hype I finally read it last year, and it didn't quite live up to my expectations. Haven't bothered with the sequels so far - you gonna?


 
Probably not, I hadn't realised there were sequels until I read his Wikipedia page about 10 minutes ago. The ending is well done so, to me, there's no need for more.


----------



## Me76 (Jun 9, 2013)

1/50 Rachels Holiday, Marian Keyes
2/50 Fingersmith, Sarah Waters 
3/50 Life, Death and Vanilla Slices, Jenny Eclair
4/50 Pushed Too Far, Ann Voss Peterson
5/50 Born Weird, Andrew Kaufman
6/50 The People of the Abyss, Jack London
7/50 Gray Justice, Alan McDermott
8/50 Gone Tomorrow, Lee Child
9/50 the Hundred year old Man Who Climbed Out of the Window and Disappeared, Jonas Jonasson
10/50 First Murder, Fred Limberg
11/50 Capital, John Lanchester
12/40 An Order of Coffee and Tears, Brian Spangler
13/40 Catcher in the Rye, JD Salinger
14/40 Alone: The Girl in the Box, Robert J Crane
15/40 Uglies, Scott Westerfeld
16/40 Enemy in Blue: The Chase, Derek Blass
17/40 Out on a Limb, Lynn Barrett-Lee
18/40 Trapped, JN Konrath

19/40 Joyland, Stephen King
The new book that can only be bought in print from the author I love. Didn't disappoint and was actually one of his best for a while, with an ending that wasn't bollocks as usual, although still a bit too quick. It's a long time since I was so into a book that I finished it in two days.  King is


----------



## marty21 (Jun 10, 2013)

1/50- City of Gold - Len Deighton
2/50- Outside- Shalini Bolan
3/50- Deep Black - Stephen Coonts and Jim Defelice
4/50- Before They Are Hanged - Joe Abercombie
5/50 - Last Arguments of Kings - Joe Abercrombie
6/50 - The Horse At The Gates - DC Alden
7/50 - Shakespeare's Local - Pete Brown
8/50 - Ash - James Herbert
9/50 - Capital - John Lanchester
10/50 - Covert Reich - A K Alexander
11/50 - The American West - Dee Brown
12/50 - Dark Winter - David Mark
13/50 - Bury My Heart at Wounded Knee - Dee Brown
14/50 - Light of the Western Stars- Zane Grey
15/50 -Riders of the Purple Sage - Zane Grey
16/50 - Mission to Paris - Alan Furst
17/50 -The Eyre Affair - Jasper Fforde
18/50 - Acquired for Development By...A Hackney Anthology - Edited by Gary Budden and Kit Caless
19/50 -Prisoner to the Streets - Robyn Travis
20/50 - The Fear Index - Robert Harris
21/50 - Rebel - Bernard Cornwell
22/50 - Copperhead- Bernard Cornwell
23/50 - The Departure - Neal Asher
24/50 - Battle Flag - Bernard Cornwell
*25/50 - The Bloody Ground - Bernard Cornwell* -  last of the Starbuck Chronicles - which frustratingly end in the middle of the civil war


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jun 10, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> Finally finished Wolf Hall. Great stuff . Back to Red Mars now
> 
> 37. Kim Stanley Robinson - Red Mars


 
It was ok.  didn't really do anything for me though.

38.  CJ Stone and Arthur Pendragon - The Trials Of Arthur.  terribly written hagiography of the biker druid with the sword.  i like him though.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 10, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> It was ok. didn't really do anything for me though.
> 
> 38. CJ Stone and Arthur Pendragon - The Trials Of Arthur. terribly written hagiography of the biker druid with the sword. i like him though.


IMO KSR is as bad at writing good dialogue and characterisation as he is good at writing technical literature.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jun 11, 2013)

1/100 Barca: The Making of the Greatest Team in the World by Graham Hunter
2/100 Ramones by Nicholas Rombes
3/100 The Train by Georges Simenon
4/100 Wild Boy: My Life in Duran Duran by Andy Taylor
5/100 Physical Resistance: A Hundred Years of Anti-Fascism by Dave Hann
6/100 Walking With Ghosts by John Baker
7/100 Cupid's Dart by David Nobbs
8/100 The Pale Criminal by Phillip Kerr
9/100 The Roar of the Butterflies by Reginald Hill
10/100 Pack Men by Alan Bissett
11/100 Gods and Beasts by Denise Mina
12/100 The Graduate by Charles Webb
13/100 Backhand by Liza Cody
14/100 Kill Your Friends by John Niven
15/100 Hazell and the Menacing Jester by P.B. Yuill
16/100 Bucket Nut by Liza Cody
17/100 Monkey Wrench by Liza Cody
18/100 True Grit by Charles Portis
19/100 Murder in the Central Committee by Manuel Vazquez Montalban (reread)
20/100 A Very Profitable War by Didier Daeninckx (reread)
21/100 Musclebound by Liza Cody
22/100 Bitter Blue by Cath Staincliffe
23/100 All the Sad Young Literary Men by Keith Gessen
24/100 Sideswipe by Charles Willeford
25/100 Tattoo by Manuel Vázquez Montalbán
26/100 Smith by Leon Garfield
27/100 Bedsit Disco Queen: How I grew up and tried to be a pop star by Tracey Thorn
28/100 Spotland: The Sun Also Rises (And Other Football Stories) by Mark Hodkinson
29/100 Black Jack by Leon Garfield
30/100 Gig: The Life and Times of a Rock-star Fantasist by Simon Armitage
31/100 Kismet by Jakob Arjouni 
32/100 My Time, My Life by George Camden
33/100 Life at the Top: Season in the Premiership with Barnsley FC by Mark Hodkinson
34/100 Scully by Alan Bleasdale 

*35/100 **Is Everyone Hanging Out Without Me? (And Other Concerns) by Mindy Kaling*


----------



## Greebo (Jun 11, 2013)

Narcomania - Max Daly & Steve Sampson
Polish for dummies - Daria Gabryanczyk
Findings & Finishings - Sharon Bateman
4/21-50 one third of A Week in December - Sebastian Faulkes. In my defence, it was a pretty bad month and that book was a lot less readable than expected.
5/21-50 The Lover's Watch - Aphra Behn. Read for no other reason than it was there, and all the better for it.
Professor Unrat - Heinrich Mann
6 Pas un Jour - Anne F Garreta
7 The Little Book of Demons: The positive advantages of the personification of life's problems - Ramsey Dukes
8 Die verlorene Ehre von Katharina Blum - Heinrich Boll
9 They Feed - Steve French
10 The Rover - Aphra Behn
11 Oroonoko - Aphra Behn
12 Foundation (about 2/3rds of it) - Isaac Asimov
13 the dispossessed - Ursula le Guin
14 Heidis Lehr- und Wanderjahre - Johanna Spyri
15 Heidi kann brauchen was es gelernt hat - Johanna Spyri
16 Buttered side down - Edna Ferber
17 The way we live now - Anthony Trollope
18 Le vampire  - Polidori's translation of Byron's book
19 Les liaisons dangereuses - Choderlos de Laclos
20 The Seducer's Diary - Robert Avon
22 Cataclysm Blues - Cari Silverwood
23 The Yellow Wallpaper - Charlotte Perkins Gilman
24 The Eyes Have It - Phillip K Dick
25 The Unvierse Doesn't Give a Flying Fuck About You - Johnny B Truant
26 Easy as Pi - Jamie Buchan
27 Kurzgeschichten Band 1 -Thomas Herzberg
28 La Grotte - Claudio Paganini (trans by Manuela Corsino)
29 How to be happy (no fairy dust required) - Cara Stein
30 Poems of William Blake - William Blake
31 Reconceptualising Work with 'Carers':  New Directions for Policy and Practice - Kirstin Stalker
32 Two-fisted Tweets - James Hutchings
33 As they slept - Andy Leeks
34 Liebe Frau Senta - Uli Aechtner


----------



## marty21 (Jun 11, 2013)

1/50- City of Gold - Len Deighton
2/50- Outside- Shalini Bolan
3/50- Deep Black - Stephen Coonts and Jim Defelice
4/50- Before They Are Hanged - Joe Abercombie
5/50 - Last Arguments of Kings - Joe Abercrombie
6/50 - The Horse At The Gates - DC Alden
7/50 - Shakespeare's Local - Pete Brown
8/50 - Ash - James Herbert
9/50 - Capital - John Lanchester
10/50 - Covert Reich - A K Alexander
11/50 - The American West - Dee Brown
12/50 - Dark Winter - David Mark
13/50 - Bury My Heart at Wounded Knee - Dee Brown
14/50 - Light of the Western Stars- Zane Grey
15/50 -Riders of the Purple Sage - Zane Grey
16/50 - Mission to Paris - Alan Furst
17/50 -The Eyre Affair - Jasper Fforde
18/50 - Acquired for Development By...A Hackney Anthology - Edited by Gary Budden and Kit Caless
19/50 -Prisoner to the Streets - Robyn Travis
20/50 - The Fear Index - Robert Harris
21/50 - Rebel - Bernard Cornwell
22/50 - Copperhead- Bernard Cornwell
23/50 - The Departure - Neal Asher
24/50 - Battle Flag - Bernard Cornwell
25/50 - The Bloody Ground - Bernard Cornwell
*26/50 - Deep Country - Five Years in the Welsh Hills*. - *Neil Ansell*

Ansell spent 5 years living in a remote cottage near the Brecon Beacons - beautifully written - all about his interaction with the wild


----------



## braindancer (Jun 11, 2013)

1/30 Mockingbird - Walter Tevis
2/30 More Than Human - Theodore Sturgeon
3/30 Bottle Factory Outing - Beryl Bainbridge
4/30 Return of the Soldier - Rebecca West
5/30 Mister Johnson - Joyce Carey
6/30 The Death of Bunny Munro - Nick Cave
7/30 The Room of Lost Things - Stella Duffy
8/30 The Hustler - Walter Tevis
9/30 On Chesil Beach - Ian McEwan
10/30 The Handmaids Tale - Margaret Atwood
11/30 Roadside Picnic - Arkady and Boris Strugatsky
12/30 The Bell Jar - Sylvia Plath
13/30 The Honorary Consul - Graham Greene​14/30 Slam - Nick Hornby​15/30 Fatal Remedies - Donna Leon​16/30 Wolf Hall - Hilary Mantel​17/30 The Human Stain - Phillip Roth​18/30 Ender's Game - Orson Scott Card​19/30 2001 A Space Odyssey - Arthur C Clarke​


----------



## Greebo (Jun 11, 2013)

Narcomania - Max Daly & Steve Sampson
Polish for dummies - Daria Gabryanczyk
Findings & Finishings - Sharon Bateman
4/21-50 one third of A Week in December - Sebastian Faulkes. In my defence, it was a pretty bad month and that book was a lot less readable than expected.
5/21-50 The Lover's Watch - Aphra Behn. Read for no other reason than it was there, and all the better for it.
Professor Unrat - Heinrich Mann
6 Pas un Jour - Anne F Garreta
7 The Little Book of Demons: The positive advantages of the personification of life's problems - Ramsey Dukes
8 Die verlorene Ehre der Katharina Blum - Heinrich Boll
9 They Feed - Steve French
10 The Rover - Aphra Behn
11 Oroonoko - Aphra Behn
12 Foundation (about 2/3rds of it) - Isaac Asimov
13 the dispossessed - Ursula le Guin
14 Heidis Lehr- und Wanderjahre - Johanna Spyri
15 Heidi kann brauchen was es gelernt hat - Johanna Spyri
16 Buttered side down - Edna Ferber
17 The way we live now - Anthony Trollope
18 Le vampire - Polidori's translation of Byron's book
19 Les liaisons dangereuses - Choderlos de Laclos
20 The Seducer's Diary - Robert Avon
22 Cataclysm Blues - Cari Silverwood
23 The Yellow Wallpaper - Charlotte Perkins Gilman
24 The Eyes Have It - Phillip K Dick
25 The Unvierse Doesn't Give a Flying Fuck About You - Johnny B Truant
26 Easy as Pi - Jamie Buchan
27 Kurzgeschichten Band 1 -Thomas Herzberg
28 La Grotte - Claudio Paganini (trans by Manuela Corsino)
29 How to be happy (no fairy dust required) - Cara Stein
30 Poems of William Blake - William Blake
31 Reconceptualising Work with 'Carers': New Directions for Policy and Practice - Kirstin Stalker
32 Two-fisted Tweets - James Hutchings
33 As they slept - Andy Leeks
34 Liebe Frau Senta - Uli Aechtner
35 Shroud for a Nightingale PD James


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 12, 2013)

Me76 said:


> 19/40 Joyland, Stephen King
> The new book that can only be bought in print from the author I love. Didn't disappoint and was actually one of his best for a while, with an ending that wasn't bollocks as usual, although still a bit too quick. It's a long time since I was so into a book that I finished it in two days. King is


 
A King book with a decent ending? 
I look forward to reading it


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 12, 2013)

1/50 - Grits, Niall Griffiths
2/50 - Suicide Hill, James Ellroy
3/50 - Children of Men, P D James
4/50 - Worlds of English, Module guide
5/50 - Whit, Iain Banks
6/50 - Paula Spencer, Roddy Doyle
7/50 - Harm Done, Ruth Rendell
8/50 - The News Where You Are, Catherine O'Flynn
9/50 - Birdman, Mo Hayder
10/50 - Money, Martin Amis
11/50 - The 5:2 Diet Book, Kate Harrison
12/50 - The Treatment, Mo Hayder
13/50 -The Bell Jar, Sylvia Plath
14/50 - The Little Friend, Donna Tartt
15/50 - What Was lost, Catherine O'Flynn
16/50 - Stonemouth, Iain Banks
17/50 - The One You Love, Paul Pilkington
18/50 - English in the World - OU Study Guide
19/50 - English in the World: History, Diversity, Change, Edited by Philip Seargeant and Joan Swann
20/50 - The Woman in White, Wilkie Collins
21/50 - The Vanishing Point, Val McDermid
22/50 - The Thirty-Nine Steps, John Buchan
23/50 - Skagboys, Irvine Welsh
24/50 - Dracula, Bram Stoker

*25/50 - Complicity, Iain Banks*


----------



## Red Storm (Jun 12, 2013)

1/20 - _A Clash of Kings_ by George R. R. Martin
2/20 - _A Storm of Swords_ by George R. R. Martin
3/20 - _Physical Resistance_ by Dave Hann
4/20 - _Frankenstein_ by Mary Shelly
5/20 - _The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest_ by Stieg Larsson
6/20 - _Brave New World_ by Aldous Huxley
7/20 - _Fahrenheit 451_ by Ray Bradbury
8/20 - _What Uncle Sam Really Wants_ by Noam Chomsky
9/20 - _Anno Dracula_ by Kim Newman
10/20 - _Colour of Magic_ by Terry Pratchett
11/20 - _The Great Gatsby_ by F. Scott Fitzgerald 

12/20 - _Anno Dracula: The Bloody Red Baron_ by Kim Newman -- really enjoyed the first in the series but this one wasn't as good (4/5)


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jun 12, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> It was ok. didn't really do anything for me though.
> 
> 38. CJ Stone and Arthur Pendragon - The Trials Of Arthur. terribly written hagiography of the biker druid with the sword. i like him though.


 
39. Thomas Asbridge - The First Crusade.  A new look at one of my favourite bits of history.  very interesting but i've read so much on the subject i could probably write a book myself.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jun 13, 2013)

1/100 Barca: The Making of the Greatest Team in the World by Graham Hunter
2/100 Ramones by Nicholas Rombes
3/100 The Train by Georges Simenon
4/100 Wild Boy: My Life in Duran Duran by Andy Taylor
5/100 Physical Resistance: A Hundred Years of Anti-Fascism by Dave Hann
6/100 Walking With Ghosts by John Baker
7/100 Cupid's Dart by David Nobbs
8/100 The Pale Criminal by Phillip Kerr
9/100 The Roar of the Butterflies by Reginald Hill
10/100 Pack Men by Alan Bissett
11/100 Gods and Beasts by Denise Mina
12/100 The Graduate by Charles Webb
13/100 Backhand by Liza Cody
14/100 Kill Your Friends by John Niven
15/100 Hazell and the Menacing Jester by P.B. Yuill
16/100 Bucket Nut by Liza Cody
17/100 Monkey Wrench by Liza Cody
18/100 True Grit by Charles Portis
19/100 Murder in the Central Committee by Manuel Vazquez Montalban (reread)
20/100 A Very Profitable War by Didier Daeninckx (reread)
21/100 Musclebound by Liza Cody
22/100 Bitter Blue by Cath Staincliffe
23/100 All the Sad Young Literary Men by Keith Gessen
24/100 Sideswipe by Charles Willeford
25/100 Tattoo by Manuel Vázquez Montalbán
26/100 Smith by Leon Garfield
27/100 Bedsit Disco Queen: How I grew up and tried to be a pop star by Tracey Thorn
28/100 Spotland: The Sun Also Rises (And Other Football Stories) by Mark Hodkinson
29/100 Black Jack by Leon Garfield
30/100 Gig: The Life and Times of a Rock-star Fantasist by Simon Armitage
31/100 Kismet by Jakob Arjouni 
32/100 My Time, My Life by George Camden
33/100 Life at the Top: Season in the Premiership with Barnsley FC by Mark Hodkinson
34/100 Scully by Alan Bleasdale
35/100 Is Everyone Hanging Out Without Me? (And Other Concerns) by Mindy Kaling

*36/100 Killing Bono by Neil McCormick*


----------



## magneze (Jun 13, 2013)

1. Noam Chomsky - Occupy
2. Ian Bone - Bash The Rich
3. Iain Sinclair - London Orbital
4. Richard Morgan - Black Man
5. John Lanchester - Whoops!: Why everyone owes everyone and no one can pay
6. David Herman - Effective JavaScript
7. Francois Lelord - Hector & The Search For Happiness
8. Edward Tufte - The Visual Display of Quantative Information
9. Orson Scott Card - Ender's Game
*10. Stephen Few - Information Dashboard Design*

A nice follow on book from Tufte. Tufte looks at more theoretical stuff and gives lots of examples of what not to do. Few covers some similar ground, referencing Tufte on occasion, but also gives very practical steps for improving dashboards. Recommended if you're interested in dashboard design.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 14, 2013)

1/50- City of Gold - Len Deighton
2/50- Outside- Shalini Bolan
3/50- Deep Black - Stephen Coonts and Jim Defelice
4/50- Before They Are Hanged - Joe Abercombie
5/50 - Last Arguments of Kings - Joe Abercrombie
6/50 - The Horse At The Gates - DC Alden
7/50 - Shakespeare's Local - Pete Brown
8/50 - Ash - James Herbert
9/50 - Capital - John Lanchester
10/50 - Covert Reich - A K Alexander
11/50 - The American West - Dee Brown
12/50 - Dark Winter - David Mark
13/50 - Bury My Heart at Wounded Knee - Dee Brown
14/50 - Light of the Western Stars- Zane Grey
15/50 -Riders of the Purple Sage - Zane Grey
16/50 - Mission to Paris - Alan Furst
17/50 -The Eyre Affair - Jasper Fforde
18/50 - Acquired for Development By...A Hackney Anthology - Edited by Gary Budden and Kit Caless
19/50 -Prisoner to the Streets - Robyn Travis
20/50 - The Fear Index - Robert Harris
21/50 - Rebel - Bernard Cornwell
22/50 - Copperhead- Bernard Cornwell
23/50 - The Departure - Neal Asher
24/50 - Battle Flag - Bernard Cornwell
25/50 - The Bloody Ground - Bernard Cornwell
26/50 - Deep Country - Five Years in the Welsh Hills. - Neil Ansell
*27/50 - Deception - Jonathan Kellerman* - ok crime detective caper - I think it's part of a series - Alex Delaware novels - quite like the characters and the dialogue is amusing at times


----------



## imposs1904 (Jun 15, 2013)

1/100 Barca: The Making of the Greatest Team in the World by Graham Hunter
2/100 Ramones by Nicholas Rombes
3/100 The Train by Georges Simenon
4/100 Wild Boy: My Life in Duran Duran by Andy Taylor
5/100 Physical Resistance: A Hundred Years of Anti-Fascism by Dave Hann
6/100 Walking With Ghosts by John Baker
7/100 Cupid's Dart by David Nobbs
8/100 The Pale Criminal by Phillip Kerr
9/100 The Roar of the Butterflies by Reginald Hill
10/100 Pack Men by Alan Bissett
11/100 Gods and Beasts by Denise Mina
12/100 The Graduate by Charles Webb
13/100 Backhand by Liza Cody
14/100 Kill Your Friends by John Niven
15/100 Hazell and the Menacing Jester by P.B. Yuill
16/100 Bucket Nut by Liza Cody
17/100 Monkey Wrench by Liza Cody
18/100 True Grit by Charles Portis
19/100 Murder in the Central Committee by Manuel Vazquez Montalban (reread)
20/100 A Very Profitable War by Didier Daeninckx (reread)
21/100 Musclebound by Liza Cody
22/100 Bitter Blue by Cath Staincliffe
23/100 All the Sad Young Literary Men by Keith Gessen
24/100 Sideswipe by Charles Willeford
25/100 Tattoo by Manuel Vázquez Montalbán
26/100 Smith by Leon Garfield
27/100 Bedsit Disco Queen: How I grew up and tried to be a pop star by Tracey Thorn
28/100 Spotland: The Sun Also Rises (And Other Football Stories) by Mark Hodkinson
29/100 Black Jack by Leon Garfield
30/100 Gig: The Life and Times of a Rock-star Fantasist by Simon Armitage
31/100 Kismet by Jakob Arjouni 
32/100 My Time, My Life by George Camden
33/100 Life at the Top: Season in the Premiership with Barnsley FC by Mark Hodkinson
34/100 Scully by Alan Bleasdale (reread)
35/100 Is Everyone Hanging Out Without Me? (And Other Concerns) by Mindy Kaling
36/100 Killing Bono by Neil McCormick

*37/100 Scully and Mooey by Alan Bleasdale (reread)*


----------



## ringo (Jun 15, 2013)

1/30 The Room Of Lost Things - Stella Duffy
2/30 At Hell's Gate: A Soldiers Journey From War To Peace - Claude Anshin Thomas
3/30 The Bell Jar - Sylvia Plath
4/30 Altered Carbon - Richard K Morgan
5/30 The Chinese Potter: A Practical History Of Chinese Ceramics - Margaret Medley
6/30 Wolf Hall - Hilary Mantel
7/30 Pride And Prejudice - Jane Austen
8/30 The City & The City - China Mieville
9/30 The Optimist's Daughter - Eudora Welty
10/30 The Stranger - Albert Camus
11/30 Clarks In Jamaica - Al Fingers
12/30 Diamond Age - Neal Stephenson
13/30 Pao - Kerry Young
14/30 Skagboys - Irvine Welsh..... great return to form; grim and brilliant.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 15, 2013)

14/50. _Lud Heat_ by Iain Sinclair. Really liked it, and despite it only being 135 pages or so it took me a good while to read it as it's so bleeding dense.


----------



## Me76 (Jun 15, 2013)

1/50 Rachels Holiday, Marian Keyes
2/50 Fingersmith, Sarah Waters 
3/50 Life, Death and Vanilla Slices, Jenny Eclair
4/50 Pushed Too Far, Ann Voss Peterson
5/50 Born Weird, Andrew Kaufman
6/50 The People of the Abyss, Jack London
7/50 Gray Justice, Alan McDermott
8/50 Gone Tomorrow, Lee Child
9/50 the Hundred year old Man Who Climbed Out of the Window and Disappeared, Jonas Jonasson
10/50 First Murder, Fred Limberg
11/50 Capital, John Lanchester
12/40 An Order of Coffee and Tears, Brian Spangler
13/40 Catcher in the Rye, JD Salinger
14/40 Alone: The Girl in the Box, Robert J Crane
15/40 Uglies, Scott Westerfeld
16/40 Enemy in Blue: The Chase, Derek Blass
17/40 Out on a Limb, Lynn Barrett-Lee
18/40 Trapped, JN Konrath
19/40 Joyland, Stephen King

20/40 Girl Reading, Katie Ward - a collection of short stories about girls reading and art. Ok. Was short listed for a prize but I wasn't blown away.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 16, 2013)

1/50 - Grits, Niall Griffiths
2/50 - Suicide Hill, James Ellroy
3/50 - Children of Men, P D James
4/50 - Worlds of English, Module guide
5/50 - Whit, Iain Banks
6/50 - Paula Spencer, Roddy Doyle
7/50 - Harm Done, Ruth Rendell
8/50 - The News Where You Are, Catherine O'Flynn
9/50 - Birdman, Mo Hayder
10/50 - Money, Martin Amis
11/50 - The 5:2 Diet Book, Kate Harrison
12/50 - The Treatment, Mo Hayder
13/50 -The Bell Jar, Sylvia Plath
14/50 - The Little Friend, Donna Tartt
15/50 - What Was lost, Catherine O'Flynn
16/50 - Stonemouth, Iain Banks
17/50 - The One You Love, Paul Pilkington
18/50 - English in the World - OU Study Guide
19/50 - English in the World: History, Diversity, Change, Edited by Philip Seargeant and Joan Swann
20/50 - The Woman in White, Wilkie Collins
21/50 - The Vanishing Point, Val McDermid
22/50 - The Thirty-Nine Steps, John Buchan
23/50 - Skagboys, Irvine Welsh
24/50 - Dracula, Bram Stoker
25/50 - Complicity, Iain Banks

*26/50 - Trainspotting, Irvine Welsh*


----------



## braindancer (Jun 17, 2013)

1/30 Mockingbird - Walter Tevis
2/30 More Than Human - Theodore Sturgeon
3/30 Bottle Factory Outing - Beryl Bainbridge
4/30 Return of the Soldier - Rebecca West
5/30 Mister Johnson - Joyce Carey
6/30 The Death of Bunny Munro - Nick Cave
7/30 The Room of Lost Things - Stella Duffy
8/30 The Hustler - Walter Tevis
9/30 On Chesil Beach - Ian McEwan
10/30 The Handmaids Tale - Margaret Atwood
11/30 Roadside Picnic - Arkady and Boris Strugatsky
12/30 The Bell Jar - Sylvia Plath
13/30 The Honorary Consul - Graham Greene​14/30 Slam - Nick Hornby​15/30 Fatal Remedies - Donna Leon​16/30 Wolf Hall - Hilary Mantel​17/30 The Human Stain - Phillip Roth​18/30 Ender's Game - Orson Scott Card​19/30 2001 A Space Odyssey - Arthur C Clarke​20/30 Fight Club - Chuck Palahniuk​


----------



## TruXta (Jun 17, 2013)

TruXta said:


> 14/50. _Lud Heat_ by Iain Sinclair. Really liked it, and despite it only being 135 pages or so it took me a good while to read it as it's so bleeding dense.


15/50. _Chronicles of the Black Company_, the first three in the Black Company series by Glen Cook. Now onto flicking through Peter Marshall's _Demanding the Impossible - a history of anarchism._


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jun 17, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> 39. Thomas Asbridge - The First Crusade. A new look at one of my favourite bits of history. very interesting but i've read so much on the subject i could probably write a book myself.


 
40. Clive Aslet - Villages of Britain - The 500 Villages That Made Britain.  a huge tome full of interesting thumbnail histories about villages.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 17, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> 40. Clive Aslet - Villages of Britain - The 500 Villages That Made Britain. a huge tome full of interesting thumbnail histories about villages.


 like the look of that - Mrs21 might already have it - she loves that sort of stuff - if she hasn't I will buy it for her (and me)


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jun 17, 2013)

marty21 said:


> like the look of that - Mrs21 might already have it - she loves that sort of stuff - if she hasn't I will buy it for her (and me)


 
it's huge though - i've got it for a week and not sure i can get through it before the actual owners return!


----------



## Me76 (Jun 17, 2013)

18/40 Trapped, JN Konrath
19/40 Joyland, Stephen King
20/40 Girl Reading, Katie Ward

21/40 Safe House, Chris Ewan - free crime conspiracy thriller set on Isle of Man. Not awful.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 17, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> it's huge though - i've got it for a week and not sure i can get through it before the actual owners return!


She already has it  - she liked it


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 18, 2013)

1."Standing in Another Man's Grave" - Ian Rankin
2. "Child 44" - Tom Rob Smith
3. "The Leopard" - Jo Nesbo.
4. "Blood Money" - Chris Collett
5. "The Siege" - Simon Kernick
6. The Hypnotist - Lars Kepler
7. "When We Are Married"
6. "Jar City"
7. "The Yiddish Policeman's Union" - Michael Chabon
8. "Headless" - Adam Roberts

*9."Stone's Fall" - Iain Pears. Okay but a bit turgid at times*


----------



## marty21 (Jun 19, 2013)

1/50- City of Gold - Len Deighton
2/50- Outside- Shalini Bolan
3/50- Deep Black - Stephen Coonts and Jim Defelice
4/50- Before They Are Hanged - Joe Abercombie
5/50 - Last Arguments of Kings - Joe Abercrombie
6/50 - The Horse At The Gates - DC Alden
7/50 - Shakespeare's Local - Pete Brown
8/50 - Ash - James Herbert
9/50 - Capital - John Lanchester
10/50 - Covert Reich - A K Alexander
11/50 - The American West - Dee Brown
12/50 - Dark Winter - David Mark
13/50 - Bury My Heart at Wounded Knee - Dee Brown
14/50 - Light of the Western Stars- Zane Grey
15/50 -Riders of the Purple Sage - Zane Grey
16/50 - Mission to Paris - Alan Furst
17/50 -The Eyre Affair - Jasper Fforde
18/50 - Acquired for Development By...A Hackney Anthology - Edited by Gary Budden and Kit Caless
19/50 -Prisoner to the Streets - Robyn Travis
20/50 - The Fear Index - Robert Harris
21/50 - Rebel - Bernard Cornwell
22/50 - Copperhead- Bernard Cornwell
23/50 - The Departure - Neal Asher
24/50 - Battle Flag - Bernard Cornwell
25/50 - The Bloody Ground - Bernard Cornwell
26/50 - Deep Country - Five Years in the Welsh Hills. - Neil Ansell
27/50 - Deception - Jonathan Kellerman
*28/50 - Zero Point - Neal Asher* - another enjoyable sci fi romp


----------



## Stigmata (Jun 19, 2013)

1/12 The Mammoth Book of Best New SF vol 25 - ed. Gardner Dozois
2/12 Shakespeare's Local - Pete Brown
3/12 Woman on the Edge of Time - Marge Piercy
4/12 I Can Make You Hate - Charlie Brooker
5/12 Beowulf - trans. David Wright
6/12 Blake - Peter Ackroyd
7/12 The Business - Iain Banks


----------



## imposs1904 (Jun 20, 2013)

1/100 Barca: The Making of the Greatest Team in the World by Graham Hunter
2/100 Ramones by Nicholas Rombes
3/100 The Train by Georges Simenon
4/100 Wild Boy: My Life in Duran Duran by Andy Taylor
5/100 Physical Resistance: A Hundred Years of Anti-Fascism by Dave Hann
6/100 Walking With Ghosts by John Baker
7/100 Cupid's Dart by David Nobbs
8/100 The Pale Criminal by Phillip Kerr
9/100 The Roar of the Butterflies by Reginald Hill
10/100 Pack Men by Alan Bissett
11/100 Gods and Beasts by Denise Mina
12/100 The Graduate by Charles Webb
13/100 Backhand by Liza Cody
14/100 Kill Your Friends by John Niven
15/100 Hazell and the Menacing Jester by P.B. Yuill
16/100 Bucket Nut by Liza Cody
17/100 Monkey Wrench by Liza Cody
18/100 True Grit by Charles Portis
19/100 Murder in the Central Committee by Manuel Vazquez Montalban (reread)
20/100 A Very Profitable War by Didier Daeninckx (reread)
21/100 Musclebound by Liza Cody
22/100 Bitter Blue by Cath Staincliffe
23/100 All the Sad Young Literary Men by Keith Gessen
24/100 Sideswipe by Charles Willeford
25/100 Tattoo by Manuel Vázquez Montalbán
26/100 Smith by Leon Garfield
27/100 Bedsit Disco Queen: How I grew up and tried to be a pop star by Tracey Thorn
28/100 Spotland: The Sun Also Rises (And Other Football Stories) by Mark Hodkinson
29/100 Black Jack by Leon Garfield
30/100 Gig: The Life and Times of a Rock-star Fantasist by Simon Armitage
31/100 Kismet by Jakob Arjouni 
32/100 My Time, My Life by George Camden
33/100 Life at the Top: Season in the Premiership with Barnsley FC by Mark Hodkinson
34/100 Scully by Alan Bleasdale (reread)
35/100 Is Everyone Hanging Out Without Me? (And Other Concerns) by Mindy Kaling
36/100 Killing Bono by Neil McCormick
37/100 Scully and Mooey by Alan Bleasdale (reread)

*38/100 **Michael Kohlhaas by **Heinrich Von Kleist*


----------



## ringo (Jun 20, 2013)

1/30 The Room Of Lost Things - Stella Duffy
2/30 At Hell's Gate: A Soldiers Journey From War To Peace - Claude Anshin Thomas
3/30 The Bell Jar - Sylvia Plath
4/30 Altered Carbon - Richard K Morgan
5/30 The Chinese Potter: A Practical History Of Chinese Ceramics - Margaret Medley
6/30 Wolf Hall - Hilary Mantel
7/30 Pride And Prejudice - Jane Austen
8/30 The City & The City - China Mieville
9/30 The Optimist's Daughter - Eudora Welty
10/30 The Stranger - Albert Camus
11/30 Clarks In Jamaica - Al Fingers
12/30 Diamond Age - Neal Stephenson
13/30 Pao - Kerry Young
14/30 Skagboys - Irvine Welsh
15/30 Doctor Fischer of Geneva or the Bomb Party - Graham Greene.....Not so much a novel as a study of hate and greed. Brilliantly written and insightful, not sure if I liked it or not though,a grim subject. I really need to read something cheerful after those two.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 20, 2013)

Skagboys is ace- completes the quad. Glue, Skag Boys, Trainspotting, Porno


----------



## imposs1904 (Jun 22, 2013)

1/100 Barca: The Making of the Greatest Team in the World by Graham Hunter
2/100 Ramones by Nicholas Rombes
3/100 The Train by Georges Simenon
4/100 Wild Boy: My Life in Duran Duran by Andy Taylor
5/100 Physical Resistance: A Hundred Years of Anti-Fascism by Dave Hann
6/100 Walking With Ghosts by John Baker
7/100 Cupid's Dart by David Nobbs
8/100 The Pale Criminal by Phillip Kerr
9/100 The Roar of the Butterflies by Reginald Hill
10/100 Pack Men by Alan Bissett
11/100 Gods and Beasts by Denise Mina
12/100 The Graduate by Charles Webb
13/100 Backhand by Liza Cody
14/100 Kill Your Friends by John Niven
15/100 Hazell and the Menacing Jester by P.B. Yuill
16/100 Bucket Nut by Liza Cody
17/100 Monkey Wrench by Liza Cody
18/100 True Grit by Charles Portis
19/100 Murder in the Central Committee by Manuel Vazquez Montalban (reread)
20/100 A Very Profitable War by Didier Daeninckx (reread)
21/100 Musclebound by Liza Cody
22/100 Bitter Blue by Cath Staincliffe
23/100 All the Sad Young Literary Men by Keith Gessen
24/100 Sideswipe by Charles Willeford
25/100 Tattoo by Manuel Vázquez Montalbán
26/100 Smith by Leon Garfield
27/100 Bedsit Disco Queen: How I grew up and tried to be a pop star by Tracey Thorn
28/100 Spotland: The Sun Also Rises (And Other Football Stories) by Mark Hodkinson
29/100 Black Jack by Leon Garfield
30/100 Gig: The Life and Times of a Rock-star Fantasist by Simon Armitage
31/100 Kismet by Jakob Arjouni 
32/100 My Time, My Life by George Camden
33/100 Life at the Top: Season in the Premiership with Barnsley FC by Mark Hodkinson
34/100 Scully by Alan Bleasdale (reread)
35/100 Is Everyone Hanging Out Without Me? (And Other Concerns) by Mindy Kaling
36/100 Killing Bono by Neil McCormick
37/100 Scully and Mooey by Alan Bleasdale (reread)
38/100 Michael Kohlhaas by Heinrich Von Kleist

*39/100 **In Search of Alan Gilzean - The Lost Legacy of a Dundee and Spurs Legend by James Morgan*


----------



## Me76 (Jun 22, 2013)

19/40 Joyland, Stephen King
20/40 Girl Reading, Katie Ward
21/40 Safe House, Chris Ewan
22/40 The Half-life if Hannah, Nick Alexander - another free book. Family holiday angst, good stuff.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 23, 2013)

1/50 - Grits, Niall Griffiths
2/50 - Suicide Hill, James Ellroy
3/50 - Children of Men, P D James
4/50 - Worlds of English, Module guide
5/50 - Whit, Iain Banks
6/50 - Paula Spencer, Roddy Doyle
7/50 - Harm Done, Ruth Rendell
8/50 - The News Where You Are, Catherine O'Flynn
9/50 - Birdman, Mo Hayder
10/50 - Money, Martin Amis
11/50 - The 5:2 Diet Book, Kate Harrison
12/50 - The Treatment, Mo Hayder
13/50 -The Bell Jar, Sylvia Plath
14/50 - The Little Friend, Donna Tartt
15/50 - What Was lost, Catherine O'Flynn
16/50 - Stonemouth, Iain Banks
17/50 - The One You Love, Paul Pilkington
18/50 - English in the World - OU Study Guide
19/50 - English in the World: History, Diversity, Change, Edited by Philip Seargeant and Joan Swann
20/50 - The Woman in White, Wilkie Collins
21/50 - The Vanishing Point, Val McDermid
22/50 - The Thirty-Nine Steps, John Buchan
23/50 - Skagboys, Irvine Welsh
24/50 - Dracula, Bram Stoker
25/50 - Complicity, Iain Banks
26/50 - Trainspotting, Irvine Welsh

*27/50 - Ritual, Mo Hayder*


----------



## Red Storm (Jun 23, 2013)

1/20 - _A Clash of Kings_ by George R. R. Martin
2/20 - _A Storm of Swords_ by George R. R. Martin
3/20 - _Physical Resistance_ by Dave Hann
4/20 - _Frankenstein_ by Mary Shelly
5/20 - _The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest_ by Stieg Larsson
6/20 - _Brave New World_ by Aldous Huxley
7/20 - _Fahrenheit 451_ by Ray Bradbury
8/20 - _What Uncle Sam Really Wants_ by Noam Chomsky
9/20 - _Anno Dracula_ by Kim Newman
10/20 - _Colour of Magic_ by Terry Pratchett
11/20 - _The Great Gatsby_ by F. Scott Fitzgerald
12/20 - _Dracula_ by Bram Stoker

13/20 - _The Dark Tower_ by Stephen King


----------



## colbhoy (Jun 24, 2013)

1/20 -The Devil's Star by Jo Nesbo
2/20 - At Swim, Two Boys by Jamie O'Neill
3/20 - Lullaby Town by Robert Crais
4/20 - Gordon Smith, Prince of Wingers by Tony Smith
5/20 - Pride and Prejudice by Jane Austin
*6/20 - The Art of Fielding by Chad Harbach*


----------



## braindancer (Jun 24, 2013)

1/30 Mockingbird - Walter Tevis
2/30 More Than Human - Theodore Sturgeon
3/30 Bottle Factory Outing - Beryl Bainbridge
4/30 Return of the Soldier - Rebecca West
5/30 Mister Johnson - Joyce Carey
6/30 The Death of Bunny Munro - Nick Cave
7/30 The Room of Lost Things - Stella Duffy
8/30 The Hustler - Walter Tevis
9/30 On Chesil Beach - Ian McEwan
10/30 The Handmaids Tale - Margaret Atwood
11/30 Roadside Picnic - Arkady and Boris Strugatsky
12/30 The Bell Jar - Sylvia Plath
13/30 The Honorary Consul - Graham Greene​14/30 Slam - Nick Hornby​15/30 Fatal Remedies - Donna Leon​16/30 Wolf Hall - Hilary Mantel​17/30 The Human Stain - Phillip Roth​18/30 Ender's Game - Orson Scott Card​19/30 2001 A Space Odyssey - Arthur C Clarke​20/30 Fight Club - Chuck Palahniuk​21/30 The Colour Purple - Alice Walker​


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 25, 2013)

1."Standing in Another Man's Grave" - Ian Rankin
2. "Child 44" - Tom Rob Smith
3. "The Leopard" - Jo Nesbo.
4. "Blood Money" - Chris Collett
5. "The Siege" - Simon Kernick
6. The Hypnotist - Lars Kepler
7. "When We Are Married" - JB Priestley
6. "Jar City"
7. "The Yiddish Policeman's Union" - Michael Chabon
8. "Headless" - Adam Roberts
9."Stone's Fall" - Iain Pears

10. *"The Boys From Brazil" - Ira Levin. Good solid thriller*


----------



## saovkhach (Jun 26, 2013)

1/30 Mockingbird - Walter Tevis
2/30 More Than Human - Theodore Sturgeon
3/30 Bottle Factory Outing - Beryl Bainbridge
4/30 Return of the Soldier - Rebecca West


----------



## magneze (Jun 26, 2013)

1. Noam Chomsky - Occupy
2. Ian Bone - Bash The Rich
3. Iain Sinclair - London Orbital
4. Richard Morgan - Black Man
5. John Lanchester - Whoops!: Why everyone owes everyone and no one can pay
6. David Herman - Effective JavaScript
7. Francois Lelord - Hector & The Search For Happiness
8. Edward Tufte - The Visual Display of Quantative Information
9. Orson Scott Card - Ender's Game
10. Stephen Few - Information Dashboard Design
*11. Susan Cain - Quiet, the power of introverts in a world that can't stop talking*

Fantastic book, if a little heavy on American examples. However, as one of the most extroverted countries this is forgivable. The book explains introversion/extroversion, how extroversion has become a cultural norm, been built into many workplaces and how introverts can struggle. She also explains a lot about how introverts work. Understanding this provides some interesting insight into how some small changes for an introvert in an extroverted world can make a big difference. Highly recommended for introverts or extroverts who wonder what's up with that quiet person in the corner.


----------



## braindancer (Jun 26, 2013)

saovkhach said:


> 1/30 Mockingbird - Walter Tevis
> 2/30 More Than Human - Theodore Sturgeon
> 3/30 Bottle Factory Outing - Beryl Bainbridge
> 4/30 Return of the Soldier - Rebecca West


 
How odd.  Are you me?  Those were the first 4 books I read this year......


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 26, 2013)

braindancer said:


> How odd. Are you me? Those were the first 4 books I read this year......


 
 strange


----------



## petee (Jun 27, 2013)

petee said:


> 11/30 beowulf
> 12/30 facing the ocean (cunliffe)


13/30 intelligence wars (powers)


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jun 27, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> 40. Clive Aslet - Villages of Britain - The 500 Villages That Made Britain. a huge tome full of interesting thumbnail histories about villages.


 
41. Gav Thorpe - Deliverance Lost
42. John Reed - Ten Days That Shook The World - this is so awesome, really interesting eye-witness accounts of the November Revolution that took the Bolsheviks to power.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 27, 2013)

1/50- City of Gold - Len Deighton
2/50- Outside- Shalini Bolan
3/50- Deep Black - Stephen Coonts and Jim Defelice
4/50- Before They Are Hanged - Joe Abercombie
5/50 - Last Arguments of Kings - Joe Abercrombie
6/50 - The Horse At The Gates - DC Alden
7/50 - Shakespeare's Local - Pete Brown
8/50 - Ash - James Herbert
9/50 - Capital - John Lanchester
10/50 - Covert Reich - A K Alexander
11/50 - The American West - Dee Brown
12/50 - Dark Winter - David Mark
13/50 - Bury My Heart at Wounded Knee - Dee Brown
14/50 - Light of the Western Stars- Zane Grey
15/50 -Riders of the Purple Sage - Zane Grey
16/50 - Mission to Paris - Alan Furst
17/50 -The Eyre Affair - Jasper Fforde
18/50 - Acquired for Development By...A Hackney Anthology - Edited by Gary Budden and Kit Caless
19/50 -Prisoner to the Streets - Robyn Travis
20/50 - The Fear Index - Robert Harris
21/50 - Rebel - Bernard Cornwell
22/50 - Copperhead- Bernard Cornwell
23/50 - The Departure - Neal Asher
24/50 - Battle Flag - Bernard Cornwell
25/50 - The Bloody Ground - Bernard Cornwell
26/50 - Deep Country - Five Years in the Welsh Hills. - Neil Ansell
27/50 - Deception - Jonathan Kellerman
28/50* - *Zero Point - Neal Asher 
29/50 - Birdscapes - Birds  in Our Imagination and Experience - Jeremy Mynott

interesting - Mynott is a uber twitcher, writing about the history of human interaction with our feathered friends


----------



## Kidda (Jun 28, 2013)

Kidda said:


> 1/15- North by Northwestern (Deadliest Waters) by Sig Hansen​2/15- Narrowboat Dreams by Steve Haywood​3/15- Baptism of Fire by Frank Collins
> 4/15- Ascension by Cameron Dante


5/15- Book by Whoopi Goldberg 

Shockingly unread this year. Hoping to make up for it over the summer break.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jun 29, 2013)

1/100 Barca: The Making of the Greatest Team in the World by Graham Hunter
2/100 Ramones by Nicholas Rombes
3/100 The Train by Georges Simenon
4/100 Wild Boy: My Life in Duran Duran by Andy Taylor
5/100 Physical Resistance: A Hundred Years of Anti-Fascism by Dave Hann
6/100 Walking With Ghosts by John Baker
7/100 Cupid's Dart by David Nobbs
8/100 The Pale Criminal by Phillip Kerr
9/100 The Roar of the Butterflies by Reginald Hill
10/100 Pack Men by Alan Bissett
11/100 Gods and Beasts by Denise Mina
12/100 The Graduate by Charles Webb
13/100 Backhand by Liza Cody
14/100 Kill Your Friends by John Niven
15/100 Hazell and the Menacing Jester by P.B. Yuill
16/100 Bucket Nut by Liza Cody
17/100 Monkey Wrench by Liza Cody
18/100 True Grit by Charles Portis
19/100 Murder in the Central Committee by Manuel Vazquez Montalban (reread)
20/100 A Very Profitable War by Didier Daeninckx (reread)
21/100 Musclebound by Liza Cody
22/100 Bitter Blue by Cath Staincliffe
23/100 All the Sad Young Literary Men by Keith Gessen
24/100 Sideswipe by Charles Willeford
25/100 Tattoo by Manuel Vázquez Montalbán
26/100 Smith by Leon Garfield
27/100 Bedsit Disco Queen: How I grew up and tried to be a pop star by Tracey Thorn
28/100 Spotland: The Sun Also Rises (And Other Football Stories) by Mark Hodkinson
29/100 Black Jack by Leon Garfield
30/100 Gig: The Life and Times of a Rock-star Fantasist by Simon Armitage
31/100 Kismet by Jakob Arjouni 
32/100 My Time, My Life by George Camden
33/100 Life at the Top: Season in the Premiership with Barnsley FC by Mark Hodkinson
34/100 Scully by Alan Bleasdale (reread)
35/100 Is Everyone Hanging Out Without Me? (And Other Concerns) by Mindy Kaling
36/100 Killing Bono by Neil McCormick
37/100 Scully and Mooey by Alan Bleasdale (reread)
38/100 Michael Kohlhaas by Heinrich Von Kleist
39/100 In Search of Alan Gilzean - The Lost Legacy of a Dundee and Spurs Legend by James Morgan

*40/100 **Talking to Girls About Duran Duran: One Young Man's Quest for True Love and a Cooler Haircut by Rob Sheffield*


----------



## braindancer (Jun 30, 2013)

1/30 Mockingbird - Walter Tevis
2/30 More Than Human - Theodore Sturgeon
3/30 Bottle Factory Outing - Beryl Bainbridge
4/30 Return of the Soldier - Rebecca West
5/30 Mister Johnson - Joyce Carey
6/30 The Death of Bunny Munro - Nick Cave
7/30 The Room of Lost Things - Stella Duffy
8/30 The Hustler - Walter Tevis
9/30 On Chesil Beach - Ian McEwan
10/30 The Handmaids Tale - Margaret Atwood
11/30 Roadside Picnic - Arkady and Boris Strugatsky
12/30 The Bell Jar - Sylvia Plath
13/30 The Honorary Consul - Graham Greene​14/30 Slam - Nick Hornby​15/30 Fatal Remedies - Donna Leon​16/30 Wolf Hall - Hilary Mantel​17/30 The Human Stain - Phillip Roth​18/30 Ender's Game - Orson Scott Card​19/30 2001 A Space Odyssey - Arthur C Clarke​20/30 Fight Club - Chuck Palahniuk​21/30 The Colour Purple - Alice Walker​22/30 The Motel Life - Willy Vlautin​


----------



## Me76 (Jun 30, 2013)

I picked up a book from the pile in the bathroom today an it was in comic book format which surprised me. I read it but not sure if it counts towards my reading list


----------



## ringo (Jul 1, 2013)

1/30 The Room Of Lost Things - Stella Duffy
2/30 At Hell's Gate: A Soldiers Journey From War To Peace - Claude Anshin Thomas
3/30 The Bell Jar - Sylvia Plath
4/30 Altered Carbon - Richard K Morgan
5/30 The Chinese Potter: A Practical History Of Chinese Ceramics - Margaret Medley
6/30 Wolf Hall - Hilary Mantel
7/30 Pride And Prejudice - Jane Austen
8/30 The City & The City - China Mieville
9/30 The Optimist's Daughter - Eudora Welty
10/30 The Stranger - Albert Camus
11/30 Clarks In Jamaica - Al Fingers
12/30 Diamond Age - Neal Stephenson
13/30 Pao - Kerry Young
14/30 Skagboys - Irvine Welsh
15/30 Doctor Fischer of Geneva or the Bomb Party - Graham Greene
16/30 Gimpel The Fool - Isaac Bashevis Singer.....Brilliant mixture of Polish/Jewish/rural magic, myth and folklore short stories. Full of love, pain, morality and a heavy dose of pathos.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jul 2, 2013)

1/100 Barca: The Making of the Greatest Team in the World by Graham Hunter
2/100 Ramones by Nicholas Rombes
3/100 The Train by Georges Simenon
4/100 Wild Boy: My Life in Duran Duran by Andy Taylor
5/100 Physical Resistance: A Hundred Years of Anti-Fascism by Dave Hann
6/100 Walking With Ghosts by John Baker
7/100 Cupid's Dart by David Nobbs
8/100 The Pale Criminal by Phillip Kerr
9/100 The Roar of the Butterflies by Reginald Hill
10/100 Pack Men by Alan Bissett
11/100 Gods and Beasts by Denise Mina
12/100 The Graduate by Charles Webb
13/100 Backhand by Liza Cody
14/100 Kill Your Friends by John Niven
15/100 Hazell and the Menacing Jester by P.B. Yuill
16/100 Bucket Nut by Liza Cody
17/100 Monkey Wrench by Liza Cody
18/100 True Grit by Charles Portis
19/100 Murder in the Central Committee by Manuel Vazquez Montalban (reread)
20/100 A Very Profitable War by Didier Daeninckx (reread)
21/100 Musclebound by Liza Cody
22/100 Bitter Blue by Cath Staincliffe
23/100 All the Sad Young Literary Men by Keith Gessen
24/100 Sideswipe by Charles Willeford
25/100 Tattoo by Manuel Vázquez Montalbán
26/100 Smith by Leon Garfield
27/100 Bedsit Disco Queen: How I grew up and tried to be a pop star by Tracey Thorn
28/100 Spotland: The Sun Also Rises (And Other Football Stories) by Mark Hodkinson
29/100 Black Jack by Leon Garfield
30/100 Gig: The Life and Times of a Rock-star Fantasist by Simon Armitage
31/100 Kismet by Jakob Arjouni 
32/100 My Time, My Life by George Camden
33/100 Life at the Top: Season in the Premiership with Barnsley FC by Mark Hodkinson
34/100 Scully by Alan Bleasdale (reread)
35/100 Is Everyone Hanging Out Without Me? (And Other Concerns) by Mindy Kaling
36/100 Killing Bono by Neil McCormick
37/100 Scully and Mooey by Alan Bleasdale (reread)
38/100 Michael Kohlhaas by Heinrich Von Kleist
39/100 In Search of Alan Gilzean - The Lost Legacy of a Dundee and Spurs Legend by James Morgan
40/100 Talking to Girls About Duran Duran: One Young Man's Quest for True Love and a Cooler Haircut by Rob Sheffield

*41/100 The House On The Embankment by Yuri Trifonov*


----------



## ringo (Jul 2, 2013)

1/30 The Room Of Lost Things - Stella Duffy
2/30 At Hell's Gate: A Soldiers Journey From War To Peace - Claude Anshin Thomas
3/30 The Bell Jar - Sylvia Plath
4/30 Altered Carbon - Richard K Morgan
5/30 The Chinese Potter: A Practical History Of Chinese Ceramics - Margaret Medley
6/30 Wolf Hall - Hilary Mantel
7/30 Pride And Prejudice - Jane Austen
8/30 The City & The City - China Mieville
9/30 The Optimist's Daughter - Eudora Welty
10/30 The Stranger - Albert Camus
11/30 Clarks In Jamaica - Al Fingers
12/30 Diamond Age - Neal Stephenson
13/30 Pao - Kerry Young
14/30 Skagboys - Irvine Welsh
15/30 Doctor Fischer of Geneva or the Bomb Party - Graham Greene
16/30 Gimpel The Fool - Isaac Bashevis Singer
17/30 The Pursuit Of Perfect - Tal Ben-Shahar......Interesting guide to how to stop being a perfectionist, ostensibly to help you to be satisfied with and enjoy what you have got. Interested in this because of the age old record collector syndrome - need record, hunt for record, find record, pay lots of money for record, play record a few times then put on shelves and start process again, repeating for 35 years. Some good tips which I shall try to take on board and apply to other areas of life, so far so good.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 3, 2013)

1/50- City of Gold - Len Deighton
2/50- Outside- Shalini Bolan
3/50- Deep Black - Stephen Coonts and Jim Defelice
4/50- Before They Are Hanged - Joe Abercombie
5/50 - Last Arguments of Kings - Joe Abercrombie
6/50 - The Horse At The Gates - DC Alden
7/50 - Shakespeare's Local - Pete Brown
8/50 - Ash - James Herbert
9/50 - Capital - John Lanchester
10/50 - Covert Reich - A K Alexander
11/50 - The American West - Dee Brown
12/50 - Dark Winter - David Mark
13/50 - Bury My Heart at Wounded Knee - Dee Brown
14/50 - Light of the Western Stars- Zane Grey
15/50 -Riders of the Purple Sage - Zane Grey
16/50 - Mission to Paris - Alan Furst
17/50 -The Eyre Affair - Jasper Fforde
18/50 - Acquired for Development By...A Hackney Anthology - Edited by Gary Budden and Kit Caless
19/50 -Prisoner to the Streets - Robyn Travis
20/50 - The Fear Index - Robert Harris
21/50 - Rebel - Bernard Cornwell
22/50 - Copperhead- Bernard Cornwell
23/50 - The Departure - Neal Asher
24/50 - Battle Flag - Bernard Cornwell
25/50 - The Bloody Ground - Bernard Cornwell
26/50 - Deep Country - Five Years in the Welsh Hills. - Neil Ansell
27/50 - Deception - Jonathan Kellerman
28/50* - *Zero Point - Neal Asher
29/50 - Birdscapes - Birds in Our Imagination and Experience - Jeremy Mynott
30/50 - Extinction Point - Paul Anthony Jones

end of the world - alien germ invasion shenanigans


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 4, 2013)

1/50 - Grits, Niall Griffiths
2/50 - Suicide Hill, James Ellroy
3/50 - Children of Men, P D James
4/50 - Worlds of English, Module guide
5/50 - Whit, Iain Banks
6/50 - Paula Spencer, Roddy Doyle
7/50 - Harm Done, Ruth Rendell
8/50 - The News Where You Are, Catherine O'Flynn
9/50 - Birdman, Mo Hayder
10/50 - Money, Martin Amis
11/50 - The 5:2 Diet Book, Kate Harrison
12/50 - The Treatment, Mo Hayder
13/50 -The Bell Jar, Sylvia Plath
14/50 - The Little Friend, Donna Tartt
15/50 - What Was lost, Catherine O'Flynn
16/50 - Stonemouth, Iain Banks
17/50 - The One You Love, Paul Pilkington
18/50 - English in the World - OU Study Guide
19/50 - English in the World: History, Diversity, Change, Edited by Philip Seargeant and Joan Swann
20/50 - The Woman in White, Wilkie Collins
21/50 - The Vanishing Point, Val McDermid
22/50 - The Thirty-Nine Steps, John Buchan
23/50 - Skagboys, Irvine Welsh
24/50 - Dracula, Bram Stoker
25/50 - Complicity, Iain Banks
26/50 - Trainspotting, Irvine Welsh
27/50 - Ritual, Mo Hayder

*28/50 - Feersum Endjinn, Iain M Banks*


----------



## marty21 (Jul 4, 2013)

1/50- City of Gold - Len Deighton
2/50- Outside- Shalini Bolan
3/50- Deep Black - Stephen Coonts and Jim Defelice
4/50- Before They Are Hanged - Joe Abercombie
5/50 - Last Arguments of Kings - Joe Abercrombie
6/50 - The Horse At The Gates - DC Alden
7/50 - Shakespeare's Local - Pete Brown
8/50 - Ash - James Herbert
9/50 - Capital - John Lanchester
10/50 - Covert Reich - A K Alexander
11/50 - The American West - Dee Brown
12/50 - Dark Winter - David Mark
13/50 - Bury My Heart at Wounded Knee - Dee Brown
14/50 - Light of the Western Stars- Zane Grey
15/50 -Riders of the Purple Sage - Zane Grey
16/50 - Mission to Paris - Alan Furst
17/50 -The Eyre Affair - Jasper Fforde
18/50 - Acquired for Development By...A Hackney Anthology - Edited by Gary Budden and Kit Caless
19/50 -Prisoner to the Streets - Robyn Travis
20/50 - The Fear Index - Robert Harris
21/50 - Rebel - Bernard Cornwell
22/50 - Copperhead- Bernard Cornwell
23/50 - The Departure - Neal Asher
24/50 - Battle Flag - Bernard Cornwell
25/50 - The Bloody Ground - Bernard Cornwell
26/50 - Deep Country - Five Years in the Welsh Hills. - Neil Ansell
27/50 - Deception - Jonathan Kellerman
28/50* - *Zero Point - Neal Asher
29/50 - Birdscapes - Birds in Our Imagination and Experience - Jeremy Mynott
30/50 - Extinction Point - Paul Antony Jones
31/50- Extinction Point: Exodus -Paul Antony Jones


----------



## Kidda (Jul 4, 2013)

1/15- North by Northwestern (Deadliest Waters) by Sig Hansen​2/15- Narrowboat Dreams by Steve Haywood​3/15- Baptism of Fire by Frank Collins​4/15- Ascension by Cameron Dante​5/15- Book by Whoopi Goldberg​       6/15- Undercover by Rob Evans and Paul Lewis.

Uncomfortable revelations on every page. Aghh. Meh. Bleugh.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jul 4, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> 41. Gav Thorpe - Deliverance Lost
> 42. John Reed - Ten Days That Shook The World - this is so awesome, really interesting eye-witness accounts of the November Revolution that took the Bolsheviks to power.


 
43. John Swallow - Deus Sanguinine
44. John Swallow - Red Fury
45. China Mielvil - King Rat (all the good bits have been nicked from Neil Gaiman
46. Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter - The Long Earth (many of the good bits have been nicked from Neil Gaiman (or possibly the places he nicked them from))


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 5, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> 43. John Swallow - Deus Sanguinine
> 44. John Swallow - Red Fury
> 45. China Mielvil - King Rat (all the good bits have been nicked from Neil Gaiman
> 46. Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter - The Long Earth (many of the good bits have been nicked from Neil Gaiman (or possibly the places he nicked them from))


 


Long Earth was a load of old shit and Lobsang is a twat


think King Rat predates gaimans stuff btw


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jul 5, 2013)

1.  i agree.
2. it doesn't, i checked.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 5, 2013)

1."Standing in Another Man's Grave" - Ian Rankin
2. "Child 44" - Tom Rob Smith
3. "The Leopard" - Jo Nesbo.
4. "Blood Money" - Chris Collett
5. "The Siege" - Simon Kernick
6. The Hypnotist - Lars Kepler
7. "When We Are Married"
6. "Jar City"
7. "The Yiddish Policeman's Union" - Michael Chabon
8. "Headless" - Adam Roberts
9."Stone's Fall" 

10. "The Wrath of Angels" - John Connolly. Excellent.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jul 6, 2013)

1/100 Barca: The Making of the Greatest Team in the World by Graham Hunter
2/100 Ramones by Nicholas Rombes
3/100 The Train by Georges Simenon
4/100 Wild Boy: My Life in Duran Duran by Andy Taylor
5/100 Physical Resistance: A Hundred Years of Anti-Fascism by Dave Hann
6/100 Walking With Ghosts by John Baker
7/100 Cupid's Dart by David Nobbs
8/100 The Pale Criminal by Phillip Kerr
9/100 The Roar of the Butterflies by Reginald Hill
10/100 Pack Men by Alan Bissett
11/100 Gods and Beasts by Denise Mina
12/100 The Graduate by Charles Webb
13/100 Backhand by Liza Cody
14/100 Kill Your Friends by John Niven
15/100 Hazell and the Menacing Jester by P.B. Yuill
16/100 Bucket Nut by Liza Cody
17/100 Monkey Wrench by Liza Cody
18/100 True Grit by Charles Portis
19/100 Murder in the Central Committee by Manuel Vazquez Montalban (reread)
20/100 A Very Profitable War by Didier Daeninckx (reread)
21/100 Musclebound by Liza Cody
22/100 Bitter Blue by Cath Staincliffe
23/100 All the Sad Young Literary Men by Keith Gessen
24/100 Sideswipe by Charles Willeford
25/100 Tattoo by Manuel Vázquez Montalbán
26/100 Smith by Leon Garfield
27/100 Bedsit Disco Queen: How I grew up and tried to be a pop star by Tracey Thorn
28/100 Spotland: The Sun Also Rises (And Other Football Stories) by Mark Hodkinson
29/100 Black Jack by Leon Garfield
30/100 Gig: The Life and Times of a Rock-star Fantasist by Simon Armitage
31/100 Kismet by Jakob Arjouni 
32/100 My Time, My Life by George Camden
33/100 Life at the Top: Season in the Premiership with Barnsley FC by Mark Hodkinson
34/100 Scully by Alan Bleasdale (reread)
35/100 Is Everyone Hanging Out Without Me? (And Other Concerns) by Mindy Kaling
36/100 Killing Bono by Neil McCormick
37/100 Scully and Mooey by Alan Bleasdale (reread)
38/100 Michael Kohlhaas by Heinrich Von Kleist
39/100 In Search of Alan Gilzean - The Lost Legacy of a Dundee and Spurs Legend by James Morgan
40/100 Talking to Girls About Duran Duran: One Young Man's Quest for True Love and a Cooler Haircut by Rob Sheffield
41/100 The House On The Embankment by Yuri Trifonov

*42/100 **That's Me in the Corner: Adventures of an ordinary boy in a celebrity world by Andrew Collins*


----------



## Me76 (Jul 6, 2013)

1/50 Rachels Holiday, Marian Keyes
2/50 Fingersmith, Sarah Waters 
3/50 Life, Death and Vanilla Slices, Jenny Eclair
4/50 Pushed Too Far, Ann Voss Peterson
5/50 Born Weird, Andrew Kaufman
6/50 The People of the Abyss, Jack London
7/50 Gray Justice, Alan McDermott
8/50 Gone Tomorrow, Lee Child
9/50 the Hundred year old Man Who Climbed Out of the Window and Disappeared, Jonas Jonasson
10/50 First Murder, Fred Limberg
11/50 Capital, John Lanchester
12/40 An Order of Coffee and Tears, Brian Spangler
13/40 Catcher in the Rye, JD Salinger
14/40 Alone: The Girl in the Box, Robert J Crane
15/40 Uglies, Scott Westerfeld
16/40 Enemy in Blue: The Chase, Derek Blass
17/40 Out on a Limb, Lynn Barrett-Lee
18/40 Trapped, JN Konrath
19/40 Joyland, Stephen King
20/40 Girl Reading, Katie Ward
21/40 Safe House, Chris Ewan
22/40 The Half-life if Hannah, Nick Alexander
23/40 The Nightmare Stone, Finian Black - haunted house story with Peter Pan. Alright but very predictable.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 8, 2013)

1/50- City of Gold - Len Deighton
2/50- Outside- Shalini Bolan
3/50- Deep Black - Stephen Coonts and Jim Defelice
4/50- Before They Are Hanged - Joe Abercombie
5/50 - Last Arguments of Kings - Joe Abercrombie
6/50 - The Horse At The Gates - DC Alden
7/50 - Shakespeare's Local - Pete Brown
8/50 - Ash - James Herbert
9/50 - Capital - John Lanchester
10/50 - Covert Reich - A K Alexander
11/50 - The American West - Dee Brown
12/50 - Dark Winter - David Mark
13/50 - Bury My Heart at Wounded Knee - Dee Brown
14/50 - Light of the Western Stars- Zane Grey
15/50 -Riders of the Purple Sage - Zane Grey
16/50 - Mission to Paris - Alan Furst
17/50 -The Eyre Affair - Jasper Fforde
18/50 - Acquired for Development By...A Hackney Anthology - Edited by Gary Budden and Kit Caless
19/50 -Prisoner to the Streets - Robyn Travis
20/50 - The Fear Index - Robert Harris
21/50 - Rebel - Bernard Cornwell
22/50 - Copperhead- Bernard Cornwell
23/50 - The Departure - Neal Asher
24/50 - Battle Flag - Bernard Cornwell
25/50 - The Bloody Ground - Bernard Cornwell
26/50 - Deep Country - Five Years in the Welsh Hills. - Neil Ansell
27/50 - Deception - Jonathan Kellerman
28/50* - *Zero Point - Neal Asher
29/50 - Birdscapes - Birds in Our Imagination and Experience - Jeremy Mynott
30/50 - Extinction Point - Paul Antony Jones
31/50- Extinction Point: Exodus -Paul Antony Jones
*32/50 - Burn Out - Traci Hohenstein*


----------



## TruXta (Jul 8, 2013)

TruXta said:


> 15/50. _Chronicles of the Black Company_, the first three in the Black Company series by Glen Cook.


16/50. _Empty Space_, M. John Harrison. Beautiful.


----------



## xenon (Jul 8, 2013)

01/30 Pimp - Iceberg Slim
02/30 I Can Make you Hate - Charlie Brooker
03/30 Back Story - David Mitchell
04/30 Century Rain - Alastair Reynolds
05/30 Debt the First 5000 Years - David Graeber
 06/30 Ilium - Dan Simmons
07/30 Rapture of the Nerds - Cory Doctorow and Charlie Stross
08/30 The Big Sleep - Raymond Chandler
09/30 Fairwell My Lovely - Raymond Chandler
10/30 Trick Baby - Iceberg Slim
11/30 Gardens of the Moon - Steven Erickson
12/30 Red Seas, Red Skies - Scott Lynch
13/30 Ack-Ack Macaque - Gareth L Powell
14/30 In The Shadow of the Sword - Tom Holland
15/30 Chronacles of the Black Company. The Black Company. - Glen Cook


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jul 8, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> 43. John Swallow - Deus Sanguinine
> 44. John Swallow - Red Fury
> 45. China Mielvil - King Rat (all the good bits have been nicked from Neil Gaiman
> 46. Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter - The Long Earth (many of the good bits have been nicked from Neil Gaiman (or possibly the places he nicked them from))


 
47. Caspar Addyman - Help Yourself
48. Salman Rushdie - The Satanic Verses (it's a bit good, so far)


----------



## MrSki (Jul 8, 2013)

1/100     Dissolution -  C J Sansom
2/100     Dark Fire   -   C J Sansom
3/100     Sovereign  -     C J Sansom
4/100     Across the Face of the World  -    Russell Kirkpatrick
5/100     The Right Hand of God            -    Russell Kirkpatrick
6/100     In Earth Abides the Flame       -    Russell Kirkpatrick
7/100     The Hobbit    -    J R R Tolkien
8/100     Temeraire                      Naomi Novik
9/100     Throne of Jade              Naomi Novik
10/100  Black Powder War           Naomi Novik
11/100  Empire of Ivory               Naomi Novik
12/100  Victory of Eagles             Naomi Novik
13/100 Tongues of Serpants        Naomi Novik
14/100 Odalisque             Fiona McIntosh
15/100  Emissary              Fiona McIntosh
16/100  Goddess              Fiona McIntosh
17/100 The Wilt Inheritance        Tom Sharpe
18/100 The Truth about these Strange Times      Adam Foulds
19/100  Heretic    -    C J Sansom
20/100  Gallows Thief   -  Bernard Cornwell
21/100  The Hartlepool Monkey - Sean Longley
22/100 Six Suspects  - Vikas Swarup
23/100 Heartstone  -    C J Sansom
24/100  The Town with No Twin -   Barry Pilton
25/100 Harlequin    -     Bernard Cornwell
26/100  Vagabond   -        Bernard Cornwell
27/100  School for Scumbags   -   Danny King
28/100  The Swap            Anthony Moore
29/100  Heretic                 Bernard Cornwell
30/100 1356                       Bernard Cornwell
31/100 Azincourt              Bernard Cornwell
32/100  Oh Pure & Radiant Heart              Lydia Millet
33/100  Sharpe’s Triumph           Bernard Cornwell
34/100  Sharpe’s Fortress           Bernard Cornwell
35/100  Sharpe’s Prey                 Bernard Cornwell
36/100  The Last Kingdom           Bernard Cornwell
37/100  The Pale Horseman         Bernard Cornwell
38/100  Sharpe’s Rifles                Bernard Cornwell
39/100  The Lords of the North   Bernard Cornwell
40/100  Sword Song                     Bernard Cornwell
41/100  The Fort                          Bernard Cornwell
42/100  The Burning Land            Bernard Cornwell
43/100  Death of Kings                 Bernard Cornwell
44/100  Sharpe’s Escape              Bernard Cornwell
45/100  Sharpe’s Battle                Bernard Cornwell
46/100  Sharpe’s Fury                  Bernard Cornwell
47/100  Sharpe’s Company           Bernard Cornwell
48/100  The Generals     Simon Scarrow
49/100  Fire & Sword      Simon Scarrow
50/100  Stonehenge 2000 BC      Bernard Cornwell
51/100  The Better Mousetrap   Tom Holt
52/100  Sharpe’s Waterloo          Bernard Cornwell

53/100 Bageye at the Wheel       Colin Grant


----------



## marty21 (Jul 10, 2013)

1/50- City of Gold - Len Deighton
2/50- Outside- Shalini Bolan
3/50- Deep Black - Stephen Coonts and Jim Defelice
4/50- Before They Are Hanged - Joe Abercombie
5/50 - Last Arguments of Kings - Joe Abercrombie
6/50 - The Horse At The Gates - DC Alden
7/50 - Shakespeare's Local - Pete Brown
8/50 - Ash - James Herbert
9/50 - Capital - John Lanchester
10/50 - Covert Reich - A K Alexander
11/50 - The American West - Dee Brown
12/50 - Dark Winter - David Mark
13/50 - Bury My Heart at Wounded Knee - Dee Brown
14/50 - Light of the Western Stars- Zane Grey
15/50 -Riders of the Purple Sage - Zane Grey
16/50 - Mission to Paris - Alan Furst
17/50 -The Eyre Affair - Jasper Fforde
18/50 - Acquired for Development By...A Hackney Anthology - Edited by Gary Budden and Kit Caless
19/50 -Prisoner to the Streets - Robyn Travis
20/50 - The Fear Index - Robert Harris
21/50 - Rebel - Bernard Cornwell
22/50 - Copperhead- Bernard Cornwell
23/50 - The Departure - Neal Asher
24/50 - Battle Flag - Bernard Cornwell
25/50 - The Bloody Ground - Bernard Cornwell
26/50 - Deep Country - Five Years in the Welsh Hills. - Neil Ansell
27/50 - Deception - Jonathan Kellerman
28/50* - *Zero Point - Neal Asher
29/50 - Birdscapes - Birds in Our Imagination and Experience - Jeremy Mynott
30/50 - Extinction Point - Paul Antony Jones
31/50- Extinction Point: Exodus -Paul Antony Jones
32/50 - Burn Out - Traci Hohenstein
*33/50 - The Urban Birder - David Lindo*


----------



## imposs1904 (Jul 11, 2013)

1/100 Barca: The Making of the Greatest Team in the World by Graham Hunter
2/100 Ramones by Nicholas Rombes
3/100 The Train by Georges Simenon
4/100 Wild Boy: My Life in Duran Duran by Andy Taylor
5/100 Physical Resistance: A Hundred Years of Anti-Fascism by Dave Hann
6/100 Walking With Ghosts by John Baker
7/100 Cupid's Dart by David Nobbs
8/100 The Pale Criminal by Phillip Kerr
9/100 The Roar of the Butterflies by Reginald Hill
10/100 Pack Men by Alan Bissett
11/100 Gods and Beasts by Denise Mina
12/100 The Graduate by Charles Webb
13/100 Backhand by Liza Cody
14/100 Kill Your Friends by John Niven
15/100 Hazell and the Menacing Jester by P.B. Yuill
16/100 Bucket Nut by Liza Cody
17/100 Monkey Wrench by Liza Cody
18/100 True Grit by Charles Portis
19/100 Murder in the Central Committee by Manuel Vazquez Montalban (reread)
20/100 A Very Profitable War by Didier Daeninckx (reread)
21/100 Musclebound by Liza Cody
22/100 Bitter Blue by Cath Staincliffe
23/100 All the Sad Young Literary Men by Keith Gessen
24/100 Sideswipe by Charles Willeford
25/100 Tattoo by Manuel Vázquez Montalbán
26/100 Smith by Leon Garfield
27/100 Bedsit Disco Queen: How I grew up and tried to be a pop star by Tracey Thorn
28/100 Spotland: The Sun Also Rises (And Other Football Stories) by Mark Hodkinson
29/100 Black Jack by Leon Garfield
30/100 Gig: The Life and Times of a Rock-star Fantasist by Simon Armitage
31/100 Kismet by Jakob Arjouni 
32/100 My Time, My Life by George Camden
33/100 Life at the Top: Season in the Premiership with Barnsley FC by Mark Hodkinson
34/100 Scully by Alan Bleasdale (reread)
35/100 Is Everyone Hanging Out Without Me? (And Other Concerns) by Mindy Kaling
36/100 Killing Bono by Neil McCormick
37/100 Scully and Mooey by Alan Bleasdale (reread)
38/100 Michael Kohlhaas by Heinrich Von Kleist
39/100 In Search of Alan Gilzean - The Lost Legacy of a Dundee and Spurs Legend by James Morgan
40/100 Talking to Girls About Duran Duran: One Young Man's Quest for True Love and a Cooler Haircut by Rob Sheffield
41/100 The House On The Embankment by Yuri Trifonov
42/100 That's Me in the Corner: Adventures of an ordinary boy in a celebrity world by Andrew Collins

*43/100 The Thirtyfirst of February by Julian Symons*


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 11, 2013)

1/50 - Grits, Niall Griffiths
2/50 - Suicide Hill, James Ellroy
3/50 - Children of Men, P D James
4/50 - Worlds of English, Module guide
5/50 - Whit, Iain Banks
6/50 - Paula Spencer, Roddy Doyle
7/50 - Harm Done, Ruth Rendell
8/50 - The News Where You Are, Catherine O'Flynn
9/50 - Birdman, Mo Hayder
10/50 - Money, Martin Amis
11/50 - The 5:2 Diet Book, Kate Harrison
12/50 - The Treatment, Mo Hayder
13/50 -The Bell Jar, Sylvia Plath
14/50 - The Little Friend, Donna Tartt
15/50 - What Was lost, Catherine O'Flynn
16/50 - Stonemouth, Iain Banks
17/50 - The One You Love, Paul Pilkington
18/50 - English in the World - OU Study Guide
19/50 - English in the World: History, Diversity, Change, Edited by Philip Seargeant and Joan Swann
20/50 - The Woman in White, Wilkie Collins
21/50 - The Vanishing Point, Val McDermid
22/50 - The Thirty-Nine Steps, John Buchan
23/50 - Skagboys, Irvine Welsh
24/50 - Dracula, Bram Stoker
25/50 - Complicity, Iain Banks
26/50 - Trainspotting, Irvine Welsh
27/50 - Ritual, Mo Hayder
28/50 - Feersum Endjinn, Iain M Banks

*29/50 - One Across, Two Down, Ruth Rendell*
*30/50 - White Bones, Graham Masterton*​


----------



## braindancer (Jul 12, 2013)

1/30 Mockingbird - Walter Tevis
2/30 More Than Human - Theodore Sturgeon
3/30 Bottle Factory Outing - Beryl Bainbridge
4/30 Return of the Soldier - Rebecca West
5/30 Mister Johnson - Joyce Carey
6/30 The Death of Bunny Munro - Nick Cave
7/30 The Room of Lost Things - Stella Duffy
8/30 The Hustler - Walter Tevis
9/30 On Chesil Beach - Ian McEwan
10/30 The Handmaids Tale - Margaret Atwood
11/30 Roadside Picnic - Arkady and Boris Strugatsky
12/30 The Bell Jar - Sylvia Plath
13/30 The Honorary Consul - Graham Greene​14/30 Slam - Nick Hornby​15/30 Fatal Remedies - Donna Leon​16/30 Wolf Hall - Hilary Mantel​17/30 The Human Stain - Phillip Roth​18/30 Ender's Game - Orson Scott Card​19/30 2001 A Space Odyssey - Arthur C Clarke​20/30 Fight Club - Chuck Palahniuk​21/30 The Colour Purple - Alice Walker​22/30 The Motel Life - Willy Vlautin​23/30 Amnesia Moon - Jonathan Lethem​


----------



## colbhoy (Jul 15, 2013)

1/20 -The Devil's Star by Jo Nesbo
2/20 - At Swim, Two Boys by Jamie O'Neill
3/20 - Lullaby Town by Robert Crais
4/20 - Gordon Smith, Prince of Wingers by Tony Smith
5/20 - Pride and Prejudice by Jane Austin
6/20 - The Art of Fielding by Chad Harbach
*7/20 - Free Fall by Robert Crais *​


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 16, 2013)

1."Standing in Another Man's Grave" - Ian Rankin
2. "Child 44" - Tom Rob Smith
3. "The Leopard" - Jo Nesbo.
4. "Blood Money" - Chris Collett
5. "The Siege" - Simon Kernick
6. The Hypnotist - Lars Kepler
7. "When We Are Married"
6. "Jar City"
7. "The Yiddish Policeman's Union" - Michael Chabon
8. "Headless" - Adam Roberts
9."Stone's Fall"
10. "The Wrath of Angels" - John Connolly

11. "The Draining Lake" - Arnaldar Indridasdon. Okay but a bit un-engaging


----------



## imposs1904 (Jul 17, 2013)

1/100 Barca: The Making of the Greatest Team in the World by Graham Hunter
2/100 Ramones by Nicholas Rombes
3/100 The Train by Georges Simenon
4/100 Wild Boy: My Life in Duran Duran by Andy Taylor
5/100 Physical Resistance: A Hundred Years of Anti-Fascism by Dave Hann
6/100 Walking With Ghosts by John Baker
7/100 Cupid's Dart by David Nobbs
8/100 The Pale Criminal by Phillip Kerr
9/100 The Roar of the Butterflies by Reginald Hill
10/100 Pack Men by Alan Bissett
11/100 Gods and Beasts by Denise Mina
12/100 The Graduate by Charles Webb
13/100 Backhand by Liza Cody
14/100 Kill Your Friends by John Niven
15/100 Hazell and the Menacing Jester by P.B. Yuill
16/100 Bucket Nut by Liza Cody
17/100 Monkey Wrench by Liza Cody
18/100 True Grit by Charles Portis
19/100 Murder in the Central Committee by Manuel Vazquez Montalban (reread)
20/100 A Very Profitable War by Didier Daeninckx (reread)
21/100 Musclebound by Liza Cody
22/100 Bitter Blue by Cath Staincliffe
23/100 All the Sad Young Literary Men by Keith Gessen
24/100 Sideswipe by Charles Willeford
25/100 Tattoo by Manuel Vázquez Montalbán
26/100 Smith by Leon Garfield
27/100 Bedsit Disco Queen: How I grew up and tried to be a pop star by Tracey Thorn
28/100 Spotland: The Sun Also Rises (And Other Football Stories) by Mark Hodkinson
29/100 Black Jack by Leon Garfield
30/100 Gig: The Life and Times of a Rock-star Fantasist by Simon Armitage
31/100 Kismet by Jakob Arjouni 
32/100 My Time, My Life by George Camden
33/100 Life at the Top: Season in the Premiership with Barnsley FC by Mark Hodkinson
34/100 Scully by Alan Bleasdale (reread)
35/100 Is Everyone Hanging Out Without Me? (And Other Concerns) by Mindy Kaling
36/100 Killing Bono by Neil McCormick
37/100 Scully and Mooey by Alan Bleasdale (reread)
38/100 Michael Kohlhaas by Heinrich Von Kleist
39/100 In Search of Alan Gilzean - The Lost Legacy of a Dundee and Spurs Legend by James Morgan
40/100 Talking to Girls About Duran Duran: One Young Man's Quest for True Love and a Cooler Haircut by Rob Sheffield
41/100 The House On The Embankment by Yuri Trifonov
42/100 That's Me in the Corner: Adventures of an ordinary boy in a celebrity world by Andrew Collins
43/100 The Thirtyfirst of February by Julian Symons

*44/100 **Too Many Crooks Spoil the Caper by Frank Norman*


----------



## imposs1904 (Jul 19, 2013)

1/100 Barca: The Making of the Greatest Team in the World by Graham Hunter
2/100 Ramones by Nicholas Rombes
3/100 The Train by Georges Simenon
4/100 Wild Boy: My Life in Duran Duran by Andy Taylor
5/100 Physical Resistance: A Hundred Years of Anti-Fascism by Dave Hann
6/100 Walking With Ghosts by John Baker
7/100 Cupid's Dart by David Nobbs
8/100 The Pale Criminal by Phillip Kerr
9/100 The Roar of the Butterflies by Reginald Hill
10/100 Pack Men by Alan Bissett
11/100 Gods and Beasts by Denise Mina
12/100 The Graduate by Charles Webb
13/100 Backhand by Liza Cody
14/100 Kill Your Friends by John Niven
15/100 Hazell and the Menacing Jester by P.B. Yuill
16/100 Bucket Nut by Liza Cody
17/100 Monkey Wrench by Liza Cody
18/100 True Grit by Charles Portis
19/100 Murder in the Central Committee by Manuel Vazquez Montalban (reread)
20/100 A Very Profitable War by Didier Daeninckx (reread)
21/100 Musclebound by Liza Cody
22/100 Bitter Blue by Cath Staincliffe
23/100 All the Sad Young Literary Men by Keith Gessen
24/100 Sideswipe by Charles Willeford
25/100 Tattoo by Manuel Vázquez Montalbán
26/100 Smith by Leon Garfield
27/100 Bedsit Disco Queen: How I grew up and tried to be a pop star by Tracey Thorn
28/100 Spotland: The Sun Also Rises (And Other Football Stories) by Mark Hodkinson
29/100 Black Jack by Leon Garfield
30/100 Gig: The Life and Times of a Rock-star Fantasist by Simon Armitage
31/100 Kismet by Jakob Arjouni 
32/100 My Time, My Life by George Camden
33/100 Life at the Top: Season in the Premiership with Barnsley FC by Mark Hodkinson
34/100 Scully by Alan Bleasdale (reread)
35/100 Is Everyone Hanging Out Without Me? (And Other Concerns) by Mindy Kaling
36/100 Killing Bono by Neil McCormick
37/100 Scully and Mooey by Alan Bleasdale (reread)
38/100 Michael Kohlhaas by Heinrich Von Kleist
39/100 In Search of Alan Gilzean - The Lost Legacy of a Dundee and Spurs Legend by James Morgan
40/100 Talking to Girls About Duran Duran: One Young Man's Quest for True Love and a Cooler Haircut by Rob Sheffield
41/100 The House On The Embankment by Yuri Trifonov
42/100 That's Me in the Corner: Adventures of an ordinary boy in a celebrity world by Andrew Collins
43/100 The Thirtyfirst of February by Julian Symons
44/100 Too Many Crooks Spoil the Caper by Frank Norman

*45/100 The Gilt Kid by James Curtis*


----------



## Me76 (Jul 19, 2013)

1/50 Rachels Holiday, Marian Keyes
2/50 Fingersmith, Sarah Waters 
3/50 Life, Death and Vanilla Slices, Jenny Eclair
4/50 Pushed Too Far, Ann Voss Peterson
5/50 Born Weird, Andrew Kaufman
6/50 The People of the Abyss, Jack London
7/50 Gray Justice, Alan McDermott
8/50 Gone Tomorrow, Lee Child
9/50 the Hundred year old Man Who Climbed Out of the Window and Disappeared, Jonas Jonasson
10/50 First Murder, Fred Limberg
11/50 Capital, John Lanchester
12/40 An Order of Coffee and Tears, Brian Spangler
13/40 Catcher in the Rye, JD Salinger
14/40 Alone: The Girl in the Box, Robert J Crane
15/40 Uglies, Scott Westerfeld
16/40 Enemy in Blue: The Chase, Derek Blass
17/40 Out on a Limb, Lynn Barrett-Lee
18/40 Trapped, JN Konrath
19/40 Joyland, Stephen King
20/40 Girl Reading, Katie Ward
21/40 Safe House, Chris Ewan
22/40 The Half-life if Hannah, Nick Alexander
23/40 The Nightmare Stone, Finian Black

24/40 One Glass is Never Enough, Jane Wenham-Jones - fluffy chic lit. Average.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jul 22, 2013)

1/100 Barca: The Making of the Greatest Team in the World by Graham Hunter
2/100 Ramones by Nicholas Rombes
3/100 The Train by Georges Simenon
4/100 Wild Boy: My Life in Duran Duran by Andy Taylor
5/100 Physical Resistance: A Hundred Years of Anti-Fascism by Dave Hann
6/100 Walking With Ghosts by John Baker
7/100 Cupid's Dart by David Nobbs
8/100 The Pale Criminal by Phillip Kerr
9/100 The Roar of the Butterflies by Reginald Hill
10/100 Pack Men by Alan Bissett
11/100 Gods and Beasts by Denise Mina
12/100 The Graduate by Charles Webb
13/100 Backhand by Liza Cody
14/100 Kill Your Friends by John Niven
15/100 Hazell and the Menacing Jester by P.B. Yuill
16/100 Bucket Nut by Liza Cody
17/100 Monkey Wrench by Liza Cody
18/100 True Grit by Charles Portis
19/100 Murder in the Central Committee by Manuel Vazquez Montalban (reread)
20/100 A Very Profitable War by Didier Daeninckx (reread)
21/100 Musclebound by Liza Cody
22/100 Bitter Blue by Cath Staincliffe
23/100 All the Sad Young Literary Men by Keith Gessen
24/100 Sideswipe by Charles Willeford
25/100 Tattoo by Manuel Vázquez Montalbán
26/100 Smith by Leon Garfield
27/100 Bedsit Disco Queen: How I grew up and tried to be a pop star by Tracey Thorn
28/100 Spotland: The Sun Also Rises (And Other Football Stories) by Mark Hodkinson
29/100 Black Jack by Leon Garfield
30/100 Gig: The Life and Times of a Rock-star Fantasist by Simon Armitage
31/100 Kismet by Jakob Arjouni 
32/100 My Time, My Life by George Camden
33/100 Life at the Top: Season in the Premiership with Barnsley FC by Mark Hodkinson
34/100 Scully by Alan Bleasdale (reread)
35/100 Is Everyone Hanging Out Without Me? (And Other Concerns) by Mindy Kaling
36/100 Killing Bono by Neil McCormick
37/100 Scully and Mooey by Alan Bleasdale (reread)
38/100 Michael Kohlhaas by Heinrich Von Kleist
39/100 In Search of Alan Gilzean - The Lost Legacy of a Dundee and Spurs Legend by James Morgan
40/100 Talking to Girls About Duran Duran: One Young Man's Quest for True Love and a Cooler Haircut by Rob Sheffield
41/100 The House On The Embankment by Yuri Trifonov
42/100 That's Me in the Corner: Adventures of an ordinary boy in a celebrity world by Andrew Collins
43/100 The Thirtyfirst of February by Julian Symons
44/100 Too Many Crooks Spoil the Caper by Frank Norman
45/100 The Gilt Kid by James Curtis

*46/100 Redemption by Tariq Ali (reread)*

Published back in 1990, this is a genuinely funny pisstake of the International Trotskyist Movement. Recommended. Interesting review of Redemption that first appeared in the Socialist Standard.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jul 24, 2013)

1/100 Barca: The Making of the Greatest Team in the World by Graham Hunter
2/100 Ramones by Nicholas Rombes
3/100 The Train by Georges Simenon
4/100 Wild Boy: My Life in Duran Duran by Andy Taylor
5/100 Physical Resistance: A Hundred Years of Anti-Fascism by Dave Hann
6/100 Walking With Ghosts by John Baker
7/100 Cupid's Dart by David Nobbs
8/100 The Pale Criminal by Phillip Kerr
9/100 The Roar of the Butterflies by Reginald Hill
10/100 Pack Men by Alan Bissett
11/100 Gods and Beasts by Denise Mina
12/100 The Graduate by Charles Webb
13/100 Backhand by Liza Cody
14/100 Kill Your Friends by John Niven
15/100 Hazell and the Menacing Jester by P.B. Yuill
16/100 Bucket Nut by Liza Cody
17/100 Monkey Wrench by Liza Cody
18/100 True Grit by Charles Portis
19/100 Murder in the Central Committee by Manuel Vazquez Montalban (reread)
20/100 A Very Profitable War by Didier Daeninckx (reread)
21/100 Musclebound by Liza Cody
22/100 Bitter Blue by Cath Staincliffe
23/100 All the Sad Young Literary Men by Keith Gessen
24/100 Sideswipe by Charles Willeford
25/100 Tattoo by Manuel Vázquez Montalbán
26/100 Smith by Leon Garfield
27/100 Bedsit Disco Queen: How I grew up and tried to be a pop star by Tracey Thorn
28/100 Spotland: The Sun Also Rises (And Other Football Stories) by Mark Hodkinson
29/100 Black Jack by Leon Garfield
30/100 Gig: The Life and Times of a Rock-star Fantasist by Simon Armitage
31/100 Kismet by Jakob Arjouni 
32/100 My Time, My Life by George Camden
33/100 Life at the Top: Season in the Premiership with Barnsley FC by Mark Hodkinson
34/100 Scully by Alan Bleasdale (reread)
35/100 Is Everyone Hanging Out Without Me? (And Other Concerns) by Mindy Kaling
36/100 Killing Bono by Neil McCormick
37/100 Scully and Mooey by Alan Bleasdale (reread)
38/100 Michael Kohlhaas by Heinrich Von Kleist
39/100 In Search of Alan Gilzean - The Lost Legacy of a Dundee and Spurs Legend by James Morgan
40/100 Talking to Girls About Duran Duran: One Young Man's Quest for True Love and a Cooler Haircut by Rob Sheffield
41/100 The House On The Embankment by Yuri Trifonov
42/100 That's Me in the Corner: Adventures of an ordinary boy in a celebrity world by Andrew Collins
43/100 The Thirtyfirst of February by Julian Symons
44/100 Too Many Crooks Spoil the Caper by Frank Norman
45/100 The Gilt Kid by James Curtis
46/100 Redemption by Tariq Ali (reread)

*47/100 **The Narrowing Circle by Julian Symons*


----------



## ringo (Jul 24, 2013)

1/30 The Room Of Lost Things - Stella Duffy
2/30 At Hell's Gate: A Soldiers Journey From War To Peace - Claude Anshin Thomas
3/30 The Bell Jar - Sylvia Plath
4/30 Altered Carbon - Richard K Morgan
5/30 The Chinese Potter: A Practical History Of Chinese Ceramics - Margaret Medley
6/30 Wolf Hall - Hilary Mantel
7/30 Pride And Prejudice - Jane Austen
8/30 The City & The City - China Mieville
9/30 The Optimist's Daughter - Eudora Welty
10/30 The Stranger - Albert Camus
11/30 Clarks In Jamaica - Al Fingers
12/30 Diamond Age - Neal Stephenson
13/30 Pao - Kerry Young
14/30 Skagboys - Irvine Welsh
15/30 Doctor Fischer of Geneva or the Bomb Party - Graham Greene
16/30 Gimpel The Fool - Isaac Bashevis Singer
17/30 The Pursuit Of Perfect - Tal Ben-Shahar
18/30 The Music Of Chance - Paul Auster. Crap. Worst he's written. What little that happens is stupidly unlikely, none of the handful of characters have any depth, the writing is poor and not much happens. Might have made a half decent short story at best but probably not.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 25, 2013)

1/50- City of Gold - Len Deighton
2/50- Outside- Shalini Bolan
3/50- Deep Black - Stephen Coonts and Jim Defelice
4/50- Before They Are Hanged - Joe Abercombie
5/50 - Last Arguments of Kings - Joe Abercrombie
6/50 - The Horse At The Gates - DC Alden
7/50 - Shakespeare's Local - Pete Brown
8/50 - Ash - James Herbert
9/50 - Capital - John Lanchester
10/50 - Covert Reich - A K Alexander
11/50 - The American West - Dee Brown
12/50 - Dark Winter - David Mark
13/50 - Bury My Heart at Wounded Knee - Dee Brown
14/50 - Light of the Western Stars- Zane Grey
15/50 -Riders of the Purple Sage - Zane Grey
16/50 - Mission to Paris - Alan Furst
17/50 -The Eyre Affair - Jasper Fforde
18/50 - Acquired for Development By...A Hackney Anthology - Edited by Gary Budden and Kit Caless
19/50 -Prisoner to the Streets - Robyn Travis
20/50 - The Fear Index - Robert Harris
21/50 - Rebel - Bernard Cornwell
22/50 - Copperhead- Bernard Cornwell
23/50 - The Departure - Neal Asher
24/50 - Battle Flag - Bernard Cornwell
25/50 - The Bloody Ground - Bernard Cornwell
26/50 - Deep Country - Five Years in the Welsh Hills. - Neil Ansell
27/50 - Deception - Jonathan Kellerman
28/50* - *Zero Point - Neal Asher
29/50 - Birdscapes - Birds in Our Imagination and Experience - Jeremy Mynott
30/50 - Extinction Point - Paul Antony Jones
31/50- Extinction Point: Exodus -Paul Antony Jones
32/50 - Burn Out - Traci Hohenstein
33/50 - The Urban Birder - David Lindo 
34/50 - A Year in the Woods - Colin Elford


----------



## imposs1904 (Jul 26, 2013)

1/100 Barca: The Making of the Greatest Team in the World by Graham Hunter
2/100 Ramones by Nicholas Rombes
3/100 The Train by Georges Simenon
4/100 Wild Boy: My Life in Duran Duran by Andy Taylor
5/100 Physical Resistance: A Hundred Years of Anti-Fascism by Dave Hann
6/100 Walking With Ghosts by John Baker
7/100 Cupid's Dart by David Nobbs
8/100 The Pale Criminal by Phillip Kerr
9/100 The Roar of the Butterflies by Reginald Hill
10/100 Pack Men by Alan Bissett
11/100 Gods and Beasts by Denise Mina
12/100 The Graduate by Charles Webb
13/100 Backhand by Liza Cody
14/100 Kill Your Friends by John Niven
15/100 Hazell and the Menacing Jester by P.B. Yuill
16/100 Bucket Nut by Liza Cody
17/100 Monkey Wrench by Liza Cody
18/100 True Grit by Charles Portis
19/100 Murder in the Central Committee by Manuel Vazquez Montalban (reread)
20/100 A Very Profitable War by Didier Daeninckx (reread)
21/100 Musclebound by Liza Cody
22/100 Bitter Blue by Cath Staincliffe
23/100 All the Sad Young Literary Men by Keith Gessen
24/100 Sideswipe by Charles Willeford
25/100 Tattoo by Manuel Vázquez Montalbán
26/100 Smith by Leon Garfield
27/100 Bedsit Disco Queen: How I grew up and tried to be a pop star by Tracey Thorn
28/100 Spotland: The Sun Also Rises (And Other Football Stories) by Mark Hodkinson
29/100 Black Jack by Leon Garfield
30/100 Gig: The Life and Times of a Rock-star Fantasist by Simon Armitage
31/100 Kismet by Jakob Arjouni 
32/100 My Time, My Life by George Camden
33/100 Life at the Top: Season in the Premiership with Barnsley FC by Mark Hodkinson
34/100 Scully by Alan Bleasdale (reread)
35/100 Is Everyone Hanging Out Without Me? (And Other Concerns) by Mindy Kaling
36/100 Killing Bono by Neil McCormick
37/100 Scully and Mooey by Alan Bleasdale (reread)
38/100 Michael Kohlhaas by Heinrich Von Kleist
39/100 In Search of Alan Gilzean - The Lost Legacy of a Dundee and Spurs Legend by James Morgan
40/100 Talking to Girls About Duran Duran: One Young Man's Quest for True Love and a Cooler Haircut by Rob Sheffield
41/100 The House On The Embankment by Yuri Trifonov
42/100 That's Me in the Corner: Adventures of an ordinary boy in a celebrity world by Andrew Collins
43/100 The Thirtyfirst of February by Julian Symons
44/100 Too Many Crooks Spoil the Caper by Frank Norman
45/100 The Gilt Kid by James Curtis
46/100 Redemption by Tariq Ali (reread)
47/100 The Narrowing Circle by Julian Symons

*48/100 Shoot The Piano Player by David Goodis*
Absolutely brilliant pulp fiction novel from the 1950s. Now I just have to check Truffaut's film adaptation of the book.


----------



## colbhoy (Jul 27, 2013)

1/20 -The Devil's Star by Jo Nesbo
2/20 - At Swim, Two Boys by Jamie O'Neill
3/20 - Lullaby Town by Robert Crais
4/20 - Gordon Smith, Prince of Wingers by Tony Smith
5/20 - Pride and Prejudice by Jane Austin
6/20 - The Art of Fielding by Chad Harbach
7/20 - Free Fall by Robert Crais
*8/20 - The Complete Game, Reflections on Baseball and the Art of Pitching by Ron Darling  *


----------



## Me76 (Jul 27, 2013)

1/50 Rachels Holiday, Marian Keyes
2/50 Fingersmith, Sarah Waters 
3/50 Life, Death and Vanilla Slices, Jenny Eclair
4/50 Pushed Too Far, Ann Voss Peterson
5/50 Born Weird, Andrew Kaufman
6/50 The People of the Abyss, Jack London
7/50 Gray Justice, Alan McDermott
8/50 Gone Tomorrow, Lee Child
9/50 the Hundred year old Man Who Climbed Out of the Window and Disappeared, Jonas Jonasson
10/50 First Murder, Fred Limberg
11/50 Capital, John Lanchester
12/40 An Order of Coffee and Tears, Brian Spangler
13/40 Catcher in the Rye, JD Salinger
14/40 Alone: The Girl in the Box, Robert J Crane
15/40 Uglies, Scott Westerfeld
16/40 Enemy in Blue: The Chase, Derek Blass
17/40 Out on a Limb, Lynn Barrett-Lee
18/40 Trapped, JN Konrath
19/40 Joyland, Stephen King
20/40 Girl Reading, Katie Ward
21/40 Safe House, Chris Ewan
22/40 The Half-life if Hannah, Nick Alexander
23/40 The Nightmare Stone, Finian Black
24/40 One Glass is Never Enough, Jane Wenham-Jones

25/40 What Stays in Vegas, Beth Labonte - more free chick lit. I've not been in an intellectual mood lately.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jul 28, 2013)

1/100 Barca: The Making of the Greatest Team in the World by Graham Hunter
2/100 Ramones by Nicholas Rombes
3/100 The Train by Georges Simenon
4/100 Wild Boy: My Life in Duran Duran by Andy Taylor
5/100 Physical Resistance: A Hundred Years of Anti-Fascism by Dave Hann
6/100 Walking With Ghosts by John Baker
7/100 Cupid's Dart by David Nobbs
8/100 The Pale Criminal by Phillip Kerr
9/100 The Roar of the Butterflies by Reginald Hill
10/100 Pack Men by Alan Bissett
11/100 Gods and Beasts by Denise Mina
12/100 The Graduate by Charles Webb
13/100 Backhand by Liza Cody
14/100 Kill Your Friends by John Niven
15/100 Hazell and the Menacing Jester by P.B. Yuill
16/100 Bucket Nut by Liza Cody
17/100 Monkey Wrench by Liza Cody
18/100 True Grit by Charles Portis
19/100 Murder in the Central Committee by Manuel Vazquez Montalban (reread)
20/100 A Very Profitable War by Didier Daeninckx (reread)
21/100 Musclebound by Liza Cody
22/100 Bitter Blue by Cath Staincliffe
23/100 All the Sad Young Literary Men by Keith Gessen
24/100 Sideswipe by Charles Willeford
25/100 Tattoo by Manuel Vázquez Montalbán
26/100 Smith by Leon Garfield
27/100 Bedsit Disco Queen: How I grew up and tried to be a pop star by Tracey Thorn
28/100 Spotland: The Sun Also Rises (And Other Football Stories) by Mark Hodkinson
29/100 Black Jack by Leon Garfield
30/100 Gig: The Life and Times of a Rock-star Fantasist by Simon Armitage
31/100 Kismet by Jakob Arjouni 
32/100 My Time, My Life by George Camden
33/100 Life at the Top: Season in the Premiership with Barnsley FC by Mark Hodkinson
34/100 Scully by Alan Bleasdale (reread)
35/100 Is Everyone Hanging Out Without Me? (And Other Concerns) by Mindy Kaling
36/100 Killing Bono by Neil McCormick
37/100 Scully and Mooey by Alan Bleasdale (reread)
38/100 Michael Kohlhaas by Heinrich Von Kleist
39/100 In Search of Alan Gilzean - The Lost Legacy of a Dundee and Spurs Legend by James Morgan
40/100 Talking to Girls About Duran Duran: One Young Man's Quest for True Love and a Cooler Haircut by Rob Sheffield
41/100 The House On The Embankment by Yuri Trifonov
42/100 That's Me in the Corner: Adventures of an ordinary boy in a celebrity world by Andrew Collins
43/100 The Thirtyfirst of February by Julian Symons
44/100 Too Many Crooks Spoil the Caper by Frank Norman
45/100 The Gilt Kid by James Curtis
46/100 Redemption by Tariq Ali (reread)
47/100 The Narrowing Circle by Julian Symons
48/100 Shoot The Piano Player by David Goodis

*49/100 Night Squad by David Goodis*


----------



## imposs1904 (Jul 29, 2013)

1/100 Barca: The Making of the Greatest Team in the World by Graham Hunter
2/100 Ramones by Nicholas Rombes
3/100 The Train by Georges Simenon
4/100 Wild Boy: My Life in Duran Duran by Andy Taylor
5/100 Physical Resistance: A Hundred Years of Anti-Fascism by Dave Hann
6/100 Walking With Ghosts by John Baker
7/100 Cupid's Dart by David Nobbs
8/100 The Pale Criminal by Phillip Kerr
9/100 The Roar of the Butterflies by Reginald Hill
10/100 Pack Men by Alan Bissett
11/100 Gods and Beasts by Denise Mina
12/100 The Graduate by Charles Webb
13/100 Backhand by Liza Cody
14/100 Kill Your Friends by John Niven
15/100 Hazell and the Menacing Jester by P.B. Yuill
16/100 Bucket Nut by Liza Cody
17/100 Monkey Wrench by Liza Cody
18/100 True Grit by Charles Portis
19/100 Murder in the Central Committee by Manuel Vazquez Montalban (reread)
20/100 A Very Profitable War by Didier Daeninckx (reread)
21/100 Musclebound by Liza Cody
22/100 Bitter Blue by Cath Staincliffe
23/100 All the Sad Young Literary Men by Keith Gessen
24/100 Sideswipe by Charles Willeford
25/100 Tattoo by Manuel Vázquez Montalbán
26/100 Smith by Leon Garfield
27/100 Bedsit Disco Queen: How I grew up and tried to be a pop star by Tracey Thorn
28/100 Spotland: The Sun Also Rises (And Other Football Stories) by Mark Hodkinson
29/100 Black Jack by Leon Garfield
30/100 Gig: The Life and Times of a Rock-star Fantasist by Simon Armitage
31/100 Kismet by Jakob Arjouni 
32/100 My Time, My Life by George Camden
33/100 Life at the Top: Season in the Premiership with Barnsley FC by Mark Hodkinson
34/100 Scully by Alan Bleasdale (reread)
35/100 Is Everyone Hanging Out Without Me? (And Other Concerns) by Mindy Kaling
36/100 Killing Bono by Neil McCormick
37/100 Scully and Mooey by Alan Bleasdale (reread)
38/100 Michael Kohlhaas by Heinrich Von Kleist
39/100 In Search of Alan Gilzean - The Lost Legacy of a Dundee and Spurs Legend by James Morgan
40/100 Talking to Girls About Duran Duran: One Young Man's Quest for True Love and a Cooler Haircut by Rob Sheffield
41/100 The House On The Embankment by Yuri Trifonov
42/100 That's Me in the Corner: Adventures of an ordinary boy in a celebrity world by Andrew Collins
43/100 The Thirtyfirst of February by Julian Symons
44/100 Too Many Crooks Spoil the Caper by Frank Norman
45/100 The Gilt Kid by James Curtis
46/100 Redemption by Tariq Ali (reread)
47/100 The Narrowing Circle by Julian Symons
48/100 Shoot The Piano Player by David Goodis
49/100 Night Squad by David Goodis

*50/100 Black Friday by David Goodis*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 30, 2013)

1."Standing in Another Man's Grave" - Ian Rankin
2. "Child 44" - Tom Rob Smith
3. "The Leopard" - Jo Nesbo.
4. "Blood Money" - Chris Collett
5. "The Siege" - Simon Kernick
6. The Hypnotist - Lars Kepler
7. "When We Are Married"
6. "Jar City"
7. "The Yiddish Policeman's Union" - Michael Chabon
8. "Headless" - Adam Roberts
9."Stone's Fall" - Iain Pears
10. "The Wrath of Angels" - John Connolly
11. "The Draining Lake" - Arnaldar Indridasdon

12. "Natural Causes" - James Oswald. Not bad, a sort of supernatural police thriller. Quote gruesome at times.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jul 31, 2013)

1-50

*51/100 Dark Passage by David Goodis*


----------



## marty21 (Aug 2, 2013)

1/50- City of Gold - Len Deighton
2/50- Outside- Shalini Bolan
3/50- Deep Black - Stephen Coonts and Jim Defelice
4/50- Before They Are Hanged - Joe Abercombie
5/50 - Last Arguments of Kings - Joe Abercrombie
6/50 - The Horse At The Gates - DC Alden
7/50 - Shakespeare's Local - Pete Brown
8/50 - Ash - James Herbert
9/50 - Capital - John Lanchester
10/50 - Covert Reich - A K Alexander
11/50 - The American West - Dee Brown
12/50 - Dark Winter - David Mark
13/50 - Bury My Heart at Wounded Knee - Dee Brown
14/50 - Light of the Western Stars- Zane Grey
15/50 -Riders of the Purple Sage - Zane Grey
16/50 - Mission to Paris - Alan Furst
17/50 -The Eyre Affair - Jasper Fforde
18/50 - Acquired for Development By...A Hackney Anthology - Edited by Gary Budden and Kit Caless
19/50 -Prisoner to the Streets - Robyn Travis
20/50 - The Fear Index - Robert Harris
21/50 - Rebel - Bernard Cornwell
22/50 - Copperhead- Bernard Cornwell
23/50 - The Departure - Neal Asher
24/50 - Battle Flag - Bernard Cornwell
25/50 - The Bloody Ground - Bernard Cornwell
26/50 - Deep Country - Five Years in the Welsh Hills. - Neil Ansell
27/50 - Deception - Jonathan Kellerman
28/50* - *Zero Point - Neal Asher
29/50 - Birdscapes - Birds in Our Imagination and Experience - Jeremy Mynott
30/50 - Extinction Point - Paul Antony Jones
31/50- Extinction Point: Exodus -Paul Antony Jones
32/50 - Burn Out - Traci Hohenstein
33/50 - The Urban Birder - David Lindo
34/50 - A Year in the Woods - Colin Elford
*35/50 - The Wild Places - Robert Mcfarlane*

Beautiful book, makes you want to visit some the wild places, sleep on mountain tops, sleep by the sea or in forests.


----------



## xenon (Aug 2, 2013)

01/30 Pimp - Iceberg Slim
02/30 I Can Make you Hate - Charlie Brooker
03/30 Back Story - David Mitchell
04/30 Century Rain - Alastair Reynolds
05/30 Debt the First 5000 Years - David Graeber
 06/30 Ilium - Dan Simmons
07/30 Rapture of the Nerds - Cory Doctorow and Charlie Stross
08/30 The Big Sleep - Raymond Chandler
09/30 Fairwell My Lovely - Raymond Chandler
10/30 Trick Baby - Iceberg Slim
11/30 Gardens of the Moon - Steven Erickson
12/30 Red Seas, Red Skies - Scott Lynch
13/30 Ack-Ack Macaque - Gareth L Powell
14/30 In The Shadow of the Sword - Tom Holland
15/30 Chronacles of the Black Company. The Black Company. - Glen Cook
16/30 The Black Dalier - James Ellroy
17/30 The Big Nowhere - James Ellroy
18/30 LA Confidential - James Ellroy
19/30 Shakedown - James Ellroy


----------



## imposs1904 (Aug 2, 2013)

1-50
51/100 Dark Passage by David Goodis

*52/100 The Burglar by David Goodis*


----------



## Me76 (Aug 4, 2013)

1/50 Rachels Holiday, Marian Keyes
2/50 Fingersmith, Sarah Waters 
3/50 Life, Death and Vanilla Slices, Jenny Eclair
4/50 Pushed Too Far, Ann Voss Peterson
5/50 Born Weird, Andrew Kaufman
6/50 The People of the Abyss, Jack London
7/50 Gray Justice, Alan McDermott
8/50 Gone Tomorrow, Lee Child
9/50 the Hundred year old Man Who Climbed Out of the Window and Disappeared, Jonas Jonasson
10/50 First Murder, Fred Limberg
11/50 Capital, John Lanchester
12/40 An Order of Coffee and Tears, Brian Spangler
13/40 Catcher in the Rye, JD Salinger
14/40 Alone: The Girl in the Box, Robert J Crane
15/40 Uglies, Scott Westerfeld
16/40 Enemy in Blue: The Chase, Derek Blass
17/40 Out on a Limb, Lynn Barrett-Lee
18/40 Trapped, JN Konrath
19/40 Joyland, Stephen King
20/40 Girl Reading, Katie Ward
21/40 Safe House, Chris Ewan
22/40 The Half-life if Hannah, Nick Alexander
23/40 The Nightmare Stone, Finian Black
24/40 One Glass is Never Enough, Jane Wenham-Jones
25/40 What Stays in Vegas, Beth Labonte

26/40 How to be a Woman, Caitlin Moran


----------



## imposs1904 (Aug 5, 2013)

1-50
51/100 Dark Passage by David Goodis
52/100 The Burglar by David Goodis

*53/100 **Bash the Rich: True Life Confessions of an Anarchist in the UK by Ian Bone*


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 5, 2013)

I expect to read a book every week or two. I can't list them all, though. I have to pick them out at the bookstore on an as-needed basis, depending on what's interesting me at that moment.


----------



## imposs1904 (Aug 8, 2013)

1-50
51/100 Dark Passage by David Goodis
52/100 The Burglar by David Goodis
53/100 Bash the Rich: True Life Confessions of an Anarchist in the UK by Ian Bone

*54/100 The Deportees and other stories by Roddy Doyle*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 8, 2013)

1."Standing in Another Man's Grave" - Ian Rankin
2. "Child 44" - Tom Rob Smith
3. "The Leopard" - Jo Nesbo.
4. "Blood Money" - Chris Collett
5. "The Siege" - Simon Kernick
6. The Hypnotist - Lars Kepler
7. "When We Are Married"
6. "Jar City"
7. "The Yiddish Policeman's Union" - Michael Chabon
8. "Headless" - Adam Roberts
9."Stone's Fall" - Iain Pears
10. "The Wrath of Angels" - John Connolly
11. "The Draining Lake" - Arnaldar Indridasdon
12. "Natural Causes" - James Oswald

*13."The Book of Souls" - James Oswald*. His writing is a little clunky at times but I do like his characters and the mix of police thriller and horror/supernatural


----------



## el-ahrairah (Aug 8, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> 47. Caspar Addyman - Help Yourself
> 48. Salman Rushdie - The Satanic Verses (it's a bit good, so far)


 
right, haven't updated since this, let's see if i can remember...

49. Joanna Bourke - A History Of Rape
50. Cs Lewis - The Voyage Of The Dawntreader
51. John French - Ahriman: Exile
52. Luther Blissett - Q
53. Neil Gaiman - American Gods


----------



## MrSki (Aug 8, 2013)

1/100 Dissolution - C J Sansom
2/100 Dark Fire - C J Sansom
3/100 Sovereign - C J Sansom
4/100 Across the Face of the World - Russell Kirkpatrick
5/100 The Right Hand of God - Russell Kirkpatrick
6/100 In Earth Abides the Flame - Russell Kirkpatrick
7/100 The Hobbit - J R R Tolkien
8/100 Temeraire Naomi Novik
9/100 Throne of Jade Naomi Novik
10/100 Black Powder War Naomi Novik
11/100 Empire of Ivory Naomi Novik
12/100 Victory of Eagles Naomi Novik
13/100 Tongues of Serpants Naomi Novik
14/100 Odalisque Fiona McIntosh
15/100 Emissary Fiona McIntosh
16/100 Goddess Fiona McIntosh
17/100 The Wilt Inheritance Tom Sharpe
18/100 The Truth about these Strange Times Adam Foulds
19/100 Heretic - C J Sansom
20/100 Gallows Thief - Bernard Cornwell
21/100 The Hartlepool Monkey - Sean Longley
22/100 Six Suspects - Vikas Swarup
23/100 Heartstone - C J Sansom
24/100 The Town with No Twin - Barry Pilton
25/100 Harlequin - Bernard Cornwell
26/100 Vagabond - Bernard Cornwell
27/100 School for Scumbags - Danny King
28/100 The Swap Anthony Moore
29/100 Heretic Bernard Cornwell
30/100 1356 Bernard Cornwell
31/100 Azincourt Bernard Cornwell
32/100 Oh Pure & Radiant Heart Lydia Millet
33/100 Sharpe’s Triumph Bernard Cornwell
34/100 Sharpe’s Fortress Bernard Cornwell
35/100 Sharpe’s Prey Bernard Cornwell
36/100 The Last Kingdom Bernard Cornwell
37/100 The Pale Horseman Bernard Cornwell
38/100 Sharpe’s Rifles Bernard Cornwell
39/100 The Lords of the North Bernard Cornwell
40/100 Sword Song Bernard Cornwell
41/100 The Fort Bernard Cornwell
42/100 The Burning Land Bernard Cornwell
43/100 Death of Kings Bernard Cornwell
44/100 Sharpe’s Escape Bernard Cornwell
45/100 Sharpe’s Battle Bernard Cornwell
46/100 Sharpe’s Fury Bernard Cornwell
47/100 Sharpe’s Company Bernard Cornwell
48/100 The Generals Simon Scarrow
49/100 Fire & Sword Simon Scarrow
50/100 Stonehenge 2000 BC Bernard Cornwell
51/100 The Better Mousetrap Tom Holt
52/100 Sharpe’s Waterloo Bernard Cornwell
53/100 Bageye at the Wheel Colin Grant

*54/100 The London Satyr Robert Edric*
*55/100 Wolf of the Plains Conn Iggulden*
*56/100 Lords of the Bow Conn Iggulden*
*57/100 Bones of the Hills Conn Iggulden*
*58/100 Empire of Silver Conn Iggulden*
*59/100 Conqueror Conn Iggulden*
*60/100 The Monocled Mutineer William Alison/John Fairley*
*61/100 How I Killed Margaret Thatcher Anthony Cartwright*


----------



## braindancer (Aug 9, 2013)

1/30 Mockingbird - Walter Tevis
2/30 More Than Human - Theodore Sturgeon
3/30 Bottle Factory Outing - Beryl Bainbridge
4/30 Return of the Soldier - Rebecca West
5/30 Mister Johnson - Joyce Carey
6/30 The Death of Bunny Munro - Nick Cave
7/30 The Room of Lost Things - Stella Duffy
8/30 The Hustler - Walter Tevis
9/30 On Chesil Beach - Ian McEwan
10/30 The Handmaids Tale - Margaret Atwood
11/30 Roadside Picnic - Arkady and Boris Strugatsky
12/30 The Bell Jar - Sylvia Plath
13/30 The Honorary Consul - Graham Greene​14/30 Slam - Nick Hornby​15/30 Fatal Remedies - Donna Leon​16/30 Wolf Hall - Hilary Mantel​17/30 The Human Stain - Phillip Roth​18/30 Ender's Game - Orson Scott Card​19/30 2001 A Space Odyssey - Arthur C Clarke​20/30 Fight Club - Chuck Palahniuk​21/30 The Colour Purple - Alice Walker​22/30 The Motel Life - Willy Vlautin​23/30 Amnesia Moon - Jonathan Lethem​24/30 Lonesome Dove - Larry McNurty​25/30 Minority Report - Phillip K Dick​


----------



## imposs1904 (Aug 10, 2013)

1-50
51/100 Dark Passage by David Goodis
52/100 The Burglar by David Goodis
53/100 Bash the Rich: True Life Confessions of an Anarchist in the UK by Ian Bone
54/100 The Deportees and other stories by Roddy Doyle

*55/100 Bullfighting by Roddy Doyle*


----------



## el-ahrairah (Aug 10, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> right, haven't updated since this, let's see if i can remember...
> 
> 49. Joanna Bourke - A History Of Rape
> 50. Cs Lewis - The Voyage Of The Dawntreader
> ...


 

54. Toby Litt - Journey Into Space

Not sure what it next actually, there's nothing that grabs me in the To Read Piles...


----------



## imposs1904 (Aug 10, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> 54. Toby Litt - Journey Into Space
> 
> Not sure what it next actually, there's nothing that grabs me in the To Read Piles...


 

Have you read Toby Litt's Beatniks? I loved that book. I may have to reread it some day.


----------



## BoatieBird (Aug 11, 2013)

1/50 - Grits, Niall Griffiths
2/50 - Suicide Hill, James Ellroy
3/50 - Children of Men, P D James
4/50 - Worlds of English, Module guide
5/50 - Whit, Iain Banks
6/50 - Paula Spencer, Roddy Doyle
7/50 - Harm Done, Ruth Rendell
8/50 - The News Where You Are, Catherine O'Flynn
9/50 - Birdman, Mo Hayder
10/50 - Money, Martin Amis
11/50 - The 5:2 Diet Book, Kate Harrison
12/50 - The Treatment, Mo Hayder
13/50 -The Bell Jar, Sylvia Plath
14/50 - The Little Friend, Donna Tartt
15/50 - What Was lost, Catherine O'Flynn
16/50 - Stonemouth, Iain Banks
17/50 - The One You Love, Paul Pilkington
18/50 - English in the World - OU Study Guide
19/50 - English in the World: History, Diversity, Change, Edited by Philip Seargeant and Joan Swann
20/50 - The Woman in White, Wilkie Collins
21/50 - The Vanishing Point, Val McDermid
22/50 - The Thirty-Nine Steps, John Buchan
23/50 - Skagboys, Irvine Welsh
24/50 - Dracula, Bram Stoker
25/50 - Complicity, Iain Banks
26/50 - Trainspotting, Irvine Welsh
27/50 - Ritual, Mo Hayder
28/50 - Feersum Endjinn, Iain M Banks
29/50 - One Across, Two Down, Ruth Rendell
30/50 - White Bones, Graham Masterton

*31/50 - Wolf Hall, Hilary Mantel*
*32/50 - The Crow Road, Iain Banks*
*33/50 - The Saint Zita Society, Ruth Rendell*


----------



## el-ahrairah (Aug 11, 2013)

imposs1904 said:


> Have you read Toby Litt's Beatniks? I loved that book. I may have to reread it some day.


 
i read it many many years ago i can remember not liking it, but for the life of me i can't remember why i was appalled.  knowing how i was back then, it was probably because he described some artist as the wrong genre or took the piss out of dreadlocks or used an uncool name for weed....


----------



## ringo (Aug 12, 2013)

1/30 The Room Of Lost Things - Stella Duffy
2/30 At Hell's Gate: A Soldiers Journey From War To Peace - Claude Anshin Thomas
3/30 The Bell Jar - Sylvia Plath
4/30 Altered Carbon - Richard K Morgan
5/30 The Chinese Potter: A Practical History Of Chinese Ceramics - Margaret Medley
6/30 Wolf Hall - Hilary Mantel
7/30 Pride And Prejudice - Jane Austen
8/30 The City & The City - China Mieville
9/30 The Optimist's Daughter - Eudora Welty
10/30 The Stranger - Albert Camus
11/30 Clarks In Jamaica - Al Fingers
12/30 Diamond Age - Neal Stephenson
13/30 Pao - Kerry Young
14/30 Skagboys - Irvine Welsh
15/30 Doctor Fischer of Geneva or the Bomb Party - Graham Greene
16/30 Gimpel The Fool - Isaac Bashevis Singer
17/30 The Pursuit Of Perfect - Tal Ben-Shahar
18/30 The Music Of Chance - Paul Auster
19/30 Magnetism - F Scott Fitzgerald


----------



## Belushi (Aug 13, 2013)

Sebastian Faulks 'Birdsong' (1/20)
Colin Thubron 'Shadow of the Silk Road' (2/20)
Philip Larkin 'High Windows' (3/20)
Sally Brampton 'Shoot the Damn Dog' (4/20)
Hans Fallada 'Alone in Berlin' (5/20)
Robert Bartlett 'The Making of Europe 950 - 1350' (6/20)
Albert Camus 'The Outsider' (7/20)
Seamus Heaney 'New Selected Poems 1966-1987' (8/20)
*Freya Stark 'The Minaret of Djam: An Excursion in Afghanistan' (9/20)*


----------



## ringo (Aug 13, 2013)

1/30 The Room Of Lost Things - Stella Duffy
2/30 At Hell's Gate: A Soldiers Journey From War To Peace - Claude Anshin Thomas
3/30 The Bell Jar - Sylvia Plath
4/30 Altered Carbon - Richard K Morgan
5/30 The Chinese Potter: A Practical History Of Chinese Ceramics - Margaret Medley
6/30 Wolf Hall - Hilary Mantel
7/30 Pride And Prejudice - Jane Austen
8/30 The City & The City - China Mieville
9/30 The Optimist's Daughter - Eudora Welty
10/30 The Stranger - Albert Camus
11/30 Clarks In Jamaica - Al Fingers
12/30 Diamond Age - Neal Stephenson
13/30 Pao - Kerry Young
14/30 Skagboys - Irvine Welsh
15/30 Doctor Fischer of Geneva or the Bomb Party - Graham Greene
16/30 Gimpel The Fool - Isaac Bashevis Singer
17/30 The Pursuit Of Perfect - Tal Ben-Shahar
18/30 The Music Of Chance - Paul Auster
19/30 Magnetism - F Scott Fitzgerald
20/30 The Art Of Conversation - Catherine Blyth


----------



## BoatieBird (Aug 14, 2013)

1/50 - Grits, Niall Griffiths
2/50 - Suicide Hill, James Ellroy
3/50 - Children of Men, P D James
4/50 - Worlds of English, Module guide
5/50 - Whit, Iain Banks
6/50 - Paula Spencer, Roddy Doyle
7/50 - Harm Done, Ruth Rendell
8/50 - The News Where You Are, Catherine O'Flynn
9/50 - Birdman, Mo Hayder
10/50 - Money, Martin Amis
11/50 - The 5:2 Diet Book, Kate Harrison
12/50 - The Treatment, Mo Hayder
13/50 -The Bell Jar, Sylvia Plath
14/50 - The Little Friend, Donna Tartt
15/50 - What Was lost, Catherine O'Flynn
16/50 - Stonemouth, Iain Banks
17/50 - The One You Love, Paul Pilkington
18/50 - English in the World - OU Study Guide
19/50 - English in the World: History, Diversity, Change, Edited by Philip Seargeant and Joan Swann
20/50 - The Woman in White, Wilkie Collins
21/50 - The Vanishing Point, Val McDermid
22/50 - The Thirty-Nine Steps, John Buchan
23/50 - Skagboys, Irvine Welsh
24/50 - Dracula, Bram Stoker
25/50 - Complicity, Iain Banks
26/50 - Trainspotting, Irvine Welsh
27/50 - Ritual, Mo Hayder
28/50 - Feersum Endjinn, Iain M Banks
29/50 - One Across, Two Down, Ruth Rendell
30/50 - White Bones, Graham Masterton
31/50 - Wolf Hall, Hilary Mantel
32/50 - The Crow Road, Iain Banks
33/50 - The Saint Zita Society, Ruth Rendell

*34/50 - The Bat, Jo Nesbo*

I've been looking forward to reading this book, it's the first of the Harry Hole books and I wanted to read it before I read any of the others.  I was underwhelmed 

I know you're a Jo Nesbo fan marty21, how does this compare to his other stuff?


----------



## Stigmata (Aug 14, 2013)

1/12 The Mammoth Book of Best New SF vol 25 - ed. Gardner Dozois
2/12 Shakespeare's Local - Pete Brown
3/12 Woman on the Edge of Time - Marge Piercy
4/12 I Can Make You Hate - Charlie Brooker
5/12 Beowulf - trans. David Wright
6/12 Blake - Peter Ackroyd
7/12 The Business - Iain Banks
8/12 The Wind-Up Bird Chronicle - Haruki Murakami
9/12 Shooting an Elephant and other Essays - George Orwell


----------



## marty21 (Aug 14, 2013)

BoatieBird said:


> 1/50 - Grits, Niall Griffiths
> 2/50 - Suicide Hill, James Ellroy
> 3/50 - Children of Men, P D James
> 4/50 - Worlds of English, Module guide
> ...


no idea as I haven't read it yet  - will get around to it as some point - I don't think you need to read them in order - there is some reference to other books - Harry's on-off burd for example


----------



## heinous seamus (Aug 14, 2013)

I guess I'll aim for 20.

1/20 Filth - Irvine Welsh
2/20 A Disaffection - James Kelman
3/20 Consider Phlebas - Iain M. Banks
4/20 Sold as a Slave - Olaudah Equiano
5/20 One Hundred Red Hot Years: Big Moments of the 20th Century - Deborah Schnookal

Currently reading Madame Bovary - Gustave Flaubert


----------



## BoatieBird (Aug 14, 2013)

marty21 said:


> no idea as I haven't read it yet  - will get around to it as some point - I don't think you need to read them in order - there is some reference to other books - Harry's on-off burd for example


 
Cheers marty, I won't give up on Harry Hole quite just yet.
I am a bit anal about reading books in the order in which they have been written


----------



## imposs1904 (Aug 15, 2013)

1-50
51/100 Dark Passage by David Goodis
52/100 The Burglar by David Goodis
53/100 Bash the Rich: True Life Confessions of an Anarchist in the UK by Ian Bone
54/100 The Deportees and other stories by Roddy Doyle
55/100 Bullfighting by Roddy Doyle

*56/100 The Red Road by Denise Mina*
Disappointing. Not one of her best books.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 17, 2013)

1/50- City of Gold - Len Deighton
2/50- Outside- Shalini Bolan
3/50- Deep Black - Stephen Coonts and Jim Defelice
4/50- Before They Are Hanged - Joe Abercombie
5/50 - Last Arguments of Kings - Joe Abercrombie
6/50 - The Horse At The Gates - DC Alden
7/50 - Shakespeare's Local - Pete Brown
8/50 - Ash - James Herbert
9/50 - Capital - John Lanchester
10/50 - Covert Reich - A K Alexander
11/50 - The American West - Dee Brown
12/50 - Dark Winter - David Mark
13/50 - Bury My Heart at Wounded Knee - Dee Brown
14/50 - Light of the Western Stars- Zane Grey
15/50 -Riders of the Purple Sage - Zane Grey
16/50 - Mission to Paris - Alan Furst
17/50 -The Eyre Affair - Jasper Fforde
18/50 - Acquired for Development By...A Hackney Anthology - Edited by Gary Budden and Kit Caless
19/50 -Prisoner to the Streets - Robyn Travis
20/50 - The Fear Index - Robert Harris
21/50 - Rebel - Bernard Cornwell
22/50 - Copperhead- Bernard Cornwell
23/50 - The Departure - Neal Asher
24/50 - Battle Flag - Bernard Cornwell
25/50 - The Bloody Ground - Bernard Cornwell
26/50 - Deep Country - Five Years in the Welsh Hills. - Neil Ansell
27/50 - Deception - Jonathan Kellerman
28/50* - *Zero Point - Neal Asher
29/50 - Birdscapes - Birds in Our Imagination and Experience - Jeremy Mynott
30/50 - Extinction Point - Paul Antony Jones
31/50- Extinction Point: Exodus -Paul Antony Jones
32/50 - Burn Out - Traci Hohenstein
33/50 - The Urban Birder - David Lindo
34/50 - A Year in the Woods - Colin Elford
35/50 - The Wild Places - Robert Mcfarlane
36/50 - A New Kind of Bleak: Journeys Through Urban Britain - Owen Hatherley


----------



## braindancer (Aug 19, 2013)

1/30 Mockingbird - Walter Tevis
2/30 More Than Human - Theodore Sturgeon
3/30 Bottle Factory Outing - Beryl Bainbridge
4/30 Return of the Soldier - Rebecca West
5/30 Mister Johnson - Joyce Carey
6/30 The Death of Bunny Munro - Nick Cave
7/30 The Room of Lost Things - Stella Duffy
8/30 The Hustler - Walter Tevis
9/30 On Chesil Beach - Ian McEwan
10/30 The Handmaids Tale - Margaret Atwood
11/30 Roadside Picnic - Arkady and Boris Strugatsky
12/30 The Bell Jar - Sylvia Plath
13/30 The Honorary Consul - Graham Greene​14/30 Slam - Nick Hornby​15/30 Fatal Remedies - Donna Leon​16/30 Wolf Hall - Hilary Mantel​17/30 The Human Stain - Phillip Roth​18/30 Ender's Game - Orson Scott Card​19/30 2001 A Space Odyssey - Arthur C Clarke​20/30 Fight Club - Chuck Palahniuk​21/30 The Colour Purple - Alice Walker​22/30 The Motel Life - Willy Vlautin​23/30 Amnesia Moon - Jonathan Lethem​24/30 Lonesome Dove - Larry McNurty​25/30 Minority Report - Phillip K Dick​26/30 High Rise - J.G. Ballard​


----------



## ringo (Aug 19, 2013)

1/30 The Room Of Lost Things - Stella Duffy
2/30 At Hell's Gate: A Soldiers Journey From War To Peace - Claude Anshin Thomas
3/30 The Bell Jar - Sylvia Plath
4/30 Altered Carbon - Richard K Morgan
5/30 The Chinese Potter: A Practical History Of Chinese Ceramics - Margaret Medley
6/30 Wolf Hall - Hilary Mantel
7/30 Pride And Prejudice - Jane Austen
8/30 The City & The City - China Mieville
9/30 The Optimist's Daughter - Eudora Welty
10/30 The Stranger - Albert Camus
11/30 Clarks In Jamaica - Al Fingers
12/30 Diamond Age - Neal Stephenson
13/30 Pao - Kerry Young
14/30 Skagboys - Irvine Welsh
15/30 Doctor Fischer of Geneva or the Bomb Party - Graham Greene
16/30 Gimpel The Fool - Isaac Bashevis Singer
17/30 The Pursuit Of Perfect - Tal Ben-Shahar
18/30 The Music Of Chance - Paul Auster
19/30 Magnetism - F Scott Fitzgerald
20/30 The Art Of Conversation - Catherine Blyth
21/30 Hash: The Chilling Inside Story Of The Secret Underworld Behind The World's Most Lucrative Drug - Wensley Clarkson.......Shit. Like reading 273 pages of badly written sensationalist Sun journalism.


----------



## imposs1904 (Aug 19, 2013)

1-50
51/100 Dark Passage by David Goodis
52/100 The Burglar by David Goodis
53/100 Bash the Rich: True Life Confessions of an Anarchist in the UK by Ian Bone
54/100 The Deportees and other stories by Roddy Doyle
55/100 Bullfighting by Roddy Doyle
56/100 The Red Road by Denise Mina

*57/100 Maigret in Holland by Georges Simenon*


----------



## Red Storm (Aug 20, 2013)

1/20 - _A Clash of Kings_ by George R. R. Martin
2/20 - _A Storm of Swords_ by George R. R. Martin
3/20 - _Physical Resistance_ by Dave Hann
4/20 - _Frankenstein_ by Mary Shelly
5/20 - _The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest_ by Stieg Larsson
6/20 - _Brave New World_ by Aldous Huxley
7/20 - _Fahrenheit 451_ by Ray Bradbury
8/20 - _What Uncle Sam Really Wants_ by Noam Chomsky
9/20 - _Anno Dracula_ by Kim Newman
10/20 - _Colour of Magic_ by Terry Pratchett
11/20 - _The Great Gatsby_ by F. Scott Fitzgerald
12/20 - _Dracula_ by Bram Stoker
13/20 - _The Dark Tower_ by Stephen King

14/20 - A Feast of Crows by George R. R. Martin (3/5)
15/20 - Dance of Dragons by George R. R. Martin (3.5/5)

The 4th and 5th book of A Song of Ice and Fire weren't great. Not as good as the first three.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Aug 20, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> right, haven't updated since this, let's see if i can remember...
> 
> 49. Joanna Bourke - A History Of Rape
> 50. Cs Lewis - The Voyage Of The Dawntreader
> ...


 
54. PJ O'Rourke - Give War A Chance
55. CS Lewis - The Horse & His Boy
56. Dan Abnett - Prospero Burns
57. PG Wodehouse - The World Of Jeeves

Might be a bit of a break before I read another book.  I've just been given a hundred copies of White Dwarf magazine dating back to the 90s.  Going to be immersed in vintage wargaming nonsense for weeks.


----------



## Belushi (Aug 20, 2013)

Sebastian Faulks 'Birdsong' (1/20)
Colin Thubron 'Shadow of the Silk Road' (2/20)
Philip Larkin 'High Windows' (3/20)
Sally Brampton 'Shoot the Damn Dog' (4/20)
Hans Fallada 'Alone in Berlin' (5/20)
Robert Bartlett 'The Making of Europe 950 - 1350' (6/20)
Albert Camus 'The Outsider' (7/20)
Seamus Heaney 'New Selected Poems 1966-1987' (8/20)
Freya Stark 'The Minaret of Djam: An Excursion in Afghanistan' (9/20)
*Gustave Flaubert 'Madame Bovary' (10/20)*


----------



## braindancer (Aug 20, 2013)

1/30 Mockingbird - Walter Tevis
2/30 More Than Human - Theodore Sturgeon
3/30 Bottle Factory Outing - Beryl Bainbridge
4/30 Return of the Soldier - Rebecca West
5/30 Mister Johnson - Joyce Carey
6/30 The Death of Bunny Munro - Nick Cave
7/30 The Room of Lost Things - Stella Duffy
8/30 The Hustler - Walter Tevis
9/30 On Chesil Beach - Ian McEwan
10/30 The Handmaids Tale - Margaret Atwood
11/30 Roadside Picnic - Arkady and Boris Strugatsky
12/30 The Bell Jar - Sylvia Plath
13/30 The Honorary Consul - Graham Greene​14/30 Slam - Nick Hornby​15/30 Fatal Remedies - Donna Leon​16/30 Wolf Hall - Hilary Mantel​17/30 The Human Stain - Phillip Roth​18/30 Ender's Game - Orson Scott Card​19/30 2001 A Space Odyssey - Arthur C Clarke​20/30 Fight Club - Chuck Palahniuk​21/30 The Colour Purple - Alice Walker​22/30 The Motel Life - Willy Vlautin​23/30 Amnesia Moon - Jonathan Lethem​24/30 Lonesome Dove - Larry McNurty​25/30 Minority Report - Phillip K Dick​26/30 High Rise - J.G. Ballard​27/30 The Cave - Tim Krabbe​


----------



## imposs1904 (Aug 22, 2013)

1-50
51/100 Dark Passage by David Goodis
52/100 The Burglar by David Goodis
53/100 Bash the Rich: True Life Confessions of an Anarchist in the UK by Ian Bone
54/100 The Deportees and other stories by Roddy Doyle
55/100 Bullfighting by Roddy Doyle
56/100 The Red Road by Denise Mina
57/100 Maigret in Holland by Georges Simenon

*58/100 **The Sailors' Rendezvous by Georges Simenon*


----------



## xenon (Aug 22, 2013)

(read some short ones lately.)
01/30 Pimp - Iceberg Slim
02/30 I Can Make you Hate - Charlie Brooker
03/30 Back Story - David Mitchell
04/30 Century Rain - Alastair Reynolds
05/30 Debt the First 5000 Years - David Graeber
 06/30 Ilium - Dan Simmons
07/30 Rapture of the Nerds - Cory Doctorow and Charlie Stross
08/30 The Big Sleep - Raymond Chandler
09/30 Fairwell My Lovely - Raymond Chandler
10/30 Trick Baby - Iceberg Slim
11/30 Gardens of the Moon - Steven Erickson
12/30 Red Seas, Red Skies - Scott Lynch
13/30 Ack-Ack Macaque - Gareth L Powell
14/30 In The Shadow of the Sword - Tom Holland
15/30 Chronacles of the Black Company. The Black Company. - Glen Cook
16/30 The Black Dalier - James Ellroy
17/30 The Big Nowhere - James Ellroy
18/30 LA Confidential - James Ellroy
19/30 Shakedown - James Ellroy
20/30 White Jazz - James Ellroy
21/30 Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep - Philip K Dick.
22/30 Running Wild - J G Ballard.
23/30 Jack - China Meiville
24/30 Fresco - Alastair Reynolds


----------



## imposs1904 (Aug 22, 2013)

1-50
51/100 Dark Passage by David Goodis
52/100 The Burglar by David Goodis
53/100 Bash the Rich: True Life Confessions of an Anarchist in the UK by Ian Bone
54/100 The Deportees and other stories by Roddy Doyle
55/100 Bullfighting by Roddy Doyle
56/100 The Red Road by Denise Mina
57/100 Maigret in Holland by Georges Simenon
58/100 The Sailors' Rendezvous by Georges Simenon

*59/100 Anti-Fascist by Martin Lux*


----------



## BoatieBird (Aug 23, 2013)

1/50 - Grits, Niall Griffiths
2/50 - Suicide Hill, James Ellroy
3/50 - Children of Men, P D James
4/50 - Worlds of English, Module guide
5/50 - Whit, Iain Banks
6/50 - Paula Spencer, Roddy Doyle
7/50 - Harm Done, Ruth Rendell
8/50 - The News Where You Are, Catherine O'Flynn
9/50 - Birdman, Mo Hayder
10/50 - Money, Martin Amis
11/50 - The 5:2 Diet Book, Kate Harrison
12/50 - The Treatment, Mo Hayder
13/50 -The Bell Jar, Sylvia Plath
14/50 - The Little Friend, Donna Tartt
15/50 - What Was lost, Catherine O'Flynn
16/50 - Stonemouth, Iain Banks
17/50 - The One You Love, Paul Pilkington
18/50 - English in the World - OU Study Guide
19/50 - English in the World: History, Diversity, Change, Edited by Philip Seargeant and Joan Swann
20/50 - The Woman in White, Wilkie Collins
21/50 - The Vanishing Point, Val McDermid
22/50 - The Thirty-Nine Steps, John Buchan
23/50 - Skagboys, Irvine Welsh
24/50 - Dracula, Bram Stoker
25/50 - Complicity, Iain Banks
26/50 - Trainspotting, Irvine Welsh
27/50 - Ritual, Mo Hayder
28/50 - Feersum Endjinn, Iain M Banks
29/50 - One Across, Two Down, Ruth Rendell
30/50 - White Bones, Graham Masterton
31/50 - Wolf Hall, Hilary Mantel
32/50 - The Crow Road, Iain Banks
33/50 - The Saint Zita Society, Ruth Rendell
34/50 - The Bat, Jo Nesbo

*35/50 - The Shining, Stephen King*

A re-read in anticipation of the follow up (Doctor Sleep) which is released next month.


----------



## ringo (Aug 23, 2013)

1/30 The Room Of Lost Things - Stella Duffy
2/30 At Hell's Gate: A Soldiers Journey From War To Peace - Claude Anshin Thomas
3/30 The Bell Jar - Sylvia Plath
4/30 Altered Carbon - Richard K Morgan
5/30 The Chinese Potter: A Practical History Of Chinese Ceramics - Margaret Medley
6/30 Wolf Hall - Hilary Mantel
7/30 Pride And Prejudice - Jane Austen
8/30 The City & The City - China Mieville
9/30 The Optimist's Daughter - Eudora Welty
10/30 The Stranger - Albert Camus
11/30 Clarks In Jamaica - Al Fingers
12/30 Diamond Age - Neal Stephenson
13/30 Pao - Kerry Young
14/30 Skagboys - Irvine Welsh
15/30 Doctor Fischer of Geneva or the Bomb Party - Graham Greene
16/30 Gimpel The Fool - Isaac Bashevis Singer
17/30 The Pursuit Of Perfect - Tal Ben-Shahar
18/30 The Music Of Chance - Paul Auster
19/30 Magnetism - F Scott Fitzgerald
20/30 The Art Of Conversation - Catherine Blyth
21/30 Hash: The Chilling Inside Story Of The Secret Underworld Behind The World's Most Lucrative Drug - Wensley Clarkson
22/30 Venus In Furs - Leopold von Sacher-Masoch......Stunning piece of writing and great plot development. Didn't make me want to get tied to a bed post and whipped though.


----------



## imposs1904 (Aug 26, 2013)

1-50
51/100 Dark Passage by David Goodis
52/100 The Burglar by David Goodis
53/100 Bash the Rich: True Life Confessions of an Anarchist in the UK by Ian Bone
54/100 The Deportees and other stories by Roddy Doyle
55/100 Bullfighting by Roddy Doyle
56/100 The Red Road by Denise Mina
57/100 Maigret in Holland by Georges Simenon
58/100 The Sailors' Rendezvous by Georges Simenon
59/100 Anti-Fascist by Martin Lux

*60/100 **I am a Genius of Unspeakable Evil and I Want to Be Your Class President by Josh Lieb*


----------



## imposs1904 (Aug 27, 2013)

1-50
51/100 Dark Passage by David Goodis
52/100 The Burglar by David Goodis
53/100 Bash the Rich: True Life Confessions of an Anarchist in the UK by Ian Bone
54/100 The Deportees and other stories by Roddy Doyle
55/100 Bullfighting by Roddy Doyle
56/100 The Red Road by Denise Mina
57/100 Maigret in Holland by Georges Simenon
58/100 The Sailors' Rendezvous by Georges Simenon
59/100 Anti-Fascist by Martin Lux
60/100 I am a Genius of Unspeakable Evil and I Want to Be Your Class President by Josh Lieb

*61/100 **Maigret at the "Gai-Moulin" by Georges Simenon*
*I'm trying to read the Maigret novels in sequence and this one - the tenth - is my favourite so far.*


----------



## heinous seamus (Aug 27, 2013)

1/20 Filth - Irvine Welsh
2/20 A Disaffection - James Kelman
3/20 Consider Phlebas - Iain M. Banks
4/20 Sold as a Slave - Olaudah Equiano
5/20 One Hundred Red Hot Years: Big Moments of the 20th Century - Deborah Schnookal
6/20 Madame Bovary - Gustave Flaubert

Currently reading: 'Voices of Leith Dockers: Personal Recollections of Working Lives' published by the Scottish Working People's History Trust. They also have a book about Onion Johnnies which I'm trying to track down


----------



## imposs1904 (Aug 28, 2013)

1-50
51/100 Dark Passage by David Goodis
52/100 The Burglar by David Goodis
53/100 Bash the Rich: True Life Confessions of an Anarchist in the UK by Ian Bone
54/100 The Deportees and other stories by Roddy Doyle
55/100 Bullfighting by Roddy Doyle
56/100 The Red Road by Denise Mina
57/100 Maigret in Holland by Georges Simenon
58/100 The Sailors' Rendezvous by Georges Simenon
59/100 Anti-Fascist by Martin Lux
60/100 I am a Genius of Unspeakable Evil and I Want to Be Your Class President by Josh Lieb
61/100 Maigret at the "Gai-Moulin" by Georges Simenon

*62/100 The Bar on the Seine by Georges Simenon*


----------



## BoatieBird (Aug 28, 2013)

1/50 - Grits, Niall Griffiths
2/50 - Suicide Hill, James Ellroy
3/50 - Children of Men, P D James
4/50 - Worlds of English, Module guide
5/50 - Whit, Iain Banks
6/50 - Paula Spencer, Roddy Doyle
7/50 - Harm Done, Ruth Rendell
8/50 - The News Where You Are, Catherine O'Flynn
9/50 - Birdman, Mo Hayder
10/50 - Money, Martin Amis
11/50 - The 5:2 Diet Book, Kate Harrison
12/50 - The Treatment, Mo Hayder
13/50 -The Bell Jar, Sylvia Plath
14/50 - The Little Friend, Donna Tartt
15/50 - What Was lost, Catherine O'Flynn
16/50 - Stonemouth, Iain Banks
17/50 - The One You Love, Paul Pilkington
18/50 - English in the World - OU Study Guide
19/50 - English in the World: History, Diversity, Change, Edited by Philip Seargeant and Joan Swann
20/50 - The Woman in White, Wilkie Collins
21/50 - The Vanishing Point, Val McDermid
22/50 - The Thirty-Nine Steps, John Buchan
23/50 - Skagboys, Irvine Welsh
24/50 - Dracula, Bram Stoker
25/50 - Complicity, Iain Banks
26/50 - Trainspotting, Irvine Welsh
27/50 - Ritual, Mo Hayder
28/50 - Feersum Endjinn, Iain M Banks
29/50 - One Across, Two Down, Ruth Rendell
30/50 - White Bones, Graham Masterton
31/50 - Wolf Hall, Hilary Mantel
32/50 - The Crow Road, Iain Banks
33/50 - The Saint Zita Society, Ruth Rendell
34/50 - The Bat, Jo Nesbo
35/50 - The Shining, Stephen King

*36/50 - The Casual Vacancy, J.K. Rowling*


----------



## Me76 (Aug 28, 2013)

BoatieBird said:


> 1/50 - Grits, Niall Griffiths
> 2/50 - Suicide Hill, James Ellroy
> 3/50 - Children of Men, P D James
> 4/50 - Worlds of English, Module guide
> ...


What did you think?  I haven't heard a review from a real person yet.


----------



## BoatieBird (Aug 28, 2013)

Me76 said:


> What did you think? I haven't heard a review from a real person yet.


 
I really enjoyed it 
I thought the characters were excellent, particularly the teenagers, which imo are often difficult to get right.
Well worth a read


----------



## Belushi (Aug 30, 2013)

Sebastian Faulks 'Birdsong' (1/20)
Colin Thubron 'Shadow of the Silk Road' (2/20)
Philip Larkin 'High Windows' (3/20)
Sally Brampton 'Shoot the Damn Dog' (4/20)
Hans Fallada 'Alone in Berlin' (5/20)
Robert Bartlett 'The Making of Europe 950 - 1350' (6/20)
Albert Camus 'The Outsider' (7/20)
Seamus Heaney 'New Selected Poems 1966-1987' (8/20)
Freya Stark 'The Minaret of Djam: An Excursion in Afghanistan' (9/20)
Gustave Flaubert 'Madame Bovary' (10/20)
*Graham Greene 'Brighton Rock' (11/20)*


----------



## imposs1904 (Aug 30, 2013)

1-50
51/100 Dark Passage by David Goodis
52/100 The Burglar by David Goodis
53/100 Bash the Rich: True Life Confessions of an Anarchist in the UK by Ian Bone
54/100 The Deportees and other stories by Roddy Doyle
55/100 Bullfighting by Roddy Doyle
56/100 The Red Road by Denise Mina
57/100 Maigret in Holland by Georges Simenon
58/100 The Sailors' Rendezvous by Georges Simenon
59/100 Anti-Fascist by Martin Lux
60/100 I am a Genius of Unspeakable Evil and I Want to Be Your Class President by Josh Lieb
61/100 Maigret at the "Gai-Moulin" by Georges Simenon
62/100 The Bar on the Seine by Georges Simenon

*63/100 **Lillian & Dash by Sam Toperoff*
*A fictionalised account of Lillian Hellman and Dashiel Hammett's thirty year relationship.*

*Recommended.*


----------



## Red Storm (Aug 31, 2013)

Red Storm said:


> 1/20 - _A Clash of Kings_ by George R. R. Martin
> 2/20 - _A Storm of Swords_ by George R. R. Martin
> 3/20 - _Physical Resistance_ by Dave Hann
> 4/20 - _Frankenstein_ by Mary Shelly
> ...


----------



## braindancer (Aug 31, 2013)

1/30 Mockingbird - Walter Tevis
2/30 More Than Human - Theodore Sturgeon
3/30 Bottle Factory Outing - Beryl Bainbridge
4/30 Return of the Soldier - Rebecca West
5/30 Mister Johnson - Joyce Carey
6/30 The Death of Bunny Munro - Nick Cave
7/30 The Room of Lost Things - Stella Duffy
8/30 The Hustler - Walter Tevis
9/30 On Chesil Beach - Ian McEwan
10/30 The Handmaids Tale - Margaret Atwood
11/30 Roadside Picnic - Arkady and Boris Strugatsky
12/30 The Bell Jar - Sylvia Plath
13/30 The Honorary Consul - Graham Greene​14/30 Slam - Nick Hornby​15/30 Fatal Remedies - Donna Leon​16/30 Wolf Hall - Hilary Mantel​17/30 The Human Stain - Phillip Roth​18/30 Ender's Game - Orson Scott Card​19/30 2001 A Space Odyssey - Arthur C Clarke​20/30 Fight Club - Chuck Palahniuk​21/30 The Colour Purple - Alice Walker​22/30 The Motel Life - Willy Vlautin​23/30 Amnesia Moon - Jonathan Lethem​24/30 Lonesome Dove - Larry McNurty​25/30 Minority Report - Phillip K Dick​26/30 High Rise - J.G. Ballard​27/30 The Cave - Tim Krabbe​28/30 Salt - Adam Roberts​


----------



## imposs1904 (Sep 2, 2013)

1-50
51/100 Dark Passage by David Goodis
52/100 The Burglar by David Goodis
53/100 Bash the Rich: True Life Confessions of an Anarchist in the UK by Ian Bone
54/100 The Deportees and other stories by Roddy Doyle
55/100 Bullfighting by Roddy Doyle
56/100 The Red Road by Denise Mina
57/100 Maigret in Holland by Georges Simenon
58/100 The Sailors' Rendezvous by Georges Simenon
59/100 Anti-Fascist by Martin Lux
60/100 I am a Genius of Unspeakable Evil and I Want to Be Your Class President by Josh Lieb
61/100 Maigret at the "Gai-Moulin" by Georges Simenon
62/100 The Bar on the Seine by Georges Simenon
63/100 Lillian & Dash by Sam Toperoff

*64/100 Street of No Return by David Goodis*


----------



## ringo (Sep 2, 2013)

1/30 The Room Of Lost Things - Stella Duffy
2/30 At Hell's Gate: A Soldiers Journey From War To Peace - Claude Anshin Thomas
3/30 The Bell Jar - Sylvia Plath
4/30 Altered Carbon - Richard K Morgan
5/30 The Chinese Potter: A Practical History Of Chinese Ceramics - Margaret Medley
6/30 Wolf Hall - Hilary Mantel
7/30 Pride And Prejudice - Jane Austen
8/30 The City & The City - China Mieville
9/30 The Optimist's Daughter - Eudora Welty
10/30 The Stranger - Albert Camus
11/30 Clarks In Jamaica - Al Fingers
12/30 Diamond Age - Neal Stephenson
13/30 Pao - Kerry Young
14/30 Skagboys - Irvine Welsh
15/30 Doctor Fischer of Geneva or the Bomb Party - Graham Greene
16/30 Gimpel The Fool - Isaac Bashevis Singer
17/30 The Pursuit Of Perfect - Tal Ben-Shahar
18/30 The Music Of Chance - Paul Auster
19/30 Magnetism - F Scott Fitzgerald
20/30 The Art Of Conversation - Catherine Blyth
21/30 Hash: The Chilling Inside Story Of The Secret Underworld Behind The World's Most Lucrative Drug - Wensley Clarkson
22/30 Venus In Furs - Leopold von Sacher-Masoch
*23/30 The Answer Is Never: A Skateboarder's History Of The World - Jocko Weyland*......Exhaustive and at times exhausting history of skateboarding. A great read on the whole though, the author perfectly encapsulating the ethos of the founding fathers of skating; principally the ongoing conflict between an inherent rebellious, anti-competitive non-conformism which has consistently refused to play the commercial role big business has attempted to foist upon it.


----------



## Red Storm (Sep 2, 2013)

1/20 - _A Clash of Kings_ by George R. R. Martin
2/20 - _A Storm of Swords_ by George R. R. Martin
3/20 - _Physical Resistance_ by Dave Hann
4/20 - _Frankenstein_ by Mary Shelly
5/20 - _The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest_ by Stieg Larsson
6/20 - _Brave New World_ by Aldous Huxley
7/20 - _Fahrenheit 451_ by Ray Bradbury
8/20 - _What Uncle Sam Really Wants_ by Noam Chomsky
9/20 - _Anno Dracula_ by Kim Newman
10/20 - _Colour of Magic_ by Terry Pratchett
11/20 - _The Great Gatsby_ by F. Scott Fitzgerald
12/20 - _Dracula_ by Bram Stoker
13/20 - _The Dark Tower_ by Stephen King
14/20 - A Feast of Crows by George R. R. Martin 
15/20 - _Dance of Dragons_ by George R. R. Martin
16/20 - _Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep _by Philip K. Dick

17/20 - _The Old Man and the Sea _by Ernest Hemmingway (5/5)


----------



## Me76 (Sep 3, 2013)

1/50 Rachels Holiday, Marian Keyes
2/50 Fingersmith, Sarah Waters 
3/50 Life, Death and Vanilla Slices, Jenny Eclair
4/50 Pushed Too Far, Ann Voss Peterson
5/50 Born Weird, Andrew Kaufman
6/50 The People of the Abyss, Jack London
7/50 Gray Justice, Alan McDermott
8/50 Gone Tomorrow, Lee Child
9/50 the Hundred year old Man Who Climbed Out of the Window and Disappeared, Jonas Jonasson
10/50 First Murder, Fred Limberg
11/50 Capital, John Lanchester
12/40 An Order of Coffee and Tears, Brian Spangler
13/40 Catcher in the Rye, JD Salinger
14/40 Alone: The Girl in the Box, Robert J Crane
15/40 Uglies, Scott Westerfeld
16/40 Enemy in Blue: The Chase, Derek Blass
17/40 Out on a Limb, Lynn Barrett-Lee
18/40 Trapped, JN Konrath
19/40 Joyland, Stephen King
20/40 Girl Reading, Katie Ward
21/40 Safe House, Chris Ewan
22/40 The Half-life if Hannah, Nick Alexander
23/40 The Nightmare Stone, Finian Black
24/40 One Glass is Never Enough, Jane Wenham-Jones
25/40 What Stays in Vegas, Beth Labonte
26/40 How to be a Woman, Caitlin Moran

27/40 Wuthering Heights, Emily Bronte - read as the second of my two classics a year resolution. I disliked all the characters just as much as I did when I studied it at a level. 

Off to read some mindless fluff next.


----------



## magneze (Sep 3, 2013)

1. Noam Chomsky - Occupy
2. Ian Bone - Bash The Rich
3. Iain Sinclair - London Orbital
4. Richard Morgan - Black Man
5. John Lanchester - Whoops!: Why everyone owes everyone and no one can pay
6. David Herman - Effective JavaScript
7. Francois Lelord - Hector & The Search For Happiness
8. Edward Tufte - The Visual Display of Quantative Information
9. Orson Scott Card - Ender's Game
10. Stephen Few - Information Dashboard Design
11. Susan Cain - Quiet, the power of introverts in a world that can't stop talking
*12. Hilary Mantel - Wolf Hall*

Probably needs no introduction, everyone's heard of it. At first I found it quite an easy read but it got more difficult and eventually I had to make a special effort to just get it read. It's quite intense for such a long book. Very good though - history was never something I was particularly interested in or good at studying and yet, as written here by a good author, it was fascinating.


----------



## ringo (Sep 4, 2013)

1/30 The Room Of Lost Things - Stella Duffy
2/30 At Hell's Gate: A Soldiers Journey From War To Peace - Claude Anshin Thomas
3/30 The Bell Jar - Sylvia Plath
4/30 Altered Carbon - Richard K Morgan
5/30 The Chinese Potter: A Practical History Of Chinese Ceramics - Margaret Medley
6/30 Wolf Hall - Hilary Mantel
7/30 Pride And Prejudice - Jane Austen
8/30 The City & The City - China Mieville
9/30 The Optimist's Daughter - Eudora Welty
10/30 The Stranger - Albert Camus
11/30 Clarks In Jamaica - Al Fingers
12/30 Diamond Age - Neal Stephenson
13/30 Pao - Kerry Young
14/30 Skagboys - Irvine Welsh
15/30 Doctor Fischer of Geneva or the Bomb Party - Graham Greene
16/30 Gimpel The Fool - Isaac Bashevis Singer
17/30 The Pursuit Of Perfect - Tal Ben-Shahar
18/30 The Music Of Chance - Paul Auster
19/30 Magnetism - F Scott Fitzgerald
20/30 The Art Of Conversation - Catherine Blyth
21/30 Hash: The Chilling Inside Story Of The Secret Underworld Behind The World's Most Lucrative Drug - Wensley Clarkson
22/30 Venus In Furs - Leopold von Sacher-Masoch
23/30 The Answer Is Never: A Skateboarder's History Of The World - Jocko Weyland
*24/30 The Prime Of Miss Jean Brodie - Muriel Spark*......Brilliant stuff. Great writing; very funny and clever, especially the imaginary worlds and dramas of the children.


----------



## belboid (Sep 4, 2013)

belboid said:


> 1: Peter May - The Blackhouse.
> 2: Kim Cooper - 33 1/3 Series: In the Aeroplane over the Sea by Neutral Milk Hotel.
> 3: Ben Thompson (Ed.) - Ban This Filth! The Mary Whitehouse Letters.
> 4: Paul D Gilbert - The Annals of Sherlock Holmes.
> ...



cant believe I havent updated this since March! I have managed a few things since then, tho probably cant remember them all:

14/30 - Peter May - The Lewis Man
15/30 - Peter May - The Chessmen
16/30 - David Belbin - Student
17/30 - David Belbin - Festival
18/30 - Paul D Gilbert - The Lost Files of Sherlock Holmes
19/30 - Charlie Williams - Graven Image / Minette Walters -  Dreadful Murder (both novellas, so only really count as half each, imo)
*20/30 - David Peace - Red or Dead*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 4, 2013)

1."Standing in Another Man's Grave" - Ian Rankin
2. "Child 44" - Tom Rob Smith
3. "The Leopard" - Jo Nesbo.
4. "Blood Money" - Chris Collett
5. "The Siege" - Simon Kernick
6. The Hypnotist - Lars Kepler
7. "When We Are Married"
6. "Jar City"
7. "The Yiddish Policeman's Union" - Michael Chabon
8. "Headless" - Adam Roberts
9."Stone's Fall" - Iain Pears
10. "The Wrath of Angels" - John Connolly
11. "The Draining Lake" - Arnaldar Indridasdon
12. "Natural Causes" - James Oswald
13. "The Book of Souls" - James Oswald

*14. "Phantom - Jo Nesbo. *Excellent read


----------



## Stigmata (Sep 4, 2013)

1/12 The Mammoth Book of Best New SF vol 25 - ed. Gardner Dozois
2/12 Shakespeare's Local - Pete Brown
3/12 Woman on the Edge of Time - Marge Piercy
4/12 I Can Make You Hate - Charlie Brooker
5/12 Beowulf - trans. David Wright
6/12 Blake - Peter Ackroyd
7/12 The Business - Iain Banks
8/12 The Wind-Up Bird Chronicle - Haruki Murakami
9/12 Shooting an Elephant and other Essays - George Orwell
10/12 Diary of a Nobody - George & Weedon Grossmith


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 4, 2013)

I have read a ton of books this year but I always forgt to list them on this listy thread.


----------



## imposs1904 (Sep 4, 2013)

belboid said:


> cant believe I havent updated this since March! I have managed a few things since then, tho probably cant remember them all:
> 
> 14/30 - Peter May - The Lewis Man
> 15/30 - Peter May - The Chessmen
> ...



Any good? I've got it lined up on my nook. I enjoyed Damned United.


----------



## belboid (Sep 4, 2013)

imposs1904 said:


> Any good? I've got it lined up on my nook. I enjoyed Damned United.


I've enjoyed it, but I'm not sure I would have, were I not a seventies Liverpool fan. The repetitiveness is rather irritating at first, tho I found I got used to it. It only touches on his politics, it really is _all_ about football management. Well, until he retires anyway. It's quite an easy read, but whether you'd enjoy it or not I really couldnt say.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Sep 4, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> 54. PJ O'Rourke - Give War A Chance
> 55. CS Lewis - The Horse & His Boy
> 56. Dan Abnett - Prospero Burns
> 57. PG Wodehouse - The World Of Jeeves
> ...



58. CS Lewis - The Magician's Nephew
59. can't remember the author - The Ottoman Empire 1450 - 1700
60. Ben Counter - The Emperor's Gift
61. CS Lewis - The Silver Chair
62. Ian Mortimer - The Time Traveller's Guide To Medieval England
63. Marge Piercy - Women On The Edge Of Time


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 4, 2013)

1."Standing in Another Man's Grave" - Ian Rankin
2. "Child 44" - Tom Rob Smith
3. "The Leopard" - Jo Nesbo.
4. "Blood Money" - Chris Collett
5. "The Siege" - Simon Kernick
6. The Hypnotist - Lars Kepler
7. "When We Are Married"
6. "Jar City"
7. "The Yiddish Policeman's Union" - Michael Chabon
8. "Headless" - Adam Roberts
9."Stone's Fall" - Iain Pears
10. "The Wrath of Angels" - John Connolly
11. "The Draining Lake" - Arnaldar Indridasdon
12. "Natural Causes" - James Oswald
13. "The Book of Souls" - James Oswald  
14. "Phantom" - Jo Nesbo

*15. "Mammoth Book of Alternate History Short Stories" - edited by Ian Watson and Ian Whates *- been reading it for months and finished it today. Patchy, as anthologies can be, some brilliant some awful but overall very enjoyable


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 5, 2013)

1/50 - Grits, Niall Griffiths
2/50 - Suicide Hill, James Ellroy
3/50 - Children of Men, P D James
4/50 - Worlds of English, Module guide
5/50 - Whit, Iain Banks
6/50 - Paula Spencer, Roddy Doyle
7/50 - Harm Done, Ruth Rendell
8/50 - The News Where You Are, Catherine O'Flynn
9/50 - Birdman, Mo Hayder
10/50 - Money, Martin Amis
11/50 - The 5:2 Diet Book, Kate Harrison
12/50 - The Treatment, Mo Hayder
13/50 -The Bell Jar, Sylvia Plath
14/50 - The Little Friend, Donna Tartt
15/50 - What Was lost, Catherine O'Flynn
16/50 - Stonemouth, Iain Banks
17/50 - The One You Love, Paul Pilkington
18/50 - English in the World - OU Study Guide
19/50 - English in the World: History, Diversity, Change, Edited by Philip Seargeant and Joan Swann
20/50 - The Woman in White, Wilkie Collins
21/50 - The Vanishing Point, Val McDermid
22/50 - The Thirty-Nine Steps, John Buchan
23/50 - Skagboys, Irvine Welsh
24/50 - Dracula, Bram Stoker
25/50 - Complicity, Iain Banks
26/50 - Trainspotting, Irvine Welsh
27/50 - Ritual, Mo Hayder
28/50 - Feersum Endjinn, Iain M Banks
29/50 - One Across, Two Down, Ruth Rendell
30/50 - White Bones, Graham Masterton
31/50 - Wolf Hall, Hilary Mantel
32/50 - The Crow Road, Iain Banks
33/50 - The Saint Zita Society, Ruth Rendell
34/50 - The Bat, Jo Nesbo
35/50 - The Shining, Stephen King
36/50 - The Casual Vacancy, J.K. Rowling

*37/50 - The Kite Runner, Khaled Hosseini*


----------



## marty21 (Sep 5, 2013)

1/50- City of Gold - Len Deighton
2/50- Outside- Shalini Bolan
3/50- Deep Black - Stephen Coonts and Jim Defelice
4/50- Before They Are Hanged - Joe Abercombie
5/50 - Last Arguments of Kings - Joe Abercrombie
6/50 - The Horse At The Gates - DC Alden
7/50 - Shakespeare's Local - Pete Brown
8/50 - Ash - James Herbert
9/50 - Capital - John Lanchester
10/50 - Covert Reich - A K Alexander
11/50 - The American West - Dee Brown
12/50 - Dark Winter - David Mark
13/50 - Bury My Heart at Wounded Knee - Dee Brown
14/50 - Light of the Western Stars- Zane Grey
15/50 -Riders of the Purple Sage - Zane Grey
16/50 - Mission to Paris - Alan Furst
17/50 -The Eyre Affair - Jasper Fforde
18/50 - Acquired for Development By...A Hackney Anthology - Edited by Gary Budden and Kit Caless
19/50 -Prisoner to the Streets - Robyn Travis
20/50 - The Fear Index - Robert Harris
21/50 - Rebel - Bernard Cornwell
22/50 - Copperhead- Bernard Cornwell
23/50 - The Departure - Neal Asher
24/50 - Battle Flag - Bernard Cornwell
25/50 - The Bloody Ground - Bernard Cornwell
26/50 - Deep Country - Five Years in the Welsh Hills. - Neil Ansell
27/50 - Deception - Jonathan Kellerman
28/50* - *Zero Point - Neal Asher
29/50 - Birdscapes - Birds in Our Imagination and Experience - Jeremy Mynott
30/50 - Extinction Point - Paul Antony Jones
31/50- Extinction Point: Exodus -Paul Antony Jones
32/50 - Burn Out - Traci Hohenstein
33/50 - The Urban Birder - David Lindo
34/50 - A Year in the Woods - Colin Elford
35/50 - The Wild Places - Robert Mcfarlane
36/50 - A New Kind of Bleak: Journeys Through Urban Britain - Owen Hatherley
37/50 -Without Warning - John Birmingham


----------



## colbhoy (Sep 7, 2013)

1/20 -The Devil's Star by Jo Nesbo
2/20 - At Swim, Two Boys by Jamie O'Neill
3/20 - Lullaby Town by Robert Crais
4/20 - Gordon Smith, Prince of Wingers by Tony Smith
5/20 - Pride and Prejudice by Jane Austin
6/20 - The Art of Fielding by Chad Harbach
7/20 - Free Fall by Robert Crais
8/20 - The Complete Game, Reflections on Baseball and the Art of Pitching by Ron Darling
*9/20 - Imperium by Robert Harris*


----------



## Me76 (Sep 8, 2013)

1/50 Rachels Holiday, Marian Keyes
2/50 Fingersmith, Sarah Waters 
3/50 Life, Death and Vanilla Slices, Jenny Eclair
4/50 Pushed Too Far, Ann Voss Peterson
5/50 Born Weird, Andrew Kaufman
6/50 The People of the Abyss, Jack London
7/50 Gray Justice, Alan McDermott
8/50 Gone Tomorrow, Lee Child
9/50 the Hundred year old Man Who Climbed Out of the Window and Disappeared, Jonas Jonasson
10/50 First Murder, Fred Limberg
11/50 Capital, John Lanchester
12/40 An Order of Coffee and Tears, Brian Spangler
13/40 Catcher in the Rye, JD Salinger
14/40 Alone: The Girl in the Box, Robert J Crane
15/40 Uglies, Scott Westerfeld
16/40 Enemy in Blue: The Chase, Derek Blass
17/40 Out on a Limb, Lynn Barrett-Lee
18/40 Trapped, JN Konrath
19/40 Joyland, Stephen King
20/40 Girl Reading, Katie Ward
21/40 Safe House, Chris Ewan
22/40 The Half-life if Hannah, Nick Alexander
23/40 The Nightmare Stone, Finian Black
24/40 One Glass is Never Enough, Jane Wenham-Jones
25/40 What Stays in Vegas, Beth Labonte
26/40 How to be a Woman, Caitlin Moran
27/40 Wuthering Heights, Emily Bronte

28/40 Bad Games, Jeff Menapace - slasher type story about a couple of psychos stalking a family to play a sick, murderous game.  Not exactly the fluffy I was looking for after Wuthering Heights but fairly good if you like that sort of thing.


----------



## Belushi (Sep 9, 2013)

Sebastian Faulks 'Birdsong' (1/20)
Colin Thubron 'Shadow of the Silk Road' (2/20)
Philip Larkin 'High Windows' (3/20)
Sally Brampton 'Shoot the Damn Dog' (4/20)
Hans Fallada 'Alone in Berlin' (5/20)
Robert Bartlett 'The Making of Europe 950 - 1350' (6/20)
Albert Camus 'The Outsider' (7/20)
Seamus Heaney 'New Selected Poems 1966-1987' (8/20)
Freya Stark 'The Minaret of Djam: An Excursion in Afghanistan' (9/20)
Gustave Flaubert 'Madame Bovary' (10/20)
Graham Greene 'Brighton Rock' (11/20)
SE Hinton 'The Outsiders' (12/20)


----------



## Kidda (Sep 9, 2013)

1/15- North by Northwestern (Deadliest Waters) by Sig Hansen
2/15- Narrowboat Dreams by Steve Haywood
3/15- Baptism of Fire by Frank Collins
4/15- Ascension by Cameron Dante
5/15- Book by Whoopi Goldberg
6/15- Undercover by Rob Evans and Paul Lewis.
7/15- The Unlikely Pilgrimage of Harold Fry by Rachel Joyce


----------



## imposs1904 (Sep 11, 2013)

1-50
51/100 Dark Passage by David Goodis
52/100 The Burglar by David Goodis
53/100 Bash the Rich: True Life Confessions of an Anarchist in the UK by Ian Bone
54/100 The Deportees and other stories by Roddy Doyle
55/100 Bullfighting by Roddy Doyle
56/100 The Red Road by Denise Mina
57/100 Maigret in Holland by Georges Simenon
58/100 The Sailors' Rendezvous by Georges Simenon
59/100 Anti-Fascist by Martin Lux
60/100 I am a Genius of Unspeakable Evil and I Want to Be Your Class President by Josh Lieb
61/100 Maigret at the "Gai-Moulin" by Georges Simenon
62/100 The Bar on the Seine by Georges Simenon
63/100 Lillian & Dash by Sam Toperoff
64/100 Street of No Return by David Goodis
*
65/100 The Busconductor Hines by James Kelman

*


----------



## magneze (Sep 11, 2013)

1. Noam Chomsky - Occupy
2. Ian Bone - Bash The Rich
3. Iain Sinclair - London Orbital
4. Richard Morgan - Black Man
5. John Lanchester - Whoops!: Why everyone owes everyone and no one can pay
6. David Herman - Effective JavaScript
7. Francois Lelord - Hector & The Search For Happiness
8. Edward Tufte - The Visual Display of Quantative Information
9. Orson Scott Card - Ender's Game
10. Stephen Few - Information Dashboard Design
11. Susan Cain - Quiet, the power of introverts in a world that can't stop talking
12. Hilary Mantel - Wolf Hall
*13. Ha-Joon Chang - 23 things they don't tell you about capitalism*

Nicely written book railing against free-market capitalism, exposing many of the myths behind the ideology.


----------



## MrSki (Sep 12, 2013)

MrSki said:


> 1/100 Dissolution - C J Sansom
> 2/100 Dark Fire - C J Sansom
> 3/100 Sovereign - C J Sansom
> 4/100 Across the Face of the World - Russell Kirkpatrick
> ...



*62/100 Secrets in Priors End Eve Houston
63/100 Starters for Ten David Nicholls
64/100 Kill your Friends John Niven
65/100 Emperor Stephen Baxter
66/100 Life Liberty & the pursuit of Sausages Tom Holt
67/100 The London Train Tessa Hadley
68/100 A Memory of Light Robert Jordon Brandon Sanderson
69/100 Ratcatcher James McGee
70/100 Resurrectionist James McGee
71/100 Where the Shadows Lie Michael Ridpath
72/100 66 Degrees North Michael Ridpath
73/100 The Last days of Newgate Andrew Pepper
74/100 Rivers of London Ben Aaronovitch
75/100 Harry Revised Mark Sarvas*


----------



## marty21 (Sep 12, 2013)

1/50- City of Gold - Len Deighton
2/50- Outside- Shalini Bolan
3/50- Deep Black - Stephen Coonts and Jim Defelice
4/50- Before They Are Hanged - Joe Abercombie
5/50 - Last Arguments of Kings - Joe Abercrombie
6/50 - The Horse At The Gates - DC Alden
7/50 - Shakespeare's Local - Pete Brown
8/50 - Ash - James Herbert
9/50 - Capital - John Lanchester
10/50 - Covert Reich - A K Alexander
11/50 - The American West - Dee Brown
12/50 - Dark Winter - David Mark
13/50 - Bury My Heart at Wounded Knee - Dee Brown
14/50 - Light of the Western Stars- Zane Grey
15/50 -Riders of the Purple Sage - Zane Grey
16/50 - Mission to Paris - Alan Furst
17/50 -The Eyre Affair - Jasper Fforde
18/50 - Acquired for Development By...A Hackney Anthology - Edited by Gary Budden and Kit Caless
19/50 -Prisoner to the Streets - Robyn Travis
20/50 - The Fear Index - Robert Harris
21/50 - Rebel - Bernard Cornwell
22/50 - Copperhead- Bernard Cornwell
23/50 - The Departure - Neal Asher
24/50 - Battle Flag - Bernard Cornwell
25/50 - The Bloody Ground - Bernard Cornwell
26/50 - Deep Country - Five Years in the Welsh Hills. - Neil Ansell
27/50 - Deception - Jonathan Kellerman
28/50* - *Zero Point - Neal Asher
29/50 - Birdscapes - Birds in Our Imagination and Experience - Jeremy Mynott
30/50 - Extinction Point - Paul Antony Jones
31/50- Extinction Point: Exodus -Paul Antony Jones
32/50 - Burn Out - Traci Hohenstein
33/50 - The Urban Birder - David Lindo
34/50 - A Year in the Woods - Colin Elford
35/50 - The Wild Places - Robert Mcfarlane
36/50 - A New Kind of Bleak: Journeys Through Urban Britain - Owen Hatherley
37/50 -Without Warning - John Birmingham
*38/50 - After America - John Birmingham*


----------



## imposs1904 (Sep 13, 2013)

1-50
51/100 Dark Passage by David Goodis
52/100 The Burglar by David Goodis
53/100 Bash the Rich: True Life Confessions of an Anarchist in the UK by Ian Bone
54/100 The Deportees and other stories by Roddy Doyle
55/100 Bullfighting by Roddy Doyle
56/100 The Red Road by Denise Mina
57/100 Maigret in Holland by Georges Simenon
58/100 The Sailors' Rendezvous by Georges Simenon
59/100 Anti-Fascist by Martin Lux
60/100 I am a Genius of Unspeakable Evil and I Want to Be Your Class President by Josh Lieb
61/100 Maigret at the "Gai-Moulin" by Georges Simenon
62/100 The Bar on the Seine by Georges Simenon
63/100 Lillian & Dash by Sam Toperoff
64/100 Street of No Return by David Goodis
65/100 The Busconductor Hines by James Kelman
*
66/100 Maigret Mystified by Georges Simenon*


----------



## xenon (Sep 13, 2013)

01/30 Pimp - Iceberg Slim
02/30 I Can Make you Hate - Charlie Brooker
03/30 Back Story - David Mitchell
04/30 Century Rain - Alastair Reynolds
05/30 Debt the First 5000 Years - David Graeber
 06/30 Ilium - Dan Simmons
07/30 Rapture of the Nerds - Cory Doctorow and Charlie Stross
08/30 The Big Sleep - Raymond Chandler
09/30 Fairwell My Lovely - Raymond Chandler
10/30 Trick Baby - Iceberg Slim
11/30 Gardens of the Moon - Steven Erickson
12/30 Red Seas, Red Skies - Scott Lynch
13/30 Ack-Ack Macaque - Gareth L Powell
14/30 In The Shadow of the Sword - Tom Holland
15/30 Chronacles of the Black Company. The Black Company. - Glen Cook
16/30 The Black Dalier - James Ellroy
17/30 The Big Nowhere - James Ellroy
18/30 LA Confidential - James Ellroy
19/30 Shakedown - James Ellroy
20/30 White Jazz - James Ellroy
21/30 Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep - Philip K Dick.
22/30 Running Wild - J G Ballard.
23/30 Jack - China Meiville
24/30 Fresco - Alastair Reynolds
25/30 The Engines of God - Jack McDevitt


----------



## marty21 (Sep 14, 2013)

1/50- City of Gold - Len Deighton
2/50- Outside- Shalini Bolan
3/50- Deep Black - Stephen Coonts and Jim Defelice
4/50- Before They Are Hanged - Joe Abercombie
5/50 - Last Arguments of Kings - Joe Abercrombie
6/50 - The Horse At The Gates - DC Alden
7/50 - Shakespeare's Local - Pete Brown
8/50 - Ash - James Herbert
9/50 - Capital - John Lanchester
10/50 - Covert Reich - A K Alexander
11/50 - The American West - Dee Brown
12/50 - Dark Winter - David Mark
13/50 - Bury My Heart at Wounded Knee - Dee Brown
14/50 - Light of the Western Stars- Zane Grey
15/50 -Riders of the Purple Sage - Zane Grey
16/50 - Mission to Paris - Alan Furst
17/50 -The Eyre Affair - Jasper Fforde
18/50 - Acquired for Development By...A Hackney Anthology - Edited by Gary Budden and Kit Caless
19/50 -Prisoner to the Streets - Robyn Travis
20/50 - The Fear Index - Robert Harris
21/50 - Rebel - Bernard Cornwell
22/50 - Copperhead- Bernard Cornwell
23/50 - The Departure - Neal Asher
24/50 - Battle Flag - Bernard Cornwell
25/50 - The Bloody Ground - Bernard Cornwell
26/50 - Deep Country - Five Years in the Welsh Hills. - Neil Ansell
27/50 - Deception - Jonathan Kellerman
28/50* - *Zero Point - Neal Asher
29/50 - Birdscapes - Birds in Our Imagination and Experience - Jeremy Mynott
30/50 - Extinction Point - Paul Antony Jones
31/50- Extinction Point: Exodus -Paul Antony Jones
32/50 - Burn Out - Traci Hohenstein
33/50 - The Urban Birder - David Lindo
34/50 - A Year in the Woods - Colin Elford
35/50 - The Wild Places - Robert Mcfarlane
36/50 - A New Kind of Bleak: Journeys Through Urban Britain - Owen Hatherley
37/50 -Without Warning - John Birmingham
38/50 - After America - John Birmingham
39/50 - Angels of Vengeance - John Birmingham


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 15, 2013)

1/50 - Grits, Niall Griffiths
2/50 - Suicide Hill, James Ellroy
3/50 - Children of Men, P D James
4/50 - Worlds of English, Module guide
5/50 - Whit, Iain Banks
6/50 - Paula Spencer, Roddy Doyle
7/50 - Harm Done, Ruth Rendell
8/50 - The News Where You Are, Catherine O'Flynn
9/50 - Birdman, Mo Hayder
10/50 - Money, Martin Amis
11/50 - The 5:2 Diet Book, Kate Harrison
12/50 - The Treatment, Mo Hayder
13/50 -The Bell Jar, Sylvia Plath
14/50 - The Little Friend, Donna Tartt
15/50 - What Was lost, Catherine O'Flynn
16/50 - Stonemouth, Iain Banks
17/50 - The One You Love, Paul Pilkington
18/50 - English in the World - OU Study Guide
19/50 - English in the World: History, Diversity, Change, Edited by Philip Seargeant and Joan Swann
20/50 - The Woman in White, Wilkie Collins
21/50 - The Vanishing Point, Val McDermid
22/50 - The Thirty-Nine Steps, John Buchan
23/50 - Skagboys, Irvine Welsh
24/50 - Dracula, Bram Stoker
25/50 - Complicity, Iain Banks
26/50 - Trainspotting, Irvine Welsh
27/50 - Ritual, Mo Hayder
28/50 - Feersum Endjinn, Iain M Banks
29/50 - One Across, Two Down, Ruth Rendell
30/50 - White Bones, Graham Masterton
31/50 - Wolf Hall, Hilary Mantel
32/50 - The Crow Road, Iain Banks
33/50 - The Saint Zita Society, Ruth Rendell
34/50 - The Bat, Jo Nesbo
35/50 - The Shining, Stephen King
36/50 - The Casual Vacancy, J.K. Rowling
37/50 - The Kite Runner, Khaled Hosseini

*38/50 - Skin, Mo Hayder*


----------



## braindancer (Sep 16, 2013)

1/30 Mockingbird - Walter Tevis
2/30 More Than Human - Theodore Sturgeon
3/30 Bottle Factory Outing - Beryl Bainbridge
4/30 Return of the Soldier - Rebecca West
5/30 Mister Johnson - Joyce Carey
6/30 The Death of Bunny Munro - Nick Cave
7/30 The Room of Lost Things - Stella Duffy
8/30 The Hustler - Walter Tevis
9/30 On Chesil Beach - Ian McEwan
10/30 The Handmaids Tale - Margaret Atwood
11/30 Roadside Picnic - Arkady and Boris Strugatsky
12/30 The Bell Jar - Sylvia Plath
13/30 The Honorary Consul - Graham Greene
14/30 Slam - Nick Hornby
15/30 Fatal Remedies - Donna Leon
16/30 Wolf Hall - Hilary Mantel
17/30 The Human Stain - Phillip Roth
18/30 Ender's Game - Orson Scott Card
19/30 2001 A Space Odyssey - Arthur C Clarke
20/30 Fight Club - Chuck Palahniuk
21/30 The Colour Purple - Alice Walker
22/30 The Motel Life - Willy Vlautin
23/30 Amnesia Moon - Jonathan Lethem
24/30 Lonesome Dove - Larry McNurty
25/30 Minority Report - Phillip K Dick
26/30 High Rise - J.G. Ballard
27/30 The Cave - Tim Krabbe
28/30 Salt - Adam Roberts
29/30 Motherless Brooklyn - Jonathan Lethem


----------



## imposs1904 (Sep 17, 2013)

1-50
51/100 Dark Passage by David Goodis
52/100 The Burglar by David Goodis
53/100 Bash the Rich: True Life Confessions of an Anarchist in the UK by Ian Bone
54/100 The Deportees and other stories by Roddy Doyle
55/100 Bullfighting by Roddy Doyle
56/100 The Red Road by Denise Mina
57/100 Maigret in Holland by Georges Simenon
58/100 The Sailors' Rendezvous by Georges Simenon
59/100 Anti-Fascist by Martin Lux
60/100 I am a Genius of Unspeakable Evil and I Want to Be Your Class President by Josh Lieb
61/100 Maigret at the "Gai-Moulin" by Georges Simenon
62/100 The Bar on the Seine by Georges Simenon
63/100 Lillian & Dash by Sam Toperoff
64/100 Street of No Return by David Goodis
65/100 The Busconductor Hines by James Kelman
66/100 Maigret Mystified by Georges Simenon
*
67/100 Nine Inches: Stories by Tom Perrotta*


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 17, 2013)

1/50 - Grits, Niall Griffiths
2/50 - Suicide Hill, James Ellroy
3/50 - Children of Men, P D James
4/50 - Worlds of English, Module guide
5/50 - Whit, Iain Banks
6/50 - Paula Spencer, Roddy Doyle
7/50 - Harm Done, Ruth Rendell
8/50 - The News Where You Are, Catherine O'Flynn
9/50 - Birdman, Mo Hayder
10/50 - Money, Martin Amis
11/50 - The 5:2 Diet Book, Kate Harrison
12/50 - The Treatment, Mo Hayder
13/50 -The Bell Jar, Sylvia Plath
14/50 - The Little Friend, Donna Tartt
15/50 - What Was lost, Catherine O'Flynn
16/50 - Stonemouth, Iain Banks
17/50 - The One You Love, Paul Pilkington
18/50 - English in the World - OU Study Guide
19/50 - English in the World: History, Diversity, Change, Edited by Philip Seargeant and Joan Swann
20/50 - The Woman in White, Wilkie Collins
21/50 - The Vanishing Point, Val McDermid
22/50 - The Thirty-Nine Steps, John Buchan
23/50 - Skagboys, Irvine Welsh
24/50 - Dracula, Bram Stoker
25/50 - Complicity, Iain Banks
26/50 - Trainspotting, Irvine Welsh
27/50 - Ritual, Mo Hayder
28/50 - Feersum Endjinn, Iain M Banks
29/50 - One Across, Two Down, Ruth Rendell
30/50 - White Bones, Graham Masterton
31/50 - Wolf Hall, Hilary Mantel
32/50 - The Crow Road, Iain Banks
33/50 - The Saint Zita Society, Ruth Rendell
34/50 - The Bat, Jo Nesbo
35/50 - The Shining, Stephen King
36/50 - The Casual Vacancy, J.K. Rowling
37/50 - The Kite Runner, Khaled Hosseini
38/50 - Skin, Mo Hayder

A couple of short stories that I'm going to count as 1
*39/50 - A Face in the Crowd, Stephen King + How to Talk to Girls at Parties, Neil Gaiman *

and a couple of OU course books
*40/50 - Communicating in English: Talk, Text, Technology
41/50 - The Politics of English: Conflict, Competition, Co-existence*


----------



## heinous seamus (Sep 17, 2013)

1/20 Filth - Irvine Welsh
2/20 A Disaffection - James Kelman
3/20 Consider Phlebas - Iain M. Banks
4/20 Sold as a Slave - Olaudah Equiano
5/20 One Hundred Red Hot Years: Big Moments of the 20th Century - Deborah Schnookal
6/20 Madame Bovary - Gustave Flaubert
7/20 Voices of Leith Dockers: Personal Recollections of Working Lives - Ian MacDougall
8/20 The Private Memoirs and Confessions of a Justified Sinner - James Hogg
9/20 A People's History of London - John Rees and Lindsey German


----------



## Kidda (Sep 17, 2013)

1/15- North by Northwestern (Deadliest Waters) by Sig Hansen
2/15- Narrowboat Dreams by Steve Haywood
3/15- Baptism of Fire by Frank Collins
4/15- Ascension by Cameron Dante
5/15- Book by Whoopi Goldberg
6/15- Undercover by Rob Evans and Paul Lewis.
7/15- The Unlikely Pilgrimage of Harold Fry by Rachel Joyce
8/15- Time Bandit: Two brothers, the Bering sea and one of the worlds deadliest jobs by Jonathan and Andy Hillstrand


----------



## ringo (Sep 20, 2013)

1/30 The Room Of Lost Things - Stella Duffy
2/30 At Hell's Gate: A Soldiers Journey From War To Peace - Claude Anshin Thomas
3/30 The Bell Jar - Sylvia Plath
4/30 Altered Carbon - Richard K Morgan
5/30 The Chinese Potter: A Practical History Of Chinese Ceramics - Margaret Medley
6/30 Wolf Hall - Hilary Mantel
7/30 Pride And Prejudice - Jane Austen
8/30 The City & The City - China Mieville
9/30 The Optimist's Daughter - Eudora Welty
10/30 The Stranger - Albert Camus
11/30 Clarks In Jamaica - Al Fingers
12/30 Diamond Age - Neal Stephenson
13/30 Pao - Kerry Young
14/30 Skagboys - Irvine Welsh
15/30 Doctor Fischer of Geneva or the Bomb Party - Graham Greene
16/30 Gimpel The Fool - Isaac Bashevis Singer
17/30 The Pursuit Of Perfect - Tal Ben-Shahar
18/30 The Music Of Chance - Paul Auster
19/30 Magnetism - F Scott Fitzgerald
20/30 The Art Of Conversation - Catherine Blyth
21/30 Hash: The Chilling Inside Story Of The Secret Underworld Behind The World's Most Lucrative Drug - Wensley Clarkson
22/30 Venus In Furs - Leopold von Sacher-Masoch
23/30 The Answer Is Never: A Skateboarder's History Of The World - Jocko Weyland
24/30 The Prime Of Miss Jean Brodie - Muriel Spark
*25/30 Spook Country - William Gibson*


----------



## imposs1904 (Sep 20, 2013)

1-50
51/100 Dark Passage by David Goodis
52/100 The Burglar by David Goodis
53/100 Bash the Rich: True Life Confessions of an Anarchist in the UK by Ian Bone
54/100 The Deportees and other stories by Roddy Doyle
55/100 Bullfighting by Roddy Doyle
56/100 The Red Road by Denise Mina
57/100 Maigret in Holland by Georges Simenon
58/100 The Sailors' Rendezvous by Georges Simenon
59/100 Anti-Fascist by Martin Lux
60/100 I am a Genius of Unspeakable Evil and I Want to Be Your Class President by Josh Lieb
61/100 Maigret at the "Gai-Moulin" by Georges Simenon
62/100 The Bar on the Seine by Georges Simenon
63/100 Lillian & Dash by Sam Toperoff
64/100 Street of No Return by David Goodis
65/100 The Busconductor Hines by James Kelman
66/100 Maigret Mystified by Georges Simenon
67/100 Nine Inches: Stories by Tom Perrotta
*
68/100 Dr. Yes by (Colin) Bateman*


----------



## Me76 (Sep 22, 2013)

1/50 Rachels Holiday, Marian Keyes
2/50 Fingersmith, Sarah Waters 
3/50 Life, Death and Vanilla Slices, Jenny Eclair
4/50 Pushed Too Far, Ann Voss Peterson
5/50 Born Weird, Andrew Kaufman
6/50 The People of the Abyss, Jack London
7/50 Gray Justice, Alan McDermott
8/50 Gone Tomorrow, Lee Child
9/50 the Hundred year old Man Who Climbed Out of the Window and Disappeared, Jonas Jonasson
10/50 First Murder, Fred Limberg
11/50 Capital, John Lanchester
12/40 An Order of Coffee and Tears, Brian Spangler
13/40 Catcher in the Rye, JD Salinger
14/40 Alone: The Girl in the Box, Robert J Crane
15/40 Uglies, Scott Westerfeld
16/40 Enemy in Blue: The Chase, Derek Blass
17/40 Out on a Limb, Lynn Barrett-Lee
18/40 Trapped, JN Konrath
19/40 Joyland, Stephen King
20/40 Girl Reading, Katie Ward
21/40 Safe House, Chris Ewan
22/40 The Half-life if Hannah, Nick Alexander
23/40 The Nightmare Stone, Finian Black
24/40 One Glass is Never Enough, Jane Wenham-Jones
25/40 What Stays in Vegas, Beth Labonte
26/40 How to be a Woman, Caitlin Moran
27/40 Wuthering Heights, Emily Bronte
28/40 Bad Games, Jeff Menapace 

29/40 Swamplandia, Karen Russell


----------



## Me76 (Sep 22, 2013)

30/40 Bonded, Nicky Charles

Two books finished today. Now have a day of waiting until Dr Sleep comes out on Tuesday.  :taps fingers:


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 22, 2013)

1."Standing in Another Man's Grave" - Ian Rankin
2. "Child 44" - Tom Rob Smith
3. "The Leopard" - Jo Nesbo.
4. "Blood Money" - Chris Collett
5. "The Siege" - Simon Kernick
6. The Hypnotist - Lars Kepler
7. "When We Are Married"
6. "Jar City"
7. "The Yiddish Policeman's Union" - Michael Chabon
8. "Headless" - Adam Roberts
9."Stone's Fall" - Iain Pears
10. "The Wrath of Angels" - John Connolly
11. "The Draining Lake" - Arnaldar Indridasdon
12. "Natural Causes" - James Oswald
13. "The Book of Souls" - James Oswald
14. "Phantom - Jo Nesbo
15. "Mammoth Book of Alternate History Short Stories" - edited by Ian Watson and Ian Whates
*16. "The Atrocity Archives" - Charles Stross. Loved it, excellent read*


----------



## ringo (Sep 23, 2013)

1/30 The Room Of Lost Things - Stella Duffy
2/30 At Hell's Gate: A Soldiers Journey From War To Peace - Claude Anshin Thomas
3/30 The Bell Jar - Sylvia Plath
4/30 Altered Carbon - Richard K Morgan
5/30 The Chinese Potter: A Practical History Of Chinese Ceramics - Margaret Medley
6/30 Wolf Hall - Hilary Mantel
7/30 Pride And Prejudice - Jane Austen
8/30 The City & The City - China Mieville
9/30 The Optimist's Daughter - Eudora Welty
10/30 The Stranger - Albert Camus
11/30 Clarks In Jamaica - Al Fingers
12/30 Diamond Age - Neal Stephenson
13/30 Pao - Kerry Young
14/30 Skagboys - Irvine Welsh
15/30 Doctor Fischer of Geneva or the Bomb Party - Graham Greene
16/30 Gimpel The Fool - Isaac Bashevis Singer
17/30 The Pursuit Of Perfect - Tal Ben-Shahar
18/30 The Music Of Chance - Paul Auster
19/30 Magnetism - F Scott Fitzgerald
20/30 The Art Of Conversation - Catherine Blyth
21/30 Hash: The Chilling Inside Story Of The Secret Underworld Behind The World's Most Lucrative Drug - Wensley Clarkson
22/30 Venus In Furs - Leopold von Sacher-Masoch
23/30 The Answer Is Never: A Skateboarder's History Of The World - Jocko Weyland
24/30 The Prime Of Miss Jean Brodie - Muriel Spark
25/30 Spook Country - William Gibson
26/30 The Red House - Mark Haddon


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 23, 2013)

Me76 said:


> 30/40 Bonded, Nicky Charles
> 
> Two books finished today. Now have a day of waiting until Dr Sleep comes out on Tuesday.  :taps fingers:


 
Really looking forward to reading Dr Sleep but I'm going to make myself finish the final assignment for my OU course before I buy it.
Should motivate me to pull my finger out and get on with it


----------



## Greebo (Sep 23, 2013)

Narcomania - Max Daly & Steve Sampson
Polish for dummies - Daria Gabryanczyk
Findings & Finishings - Sharon Bateman
4/21-50 one third of A Week in December - Sebastian Faulkes. In my defence, it was a pretty bad month and that book was a lot less readable than expected.
5/21-50 The Lover's Watch - Aphra Behn. Read for no other reason than it was there, and all the better for it.
Professor Unrat - Heinrich Mann
6 Pas un Jour - Anne F Garreta
7 The Little Book of Demons: The positive advantages of the personification of life's problems - Ramsey Dukes
8 Die verlorene Ehre der Katharina Blum - Heinrich Boll
9 They Feed - Steve French
10 The Rover - Aphra Behn
11 Oroonoko - Aphra Behn
12 Foundation (about 2/3rds of it) - Isaac Asimov
13 the dispossessed - Ursula le Guin
14 Heidis Lehr- und Wanderjahre - Johanna Spyri
15 Heidi kann brauchen was es gelernt hat - Johanna Spyri
16 Buttered side down - Edna Ferber
17 The way we live now - Anthony Trollope
18 Le vampire - Polidori's translation of Byron's book
19 Les liaisons dangereuses - Choderlos de Laclos
20 The Seducer's Diary - Robert Avon
22 Cataclysm Blues - Cari Silverwood
23 The Yellow Wallpaper - Charlotte Perkins Gilman
24 The Eyes Have It - Phillip K Dick
25 The Unvierse Doesn't Give a Flying Fuck About You - Johnny B Truant
26 Easy as Pi - Jamie Buchan
27 Kurzgeschichten Band 1 -Thomas Herzberg
28 La Grotte - Claudio Paganini (trans by Manuela Corsino)
29 How to be happy (no fairy dust required) - Cara Stein
30 Poems of William Blake - William Blake
31 Reconceptualising Work with 'Carers': New Directions for Policy and Practice - Kirstin Stalker
32 Two-fisted Tweets - James Hutchings
33 As they slept - Andy Leeks
34 Liebe Frau Senta - Uli Aechtner
35 Shroud for a Nightingale PD James
36 Guns - Stephen King
37 Blix - Frank Norris
38 Shakedown - James Ellroy
39 Explaining the Explicit - Julian Barnes, David Bellos, Sarah Churchwell, Vicki Feaver, Rachel Johnson.
40 Die Entdeckung der Currywurst / The invention of curried sausage - Uwe Timm
41 1001 Polish words in Polish - Jorit Menka
42 As Easy As Pi - Jamie Buchan
43 Ach, waer ich nur zu Hause geblieben - Kersten Gier
44 Lost in Translation - Laurence M. Janifer
45 Les Noces Secretes - Gerard Caramaro
46 Otfried Preussler "Krabat" - auf den Spuren der historischen Sage ud ime Vergleich zu JK Rowlings "Harry Potter" - Nancy Schier
47 Selected Masterpieces of Polish Poetry - trans Jarek Zawadzki
48 English Polish Joke Book - Jeremy Taylor
49 Histoires a lire dans le bus - Catherine Perrot, Max Obione
50 Histoires a lire dans le metro - 10 authors whose names I CBA to type.
51 Geil, Bekifft, Arbeitsscheu... Charly Moraine & Frank Cordoba
52 We're Going to Die Here, Aren't We? - Erik Gumeny
52 Double Dare - Rhonda Nelson


----------



## el-ahrairah (Sep 23, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> 58. CS Lewis - The Magician's Nephew
> 59. can't remember the author - The Ottoman Empire 1450 - 1700
> 60. Ben Counter - The Emperor's Gift
> 61. CS Lewis - The Silver Chair
> ...



argh, i've been forgetting to update this thread, here's a few of what i've read the last couple of weeks...

64. Guy Haley - Death Of Integrity
65. Brian Cathcart - Were You Still Up For Portillo?
66. Mike Lee - Fallen Angels


----------



## el-ahrairah (Sep 23, 2013)

Greebo said:


> Narcomania - Max Daly & Steve Sampson



i was interviewed for that book   i wonder if it made it in, seeing as how we got very very drunk...


----------



## imposs1904 (Sep 23, 2013)

1-50
51/100 Dark Passage by David Goodis
52/100 The Burglar by David Goodis
53/100 Bash the Rich: True Life Confessions of an Anarchist in the UK by Ian Bone
54/100 The Deportees and other stories by Roddy Doyle
55/100 Bullfighting by Roddy Doyle
56/100 The Red Road by Denise Mina
57/100 Maigret in Holland by Georges Simenon
58/100 The Sailors' Rendezvous by Georges Simenon
59/100 Anti-Fascist by Martin Lux
60/100 I am a Genius of Unspeakable Evil and I Want to Be Your Class President by Josh Lieb
61/100 Maigret at the "Gai-Moulin" by Georges Simenon
62/100 The Bar on the Seine by Georges Simenon
63/100 Lillian & Dash by Sam Toperoff
64/100 Street of No Return by David Goodis
65/100 The Busconductor Hines by James Kelman
66/100 Maigret Mystified by Georges Simenon
67/100 Nine Inches: Stories by Tom Perrotta
68/100 Dr. Yes by (Colin) Bateman
*
69/100 Bad Vibes: Britpop and My Part in Its Downfall by Luke Haines*


----------



## belboid (Sep 23, 2013)

imposs1904 said:


> *69/100 Bad Vibes: Britpop and My Part in Its Downfall by Luke Haines*


that's almost spooky, as:

1: Peter May - The Blackhouse.
2: Kim Cooper - 33 1/3 Series: In the Aeroplane over the Sea by Neutral Milk Hotel.
3: Ben Thompson (Ed.) - Ban This Filth! The Mary Whitehouse Letters.
4: Paul D Gilbert - The Annals of Sherlock Holmes.
5/30 - ?? - The Secret Footballer.
6/30 - Hilary Mantel - Bring Up The Bodies.
7/30: K Marx - The Civil War in France.
8/30 - Pat Long - The History of the NME
9/30 - Iain Banks - Stonemouth.
10/30 - 30 Rock and Philosophy: We Want To Go There.
11/30 - Michael Powell & Ursula Le Guin - The Wizard of Earthsea (unfilmed screenplay)
12/30 - Mark Kermode - The Good, The Bad & The Multiplex
13/30 - Ismail Kadare - The Successor
14/30 - Peter May - The Lewis Man
15/30 - Peter May - The Chessmen
16/30 - David Belbin - Student
17/30 - David Belbin - Festival
18/30 - Paul D Gilbert - The Lost Files of Sherlock Holmes
19/30 - Charlie Williams - Graven Image / Minette Walters -  Dreadful Murder 
20/30 - David Peace - Red or Dead

*21 - Chris Ware - Building Stories
22 - Luke Haines - Post Everything: Outsider Rock 'n' Roll*


----------



## imposs1904 (Sep 25, 2013)

belboid said:


> that's almost spooky, as:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I might be book-stalking you. I just borrowed Building Stories from my local library. Once I recover from actually having to carry it home, I might get round to reading it.


----------



## imposs1904 (Sep 25, 2013)

1-50
51/100 Dark Passage by David Goodis
52/100 The Burglar by David Goodis
53/100 Bash the Rich: True Life Confessions of an Anarchist in the UK by Ian Bone
54/100 The Deportees and other stories by Roddy Doyle
55/100 Bullfighting by Roddy Doyle
56/100 The Red Road by Denise Mina
57/100 Maigret in Holland by Georges Simenon
58/100 The Sailors' Rendezvous by Georges Simenon
59/100 Anti-Fascist by Martin Lux
60/100 I am a Genius of Unspeakable Evil and I Want to Be Your Class President by Josh Lieb
61/100 Maigret at the "Gai-Moulin" by Georges Simenon
62/100 The Bar on the Seine by Georges Simenon
63/100 Lillian & Dash by Sam Toperoff
64/100 Street of No Return by David Goodis
65/100 The Busconductor Hines by James Kelman
66/100 Maigret Mystified by Georges Simenon
67/100 Nine Inches: Stories by Tom Perrotta
68/100 Dr. Yes by (Colin) Bateman
69/100 Bad Vibes: Britpop and My Part in Its Downfall by Luke Haines
*
70/100 Maigret Goes Home by Georges Simenon*


----------



## Belushi (Sep 26, 2013)

Sebastian Faulks 'Birdsong' (1/20)
Colin Thubron 'Shadow of the Silk Road' (2/20)
Philip Larkin 'High Windows' (3/20)
Sally Brampton 'Shoot the Damn Dog' (4/20)
Hans Fallada 'Alone in Berlin' (5/20)
Robert Bartlett 'The Making of Europe 950 - 1350' (6/20)
Albert Camus 'The Outsider' (7/20)
Seamus Heaney 'New Selected Poems 1966-1987' (8/20)
Freya Stark 'The Minaret of Djam: An Excursion in Afghanistan' (9/20)
Gustave Flaubert 'Madame Bovary' (10/20)
Graham Greene 'Brighton Rock' (11/20)
SE Hinton 'The Outsiders' (12/20)
Esther Freud 'Hideous Kinky' (13/20)


----------



## belboid (Sep 27, 2013)

belboid said:


> 1: Peter May - The Blackhouse.
> 2: Kim Cooper - 33 1/3 Series: In the Aeroplane over the Sea by Neutral Milk Hotel.
> 3: Ben Thompson (Ed.) - Ban This Filth! The Mary Whitehouse Letters.
> 4: Paul D Gilbert - The Annals of Sherlock Holmes.
> ...



knew I'd forgotten something!

23 - (well, about 18 actually) - Anthony Bourdain - Medium Raw


----------



## Greebo (Sep 29, 2013)

Narcomania - Max Daly & Steve Sampson
Polish for dummies - Daria Gabryanczyk
Findings & Finishings - Sharon Bateman
4/21-50 one third of A Week in December - Sebastian Faulkes. In my defence, it was a pretty bad month and that book was a lot less readable than expected.
5/21-50 The Lover's Watch - Aphra Behn. Read for no other reason than it was there, and all the better for it.
6 Professor Unrat - Heinrich Mann
7 Pas un Jour - Anne F Garreta
8 The Little Book of Demons: The positive advantages of the personification of life's problems - Ramsey Dukes
9 Die verlorene Ehre der Katharina Blum - Heinrich Boll10 They Feed - Steve French
10 The Rover - Aphra Behn
11 Oroonoko - Aphra Behn
12 Foundation (about 2/3rds of it) - Isaac Asimov
13 the dispossessed - Ursula le Guin
14 Heidis Lehr- und Wanderjahre - Johanna Spyri
15 Heidi kann brauchen was es gelernt hat - Johanna Spyri
16 Buttered side down - Edna Ferber
17 The way we live now - Anthony Trollope
18 Le vampire - Polidori's translation of Byron's book
19 Les liaisons dangereuses - Choderlos de Laclos
20 The Seducer's Diary - Robert Avon
22 Cataclysm Blues - Cari Silverwood
23 The Yellow Wallpaper - Charlotte Perkins Gilman
24 The Eyes Have It - Phillip K Dick
25 The Unvierse Doesn't Give a Flying Fuck About You - Johnny B Truant
26 Easy as Pi - Jamie Buchan
27 Kurzgeschichten Band 1 -Thomas Herzberg
28 La Grotte - Claudio Paganini (trans by Manuela Corsino)
29 How to be happy (no fairy dust required) - Cara Stein
30 Poems of William Blake - William Blake
31 Reconceptualising Work with 'Carers': New Directions for Policy and Practice - Kirstin Stalker
32 Two-fisted Tweets - James Hutchings
33 As they slept - Andy Leeks
34 Liebe Frau Senta - Uli Aechtner
35 Shroud for a Nightingale PD James
36 Guns - Stephen King
37 Blix - Frank Norris
38 Shakedown - James Ellroy
39 Explaining the Explicit - Julian Barnes, David Bellos, Sarah Churchwell, Vicki Feaver, Rachel Johnson.
40 Die Entdeckung der Currywurst / The invention of curried sausage - Uwe Timm
41 1001 Polish words in Polish - Jorit Menka
42 As Easy As Pi - Jamie Buchan
43 Ach, waer ich nur zu Hause geblieben - Kersten Gier
44 Lost in Translation - Laurence M. Janifer
45 Les Noces Secretes - Gerard Caramaro
46 Otfried Preussler "Krabat" - auf den Spuren der historischen Sage ud ime Vergleich zu JK Rowlings "Harry Potter" - Nancy Schier
47 Selected Masterpieces of Polish Poetry - trans Jarek Zawadzki
48 English Polish Joke Book - Jeremy Taylor
49 Histoires a lire dans le bus - Catherine Perrot, Max Obione
50 Histoires a lire dans le metro - 10 authors whose names I CBA to type.
51 Geil, Bekifft, Arbeitsscheu... Charly Moraine & Frank Cordoba
52 We're Going to Die Here, Aren't We? - Erik Gumeny
53 Double Dare - Rhonda Nelson
54 434 Tage - Anne Freitag


----------



## ringo (Sep 30, 2013)

1/30 The Room Of Lost Things - Stella Duffy
2/30 At Hell's Gate: A Soldiers Journey From War To Peace - Claude Anshin Thomas
3/30 The Bell Jar - Sylvia Plath
4/30 Altered Carbon - Richard K Morgan
5/30 The Chinese Potter: A Practical History Of Chinese Ceramics - Margaret Medley
6/30 Wolf Hall - Hilary Mantel
7/30 Pride And Prejudice - Jane Austen
8/30 The City & The City - China Mieville
9/30 The Optimist's Daughter - Eudora Welty
10/30 The Stranger - Albert Camus
11/30 Clarks In Jamaica - Al Fingers
12/30 Diamond Age - Neal Stephenson
13/30 Pao - Kerry Young
14/30 Skagboys - Irvine Welsh
15/30 Doctor Fischer of Geneva or the Bomb Party - Graham Greene
16/30 Gimpel The Fool - Isaac Bashevis Singer
17/30 The Pursuit Of Perfect - Tal Ben-Shahar
18/30 The Music Of Chance - Paul Auster
19/30 Magnetism - F Scott Fitzgerald
20/30 The Art Of Conversation - Catherine Blyth
21/30 Hash: The Chilling Inside Story Of The Secret Underworld Behind The World's Most Lucrative Drug - Wensley Clarkson
22/30 Venus In Furs - Leopold von Sacher-Masoch
23/30 The Answer Is Never: A Skateboarder's History Of The World - Jocko Weyland
24/30 The Prime Of Miss Jean Brodie - Muriel Spark
25/30 Spook Country - William Gibson
26/30 The Red House - Mark Haddon
27/30 Journey Into Fear - Eric Ambler


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 30, 2013)

1/50 - Grits, Niall Griffiths
2/50 - Suicide Hill, James Ellroy
3/50 - Children of Men, P D James
4/50 - Worlds of English, Module guide
5/50 - Whit, Iain Banks
6/50 - Paula Spencer, Roddy Doyle
7/50 - Harm Done, Ruth Rendell
8/50 - The News Where You Are, Catherine O'Flynn
9/50 - Birdman, Mo Hayder
10/50 - Money, Martin Amis
11/50 - The 5:2 Diet Book, Kate Harrison
12/50 - The Treatment, Mo Hayder
13/50 -The Bell Jar, Sylvia Plath
14/50 - The Little Friend, Donna Tartt
15/50 - What Was lost, Catherine O'Flynn
16/50 - Stonemouth, Iain Banks
17/50 - The One You Love, Paul Pilkington
18/50 - English in the World - OU Study Guide
19/50 - English in the World: History, Diversity, Change, Edited by Philip Seargeant and Joan Swann
20/50 - The Woman in White, Wilkie Collins
21/50 - The Vanishing Point, Val McDermid
22/50 - The Thirty-Nine Steps, John Buchan
23/50 - Skagboys, Irvine Welsh
24/50 - Dracula, Bram Stoker
25/50 - Complicity, Iain Banks
26/50 - Trainspotting, Irvine Welsh
27/50 - Ritual, Mo Hayder
28/50 - Feersum Endjinn, Iain M Banks
29/50 - One Across, Two Down, Ruth Rendell
30/50 - White Bones, Graham Masterton
31/50 - Wolf Hall, Hilary Mantel
32/50 - The Crow Road, Iain Banks
33/50 - The Saint Zita Society, Ruth Rendell
34/50 - The Bat, Jo Nesbo
35/50 - The Shining, Stephen King
36/50 - The Casual Vacancy, J.K. Rowling
37/50 - The Kite Runner, Khaled Hosseini
38/50 - Skin, Mo Hayder
39/50 - A Face in the Crowd, Stephen King + How to Talk to Girls at Parties, Neil Gaiman 
40/50 - Communicating in English: Talk, Text, Technology
41/50 - The Politics of English: Conflict, Competition, Co-existence

*42/50 - The Secret Garden, Frances Hodgson Burnett*


----------



## marty21 (Sep 30, 2013)

1/50- City of Gold - Len Deighton
2/50- Outside- Shalini Bolan
3/50- Deep Black - Stephen Coonts and Jim Defelice
4/50- Before They Are Hanged - Joe Abercombie
5/50 - Last Arguments of Kings - Joe Abercrombie
6/50 - The Horse At The Gates - DC Alden
7/50 - Shakespeare's Local - Pete Brown
8/50 - Ash - James Herbert
9/50 - Capital - John Lanchester
10/50 - Covert Reich - A K Alexander
11/50 - The American West - Dee Brown
12/50 - Dark Winter - David Mark
13/50 - Bury My Heart at Wounded Knee - Dee Brown
14/50 - Light of the Western Stars- Zane Grey
15/50 -Riders of the Purple Sage - Zane Grey
16/50 - Mission to Paris - Alan Furst
17/50 -The Eyre Affair - Jasper Fforde
18/50 - Acquired for Development By...A Hackney Anthology - Edited by Gary Budden and Kit Caless
19/50 -Prisoner to the Streets - Robyn Travis
20/50 - The Fear Index - Robert Harris
21/50 - Rebel - Bernard Cornwell
22/50 - Copperhead- Bernard Cornwell
23/50 - The Departure - Neal Asher
24/50 - Battle Flag - Bernard Cornwell
25/50 - The Bloody Ground - Bernard Cornwell
26/50 - Deep Country - Five Years in the Welsh Hills. - Neil Ansell
27/50 - Deception - Jonathan Kellerman
28/50* - *Zero Point - Neal Asher
29/50 - Birdscapes - Birds in Our Imagination and Experience - Jeremy Mynott
30/50 - Extinction Point - Paul Antony Jones
31/50- Extinction Point: Exodus -Paul Antony Jones
32/50 - Burn Out - Traci Hohenstein
33/50 - The Urban Birder - David Lindo
34/50 - A Year in the Woods - Colin Elford
35/50 - The Wild Places - Robert Mcfarlane
36/50 - A New Kind of Bleak: Journeys Through Urban Britain - Owen Hatherley
37/50 -Without Warning - John Birmingham
38/50 - After America - John Birmingham
39/50 - Angels of Vengeance - John Birmingham
40/50 - Laidlaw - William McIlvanney


----------



## colbhoy (Oct 2, 2013)

1/20 -The Devil's Star by Jo Nesbo
2/20 - At Swim, Two Boys by Jamie O'Neill
3/20 - Lullaby Town by Robert Crais
4/20 - Gordon Smith, Prince of Wingers by Tony Smith
5/20 - Pride and Prejudice by Jane Austin
6/20 - The Art of Fielding by Chad Harbach
7/20 - Free Fall by Robert Crais
8/20 - The Complete Game, Reflections on Baseball and the Art of Pitching by Ron Darling
9/20 - Imperium by Robert Harris
*10/20 - Sandy Koufax The Lefty's Legacy by Jane Leavy*


----------



## Red Storm (Oct 3, 2013)

1/20 - _A Clash of Kings_ by George R. R. Martin
2/20 - _A Storm of Swords_ by George R. R. Martin
3/20 - _Physical Resistance_ by Dave Hann
4/20 - _Frankenstein_ by Mary Shelly
5/20 - _The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest_ by Stieg Larsson
6/20 - _Brave New World_ by Aldous Huxley
7/20 - _Fahrenheit 451_ by Ray Bradbury
8/20 - _What Uncle Sam Really Wants_ by Noam Chomsky
9/20 - _Anno Dracula_ by Kim Newman
10/20 - _Colour of Magic_ by Terry Pratchett
11/20 - _The Great Gatsby_ by F. Scott Fitzgerald
12/20 - _Dracula_ by Bram Stoker
13/20 - _The Dark Tower_ by Stephen King
14/20 - A Feast of Crows by George R. R. Martin
15/20 - _Dance of Dragons_ by George R. R. Martin
16/20 - _Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep _by Philip K. Dick
17/20 - _The Old Man and the Sea _by Ernest Hemmingway 

18/20 - _The Prosperous Few and the Restless Many_ by Noam Chomsky


----------



## magneze (Oct 4, 2013)

1. Noam Chomsky - Occupy
2. Ian Bone - Bash The Rich
3. Iain Sinclair - London Orbital
4. Richard Morgan - Black Man
5. John Lanchester - Whoops!: Why everyone owes everyone and no one can pay
6. David Herman - Effective JavaScript
7. Francois Lelord - Hector & The Search For Happiness
8. Edward Tufte - The Visual Display of Quantative Information
9. Orson Scott Card - Ender's Game
10. Stephen Few - Information Dashboard Design
11. Susan Cain - Quiet, the power of introverts in a world that can't stop talking
12. Hilary Mantel - Wolf Hall
13. Ha-Joon Chang - 23 things they don't tell you about capitalism
*14. Dan Saffer - Microinteractions*

Interesting little book which concentrates on the small details of UX design. Those details that you get in apps or websites that make them a joy to use. It seems that almost all of the examples are taken from http://littlebigdetails.com/. It's like the author has basically written a book around that website. Still, he comes up with a theory and design process which could spark some interesting ideas. Not sure I'm recommending it until I've had a chance to try some of the techniques out.


----------



## imposs1904 (Oct 5, 2013)

1-50
51/100 Dark Passage by David Goodis
52/100 The Burglar by David Goodis
53/100 Bash the Rich: True Life Confessions of an Anarchist in the UK by Ian Bone
54/100 The Deportees and other stories by Roddy Doyle
55/100 Bullfighting by Roddy Doyle
56/100 The Red Road by Denise Mina
57/100 Maigret in Holland by Georges Simenon
58/100 The Sailors' Rendezvous by Georges Simenon
59/100 Anti-Fascist by Martin Lux
60/100 I am a Genius of Unspeakable Evil and I Want to Be Your Class President by Josh Lieb
61/100 Maigret at the "Gai-Moulin" by Georges Simenon
62/100 The Bar on the Seine by Georges Simenon
63/100 Lillian & Dash by Sam Toperoff
64/100 Street of No Return by David Goodis
65/100 The Busconductor Hines by James Kelman
66/100 Maigret Mystified by Georges Simenon
67/100 Nine Inches: Stories by Tom Perrotta
68/100 Dr. Yes by (Colin) Bateman
69/100 Bad Vibes: Britpop and My Part in Its Downfall by Luke Haines
70/100 Maigret Goes Home by Georges Simenon
*
71/100 Punk Rock: An Oral History by John Robb*


----------



## Me76 (Oct 5, 2013)

1/50 Rachels Holiday, Marian Keyes
2/50 Fingersmith, Sarah Waters 
3/50 Life, Death and Vanilla Slices, Jenny Eclair
4/50 Pushed Too Far, Ann Voss Peterson
5/50 Born Weird, Andrew Kaufman
6/50 The People of the Abyss, Jack London
7/50 Gray Justice, Alan McDermott
8/50 Gone Tomorrow, Lee Child
9/50 the Hundred year old Man Who Climbed Out of the Window and Disappeared, Jonas Jonasson
10/50 First Murder, Fred Limberg
11/50 Capital, John Lanchester
12/40 An Order of Coffee and Tears, Brian Spangler
13/40 Catcher in the Rye, JD Salinger
14/40 Alone: The Girl in the Box, Robert J Crane
15/40 Uglies, Scott Westerfeld
16/40 Enemy in Blue: The Chase, Derek Blass
17/40 Out on a Limb, Lynn Barrett-Lee
18/40 Trapped, JN Konrath
19/40 Joyland, Stephen King
20/40 Girl Reading, Katie Ward
21/40 Safe House, Chris Ewan
22/40 The Half-life if Hannah, Nick Alexander
23/40 The Nightmare Stone, Finian Black
24/40 One Glass is Never Enough, Jane Wenham-Jones
25/40 What Stays in Vegas, Beth Labonte
26/40 How to be a Woman, Caitlin Moran
27/40 Wuthering Heights, Emily Bronte
28/40 Bad Games, Jeff Menapace 
29/40 Swamplandia, Karen Russell
30/40 Bonded, Nicky Charles

31/40 Dr Sleep, Stephen King


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 6, 2013)

1/50 - Grits, Niall Griffiths
2/50 - Suicide Hill, James Ellroy
3/50 - Children of Men, P D James
4/50 - Worlds of English, Module guide
5/50 - Whit, Iain Banks
6/50 - Paula Spencer, Roddy Doyle
7/50 - Harm Done, Ruth Rendell
8/50 - The News Where You Are, Catherine O'Flynn
9/50 - Birdman, Mo Hayder
10/50 - Money, Martin Amis
11/50 - The 5:2 Diet Book, Kate Harrison
12/50 - The Treatment, Mo Hayder
13/50 -The Bell Jar, Sylvia Plath
14/50 - The Little Friend, Donna Tartt
15/50 - What Was lost, Catherine O'Flynn
16/50 - Stonemouth, Iain Banks
17/50 - The One You Love, Paul Pilkington
18/50 - English in the World - OU Study Guide
19/50 - English in the World: History, Diversity, Change, Edited by Philip Seargeant and Joan Swann
20/50 - The Woman in White, Wilkie Collins
21/50 - The Vanishing Point, Val McDermid
22/50 - The Thirty-Nine Steps, John Buchan
23/50 - Skagboys, Irvine Welsh
24/50 - Dracula, Bram Stoker
25/50 - Complicity, Iain Banks
26/50 - Trainspotting, Irvine Welsh
27/50 - Ritual, Mo Hayder
28/50 - Feersum Endjinn, Iain M Banks
29/50 - One Across, Two Down, Ruth Rendell
30/50 - White Bones, Graham Masterton
31/50 - Wolf Hall, Hilary Mantel
32/50 - The Crow Road, Iain Banks
33/50 - The Saint Zita Society, Ruth Rendell
34/50 - The Bat, Jo Nesbo
35/50 - The Shining, Stephen King
36/50 - The Casual Vacancy, J.K. Rowling
37/50 - The Kite Runner, Khaled Hosseini
38/50 - Skin, Mo Hayder
39/50 - A Face in the Crowd, Stephen King + How to Talk to Girls at Parties, Neil Gaiman 
40/50 - Communicating in English: Talk, Text, Technology
41/50 - The Politics of English: Conflict, Competition, Co-existence
42/50 - The Secret Garden, Frances Hodgson Burnett

*43/50 - Ghost in the Machine, Ed James*


----------



## Kidda (Oct 7, 2013)

1/15- North by Northwestern (Deadliest Waters) by Sig Hansen
2/15- Narrowboat Dreams by Steve Haywood
3/15- Baptism of Fire by Frank Collins
4/15- Ascension by Cameron Dante
5/15- Book by Whoopi Goldberg
6/15- Undercover by Rob Evans and Paul Lewis.
7/15- The Unlikely Pilgrimage of Harold Fry by Rachel Joyce
8/15- Working on the edge: King Crab fishing on Alaska's high seas by Spike Walker


----------



## marty21 (Oct 8, 2013)

1/50- City of Gold - Len Deighton
2/50- Outside- Shalini Bolan
3/50- Deep Black - Stephen Coonts and Jim Defelice
4/50- Before They Are Hanged - Joe Abercombie
5/50 - Last Arguments of Kings - Joe Abercrombie
6/50 - The Horse At The Gates - DC Alden
7/50 - Shakespeare's Local - Pete Brown
8/50 - Ash - James Herbert
9/50 - Capital - John Lanchester
10/50 - Covert Reich - A K Alexander
11/50 - The American West - Dee Brown
12/50 - Dark Winter - David Mark
13/50 - Bury My Heart at Wounded Knee - Dee Brown
14/50 - Light of the Western Stars- Zane Grey
15/50 -Riders of the Purple Sage - Zane Grey
16/50 - Mission to Paris - Alan Furst
17/50 -The Eyre Affair - Jasper Fforde
18/50 - Acquired for Development By...A Hackney Anthology - Edited by Gary Budden and Kit Caless
19/50 -Prisoner to the Streets - Robyn Travis
20/50 - The Fear Index - Robert Harris
21/50 - Rebel - Bernard Cornwell
22/50 - Copperhead- Bernard Cornwell
23/50 - The Departure - Neal Asher
24/50 - Battle Flag - Bernard Cornwell
25/50 - The Bloody Ground - Bernard Cornwell
26/50 - Deep Country - Five Years in the Welsh Hills. - Neil Ansell
27/50 - Deception - Jonathan Kellerman
28/50* - *Zero Point - Neal Asher
29/50 - Birdscapes - Birds in Our Imagination and Experience - Jeremy Mynott
30/50 - Extinction Point - Paul Antony Jones
31/50- Extinction Point: Exodus -Paul Antony Jones
32/50 - Burn Out - Traci Hohenstein
33/50 - The Urban Birder - David Lindo
34/50 - A Year in the Woods - Colin Elford
35/50 - The Wild Places - Robert Mcfarlane
36/50 - A New Kind of Bleak: Journeys Through Urban Britain - Owen Hatherley
37/50 -Without Warning - John Birmingham
38/50 - After America - John Birmingham
39/50 - Angels of Vengeance - John Birmingham
40/50 - Laidlaw - William McIlvanney
*41/50 - Weapons of Choice: World War 2.1 - John Birmingham*


----------



## el-ahrairah (Oct 8, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> argh, i've been forgetting to update this thread, here's a few of what i've read the last couple of weeks...
> 
> 64. Guy Haley - Death Of Integrity
> 65. Brian Cathcart - Were You Still Up For Portillo?
> 66. Mike Lee - Fallen Angels


 
Fucking hell, i've lost count again.  something, something.

67 (that i can remember). Alex Butterworth - The World That Never Was; A True Story Of Dreamers, Schemers, Anarchists, & Secret Agents.
68. Luca Rastello - I Am The Market: How To Smuggle Cocaine By The Ton And Live Happily

The World That Never Was is great, really interesting.

I Am The Market is dull shite.  The answer is "by being rich and clever and you'll still go to jail for a decade"


----------



## Kidda (Oct 8, 2013)

1/15- North by Northwestern (Deadliest Waters) by Sig Hansen
2/15- Narrowboat Dreams by Steve Haywood
3/15- Baptism of Fire by Frank Collins
4/15- Ascension by Cameron Dante
5/15- Book by Whoopi Goldberg
6/15- Undercover by Rob Evans and Paul Lewis.
7/15- The Unlikely Pilgrimage of Harold Fry by Rachel Joyce
8/15- Working on the edge: King Crab fishing on Alaska's high seas by Spike Walker
9/15- Ship of ghosts by Neil Hinton


----------



## MrSki (Oct 9, 2013)

MrSki said:


> 1/100 Dissolution - C J Sansom
> 2/100 Dark Fire - C J Sansom
> 3/100 Sovereign - C J Sansom
> 4/100 Across the Face of the World - Russell Kirkpatrick
> ...



62/100 Secrets in Priors End Eve Houston
63/100 Starters for Ten David Nicholls
64/100 Kill your Friends John Niven
65/100 Emperor Stephen Baxter
66/100 Life Liberty & the pursuit of Sausages Tom Holt
67/100 The London Train Tessa Hadley
68/100 A Memory of Light Robert Jordon Brandon Sanderson
69/100 Ratcatcher James McGee
70/100 Resurrectionist James McGee
71/100 Where the Shadows Lie Michael Ridpath
72/100 66 Degrees North Michael Ridpath
73/100 The Last days of Newgate Andrew Pepper
74/100 Rivers of London Ben Aaronovitch
75/100 Harry Revised Mark Sarvas
*76/100 The Terrible Privacy of Maxwell Sim Jonathan Coe
77/100 Moon over Soho Ben Aaronovitch
78/100 The Whale Road Robert Low
79/100The Wolf Sea Robert Low
80/100 The Time Traveller’s Wife Audrey Niffenegger *


----------



## Me76 (Oct 10, 2013)

1/50 Rachels Holiday, Marian Keyes
2/50 Fingersmith, Sarah Waters 
3/50 Life, Death and Vanilla Slices, Jenny Eclair
4/50 Pushed Too Far, Ann Voss Peterson
5/50 Born Weird, Andrew Kaufman
6/50 The People of the Abyss, Jack London
7/50 Gray Justice, Alan McDermott
8/50 Gone Tomorrow, Lee Child
9/50 the Hundred year old Man Who Climbed Out of the Window and Disappeared, Jonas Jonasson
10/50 First Murder, Fred Limberg
11/50 Capital, John Lanchester
12/40 An Order of Coffee and Tears, Brian Spangler
13/40 Catcher in the Rye, JD Salinger
14/40 Alone: The Girl in the Box, Robert J Crane
15/40 Uglies, Scott Westerfeld
16/40 Enemy in Blue: The Chase, Derek Blass
17/40 Out on a Limb, Lynn Barrett-Lee
18/40 Trapped, JN Konrath
19/40 Joyland, Stephen King
20/40 Girl Reading, Katie Ward
21/40 Safe House, Chris Ewan
22/40 The Half-life if Hannah, Nick Alexander
23/40 The Nightmare Stone, Finian Black
24/40 One Glass is Never Enough, Jane Wenham-Jones
25/40 What Stays in Vegas, Beth Labonte
26/40 How to be a Woman, Caitlin Moran
27/40 Wuthering Heights, Emily Bronte
28/40 Bad Games, Jeff Menapace 
29/40 Swamplandia, Karen Russell
30/40 Bonded, Nicky Charles
31/40 Dr Sleep, Stephen King

32/40 Pigeon English, Stephen Kelman


----------



## Greebo (Oct 11, 2013)

Narcomania - Max Daly & Steve Sampson
Polish for dummies - Daria Gabryanczyk
Findings & Finishings - Sharon Bateman
4/21-50 one third of A Week in December - Sebastian Faulkes. In my defence, it was a pretty bad month and that book was a lot less readable than expected.
5/21-50 The Lover's Watch - Aphra Behn. Read for no other reason than it was there, and all the better for it.
6 Professor Unrat - Heinrich Mann
7 Pas un Jour - Anne F Garreta
8 The Little Book of Demons: The positive advantages of the personification of life's problems - Ramsey Dukes
9 Die verlorene Ehre der Katharina Blum - Heinrich Boll10 They Feed - Steve French
10 The Rover - Aphra Behn
11 Oroonoko - Aphra Behn
12 Foundation (about 2/3rds of it) - Isaac Asimov
13 the dispossessed - Ursula le Guin
14 Heidis Lehr- und Wanderjahre - Johanna Spyri
15 Heidi kann brauchen was es gelernt hat - Johanna Spyri
16 Buttered side down - Edna Ferber
17 The way we live now - Anthony Trollope
18 Le vampire - Polidori's translation of Byron's book
19 Les liaisons dangereuses - Choderlos de Laclos
20 The Seducer's Diary - Robert Avon
22 Cataclysm Blues - Cari Silverwood
23 The Yellow Wallpaper - Charlotte Perkins Gilman
24 The Eyes Have It - Phillip K Dick
25 The Unvierse Doesn't Give a Flying Fuck About You - Johnny B Truant
26 Easy as Pi - Jamie Buchan
27 Kurzgeschichten Band 1 -Thomas Herzberg
28 La Grotte - Claudio Paganini (trans by Manuela Corsino)
29 How to be happy (no fairy dust required) - Cara Stein
30 Poems of William Blake - William Blake
31 Reconceptualising Work with 'Carers': New Directions for Policy and Practice - Kirstin Stalker
32 Two-fisted Tweets - James Hutchings
33 As they slept - Andy Leeks
34 Liebe Frau Senta - Uli Aechtner
35 Shroud for a Nightingale PD James
36 Guns - Stephen King
37 Blix - Frank Norris
38 Shakedown - James Ellroy
39 Explaining the Explicit - Julian Barnes, David Bellos, Sarah Churchwell, Vicki Feaver, Rachel Johnson.
40 Die Entdeckung der Currywurst / The invention of curried sausage - Uwe Timm
41 1001 Polish words in Polish - Jorit Menka
42 As Easy As Pi - Jamie Buchan
43 Ach, waer ich nur zu Hause geblieben - Kersten Gier
44 Lost in Translation - Laurence M. Janifer
45 Les Noces Secretes - Gerard Caramaro
46 Otfried Preussler "Krabat" - auf den Spuren der historischen Sage ud ime Vergleich zu JK Rowlings "Harry Potter" - Nancy Schier
47 Selected Masterpieces of Polish Poetry - trans Jarek Zawadzki
48 English Polish Joke Book - Jeremy Taylor
49 Histoires a lire dans le bus - Catherine Perrot, Max Obione
50 Histoires a lire dans le metro - 10 authors whose names I CBA to type.
51 Geil, Bekifft, Arbeitsscheu... Charly Moraine & Frank Cordoba
52 We're Going to Die Here, Aren't We? - Erik Gumeny
53 Double Dare - Rhonda Nelson
54 434 Tage - Anne Freytag
55 The little Quaker book of de-clutter - Ellie Caldwell
56 The little Quaker book of weight loss - Ellie Caldwell
57 PhiLOLzophy: critical thinking in digestible doses - Sarah Heuer & Chrissy Stockton
58 Santisima Muerte: How to call and work with Holy Death - Conjure Man Ali
59 Clarimonde - Theophile Gaultier


----------



## imposs1904 (Oct 11, 2013)

1-50
51/100 Dark Passage by David Goodis
52/100 The Burglar by David Goodis
53/100 Bash the Rich: True Life Confessions of an Anarchist in the UK by Ian Bone
54/100 The Deportees and other stories by Roddy Doyle
55/100 Bullfighting by Roddy Doyle
56/100 The Red Road by Denise Mina
57/100 Maigret in Holland by Georges Simenon
58/100 The Sailors' Rendezvous by Georges Simenon
59/100 Anti-Fascist by Martin Lux
60/100 I am a Genius of Unspeakable Evil and I Want to Be Your Class President by Josh Lieb
61/100 Maigret at the "Gai-Moulin" by Georges Simenon
62/100 The Bar on the Seine by Georges Simenon
63/100 Lillian & Dash by Sam Toperoff
64/100 Street of No Return by David Goodis
65/100 The Busconductor Hines by James Kelman
66/100 Maigret Mystified by Georges Simenon
67/100 Nine Inches: Stories by Tom Perrotta
68/100 Dr. Yes by (Colin) Bateman
69/100 Bad Vibes: Britpop and My Part in Its Downfall by Luke Haines
70/100 Maigret Goes Home by Georges Simenon
71/100 Punk Rock: An Oral History by John Robb
*
72/100 A Coffin for Dimitrios by Eric Ambler*


----------



## Red Storm (Oct 12, 2013)

1/20 - _A Clash of Kings_ by George R. R. Martin
2/20 - _A Storm of Swords_ by George R. R. Martin
3/20 - _Physical Resistance_ by Dave Hann
4/20 - _Frankenstein_ by Mary Shelly
5/20 - _The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest_ by Stieg Larsson
6/20 - _Brave New World_ by Aldous Huxley
7/20 - _Fahrenheit 451_ by Ray Bradbury
8/20 - _What Uncle Sam Really Wants_ by Noam Chomsky
9/20 - _Anno Dracula_ by Kim Newman
10/20 - _Colour of Magic_ by Terry Pratchett
11/20 - _The Great Gatsby_ by F. Scott Fitzgerald
12/20 - _Dracula_ by Bram Stoker
13/20 - _The Dark Tower_ by Stephen King
14/20 - A Feast of Crows by George R. R. Martin
15/20 - _Dance of Dragons_ by George R. R. Martin
16/20 - _Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep _by Philip K. Dick
17/20 - _The Old Man and the Sea _by Ernest Hemmingway
18/20 - _The Prosperous Few and the Restless Many_ by Noam Chomsky

19/20 - _Secrets, Lies and Democracy_ by Noam Chomsky


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 13, 2013)

1/50 - Grits, Niall Griffiths
2/50 - Suicide Hill, James Ellroy
3/50 - Children of Men, P D James
4/50 - Worlds of English, Module guide
5/50 - Whit, Iain Banks
6/50 - Paula Spencer, Roddy Doyle
7/50 - Harm Done, Ruth Rendell
8/50 - The News Where You Are, Catherine O'Flynn
9/50 - Birdman, Mo Hayder
10/50 - Money, Martin Amis
11/50 - The 5:2 Diet Book, Kate Harrison
12/50 - The Treatment, Mo Hayder
13/50 -The Bell Jar, Sylvia Plath
14/50 - The Little Friend, Donna Tartt
15/50 - What Was lost, Catherine O'Flynn
16/50 - Stonemouth, Iain Banks
17/50 - The One You Love, Paul Pilkington
18/50 - English in the World - OU Study Guide
19/50 - English in the World: History, Diversity, Change, Edited by Philip Seargeant and Joan Swann
20/50 - The Woman in White, Wilkie Collins
21/50 - The Vanishing Point, Val McDermid
22/50 - The Thirty-Nine Steps, John Buchan
23/50 - Skagboys, Irvine Welsh
24/50 - Dracula, Bram Stoker
25/50 - Complicity, Iain Banks
26/50 - Trainspotting, Irvine Welsh
27/50 - Ritual, Mo Hayder
28/50 - Feersum Endjinn, Iain M Banks
29/50 - One Across, Two Down, Ruth Rendell
30/50 - White Bones, Graham Masterton
31/50 - Wolf Hall, Hilary Mantel
32/50 - The Crow Road, Iain Banks
33/50 - The Saint Zita Society, Ruth Rendell
34/50 - The Bat, Jo Nesbo
35/50 - The Shining, Stephen King
36/50 - The Casual Vacancy, J.K. Rowling
37/50 - The Kite Runner, Khaled Hosseini
38/50 - Skin, Mo Hayder
39/50 - A Face in the Crowd, Stephen King + How to Talk to Girls at Parties, Neil Gaiman 
40/50 - Communicating in English: Talk, Text, Technology
41/50 - The Politics of English: Conflict, Competition, Co-existence
42/50 - The Secret Garden, Frances Hodgson Burnett
43/50 - Ghost in the Machine, Ed James

*44/50 - Doctor Sleep, Stephen King*


----------



## ringo (Oct 14, 2013)

1/30 The Room Of Lost Things - Stella Duffy
2/30 At Hell's Gate: A Soldiers Journey From War To Peace - Claude Anshin Thomas
3/30 The Bell Jar - Sylvia Plath
4/30 Altered Carbon - Richard K Morgan
5/30 The Chinese Potter: A Practical History Of Chinese Ceramics - Margaret Medley
6/30 Wolf Hall - Hilary Mantel
7/30 Pride And Prejudice - Jane Austen
8/30 The City & The City - China Mieville
9/30 The Optimist's Daughter - Eudora Welty
10/30 The Stranger - Albert Camus
11/30 Clarks In Jamaica - Al Fingers
12/30 Diamond Age - Neal Stephenson
13/30 Pao - Kerry Young
14/30 Skagboys - Irvine Welsh
15/30 Doctor Fischer of Geneva or the Bomb Party - Graham Greene
16/30 Gimpel The Fool - Isaac Bashevis Singer
17/30 The Pursuit Of Perfect - Tal Ben-Shahar
18/30 The Music Of Chance - Paul Auster
19/30 Magnetism - F Scott Fitzgerald
20/30 The Art Of Conversation - Catherine Blyth
21/30 Hash: The Chilling Inside Story Of The Secret Underworld Behind The World's Most Lucrative Drug - Wensley Clarkson
22/30 Venus In Furs - Leopold von Sacher-Masoch
23/30 The Answer Is Never: A Skateboarder's History Of The World - Jocko Weyland
24/30 The Prime Of Miss Jean Brodie - Muriel Spark
25/30 Spook Country - William Gibson
26/30 The Red House - Mark Haddon
27/30 Journey Into Fear - Eric Ambler
28/30 The Crow Road - Iain Banks


----------



## imposs1904 (Oct 15, 2013)

1-50
51/100 Dark Passage by David Goodis
52/100 The Burglar by David Goodis
53/100 Bash the Rich: True Life Confessions of an Anarchist in the UK by Ian Bone
54/100 The Deportees and other stories by Roddy Doyle
55/100 Bullfighting by Roddy Doyle
56/100 The Red Road by Denise Mina
57/100 Maigret in Holland by Georges Simenon
58/100 The Sailors' Rendezvous by Georges Simenon
59/100 Anti-Fascist by Martin Lux
60/100 I am a Genius of Unspeakable Evil and I Want to Be Your Class President by Josh Lieb
61/100 Maigret at the "Gai-Moulin" by Georges Simenon
62/100 The Bar on the Seine by Georges Simenon
63/100 Lillian & Dash by Sam Toperoff
64/100 Street of No Return by David Goodis
65/100 The Busconductor Hines by James Kelman
66/100 Maigret Mystified by Georges Simenon
67/100 Nine Inches: Stories by Tom Perrotta
68/100 Dr. Yes by (Colin) Bateman
69/100 Bad Vibes: Britpop and My Part in Its Downfall by Luke Haines
70/100 Maigret Goes Home by Georges Simenon
71/100 Punk Rock: An Oral History by John Robb
72/100 A Coffin for Dimitrios by Eric Ambler
*
73/100 The Killer Inside Me by Jim Thompson*


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 15, 2013)

1/50 - Grits, Niall Griffiths
2/50 - Suicide Hill, James Ellroy
3/50 - Children of Men, P D James
4/50 - Worlds of English, Module guide
5/50 - Whit, Iain Banks
6/50 - Paula Spencer, Roddy Doyle
7/50 - Harm Done, Ruth Rendell
8/50 - The News Where You Are, Catherine O'Flynn
9/50 - Birdman, Mo Hayder
10/50 - Money, Martin Amis
11/50 - The 5:2 Diet Book, Kate Harrison
12/50 - The Treatment, Mo Hayder
13/50 -The Bell Jar, Sylvia Plath
14/50 - The Little Friend, Donna Tartt
15/50 - What Was lost, Catherine O'Flynn
16/50 - Stonemouth, Iain Banks
17/50 - The One You Love, Paul Pilkington
18/50 - English in the World - OU Study Guide
19/50 - English in the World: History, Diversity, Change, Edited by Philip Seargeant and Joan Swann
20/50 - The Woman in White, Wilkie Collins
21/50 - The Vanishing Point, Val McDermid
22/50 - The Thirty-Nine Steps, John Buchan
23/50 - Skagboys, Irvine Welsh
24/50 - Dracula, Bram Stoker
25/50 - Complicity, Iain Banks
26/50 - Trainspotting, Irvine Welsh
27/50 - Ritual, Mo Hayder
28/50 - Feersum Endjinn, Iain M Banks
29/50 - One Across, Two Down, Ruth Rendell
30/50 - White Bones, Graham Masterton
31/50 - Wolf Hall, Hilary Mantel
32/50 - The Crow Road, Iain Banks
33/50 - The Saint Zita Society, Ruth Rendell
34/50 - The Bat, Jo Nesbo
35/50 - The Shining, Stephen King
36/50 - The Casual Vacancy, J.K. Rowling
37/50 - The Kite Runner, Khaled Hosseini
38/50 - Skin, Mo Hayder
39/50 - A Face in the Crowd, Stephen King + How to Talk to Girls at Parties, Neil Gaiman 
40/50 - Communicating in English: Talk, Text, Technology
41/50 - The Politics of English: Conflict, Competition, Co-existence
42/50 - The Secret Garden, Frances Hodgson Burnett
43/50 - Ghost in the Machine, Ed James
44/50 - Doctor Sleep, Stephen King

*45/50 - A Judgement in Stone, Ruth Rendell*


----------



## imposs1904 (Oct 16, 2013)

1-50
51/100 Dark Passage by David Goodis
52/100 The Burglar by David Goodis
53/100 Bash the Rich: True Life Confessions of an Anarchist in the UK by Ian Bone
54/100 The Deportees and other stories by Roddy Doyle
55/100 Bullfighting by Roddy Doyle
56/100 The Red Road by Denise Mina
57/100 Maigret in Holland by Georges Simenon
58/100 The Sailors' Rendezvous by Georges Simenon
59/100 Anti-Fascist by Martin Lux
60/100 I am a Genius of Unspeakable Evil and I Want to Be Your Class President by Josh Lieb
61/100 Maigret at the "Gai-Moulin" by Georges Simenon
62/100 The Bar on the Seine by Georges Simenon
63/100 Lillian & Dash by Sam Toperoff
64/100 Street of No Return by David Goodis
65/100 The Busconductor Hines by James Kelman
66/100 Maigret Mystified by Georges Simenon
67/100 Nine Inches: Stories by Tom Perrotta
68/100 Dr. Yes by (Colin) Bateman
69/100 Bad Vibes: Britpop and My Part in Its Downfall by Luke Haines
70/100 Maigret Goes Home by Georges Simenon
71/100 Punk Rock: An Oral History by John Robb
72/100 A Coffin for Dimitrios by Eric Ambler
73/100 The Killer Inside Me by Jim Thompson
*
74/100 Two Pints by Roddy Doyle*
Practically a novella but hilarious all the same.


----------



## belboid (Oct 16, 2013)

belboid said:


> 1: Peter May - The Blackhouse.
> 2: Kim Cooper - 33 1/3 Series: In the Aeroplane over the Sea by Neutral Milk Hotel.
> 3: Ben Thompson (Ed.) - Ban This Filth! The Mary Whitehouse Letters.
> 4: Paul D Gilbert - The Annals of Sherlock Holmes.
> ...



24 - Rosa Luxemburg - The Mass Strike (with the introduction of Tony Cliff's RL biography)
25 - Brian Bendis, Bill Sienkiewicz - Daredevil, End of Days


----------



## el-ahrairah (Oct 16, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> Fucking hell, i've lost count again.  something, something.
> 
> 67 (that i can remember). Alex Butterworth - The World That Never Was; A True Story Of Dreamers, Schemers, Anarchists, & Secret Agents.
> 68. Luca Rastello - I Am The Market: How To Smuggle Cocaine By The Ton And Live Happily
> ...



69. Dan Abnett - Xenos
70. Dan Abnett - Malleus
71. Dan Abnett - Hereticus

space nonsense.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 16, 2013)

lol warhammer books


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 16, 2013)

which i have read


----------



## TruXta (Oct 16, 2013)

Shit, I've completely forgotten to update this.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Oct 16, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> which i have read



i love to read warhammer books before bed.  sensible reading for the communte, space marines before nap time.  that way i get some awesome dreams.


----------



## Me76 (Oct 16, 2013)

1/50 Rachels Holiday, Marian Keyes
2/50 Fingersmith, Sarah Waters 
3/50 Life, Death and Vanilla Slices, Jenny Eclair
4/50 Pushed Too Far, Ann Voss Peterson
5/50 Born Weird, Andrew Kaufman
6/50 The People of the Abyss, Jack London
7/50 Gray Justice, Alan McDermott
8/50 Gone Tomorrow, Lee Child
9/50 the Hundred year old Man Who Climbed Out of the Window and Disappeared, Jonas Jonasson
10/50 First Murder, Fred Limberg
11/50 Capital, John Lanchester
12/40 An Order of Coffee and Tears, Brian Spangler
13/40 Catcher in the Rye, JD Salinger
14/40 Alone: The Girl in the Box, Robert J Crane
15/40 Uglies, Scott Westerfeld
16/40 Enemy in Blue: The Chase, Derek Blass
17/40 Out on a Limb, Lynn Barrett-Lee
18/40 Trapped, JN Konrath
19/40 Joyland, Stephen King
20/40 Girl Reading, Katie Ward
21/40 Safe House, Chris Ewan
22/40 The Half-life if Hannah, Nick Alexander
23/40 The Nightmare Stone, Finian Black
24/40 One Glass is Never Enough, Jane Wenham-Jones
25/40 What Stays in Vegas, Beth Labonte
26/40 How to be a Woman, Caitlin Moran
27/40 Wuthering Heights, Emily Bronte
28/40 Bad Games, Jeff Menapace 
29/40 Swamplandia, Karen Russell
30/40 Bonded, Nicky Charles
31/40 Dr Sleep, Stephen King
32/40 Pigeon English, Stephen Kelman
33/40 Ghost in the Machine, Ed James - freebie crime thriller not bad.


----------



## imposs1904 (Oct 17, 2013)

1-50
51/100 Dark Passage by David Goodis
52/100 The Burglar by David Goodis
53/100 Bash the Rich: True Life Confessions of an Anarchist in the UK by Ian Bone
54/100 The Deportees and other stories by Roddy Doyle
55/100 Bullfighting by Roddy Doyle
56/100 The Red Road by Denise Mina
57/100 Maigret in Holland by Georges Simenon
58/100 The Sailors' Rendezvous by Georges Simenon
59/100 Anti-Fascist by Martin Lux
60/100 I am a Genius of Unspeakable Evil and I Want to Be Your Class President by Josh Lieb
61/100 Maigret at the "Gai-Moulin" by Georges Simenon
62/100 The Bar on the Seine by Georges Simenon
63/100 Lillian & Dash by Sam Toperoff
64/100 Street of No Return by David Goodis
65/100 The Busconductor Hines by James Kelman
66/100 Maigret Mystified by Georges Simenon
67/100 Nine Inches: Stories by Tom Perrotta
68/100 Dr. Yes by (Colin) Bateman
69/100 Bad Vibes: Britpop and My Part in Its Downfall by Luke Haines
70/100 Maigret Goes Home by Georges Simenon
71/100 Punk Rock: An Oral History by John Robb
72/100 A Coffin for Dimitrios by Eric Ambler
73/100 The Killer Inside Me by Jim Thompson
74/100 Two Pints by Roddy Doyle
*
75/100 The Flemish Shop by Georges Simenon*


----------



## imposs1904 (Oct 19, 2013)

1-50
51/100 Dark Passage by David Goodis
52/100 The Burglar by David Goodis
53/100 Bash the Rich: True Life Confessions of an Anarchist in the UK by Ian Bone
54/100 The Deportees and other stories by Roddy Doyle
55/100 Bullfighting by Roddy Doyle
56/100 The Red Road by Denise Mina
57/100 Maigret in Holland by Georges Simenon
58/100 The Sailors' Rendezvous by Georges Simenon
59/100 Anti-Fascist by Martin Lux
60/100 I am a Genius of Unspeakable Evil and I Want to Be Your Class President by Josh Lieb
61/100 Maigret at the "Gai-Moulin" by Georges Simenon
62/100 The Bar on the Seine by Georges Simenon
63/100 Lillian & Dash by Sam Toperoff
64/100 Street of No Return by David Goodis
65/100 The Busconductor Hines by James Kelman
66/100 Maigret Mystified by Georges Simenon
67/100 Nine Inches: Stories by Tom Perrotta
68/100 Dr. Yes by (Colin) Bateman
69/100 Bad Vibes: Britpop and My Part in Its Downfall by Luke Haines
70/100 Maigret Goes Home by Georges Simenon
71/100 Punk Rock: An Oral History by John Robb
72/100 A Coffin for Dimitrios by Eric Ambler
73/100 The Killer Inside Me by Jim Thompson
74/100 Two Pints by Roddy Doyle
75/100 The Flemish Shop by Georges Simenon
*
76/100 Brother Kemal by Jakob Arjouni*


----------



## Greebo (Oct 19, 2013)

Narcomania - Max Daly & Steve Sampson
Polish for dummies - Daria Gabryanczyk
Findings & Finishings - Sharon Bateman
4/21-50 one third of A Week in December - Sebastian Faulkes. In my defence, it was a pretty bad month and that book was a lot less readable than expected.
5/21-50 The Lover's Watch - Aphra Behn. Read for no other reason than it was there, and all the better for it.
6 Professor Unrat - Heinrich Mann
7 Pas un Jour - Anne F Garreta
8 The Little Book of Demons: The positive advantages of the personification of life's problems - Ramsey Dukes
9 Die verlorene Ehre der Katharina Blum - Heinrich Boll10 They Feed - Steve French
10 The Rover - Aphra Behn
11 Oroonoko - Aphra Behn
12 Foundation (about 2/3rds of it) - Isaac Asimov
13 the dispossessed - Ursula le Guin
14 Heidis Lehr- und Wanderjahre - Johanna Spyri
15 Heidi kann brauchen was es gelernt hat - Johanna Spyri
16 Buttered side down - Edna Ferber
17 The way we live now - Anthony Trollope
18 Le vampire - Polidori's translation of Byron's book
19 Les liaisons dangereuses - Choderlos de Laclos
20 The Seducer's Diary - Robert Avon
22 Cataclysm Blues - Cari Silverwood
23 The Yellow Wallpaper - Charlotte Perkins Gilman
24 The Eyes Have It - Phillip K Dick
25 The Universe Doesn't Give a Flying Fuck About You - Johnny B Truant
26 Easy as Pi - Jamie Buchan
27 Kurzgeschichten Band 1 -Thomas Herzberg
28 La Grotte - Claudio Paganini (trans by Manuela Corsino)
29 How to be happy (no fairy dust required) - Cara Stein
30 Poems of William Blake - William Blake
31 Reconceptualising Work with 'Carers': New Directions for Policy and Practice - Kirstin Stalker
32 Two-fisted Tweets - James Hutchings
33 As they slept - Andy Leeks
34 Liebe Frau Senta - Uli Aechtner
35 Shroud for a Nightingale PD James
36 Guns - Stephen King
37 Blix - Frank Norris
38 Shakedown - James Ellroy
39 Explaining the Explicit - Julian Barnes, David Bellos, Sarah Churchwell, Vicki Feaver, Rachel Johnson.
40 Die Entdeckung der Currywurst / The invention of curried sausage - Uwe Timm
41 1001 Polish words in Polish - Jorit Menka
42 As Easy As Pi - Jamie Buchan
43 Ach, waer ich nur zu Hause geblieben - Kersten Gier
44 Lost in Translation - Laurence M. Janifer
45 Les Noces Secretes - Gerard Caramaro
46 Otfried Preussler "Krabat" - auf den Spuren der historischen Sage ud ime Vergleich zu JK Rowlings "Harry Potter" - Nancy Schier
47 Selected Masterpieces of Polish Poetry - trans Jarek Zawadzki
48 English Polish Joke Book - Jeremy Taylor
49 Histoires a lire dans le bus - Catherine Perrot, Max Obione
50 Histoires a lire dans le metro - 10 authors whose names I CBA to type.
51 Geil, Bekifft, Arbeitsscheu... Charly Moraine & Frank Cordoba
52 We're Going to Die Here, Aren't We? - Erik Gumeny
53 Double Dare - Rhonda Nelson
54 434 Tage - Anne Freytag
55 The little Quaker book of de-clutter - Ellie Caldwell
56 The little Quaker book of weight loss - Ellie Caldwell
57 PhiLOLzophy: critical thinking in digestible doses - Sarah Heuer & Chrissy Stockton
58 Santisima Muerte: How to call and work with Holy Death - Conjure Man Ali
59 Clarimonde - Theophile Gaultier
60 The Polish Experience  - Nicholas Westerby


----------



## Greebo (Oct 19, 2013)

Narcomania - Max Daly & Steve Sampson
Polish for dummies - Daria Gabryanczyk
Findings & Finishings - Sharon Bateman
4/21-50 one third of A Week in December - Sebastian Faulkes. In my defence, it was a pretty bad month and that book was a lot less readable than expected.
5/21-50 The Lover's Watch - Aphra Behn. Read for no other reason than it was there, and all the better for it.
6 Professor Unrat - Heinrich Mann
7 Pas un Jour - Anne F Garreta
8 The Little Book of Demons: The positive advantages of the personification of life's problems - Ramsey Dukes
9 Die verlorene Ehre der Katharina Blum - Heinrich Boll
10 They Feed - Steve French
11 The Rover - Aphra Behn
12 Oroonoko - Aphra Behn
13 Foundation (about 2/3rds of it) - Isaac Asimov
14 the dispossessed - Ursula le Guin
15 Heidis Lehr- und Wanderjahre - Johanna Spyri
16 Heidi kann brauchen was es gelernt hat - Johanna Spyri
17 Buttered side down - Edna Ferber
18 The way we live now - Anthony Trollope
19 Le vampire - Polidori's translation of Byron's book
20 Les liaisons dangereuses - Choderlos de Laclos
21 The Seducer's Diary - Robert Avon
22 Cataclysm Blues - Cari Silverwood
23 The Yellow Wallpaper - Charlotte Perkins Gilman
24 The Eyes Have It - Phillip K Dick
25 The Universe Doesn't Give a Flying Fuck About You - Johnny B Truant
26 Easy as Pi - Jamie Buchan
27 Kurzgeschichten Band 1 -Thomas Herzberg
28 La Grotte - Claudio Paganini (trans by Manuela Corsino)
29 How to be happy (no fairy dust required) - Cara Stein
30 Poems of William Blake - William Blake
31 Reconceptualising Work with 'Carers': New Directions for Policy and Practice - Kirstin Stalker
32 Two-fisted Tweets - James Hutchings
33 As they slept - Andy Leeks
34 Liebe Frau Senta - Uli Aechtner
35 Shroud for a Nightingale PD James
36 Guns - Stephen King
37 Blix - Frank Norris
38 Shakedown - James Ellroy
39 Explaining the Explicit - Julian Barnes, David Bellos, Sarah Churchwell, Vicki Feaver, Rachel Johnson.
40 Die Entdeckung der Currywurst / The invention of curried sausage - Uwe Timm
41 1001 Polish words in Polish - Jorit Menka
42 As Easy As Pi - Jamie Buchan
43 Ach, waer ich nur zu Hause geblieben - Kersten Gier
44 Lost in Translation - Laurence M. Janifer
45 Les Noces Secretes - Gerard Caramaro
46 Otfried Preussler "Krabat" - auf den Spuren der historischen Sage ud ime Vergleich zu JK Rowlings "Harry Potter" - Nancy Schier
47 Selected Masterpieces of Polish Poetry - trans Jarek Zawadzki
48 English Polish Joke Book - Jeremy Taylor
49 Histoires a lire dans le bus - Catherine Perrot, Max Obione
50 Histoires a lire dans le metro - 10 authors whose names I CBA to type.
51 Geil, Bekifft, Arbeitsscheu... Charly Moraine & Frank Cordoba
52 We're Going to Die Here, Aren't We? - Erik Gumeny
53 Double Dare - Rhonda Nelson
54 434 Tage - Anne Freytag
55 The little Quaker book of de-clutter - Ellie Caldwell
56 The little Quaker book of weight loss - Ellie Caldwell
57 PhiLOLzophy: critical thinking in digestible doses - Sarah Heuer & Chrissy Stockton
58 Santisima Muerte: How to call and work with Holy Death - Conjure Man Ali
59 Clarimonde - Theophile Gaultier
60 The Polish Experience - Nicholas Westerby
61 Oryx and Crake - Margaret Atwood


----------



## heinous seamus (Oct 21, 2013)

1/20 Filth - Irvine Welsh
2/20 A Disaffection - James Kelman
3/20 Consider Phlebas - Iain M. Banks
4/20 Sold as a Slave - Olaudah Equiano
5/20 One Hundred Red Hot Years: Big Moments of the 20th Century - Deborah Schnookal
6/20 Madame Bovary - Gustave Flaubert
7/20 Voices of Leith Dockers: Personal Recollections of Working Lives - Ian MacDougall
8/20 The Private Memoirs and Confessions of a Justified Sinner - James Hogg
9/20 A People's History of London - John Rees and Lindsey German
10/20 Onion Johnnies - Personal Recollections by Nine Onion Johnnies of Their Working Lives in Scotland - Ian MacDougall
11/20 Africa in History - Basil Davidson
12/20 The Congo: From Leopold to Kabila: A People's History - Georges Nzongola-Ntalaja


----------



## marty21 (Oct 21, 2013)

1/50- City of Gold - Len Deighton
2/50- Outside- Shalini Bolan
3/50- Deep Black - Stephen Coonts and Jim Defelice
4/50- Before They Are Hanged - Joe Abercombie
5/50 - Last Arguments of Kings - Joe Abercrombie
6/50 - The Horse At The Gates - DC Alden
7/50 - Shakespeare's Local - Pete Brown
8/50 - Ash - James Herbert
9/50 - Capital - John Lanchester
10/50 - Covert Reich - A K Alexander
11/50 - The American West - Dee Brown
12/50 - Dark Winter - David Mark
13/50 - Bury My Heart at Wounded Knee - Dee Brown
14/50 - Light of the Western Stars- Zane Grey
15/50 -Riders of the Purple Sage - Zane Grey
16/50 - Mission to Paris - Alan Furst
17/50 -The Eyre Affair - Jasper Fforde
18/50 - Acquired for Development By...A Hackney Anthology - Edited by Gary Budden and Kit Caless
19/50 -Prisoner to the Streets - Robyn Travis
20/50 - The Fear Index - Robert Harris
21/50 - Rebel - Bernard Cornwell
22/50 - Copperhead- Bernard Cornwell
23/50 - The Departure - Neal Asher
24/50 - Battle Flag - Bernard Cornwell
25/50 - The Bloody Ground - Bernard Cornwell
26/50 - Deep Country - Five Years in the Welsh Hills. - Neil Ansell
27/50 - Deception - Jonathan Kellerman
28/50* - *Zero Point - Neal Asher
29/50 - Birdscapes - Birds in Our Imagination and Experience - Jeremy Mynott
30/50 - Extinction Point - Paul Antony Jones
31/50- Extinction Point: Exodus -Paul Antony Jones
32/50 - Burn Out - Traci Hohenstein
33/50 - The Urban Birder - David Lindo
34/50 - A Year in the Woods - Colin Elford
35/50 - The Wild Places - Robert Mcfarlane
36/50 - A New Kind of Bleak: Journeys Through Urban Britain - Owen Hatherley
37/50 -Without Warning - John Birmingham
38/50 - After America - John Birmingham
39/50 - Angels of Vengeance - John Birmingham
40/50 - Laidlaw - William McIlvanney
41/50 - Weapons of Choice: World War 2.1 - John Birmingham
*42/50 - The Old Ways - Robert McFarlane *


----------



## Red Storm (Oct 21, 2013)

heinous seamus said:


> 1/20 Filth - Irvine Welsh
> 2/20 A Disaffection - James Kelman
> 3/20 Consider Phlebas - Iain M. Banks
> 4/20 Sold as a Slave - Olaudah Equiano
> ...



Sounds interesting, how was it?


----------



## heinous seamus (Oct 21, 2013)

Red Storm said:


> Sounds interesting, how was it?



I may have listed a book I've only just started 

Definitely interesting so far though. And pretty heartbreaking too


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 22, 2013)

1/50 - Grits, Niall Griffiths
2/50 - Suicide Hill, James Ellroy
3/50 - Children of Men, P D James
4/50 - Worlds of English, Module guide
5/50 - Whit, Iain Banks
6/50 - Paula Spencer, Roddy Doyle
7/50 - Harm Done, Ruth Rendell
8/50 - The News Where You Are, Catherine O'Flynn
9/50 - Birdman, Mo Hayder
10/50 - Money, Martin Amis
11/50 - The 5:2 Diet Book, Kate Harrison
12/50 - The Treatment, Mo Hayder
13/50 -The Bell Jar, Sylvia Plath
14/50 - The Little Friend, Donna Tartt
15/50 - What Was lost, Catherine O'Flynn
16/50 - Stonemouth, Iain Banks
17/50 - The One You Love, Paul Pilkington
18/50 - English in the World - OU Study Guide
19/50 - English in the World: History, Diversity, Change, Edited by Philip Seargeant and Joan Swann
20/50 - The Woman in White, Wilkie Collins
21/50 - The Vanishing Point, Val McDermid
22/50 - The Thirty-Nine Steps, John Buchan
23/50 - Skagboys, Irvine Welsh
24/50 - Dracula, Bram Stoker
25/50 - Complicity, Iain Banks
26/50 - Trainspotting, Irvine Welsh
27/50 - Ritual, Mo Hayder
28/50 - Feersum Endjinn, Iain M Banks
29/50 - One Across, Two Down, Ruth Rendell
30/50 - White Bones, Graham Masterton
31/50 - Wolf Hall, Hilary Mantel
32/50 - The Crow Road, Iain Banks
33/50 - The Saint Zita Society, Ruth Rendell
34/50 - The Bat, Jo Nesbo
35/50 - The Shining, Stephen King
36/50 - The Casual Vacancy, J.K. Rowling
37/50 - The Kite Runner, Khaled Hosseini
38/50 - Skin, Mo Hayder
39/50 - A Face in the Crowd, Stephen King + How to Talk to Girls at Parties, Neil Gaiman 
40/50 - Communicating in English: Talk, Text, Technology
41/50 - The Politics of English: Conflict, Competition, Co-existence
42/50 - The Secret Garden, Frances Hodgson Burnett
43/50 - Ghost in the Machine, Ed James
44/50 - Doctor Sleep, Stephen King
45/50 - A Judgement in Stone, Ruth Rendell

*46/50 - The Bridge, Iain Banks*


----------



## belboid (Oct 23, 2013)

belboid said:


> 1: Peter May - The Blackhouse.
> 2: Kim Cooper - 33 1/3 Series: In the Aeroplane over the Sea by Neutral Milk Hotel.
> 3: Ben Thompson (Ed.) - Ban This Filth! The Mary Whitehouse Letters.
> 4: Paul D Gilbert - The Annals of Sherlock Holmes.
> ...


26 - Michael Chabon - The Final Solution
27 - Alan Garner - The Weirdstone of Brisingamen/Moon of Gomrath

had to rush through the last two (no great problem with them being kids books n all) to get onto the next one.  At my usual rate, it'll be about a month before I post again considering its thickness


----------



## colbhoy (Oct 23, 2013)

1/20 -The Devil's Star by Jo Nesbo
2/20 - At Swim, Two Boys by Jamie O'Neill
3/20 - Lullaby Town by Robert Crais
4/20 - Gordon Smith, Prince of Wingers by Tony Smith
5/20 - Pride and Prejudice by Jane Austin
6/20 - The Art of Fielding by Chad Harbach
7/20 - Free Fall by Robert Crais
8/20 - The Complete Game, Reflections on Baseball and the Art of Pitching by Ron Darling
9/20 - Imperium by Robert Harris
10/20 - Sandy Koufax The Lefty's Legacy by Jane Leavy
*11/20 - Sacred by Dennis Lehane*


----------



## magneze (Oct 24, 2013)

1. Noam Chomsky - Occupy
2. Ian Bone - Bash The Rich
3. Iain Sinclair - London Orbital
4. Richard Morgan - Black Man
5. John Lanchester - Whoops!: Why everyone owes everyone and no one can pay
6. David Herman - Effective JavaScript
7. Francois Lelord - Hector & The Search For Happiness
8. Edward Tufte - The Visual Display of Quantative Information
9. Orson Scott Card - Ender's Game
10. Stephen Few - Information Dashboard Design
11. Susan Cain - Quiet, the power of introverts in a world that can't stop talking
12. Hilary Mantel - Wolf Hall
13. Ha-Joon Chang - 23 things they don't tell you about capitalism
14. Dan Saffer - Microinteractions
*15. Jeff Gothelf - Lean UX
*
A relatively short book on how to integrate design techniques into a software development team is a very lightweight way, rather than get bogged down in process. That seems to be now 5 technical books so far this year. Back to non-techie for the rest of the year I think.


----------



## MrSki (Oct 26, 2013)

MrSki said:


> 62/100 Secrets in Priors End Eve Houston
> 63/100 Starters for Ten David Nicholls
> 64/100 Kill your Friends John Niven
> 65/100 Emperor Stephen Baxter
> ...



*81/100 Fallen Angels Bernard Cornwell & Susan Kells
82/100 Soldier of Fortune Edward Marston
83/100 Drums of War Edward Marston
84/100 Under Siege Edward Marston
85/100 Relics Pip Vaughan-Hughes
86/100 The Vault of Bones Pip Vaughan-Hughes
87/100 A Very Murdering War Edward Marston*


----------



## xenon (Oct 26, 2013)

01/30 Pimp - Iceberg Slim
02/30 I Can Make you Hate - Charlie Brooker
03/30 Back Story - David Mitchell
04/30 Century Rain - Alastair Reynolds
05/30 Debt the First 5000 Years - David Graeber
 06/30 Ilium - Dan Simmons
07/30 Rapture of the Nerds - Cory Doctorow and Charlie Stross
08/30 The Big Sleep - Raymond Chandler
09/30 Fairwell My Lovely - Raymond Chandler
10/30 Trick Baby - Iceberg Slim
11/30 Gardens of the Moon - Steven Erickson
12/30 Red Seas, Red Skies - Scott Lynch
13/30 Ack-Ack Macaque - Gareth L Powell
14/30 In The Shadow of the Sword - Tom Holland
15/30 Chronacles of the Black Company. The Black Company. - Glen Cook
16/30 The Black Dalier - James Ellroy
17/30 The Big Nowhere - James Ellroy
18/30 LA Confidential - James Ellroy
19/30 Shakedown - James Ellroy
20/30 White Jazz - James Ellroy
21/30 Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep - Philip K Dick.
22/30 Running Wild - J G Ballard.
23/30 Jack - China Meiville
24/30 Fresco - Alastair Reynolds
25/30 The Engines of God - Jack McDevitt
26/30 Breakfast of Champions - Kurt Vonnegut
27/30 Understand - Ted Chang
28/30 The Scheme for Full Employment - Magnus Mills
29/30 Super Freakonomics - Steven D Levitt & Stephen J Dubner
30/30 The English Civil War, A People's History. - Diane Purkis


----------



## Kidda (Oct 26, 2013)

1/15- North by Northwestern (Deadliest Waters) by Sig Hansen
2/15- Narrowboat Dreams by Steve Haywood
3/15- Baptism of Fire by Frank Collins
4/15- Ascension by Cameron Dante
5/15- Book by Whoopi Goldberg
6/15- Undercover by Rob Evans and Paul Lewis.
7/15- The Unlikely Pilgrimage of Harold Fry by Rachel Joyce
8/15- Working on the edge: King Crab fishing on Alaska's high seas by Spike Walker
9/15- Ship of ghosts by Neil Hinton
10/15- Trawlerman- Jimmy Buchan


----------



## imposs1904 (Oct 29, 2013)

1-50
51/100 Dark Passage by David Goodis
52/100 The Burglar by David Goodis
53/100 Bash the Rich: True Life Confessions of an Anarchist in the UK by Ian Bone
54/100 The Deportees and other stories by Roddy Doyle
55/100 Bullfighting by Roddy Doyle
56/100 The Red Road by Denise Mina
57/100 Maigret in Holland by Georges Simenon
58/100 The Sailors' Rendezvous by Georges Simenon
59/100 Anti-Fascist by Martin Lux
60/100 I am a Genius of Unspeakable Evil and I Want to Be Your Class President by Josh Lieb
61/100 Maigret at the "Gai-Moulin" by Georges Simenon
62/100 The Bar on the Seine by Georges Simenon
63/100 Lillian & Dash by Sam Toperoff
64/100 Street of No Return by David Goodis
65/100 The Busconductor Hines by James Kelman
66/100 Maigret Mystified by Georges Simenon
67/100 Nine Inches: Stories by Tom Perrotta
68/100 Dr. Yes by (Colin) Bateman
69/100 Bad Vibes: Britpop and My Part in Its Downfall by Luke Haines
70/100 Maigret Goes Home by Georges Simenon
71/100 Punk Rock: An Oral History by John Robb
72/100 A Coffin for Dimitrios by Eric Ambler
73/100 The Killer Inside Me by Jim Thompson
74/100 Two Pints by Roddy Doyle
75/100 The Flemish Shop by Georges Simenon
76/100 Brother Kemal by Jakob Arjouni
*
77/100 Autobiography by Morrissey*


----------



## Belushi (Oct 29, 2013)

Sebastian Faulks 'Birdsong' (1/20)
Colin Thubron 'Shadow of the Silk Road' (2/20)
Philip Larkin 'High Windows' (3/20)
Sally Brampton 'Shoot the Damn Dog' (4/20)
Hans Fallada 'Alone in Berlin' (5/20)
Robert Bartlett 'The Making of Europe 950 - 1350' (6/20)
Albert Camus 'The Outsider' (7/20)
Seamus Heaney 'New Selected Poems 1966-1987' (8/20)
Freya Stark 'The Minaret of Djam: An Excursion in Afghanistan' (9/20)
Gustave Flaubert 'Madame Bovary' (10/20)
Graham Greene 'Brighton Rock' (11/20)
SE Hinton 'The Outsiders' (12/20)
Esther Freud 'Hideous Kinky' (13/20)
*Armistead Maupin 'More Tales of the City' (14/20)*


----------



## braindancer (Oct 30, 2013)

1/30 Mockingbird - Walter Tevis
2/30 More Than Human - Theodore Sturgeon
3/30 Bottle Factory Outing - Beryl Bainbridge
4/30 Return of the Soldier - Rebecca West
5/30 Mister Johnson - Joyce Carey
6/30 The Death of Bunny Munro - Nick Cave
7/30 The Room of Lost Things - Stella Duffy
8/30 The Hustler - Walter Tevis
9/30 On Chesil Beach - Ian McEwan
10/30 The Handmaids Tale - Margaret Atwood
11/30 Roadside Picnic - Arkady and Boris Strugatsky
12/30 The Bell Jar - Sylvia Plath
13/30 The Honorary Consul - Graham Greene
14/30 Slam - Nick Hornby
15/30 Fatal Remedies - Donna Leon
16/30 Wolf Hall - Hilary Mantel
17/30 The Human Stain - Phillip Roth
18/30 Ender's Game - Orson Scott Card
19/30 2001 A Space Odyssey - Arthur C Clarke
20/30 Fight Club - Chuck Palahniuk
21/30 The Colour Purple - Alice Walker
22/30 The Motel Life - Willy Vlautin
23/30 Amnesia Moon - Jonathan Lethem
24/30 Lonesome Dove - Larry McNurty
25/30 Minority Report - Phillip K Dick
26/30 High Rise - J.G. Ballard
27/30 The Cave - Tim Krabbe
28/30 Salt - Adam Roberts
29/30 Motherless Brooklyn - Jonathan Lethem
30/30 2666 - Roberto Bolano


----------



## imposs1904 (Oct 31, 2013)

1-50
51/100 Dark Passage by David Goodis
52/100 The Burglar by David Goodis
53/100 Bash the Rich: True Life Confessions of an Anarchist in the UK by Ian Bone
54/100 The Deportees and other stories by Roddy Doyle
55/100 Bullfighting by Roddy Doyle
56/100 The Red Road by Denise Mina
57/100 Maigret in Holland by Georges Simenon
58/100 The Sailors' Rendezvous by Georges Simenon
59/100 Anti-Fascist by Martin Lux
60/100 I am a Genius of Unspeakable Evil and I Want to Be Your Class President by Josh Lieb
61/100 Maigret at the "Gai-Moulin" by Georges Simenon
62/100 The Bar on the Seine by Georges Simenon
63/100 Lillian & Dash by Sam Toperoff
64/100 Street of No Return by David Goodis
65/100 The Busconductor Hines by James Kelman
66/100 Maigret Mystified by Georges Simenon
67/100 Nine Inches: Stories by Tom Perrotta
68/100 Dr. Yes by (Colin) Bateman
69/100 Bad Vibes: Britpop and My Part in Its Downfall by Luke Haines
70/100 Maigret Goes Home by Georges Simenon
71/100 Punk Rock: An Oral History by John Robb
72/100 A Coffin for Dimitrios by Eric Ambler
73/100 The Killer Inside Me by Jim Thompson
74/100 Two Pints by Roddy Doyle
75/100 The Flemish Shop by Georges Simenon
76/100 Brother Kemal by Jakob Arjouni
77/100 Autobiography by Morrissey
*
78/100 Morbid Symptoms by Gillian Slovo*


----------



## pennimania (Nov 1, 2013)

pennimania said:


> 23/100  Wolf Hall (reread) Hilary Mantel
> 24/100. Bring up the Bodies. Hilary Mantel
> 25/100 Kant : a very Short Introduction Rpger Scruton
> 26/100  Dr Tuck . Elizabeth Seifert
> ...



Oh why have I not kept up to date with this 

34/100 founders. James Wesley, Rawles
35/100 The Dumas Club. Arturo Peres-Reverte


----------



## pennimania (Nov 1, 2013)

pennimania said:


> Oh why have I not kept up to date with this
> 
> 34/100 founders. James Wesley, Rawles
> 35/100 The Dumas Club. Arturo Peres-Reverte


Whoops!

36/100 the Sunne in Splendour. Sharon Penman
37/100 Black and Blue. Ian Rankin
38/100 Advanced Style. Ari Seth Cohen.

More to follow


----------



## marty21 (Nov 2, 2013)

1/50- City of Gold - Len Deighton
2/50- Outside- Shalini Bolan
3/50- Deep Black - Stephen Coonts and Jim Defelice
4/50- Before They Are Hanged - Joe Abercombie
5/50 - Last Arguments of Kings - Joe Abercrombie
6/50 - The Horse At The Gates - DC Alden
7/50 - Shakespeare's Local - Pete Brown
8/50 - Ash - James Herbert
9/50 - Capital - John Lanchester
10/50 - Covert Reich - A K Alexander
11/50 - The American West - Dee Brown
12/50 - Dark Winter - David Mark
13/50 - Bury My Heart at Wounded Knee - Dee Brown
14/50 - Light of the Western Stars- Zane Grey
15/50 -Riders of the Purple Sage - Zane Grey
16/50 - Mission to Paris - Alan Furst
17/50 -The Eyre Affair - Jasper Fforde
18/50 - Acquired for Development By...A Hackney Anthology - Edited by Gary Budden and Kit Caless
19/50 -Prisoner to the Streets - Robyn Travis
20/50 - The Fear Index - Robert Harris
21/50 - Rebel - Bernard Cornwell
22/50 - Copperhead- Bernard Cornwell
23/50 - The Departure - Neal Asher
24/50 - Battle Flag - Bernard Cornwell
25/50 - The Bloody Ground - Bernard Cornwell
26/50 - Deep Country - Five Years in the Welsh Hills. - Neil Ansell
27/50 - Deception - Jonathan Kellerman
28/50* - *Zero Point - Neal Asher
29/50 - Birdscapes - Birds in Our Imagination and Experience - Jeremy Mynott
30/50 - Extinction Point - Paul Antony Jones
31/50- Extinction Point: Exodus -Paul Antony Jones
32/50 - Burn Out - Traci Hohenstein
33/50 - The Urban Birder - David Lindo
34/50 - A Year in the Woods - Colin Elford
35/50 - The Wild Places - Robert Mcfarlane
36/50 - A New Kind of Bleak: Journeys Through Urban Britain - Owen Hatherley
37/50 -Without Warning - John Birmingham
38/50 - After America - John Birmingham
39/50 - Angels of Vengeance - John Birmingham
40/50 - Laidlaw - William McIlvanney
41/50 - Weapons of Choice: World War 2.1 - John Birmingham
42/50 - The Old Ways - Robert McFarlane* 
43/50 - The Bat - Jo Nesbo*


----------



## Stigmata (Nov 2, 2013)

1/12 The Mammoth Book of Best New SF vol 25 - ed. Gardner Dozois
2/12 Shakespeare's Local - Pete Brown
3/12 Woman on the Edge of Time - Marge Piercy
4/12 I Can Make You Hate - Charlie Brooker
5/12 Beowulf - trans. David Wright
6/12 Blake - Peter Ackroyd
7/12 The Business - Iain Banks
8/12 The Wind-Up Bird Chronicle - Haruki Murakami
9/12 Shooting an Elephant and other Essays - George Orwell
10/12 Diary of a Nobody - George & Weedon Grossmith
11/12 Angela Carter's Book of Fairy Tales - Angela Carter
12/12 The Life of Charlemagne - Einhard
13/12 After Dark - Haruki Murakami


----------



## Kidda (Nov 2, 2013)

1/15- North by Northwestern (Deadliest Waters) by Sig Hansen
2/15- Narrowboat Dreams by Steve Haywood
3/15- Baptism of Fire by Frank Collins
4/15- Ascension by Cameron Dante
5/15- Book by Whoopi Goldberg
6/15- Undercover by Rob Evans and Paul Lewis.
7/15- The Unlikely Pilgrimage of Harold Fry by Rachel Joyce
8/15- Working on the edge: King Crab fishing on Alaska's high seas by Spike Walker
9/15- Ship of ghosts by Neil Hinton
10/15- Trawlerman- Jimmy Buchan
11/15- Unbreakable- Sharon Osbourne


----------



## Me76 (Nov 3, 2013)

1/50 Rachels Holiday, Marian Keyes
2/50 Fingersmith, Sarah Waters 
3/50 Life, Death and Vanilla Slices, Jenny Eclair
4/50 Pushed Too Far, Ann Voss Peterson
5/50 Born Weird, Andrew Kaufman
6/50 The People of the Abyss, Jack London
7/50 Gray Justice, Alan McDermott
8/50 Gone Tomorrow, Lee Child
9/50 the Hundred year old Man Who Climbed Out of the Window and Disappeared, Jonas Jonasson
10/50 First Murder, Fred Limberg
11/50 Capital, John Lanchester
12/40 An Order of Coffee and Tears, Brian Spangler
13/40 Catcher in the Rye, JD Salinger
14/40 Alone: The Girl in the Box, Robert J Crane
15/40 Uglies, Scott Westerfeld
16/40 Enemy in Blue: The Chase, Derek Blass
17/40 Out on a Limb, Lynn Barrett-Lee
18/40 Trapped, JN Konrath
19/40 Joyland, Stephen King
20/40 Girl Reading, Katie Ward
21/40 Safe House, Chris Ewan
22/40 The Half-life if Hannah, Nick Alexander
23/40 The Nightmare Stone, Finian Black
24/40 One Glass is Never Enough, Jane Wenham-Jones
25/40 What Stays in Vegas, Beth Labonte
26/40 How to be a Woman, Caitlin Moran
27/40 Wuthering Heights, Emily Bronte
28/40 Bad Games, Jeff Menapace 
29/40 Swamplandia, Karen Russell
30/40 Bonded, Nicky Charles
31/40 Dr Sleep, Stephen King
32/40 Pigeon English, Stephen Kelman
33/40 Ghost in the Machine, Ed James
34/40 The Mating, Nicky Charles
35/40 The Flood, Emile Zola
36/40 Jet, Russell Blake


----------



## el-ahrairah (Nov 3, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> Fucking hell, i've lost count again.  something, something.
> 
> 67 (that i can remember). Alex Butterworth - The World That Never Was; A True Story Of Dreamers, Schemers, Anarchists, & Secret Agents.
> 68. Luca Rastello - I Am The Market: How To Smuggle Cocaine By The Ton And Live Happily
> ...



69. Art Spiegalman - Meta-Maus
70. Penny Rimbaud - Shibboleth
71. Graham McNeill - Priests Of Mars


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 3, 2013)

1/50 - Grits, Niall Griffiths
2/50 - Suicide Hill, James Ellroy
3/50 - Children of Men, P D James
4/50 - Worlds of English, Module guide
5/50 - Whit, Iain Banks
6/50 - Paula Spencer, Roddy Doyle
7/50 - Harm Done, Ruth Rendell
8/50 - The News Where You Are, Catherine O'Flynn
9/50 - Birdman, Mo Hayder
10/50 - Money, Martin Amis
11/50 - The 5:2 Diet Book, Kate Harrison
12/50 - The Treatment, Mo Hayder
13/50 -The Bell Jar, Sylvia Plath
14/50 - The Little Friend, Donna Tartt
15/50 - What Was lost, Catherine O'Flynn
16/50 - Stonemouth, Iain Banks
17/50 - The One You Love, Paul Pilkington
18/50 - English in the World - OU Study Guide
19/50 - English in the World: History, Diversity, Change, Edited by Philip Seargeant and Joan Swann
20/50 - The Woman in White, Wilkie Collins
21/50 - The Vanishing Point, Val McDermid
22/50 - The Thirty-Nine Steps, John Buchan
23/50 - Skagboys, Irvine Welsh
24/50 - Dracula, Bram Stoker
25/50 - Complicity, Iain Banks
26/50 - Trainspotting, Irvine Welsh
27/50 - Ritual, Mo Hayder
28/50 - Feersum Endjinn, Iain M Banks
29/50 - One Across, Two Down, Ruth Rendell
30/50 - White Bones, Graham Masterton
31/50 - Wolf Hall, Hilary Mantel
32/50 - The Crow Road, Iain Banks
33/50 - The Saint Zita Society, Ruth Rendell
34/50 - The Bat, Jo Nesbo
35/50 - The Shining, Stephen King
36/50 - The Casual Vacancy, J.K. Rowling
37/50 - The Kite Runner, Khaled Hosseini
38/50 - Skin, Mo Hayder
39/50 - A Face in the Crowd, Stephen King + How to Talk to Girls at Parties, Neil Gaiman 
40/50 - Communicating in English: Talk, Text, Technology
41/50 - The Politics of English: Conflict, Competition, Co-existence
42/50 - The Secret Garden, Frances Hodgson Burnett
43/50 - Ghost in the Machine, Ed James
44/50 - Doctor Sleep, Stephen King
45/50 - A Judgement in Stone, Ruth Rendell
46/50 - The Bridge, Iain Banks

*47/50 - The Goldfinch, Donna Tartt*


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 3, 2013)

What did you think of Jet Me76?
I downloaded it free (or v cheap) ages ago, but haven't got round to reading it.
Worth a read?


----------



## marty21 (Nov 3, 2013)

oh BoatieBird , you read Bat - Jo Nesbo a while ago - just finished it - thought it was weaker than his others, much weaker, but it was his first, so he definitely gets better.


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 3, 2013)

marty21 said:


> oh BoatieBird , you read Bat - Jo Nesbo a while ago - just finished it - thought it was weaker than his others, much weaker, but it was his first, so he definitely gets better.


 
Cheers Marty, that's good to know.
I'll get round to reading some of his other stuff soon.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 3, 2013)

BoatieBird said:


> Cheers Marty, that's good to know.
> I'll get round to reading some of his other stuff soon.


there's always a bender in his books though - i.e he falls off the wagon and loses a few days


----------



## Me76 (Nov 3, 2013)

BoatieBird said:


> What did you think of Jet Me76?
> I downloaded it free (or v cheap) ages ago, but haven't got round to reading it.
> Worth a read?


I enjoyed it tbh. Especially for a freebie. Its got some good killing sequences and is not a bad story. Its dojng the obvious thing of offering the first in the series for free so you then go and buy the rest. But I have definitely read worst free ones.  (And I read a lot of the free stuff)


----------



## ringo (Nov 4, 2013)

1/30 The Room Of Lost Things - Stella Duffy
2/30 At Hell's Gate: A Soldiers Journey From War To Peace - Claude Anshin Thomas
3/30 The Bell Jar - Sylvia Plath
4/30 Altered Carbon - Richard K Morgan
5/30 The Chinese Potter: A Practical History Of Chinese Ceramics - Margaret Medley
6/30 Wolf Hall - Hilary Mantel
7/30 Pride And Prejudice - Jane Austen
8/30 The City & The City - China Mieville
9/30 The Optimist's Daughter - Eudora Welty
10/30 The Stranger - Albert Camus
11/30 Clarks In Jamaica - Al Fingers
12/30 Diamond Age - Neal Stephenson
13/30 Pao - Kerry Young
14/30 Skagboys - Irvine Welsh
15/30 Doctor Fischer of Geneva or the Bomb Party - Graham Greene
16/30 Gimpel The Fool - Isaac Bashevis Singer
17/30 The Pursuit Of Perfect - Tal Ben-Shahar
18/30 The Music Of Chance - Paul Auster
19/30 Magnetism - F Scott Fitzgerald
20/30 The Art Of Conversation - Catherine Blyth
21/30 Hash: The Chilling Inside Story Of The Secret Underworld Behind The World's Most Lucrative Drug - Wensley Clarkson
22/30 Venus In Furs - Leopold von Sacher-Masoch
23/30 The Answer Is Never: A Skateboarder's History Of The World - Jocko Weyland
24/30 The Prime Of Miss Jean Brodie - Muriel Spark
25/30 Spook Country - William Gibson
26/30 The Red House - Mark Haddon
27/30 Journey Into Fear - Eric Ambler
28/30 The Crow Road - Iain Banks
29/30 A Dance With Dragons - George R R Martin............Come on Martin, get yer finger out


----------



## ringo (Nov 6, 2013)

1/30 The Room Of Lost Things - Stella Duffy
2/30 At Hell's Gate: A Soldiers Journey From War To Peace - Claude Anshin Thomas
3/30 The Bell Jar - Sylvia Plath
4/30 Altered Carbon - Richard K Morgan
5/30 The Chinese Potter: A Practical History Of Chinese Ceramics - Margaret Medley
6/30 Wolf Hall - Hilary Mantel
7/30 Pride And Prejudice - Jane Austen
8/30 The City & The City - China Mieville
9/30 The Optimist's Daughter - Eudora Welty
10/30 The Stranger - Albert Camus
11/30 Clarks In Jamaica - Al Fingers
12/30 Diamond Age - Neal Stephenson
13/30 Pao - Kerry Young
14/30 Skagboys - Irvine Welsh
15/30 Doctor Fischer of Geneva or the Bomb Party - Graham Greene
16/30 Gimpel The Fool - Isaac Bashevis Singer
17/30 The Pursuit Of Perfect - Tal Ben-Shahar
18/30 The Music Of Chance - Paul Auster
19/30 Magnetism - F Scott Fitzgerald
20/30 The Art Of Conversation - Catherine Blyth
21/30 Hash: The Chilling Inside Story Of The Secret Underworld Behind The World's Most Lucrative Drug - Wensley Clarkson
22/30 Venus In Furs - Leopold von Sacher-Masoch
23/30 The Answer Is Never: A Skateboarder's History Of The World - Jocko Weyland
24/30 The Prime Of Miss Jean Brodie - Muriel Spark
25/30 Spook Country - William Gibson
26/30 The Red House - Mark Haddon
27/30 Journey Into Fear - Eric Ambler
28/30 The Crow Road - Iain Banks
29/30 A Dance With Dragons - George R R Martin
30/30 Gangs Of Jamaica: The Babylonian Wars - Thibault Ehrengardt..........Really bad. Written by the former chief editor of the French reggae magazine Natty Dread, I hoped this would continue and update the excellent 'Born Fi Dead' by Laurie Gunst, but it fails on every level. Gunst wrote as a true journalist, using detailed research and insight to illuminate the birth, growth and continuation of the partisan politics and gang violence which has marred Jamaica's history since independence, leaving the reader to make up their own mind on the terrible history she reveals. 
By contrast Ehrengardt writes in sensationalist tones, packed with inappropriate dramatic exclamations on each gangster and atrocity he encounters, before passing his own moral judgment on them. 
Its a brave book, he visited and spoke with violent gangsters in their own yards and went on patrols with police and soldiers in places few of us would voluntarily go, but he only manages to fill 49 pages with this. There is no true insight, his scant research is drawn directly from the the two major books already published on the subject, and his personal opinions are forced down the readers throat on very page to the point that he comes across like a pub bore. A wasted opportunity.


----------



## Kidda (Nov 6, 2013)

1/15- North by Northwestern (Deadliest Waters) by Sig Hansen
2/15- Narrowboat Dreams by Steve Haywood
3/15- Baptism of Fire by Frank Collins
4/15- Ascension by Cameron Dante
5/15- Book by Whoopi Goldberg
6/15- Undercover by Rob Evans and Paul Lewis.
7/15- The Unlikely Pilgrimage of Harold Fry by Rachel Joyce
8/15- Working on the edge: King Crab fishing on Alaska's high seas by Spike Walker
9/15- Ship of ghosts by Neil Hinton
10/15- Trawlerman- Jimmy Buchan
11/15- Unbreakable- Sharon Osbourne
12/15- Love, lipstick and lies- Katie Price (ah I really wish I hadn't though, ugh)


----------



## ringo (Nov 7, 2013)

1/30 The Room Of Lost Things - Stella Duffy
2/30 At Hell's Gate: A Soldiers Journey From War To Peace - Claude Anshin Thomas
3/30 The Bell Jar - Sylvia Plath
4/30 Altered Carbon - Richard K Morgan
5/30 The Chinese Potter: A Practical History Of Chinese Ceramics - Margaret Medley
6/30 Wolf Hall - Hilary Mantel
7/30 Pride And Prejudice - Jane Austen
8/30 The City & The City - China Mieville
9/30 The Optimist's Daughter - Eudora Welty
10/30 The Stranger - Albert Camus
11/30 Clarks In Jamaica - Al Fingers
12/30 Diamond Age - Neal Stephenson
13/30 Pao - Kerry Young
14/30 Skagboys - Irvine Welsh
15/30 Doctor Fischer of Geneva or the Bomb Party - Graham Greene
16/30 Gimpel The Fool - Isaac Bashevis Singer
17/30 The Pursuit Of Perfect - Tal Ben-Shahar
18/30 The Music Of Chance - Paul Auster
19/30 Magnetism - F Scott Fitzgerald
20/30 The Art Of Conversation - Catherine Blyth
21/30 Hash: The Chilling Inside Story Of The Secret Underworld Behind The World's Most Lucrative Drug - Wensley Clarkson
22/30 Venus In Furs - Leopold von Sacher-Masoch
23/30 The Answer Is Never: A Skateboarder's History Of The World - Jocko Weyland
24/30 The Prime Of Miss Jean Brodie - Muriel Spark
25/30 Spook Country - William Gibson
26/30 The Red House - Mark Haddon
27/30 Journey Into Fear - Eric Ambler
28/30 The Crow Road - Iain Banks
29/30 A Dance With Dragons - George R R Martin
30/30 Gangs Of Jamaica: The Babylonian Wars - Thibault Ehrengardt
31/30 The Time Thief - Michael Thomas


----------



## magneze (Nov 7, 2013)

1. Noam Chomsky - Occupy
2. Ian Bone - Bash The Rich
3. Iain Sinclair - London Orbital
4. Richard Morgan - Black Man
5. John Lanchester - Whoops!: Why everyone owes everyone and no one can pay
6. David Herman - Effective JavaScript
7. Francois Lelord - Hector & The Search For Happiness
8. Edward Tufte - The Visual Display of Quantative Information
9. Orson Scott Card - Ender's Game
10. Stephen Few - Information Dashboard Design
11. Susan Cain - Quiet, the power of introverts in a world that can't stop talking
12. Hilary Mantel - Wolf Hall
13. Ha-Joon Chang - 23 things they don't tell you about capitalism
14. Dan Saffer - Microinteractions
15. Jeff Gothelf - Lean UX
*16. Richard Morgan - Market Forces
*
Nice sci-fi story set in the near future. Much of it is nicely paced, but the duelling cars just seems shoehorned in. Very odd.


----------



## MrSki (Nov 7, 2013)

1/100  Dissolution  C J Sansom
2/100  Dark Fire  C J Sansom
3/100  Sovereign  C J Sansom
4/100  Across the Face of the World  Russell Kirkpatrick
5/100  The Right Hand of God  Russell Kirkpatrick
6/100  In Earth Abides the Flame  Russell Kirkpatrick
7/100  The Hobbit  J R R Tolkien
8/100  Temeraire	Naomi Novik
9/100  Throne of Jade  Naomi Novik
10/100  Black Powder War  Naomi Novik
11/100  Empire of Ivory  Naomi Novik
12/100  Victory of Eagles  Naomi Novik
13/100 Tongues of Serpants  Naomi Novik
14/100 Odalisque  Fiona McIntosh
15/100  Emissary  Fiona McIntosh
16/100  Goddess  Fiona McIntosh
17/100 The Wilt Inheritance  Tom Sharpe
18/100 The Truth about these Strange Times  Adam Foulds
19/100  Heretic   C J Sansom
20/100  Gallows Thief  Bernard Cornwell
21/100  The Hartlepool Monkey  Sean Longley
22/100 Six Suspects  Vikas Swarup
23/100 Heartstone  C J Sansom
24/100  The Town with No Twin  Barry Pilton
25/100 Harlequin  Bernard Cornwell
26/100  Vagabond  Bernard Cornwell
27/100  School for Scumbags  Danny King
28/100  The Swap  Anthony Moore
29/100  Heretic  Bernard Cornwell
30/100 1356  Bernard Cornwell
31/100 Azincourt  Bernard Cornwell
32/100  Oh Pure & Radiant Heart  Lydia Millet
33/100  Sharpe’s Triumph  Bernard Cornwell
34/100  Sharpe’s Fortress  Bernard Cornwell
35/100  Sharpe’s Prey  Bernard Cornwell
36/100  The Last Kingdom  Bernard Cornwell
37/100  The Pale Horseman  Bernard Cornwell
38/100  Sharpe’s Rifles  Bernard Cornwell
39/100  The Lords of the North  Bernard Cornwell
40/100  Sword Song  Bernard Cornwell
41/100  The Fort  Bernard Cornwell
42/100  The Burning Land  Bernard Cornwell
43/100  Death of Kings  Bernard Cornwell
44/100  Sharpe’s Escape  Bernard Cornwell
45/100  Sharpe’s Battle  Bernard Cornwell
46/100  Sharpe’s Fury  Bernard Cornwell
47/100  Sharpe’s Company  Bernard Cornwell
48/100  The Generals  Simon Scarrow
49/100  Fire & Sword  Simon Scarrow
50/100  Stonehenge 2000 BC  Bernard Cornwell
51/100  The Better Mousetrap  Tom Holt
52/100  Sharpe’s Waterloo  Bernard Cornwell
53/100 Bageye at the Wheel  Colin Grant
54/100 The London Satyr Robert Edric
55/100 Wolf of the Plains Conn Iggulden
56/100 Lords of the Bow Conn Iggulden
57/100 Bones of the Hills Conn Iggulden
58/100 Empire of Silver Conn Iggulden
59/100 Conqueror Conn Iggulden
60/100 The Monocled Mutineer William Alison/John Fairley
61/100 How I Killed Margaret Thatcher Anthony Cartwright
62/100 Secrets in Priors End Eve Houston
63/100 Starters for Ten David Nicholls
64/100 Kill your Friends John Niven
65/100 Emperor Stephen Baxter
66/100 Life Liberty & the pursuit of Sausages Tom Holt
67/100 The London Train Tessa Hadley
68/100 A Memory of Light Robert Jordon Brandon Sanderson
69/100 Ratcatcher James McGee
70/100 Resurrectionist James McGee
71/100 Where the Shadows Lie Michael Ridpath
72/100 66 Degrees North Michael Ridpath
73/100 The Last days of Newgate Andrew Pepper
74/100 Rivers of London Ben Aaronovitch
75/100 Harry Revised Mark Sarvas
76/100 The Terrible Privacy of Maxwell Sim Jonathan Coe
77/100 Moon over Soho Ben Aaronovitch
78/100 The Whale Road Robert Low
79/100The Wolf Sea Robert Low
80/100 The Time Traveller’s Wife Audrey Niffenegger
81/100 Fallen Angels Bernard Cornwell & Susan Kells
82/100 Soldier of Fortune Edward Marston
83/100 Drums of War Edward Marston
84/100 Under Siege Edward Marston
85/100 Relics Pip Vaughan-Hughes
86/100 The Vault of Bones Pip Vaughan-Hughes
87/100 A Very Murdering Battle Edward Marston
*88/100 The Nizam’s Daughters Allan Mallinson
89/100 Raiders from the North Alex Rutherford
90/100 Rumours of War Allan Mallinson
91/100 Rapscallion James McGee*


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 7, 2013)

I've read bare books this year and totally neglected to post them up here.


----------



## imposs1904 (Nov 7, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> I've read *bare books* this year and totally neglected to post them up here.



I'm not sure jazz mags qualify for the reading challenge.


----------



## Belushi (Nov 7, 2013)

Sebastian Faulks 'Birdsong' (1/20)
Colin Thubron 'Shadow of the Silk Road' (2/20)
Philip Larkin 'High Windows' (3/20)
Sally Brampton 'Shoot the Damn Dog' (4/20)
Hans Fallada 'Alone in Berlin' (5/20)
Robert Bartlett 'The Making of Europe 950 - 1350' (6/20)
Albert Camus 'The Outsider' (7/20)
Seamus Heaney 'New Selected Poems 1966-1987' (8/20)
Freya Stark 'The Minaret of Djam: An Excursion in Afghanistan' (9/20)
Gustave Flaubert 'Madame Bovary' (10/20)
Graham Greene 'Brighton Rock' (11/20)
SE Hinton 'The Outsiders' (12/20)
Esther Freud 'Hideous Kinky' (13/20)
Armistead Maupin 'More Tales of the City' (14/20)
*Laurie Lee 'Cider with Rosie' (15/20)*


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 8, 2013)

1/50 - Grits, Niall Griffiths
2/50 - Suicide Hill, James Ellroy
3/50 - Children of Men, P D James
4/50 - Worlds of English, Module guide
5/50 - Whit, Iain Banks
6/50 - Paula Spencer, Roddy Doyle
7/50 - Harm Done, Ruth Rendell
8/50 - The News Where You Are, Catherine O'Flynn
9/50 - Birdman, Mo Hayder
10/50 - Money, Martin Amis
11/50 - The 5:2 Diet Book, Kate Harrison
12/50 - The Treatment, Mo Hayder
13/50 -The Bell Jar, Sylvia Plath
14/50 - The Little Friend, Donna Tartt
15/50 - What Was lost, Catherine O'Flynn
16/50 - Stonemouth, Iain Banks
17/50 - The One You Love, Paul Pilkington
18/50 - English in the World - OU Study Guide
19/50 - English in the World: History, Diversity, Change, Edited by Philip Seargeant and Joan Swann
20/50 - The Woman in White, Wilkie Collins
21/50 - The Vanishing Point, Val McDermid
22/50 - The Thirty-Nine Steps, John Buchan
23/50 - Skagboys, Irvine Welsh
24/50 - Dracula, Bram Stoker
25/50 - Complicity, Iain Banks
26/50 - Trainspotting, Irvine Welsh
27/50 - Ritual, Mo Hayder
28/50 - Feersum Endjinn, Iain M Banks
29/50 - One Across, Two Down, Ruth Rendell
30/50 - White Bones, Graham Masterton
31/50 - Wolf Hall, Hilary Mantel
32/50 - The Crow Road, Iain Banks
33/50 - The Saint Zita Society, Ruth Rendell
34/50 - The Bat, Jo Nesbo
35/50 - The Shining, Stephen King
36/50 - The Casual Vacancy, J.K. Rowling
37/50 - The Kite Runner, Khaled Hosseini
38/50 - Skin, Mo Hayder
39/50 - A Face in the Crowd, Stephen King + How to Talk to Girls at Parties, Neil Gaiman 
40/50 - Communicating in English: Talk, Text, Technology
41/50 - The Politics of English: Conflict, Competition, Co-existence
42/50 - The Secret Garden, Frances Hodgson Burnett
43/50 - Ghost in the Machine, Ed James
44/50 - Doctor Sleep, Stephen King
45/50 - A Judgement in Stone, Ruth Rendell
46/50 - The Bridge, Iain Banks
47/50 - The Goldfinch, Donna Tartt

*48/50 - Dead Man's Time, Peter James*


----------



## braindancer (Nov 9, 2013)

1/30 Mockingbird - Walter Tevis
2/30 More Than Human - Theodore Sturgeon
3/30 Bottle Factory Outing - Beryl Bainbridge
4/30 Return of the Soldier - Rebecca West
5/30 Mister Johnson - Joyce Carey
6/30 The Death of Bunny Munro - Nick Cave
7/30 The Room of Lost Things - Stella Duffy
8/30 The Hustler - Walter Tevis
9/30 On Chesil Beach - Ian McEwan
10/30 The Handmaids Tale - Margaret Atwood
11/30 Roadside Picnic - Arkady and Boris Strugatsky
12/30 The Bell Jar - Sylvia Plath
13/30 The Honorary Consul - Graham Greene
14/30 Slam - Nick Hornby
15/30 Fatal Remedies - Donna Leon
16/30 Wolf Hall - Hilary Mantel
17/30 The Human Stain - Phillip Roth
18/30 Ender's Game - Orson Scott Card
19/30 2001 A Space Odyssey - Arthur C Clarke
20/30 Fight Club - Chuck Palahniuk
21/30 The Colour Purple - Alice Walker
22/30 The Motel Life - Willy Vlautin
23/30 Amnesia Moon - Jonathan Lethem
24/30 Lonesome Dove - Larry McNurty
25/30 Minority Report - Phillip K Dick
26/30 High Rise - J.G. Ballard
27/30 The Cave - Tim Krabbe
28/30 Salt - Adam Roberts
29/30 Motherless Brooklyn - Jonathan Lethem
30/30 2666 - Roberto Bolano
31/30 Saturday - Ian McEwan


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 11, 2013)

1/50 - Grits, Niall Griffiths
2/50 - Suicide Hill, James Ellroy
3/50 - Children of Men, P D James
4/50 - Worlds of English, Module guide
5/50 - Whit, Iain Banks
6/50 - Paula Spencer, Roddy Doyle
7/50 - Harm Done, Ruth Rendell
8/50 - The News Where You Are, Catherine O'Flynn
9/50 - Birdman, Mo Hayder
10/50 - Money, Martin Amis
11/50 - The 5:2 Diet Book, Kate Harrison
12/50 - The Treatment, Mo Hayder
13/50 -The Bell Jar, Sylvia Plath
14/50 - The Little Friend, Donna Tartt
15/50 - What Was lost, Catherine O'Flynn
16/50 - Stonemouth, Iain Banks
17/50 - The One You Love, Paul Pilkington
18/50 - English in the World - OU Study Guide
19/50 - English in the World: History, Diversity, Change, Edited by Philip Seargeant and Joan Swann
20/50 - The Woman in White, Wilkie Collins
21/50 - The Vanishing Point, Val McDermid
22/50 - The Thirty-Nine Steps, John Buchan
23/50 - Skagboys, Irvine Welsh
24/50 - Dracula, Bram Stoker
25/50 - Complicity, Iain Banks
26/50 - Trainspotting, Irvine Welsh
27/50 - Ritual, Mo Hayder
28/50 - Feersum Endjinn, Iain M Banks
29/50 - One Across, Two Down, Ruth Rendell
30/50 - White Bones, Graham Masterton
31/50 - Wolf Hall, Hilary Mantel
32/50 - The Crow Road, Iain Banks
33/50 - The Saint Zita Society, Ruth Rendell
34/50 - The Bat, Jo Nesbo
35/50 - The Shining, Stephen King
36/50 - The Casual Vacancy, J.K. Rowling
37/50 - The Kite Runner, Khaled Hosseini
38/50 - Skin, Mo Hayder
39/50 - A Face in the Crowd, Stephen King + How to Talk to Girls at Parties, Neil Gaiman 
40/50 - Communicating in English: Talk, Text, Technology
41/50 - The Politics of English: Conflict, Competition, Co-existence
42/50 - The Secret Garden, Frances Hodgson Burnett
43/50 - Ghost in the Machine, Ed James
44/50 - Doctor Sleep, Stephen King
45/50 - A Judgement in Stone, Ruth Rendell
46/50 - The Bridge, Iain Banks
47/50 - The Goldfinch, Donna Tartt
48/50 - Dead Man's Time, Peter James

*49/50 - The Unlikely Pilgrimage of Harold Fry, Rachel Joyce*


----------



## Kidda (Nov 11, 2013)

1/15- North by Northwestern (Deadliest Waters) by Sig Hansen
2/15- Narrowboat Dreams by Steve Haywood
3/15- Baptism of Fire by Frank Collins
4/15- Ascension by Cameron Dante
5/15- Book by Whoopi Goldberg
6/15- Undercover by Rob Evans and Paul Lewis.
7/15- The Unlikely Pilgrimage of Harold Fry by Rachel Joyce
8/15- Working on the edge: King Crab fishing on Alaska's high seas by Spike Walker
9/15- Ship of ghosts by Neil Hinton
10/15- Trawlerman by Jimmy Buchan
11/15- Unbreakable by Sharon Osbourne
12/15- Love, lipstick and lies by Katie Price (ah I really wish I hadn't though, ugh)
13/15- What planet am I on? by Shaun Ryder


----------



## marty21 (Nov 11, 2013)

1/50- City of Gold - Len Deighton
2/50- Outside- Shalini Bolan
3/50- Deep Black - Stephen Coonts and Jim Defelice
4/50- Before They Are Hanged - Joe Abercombie
5/50 - Last Arguments of Kings - Joe Abercrombie
6/50 - The Horse At The Gates - DC Alden
7/50 - Shakespeare's Local - Pete Brown
8/50 - Ash - James Herbert
9/50 - Capital - John Lanchester
10/50 - Covert Reich - A K Alexander
11/50 - The American West - Dee Brown
12/50 - Dark Winter - David Mark
13/50 - Bury My Heart at Wounded Knee - Dee Brown
14/50 - Light of the Western Stars- Zane Grey
15/50 -Riders of the Purple Sage - Zane Grey
16/50 - Mission to Paris - Alan Furst
17/50 -The Eyre Affair - Jasper Fforde
18/50 - Acquired for Development By...A Hackney Anthology - Edited by Gary Budden and Kit Caless
19/50 -Prisoner to the Streets - Robyn Travis
20/50 - The Fear Index - Robert Harris
21/50 - Rebel - Bernard Cornwell
22/50 - Copperhead- Bernard Cornwell
23/50 - The Departure - Neal Asher
24/50 - Battle Flag - Bernard Cornwell
25/50 - The Bloody Ground - Bernard Cornwell
26/50 - Deep Country - Five Years in the Welsh Hills. - Neil Ansell
27/50 - Deception - Jonathan Kellerman
28/50* - *Zero Point - Neal Asher
29/50 - Birdscapes - Birds in Our Imagination and Experience - Jeremy Mynott
30/50 - Extinction Point - Paul Antony Jones
31/50- Extinction Point: Exodus -Paul Antony Jones
32/50 - Burn Out - Traci Hohenstein
33/50 - The Urban Birder - David Lindo
34/50 - A Year in the Woods - Colin Elford
35/50 - The Wild Places - Robert Mcfarlane
36/50 - A New Kind of Bleak: Journeys Through Urban Britain - Owen Hatherley
37/50 -Without Warning - John Birmingham
38/50 - After America - John Birmingham
39/50 - Angels of Vengeance - John Birmingham
40/50 - Laidlaw - William McIlvanney
41/50 - Weapons of Choice: World War 2.1 - John Birmingham
42/50 - The Old Ways - Robert McFarlane 
43/50 - The Bat - Jo Nesbo
*44/50 The Green Road Into The Trees: A Walk Through England - Hugh Thompson *


----------



## ringo (Nov 12, 2013)

Kidda said:


> 12/15- Love, lipstick and lies by Katie Price (ah I really wish I hadn't though, ugh)





I found three books in the street the other week. One was How to Make Love Like a Porn Star: A Cautionary Tale by Jenna Jameson  (famous porn star autobiography)

I read the first couple of chapters on the way home. Very pretty girl from shit family has low self-esteem, gets raped by old pervert, ends up in porn business. Badly written, depressing and not worth reading more of, but I can see why many are drawn towards this type of titillating, car crash lives stuff.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Nov 12, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> 69. Art Spiegalman - Meta-Maus
> 70. Penny Rimbaud - Shibboleth
> 71. Graham McNeill - Priests Of Mars


 
72. Morrissey - Autobiography
73. Nick Kyme - Nocturne


----------



## belboid (Nov 12, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> 69. Art Spiegalman - Meta-Maus


hadn't seen that before - is it good?


----------



## braindancer (Nov 12, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> 72. Morrissey - Autobiography


 
Worth a go?  I've skimmed the first few pages and was not immediately convinced I could be arsed....


----------



## imposs1904 (Nov 12, 2013)

braindancer said:


> Worth a go?  I've skimmed the first few pages and was not immediately convinced I could be arsed....



A bit florid in places but I enjoyed it. The early years are the best, and he's a lot more personally revealing in the book - in his own way - than I was expecting.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Nov 12, 2013)

belboid said:


> hadn't seen that before - is it good?


 
interesting but non-essential.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Nov 12, 2013)

braindancer said:


> Worth a go?  I've skimmed the first few pages and was not immediately convinced I could be arsed....


 
much harder work than i expected, with little reward for actually bothering.  occasionally i read bits out to the missus in comedy voices because he is such a pretentious tit that it makes you actually want to bully him.


----------



## belboid (Nov 12, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> interesting but non-essential.


I just read the following reply thinking it was about Spiegelman - it seemed a little harsh!

I'll only bother with this if its in a library then


----------



## braindancer (Nov 12, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> occasionally i read bits out to the missus in comedy voices because he is such a pretentious tit that it makes you actually want to bully him.


 
 I did exactly that when laughing at the first few sentences...


----------



## el-ahrairah (Nov 12, 2013)

belboid said:


> I just read the following reply thinking it was about Spiegelman - it seemed a little harsh!
> 
> I'll only bother with this if its in a library then



there's a dvd that comes with it that contains all his notes and the interview annotations and stuff.  haven't looked at it yet but if you want a copy drop me a pm with your address and i'll send it you.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Nov 12, 2013)

also finished today:

74, Robert Jensen - Getting Off.


----------



## imposs1904 (Nov 13, 2013)

1-50
51/100 Dark Passage by David Goodis
52/100 The Burglar by David Goodis
53/100 Bash the Rich: True Life Confessions of an Anarchist in the UK by Ian Bone
54/100 The Deportees and other stories by Roddy Doyle
55/100 Bullfighting by Roddy Doyle
56/100 The Red Road by Denise Mina
57/100 Maigret in Holland by Georges Simenon
58/100 The Sailors' Rendezvous by Georges Simenon
59/100 Anti-Fascist by Martin Lux
60/100 I am a Genius of Unspeakable Evil and I Want to Be Your Class President by Josh Lieb
61/100 Maigret at the "Gai-Moulin" by Georges Simenon
62/100 The Bar on the Seine by Georges Simenon
63/100 Lillian & Dash by Sam Toperoff
64/100 Street of No Return by David Goodis
65/100 The Busconductor Hines by James Kelman
66/100 Maigret Mystified by Georges Simenon
67/100 Nine Inches: Stories by Tom Perrotta
68/100 Dr. Yes by (Colin) Bateman
69/100 Bad Vibes: Britpop and My Part in Its Downfall by Luke Haines
70/100 Maigret Goes Home by Georges Simenon
71/100 Punk Rock: An Oral History by John Robb
72/100 A Coffin for Dimitrios by Eric Ambler
73/100 The Killer Inside Me by Jim Thompson
74/100 Two Pints by Roddy Doyle
75/100 The Flemish Shop by Georges Simenon
76/100 Brother Kemal by Jakob Arjouni
77/100 Autobiography by Morrissey
78/100 Morbid Symptoms by Gillian Slovo
*
79/100 The Guts by Roddy Doyle*


----------



## braindancer (Nov 13, 2013)

1/30 Mockingbird - Walter Tevis
2/30 More Than Human - Theodore Sturgeon
3/30 Bottle Factory Outing - Beryl Bainbridge
4/30 Return of the Soldier - Rebecca West
5/30 Mister Johnson - Joyce Carey
6/30 The Death of Bunny Munro - Nick Cave
7/30 The Room of Lost Things - Stella Duffy
8/30 The Hustler - Walter Tevis
9/30 On Chesil Beach - Ian McEwan
10/30 The Handmaids Tale - Margaret Atwood
11/30 Roadside Picnic - Arkady and Boris Strugatsky
12/30 The Bell Jar - Sylvia Plath
13/30 The Honorary Consul - Graham Greene
14/30 Slam - Nick Hornby
15/30 Fatal Remedies - Donna Leon
16/30 Wolf Hall - Hilary Mantel
17/30 The Human Stain - Phillip Roth
18/30 Ender's Game - Orson Scott Card
19/30 2001 A Space Odyssey - Arthur C Clarke
20/30 Fight Club - Chuck Palahniuk
21/30 The Colour Purple - Alice Walker
22/30 The Motel Life - Willy Vlautin
23/30 Amnesia Moon - Jonathan Lethem
24/30 Lonesome Dove - Larry McNurty
25/30 Minority Report - Phillip K Dick
26/30 High Rise - J.G. Ballard
27/30 The Cave - Tim Krabbe
28/30 Salt - Adam Roberts
29/30 Motherless Brooklyn - Jonathan Lethem
30/30 2666 - Roberto Bolano
31/30 Saturday - Ian McEwan
32/30 Margrave of the Marshes - John Peel


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 17, 2013)

1/50 - Grits, Niall Griffiths
2/50 - Suicide Hill, James Ellroy
3/50 - Children of Men, P D James
4/50 - Worlds of English, Module guide
5/50 - Whit, Iain Banks
6/50 - Paula Spencer, Roddy Doyle
7/50 - Harm Done, Ruth Rendell
8/50 - The News Where You Are, Catherine O'Flynn
9/50 - Birdman, Mo Hayder
10/50 - Money, Martin Amis
11/50 - The 5:2 Diet Book, Kate Harrison
12/50 - The Treatment, Mo Hayder
13/50 -The Bell Jar, Sylvia Plath
14/50 - The Little Friend, Donna Tartt
15/50 - What Was lost, Catherine O'Flynn
16/50 - Stonemouth, Iain Banks
17/50 - The One You Love, Paul Pilkington
18/50 - English in the World - OU Study Guide
19/50 - English in the World: History, Diversity, Change, Edited by Philip Seargeant and Joan Swann
20/50 - The Woman in White, Wilkie Collins
21/50 - The Vanishing Point, Val McDermid
22/50 - The Thirty-Nine Steps, John Buchan
23/50 - Skagboys, Irvine Welsh
24/50 - Dracula, Bram Stoker
25/50 - Complicity, Iain Banks
26/50 - Trainspotting, Irvine Welsh
27/50 - Ritual, Mo Hayder
28/50 - Feersum Endjinn, Iain M Banks
29/50 - One Across, Two Down, Ruth Rendell
30/50 - White Bones, Graham Masterton
31/50 - Wolf Hall, Hilary Mantel
32/50 - The Crow Road, Iain Banks
33/50 - The Saint Zita Society, Ruth Rendell
34/50 - The Bat, Jo Nesbo
35/50 - The Shining, Stephen King
36/50 - The Casual Vacancy, J.K. Rowling
37/50 - The Kite Runner, Khaled Hosseini
38/50 - Skin, Mo Hayder
39/50 - A Face in the Crowd, Stephen King + How to Talk to Girls at Parties, Neil Gaiman 
40/50 - Communicating in English: Talk, Text, Technology
41/50 - The Politics of English: Conflict, Competition, Co-existence
42/50 - The Secret Garden, Frances Hodgson Burnett
43/50 - Ghost in the Machine, Ed James
44/50 - Doctor Sleep, Stephen King
45/50 - A Judgement in Stone, Ruth Rendell
46/50 - The Bridge, Iain Banks
47/50 - The Goldfinch, Donna Tartt
48/50 - Dead Man's Time, Peter James
49/50 - The Unlikely Pilgrimage of Harold Fry, Rachel Joyce

*50/50 - Persuasion, Jane Austen *


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 17, 2013)

1."Standing in Another Man's Grave" - Ian Rankin
2. "Child 44" - Tom Rob Smith
3. "The Leopard" - Jo Nesbo.
4. "Blood Money" - Chris Collett
5. "The Siege" - Simon Kernick
6. The Hypnotist - Lars Kepler
7. "When We Are Married" J.B. priestley
6. "Jar City"
7. "The Yiddish Policeman's Union" - Michael Chabon
8. "Headless" - Adam Roberts
9. "Stone's Fall" - Iain Pears
10. "The Wrath of Angels" - John Connolly
11. "The Draining Lake" - Arnaldar Indridasdon
12. "Natural Causes" - James Oswald
13. "The Book of Souls" - James Oswald
14. "Phantom - Jo Nesbo
15. "Mammoth Book of Alternate History Short Stories" - edited by Ian Watson and Ian Whates
16. "The Atrocity Archives" - Charles Stross
*17. "An Enemy of the People" - Henrick Ibsen translated by Arthur Miller*


----------



## coley (Nov 19, 2013)

All of Pratchet, again


----------



## xenon (Nov 20, 2013)

01/30 Pimp - Iceberg Slim
02/30 I Can Make you Hate - Charlie Brooker
03/30 Back Story - David Mitchell
04/30 Century Rain - Alastair Reynolds
05/30 Debt the First 5000 Years - David Graeber
 06/30 Ilium - Dan Simmons
07/30 Rapture of the Nerds - Cory Doctorow and Charlie Stross
08/30 The Big Sleep - Raymond Chandler
09/30 Fairwell My Lovely - Raymond Chandler
10/30 Trick Baby - Iceberg Slim
11/30 Gardens of the Moon - Steven Erickson
12/30 Red Seas, Red Skies - Scott Lynch
13/30 Ack-Ack Macaque - Gareth L Powell
14/30 In The Shadow of the Sword - Tom Holland
15/30 Chronacles of the Black Company. The Black Company. - Glen Cook
16/30 The Black Dalier - James Ellroy
17/30 The Big Nowhere - James Ellroy
18/30 LA Confidential - James Ellroy
19/30 Shakedown - James Ellroy
20/30 White Jazz - James Ellroy
21/30 Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep - Philip K Dick.
22/30 Running Wild - J G Ballard.
23/30 Jack - China Meiville
24/30 Fresco - Alastair Reynolds
25/30 The Engines of God - Jack McDevitt
26/30 Breakfast of Champions - Kurt Vonnegut
27/30 Understand - Ted Chang
28/30 The Scheme for Full Employment - Magnus Mills
29/30 Super Freakonomics - Steven D Levitt & Stephen J Dubner
30/30 The English Civil War, A People's History. - Diane Purkis 
31/30 The Republic of Theives - Scott Lynch
32/30 Snow Crash - Neal Stephenson


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 24, 2013)

1/50 - Grits, Niall Griffiths
2/50 - Suicide Hill, James Ellroy
3/50 - Children of Men, P D James
4/50 - Worlds of English, Module guide
5/50 - Whit, Iain Banks
6/50 - Paula Spencer, Roddy Doyle
7/50 - Harm Done, Ruth Rendell
8/50 - The News Where You Are, Catherine O'Flynn
9/50 - Birdman, Mo Hayder
10/50 - Money, Martin Amis
11/50 - The 5:2 Diet Book, Kate Harrison
12/50 - The Treatment, Mo Hayder
13/50 -The Bell Jar, Sylvia Plath
14/50 - The Little Friend, Donna Tartt
15/50 - What Was lost, Catherine O'Flynn
16/50 - Stonemouth, Iain Banks
17/50 - The One You Love, Paul Pilkington
18/50 - English in the World - OU Study Guide
19/50 - English in the World: History, Diversity, Change, Edited by Philip Seargeant and Joan Swann
20/50 - The Woman in White, Wilkie Collins
21/50 - The Vanishing Point, Val McDermid
22/50 - The Thirty-Nine Steps, John Buchan
23/50 - Skagboys, Irvine Welsh
24/50 - Dracula, Bram Stoker
25/50 - Complicity, Iain Banks
26/50 - Trainspotting, Irvine Welsh
27/50 - Ritual, Mo Hayder
28/50 - Feersum Endjinn, Iain M Banks
29/50 - One Across, Two Down, Ruth Rendell
30/50 - White Bones, Graham Masterton
31/50 - Wolf Hall, Hilary Mantel
32/50 - The Crow Road, Iain Banks
33/50 - The Saint Zita Society, Ruth Rendell
34/50 - The Bat, Jo Nesbo
35/50 - The Shining, Stephen King
36/50 - The Casual Vacancy, J.K. Rowling
37/50 - The Kite Runner, Khaled Hosseini
38/50 - Skin, Mo Hayder
39/50 - A Face in the Crowd, Stephen King + How to Talk to Girls at Parties, Neil Gaiman 
40/50 - Communicating in English: Talk, Text, Technology
41/50 - The Politics of English: Conflict, Competition, Co-existence
42/50 - The Secret Garden, Frances Hodgson Burnett
43/50 - Ghost in the Machine, Ed James
44/50 - Doctor Sleep, Stephen King
45/50 - A Judgement in Stone, Ruth Rendell
46/50 - The Bridge, Iain Banks
47/50 - The Goldfinch, Donna Tartt
48/50 - Dead Man's Time, Peter James
49/50 - The Unlikely Pilgrimage of Harold Fry, Rachel Joyce
50/50 - Persuasion, Jane Austen
*
51/50 - Killing for Company, Brian Masters*


----------



## Greebo (Nov 24, 2013)

Narcomania - Max Daly & Steve Sampson
Polish for dummies - Daria Gabryanczyk
Findings & Finishings - Sharon Bateman
4/21-50 one third of A Week in December - Sebastian Faulkes. In my defence, it was a pretty bad month and that book was a lot less readable than expected.
5/21-50 The Lover's Watch - Aphra Behn. Read for no other reason than it was there, and all the better for it.
6 Professor Unrat - Heinrich Mann
7 Pas un Jour - Anne F Garreta
8 The Little Book of Demons: The positive advantages of the personification of life's problems - Ramsey Dukes
9 Die verlorene Ehre der Katharina Blum - Heinrich Boll
10 They Feed - Steve French
11 The Rover - Aphra Behn
12 Oroonoko - Aphra Behn
13 Foundation (about 2/3rds of it) - Isaac Asimov
14 the dispossessed - Ursula le Guin
15 Heidis Lehr- und Wanderjahre - Johanna Spyri
16 Heidi kann brauchen was es gelernt hat - Johanna Spyri
17 Buttered side down - Edna Ferber
18 The way we live now - Anthony Trollope
19 Le vampire - Polidori's translation of Byron's book
20 Les liaisons dangereuses - Choderlos de Laclos
21 The Seducer's Diary - Robert Avon
22 Cataclysm Blues - Cari Silverwood
23 The Yellow Wallpaper - Charlotte Perkins Gilman
24 The Eyes Have It - Phillip K Dick
25 The Universe Doesn't Give a Flying Fuck About You - Johnny B Truant
26 Easy as Pi - Jamie Buchan
27 Kurzgeschichten Band 1 -Thomas Herzberg
28 La Grotte - Claudio Paganini (trans by Manuela Corsino)
29 How to be happy (no fairy dust required) - Cara Stein
30 Poems of William Blake - William Blake
31 Reconceptualising Work with 'Carers': New Directions for Policy and Practice - Kirstin Stalker
32 Two-fisted Tweets - James Hutchings
33 As they slept - Andy Leeks
34 Liebe Frau Senta - Uli Aechtner
35 Shroud for a Nightingale PD James
36 Guns - Stephen King
37 Blix - Frank Norris
38 Shakedown - James Ellroy
39 Explaining the Explicit - Julian Barnes, David Bellos, Sarah Churchwell, Vicki Feaver, Rachel Johnson.
40 Die Entdeckung der Currywurst / The invention of curried sausage - Uwe Timm
41 1001 Polish words in Polish - Jorit Menka
42 As Easy As Pi - Jamie Buchan
43 Ach, waer ich nur zu Hause geblieben - Kersten Gier
44 Lost in Translation - Laurence M. Janifer
45 Les Noces Secretes - Gerard Caramaro
46 Otfried Preussler "Krabat" - auf den Spuren der historischen Sage ud ime Vergleich zu JK Rowlings "Harry Potter" - Nancy Schier
47 Selected Masterpieces of Polish Poetry - trans Jarek Zawadzki
48 English Polish Joke Book - Jeremy Taylor
49 Histoires a lire dans le bus - Catherine Perrot, Max Obione
50 Histoires a lire dans le metro - 10 authors whose names I CBA to type.
51 Geil, Bekifft, Arbeitsscheu... Charly Moraine & Frank Cordoba
52 We're Going to Die Here, Aren't We? - Erik Gumeny
53 Double Dare - Rhonda Nelson
54 434 Tage - Anne Freytag
55 The little Quaker book of de-clutter - Ellie Caldwell
56 The little Quaker book of weight loss - Ellie Caldwell
57 PhiLOLzophy: critical thinking in digestible doses - Sarah Heuer & Chrissy Stockton
58 Santisima Muerte: How to call and work with Holy Death - Conjure Man Ali
59 Clarimonde - Theophile Gaultier
60 The Polish Experience - Nicholas Westerby
61 Oryx and Crake - Margaret Atwood
62 Anonym, Briefe der Lust - Megan Hart (translated into German by Ira Severin).  What can I say?  The translation wasn't distracting and the sex scenes were just about convincing, but the characters were irritating and a bit one dimensional.  The plot was so so; straightforward chick lit for the first half but it improved after that, more twists and turns in the second half than in the Barbican.  An extremely unconvincing ending - the main character spends the whole book learning things about herself only to get back with an ex who she'd nearly always known was wrong for her except for the chemistry between them?  Really?


----------



## Me76 (Nov 24, 2013)

1/50 Rachels Holiday, Marian Keyes
2/50 Fingersmith, Sarah Waters 
3/50 Life, Death and Vanilla Slices, Jenny Eclair
4/50 Pushed Too Far, Ann Voss Peterson
5/50 Born Weird, Andrew Kaufman
6/50 The People of the Abyss, Jack London
7/50 Gray Justice, Alan McDermott
8/50 Gone Tomorrow, Lee Child
9/50 the Hundred year old Man Who Climbed Out of the Window and Disappeared, Jonas Jonasson
10/50 First Murder, Fred Limberg
11/50 Capital, John Lanchester
12/40 An Order of Coffee and Tears, Brian Spangler
13/40 Catcher in the Rye, JD Salinger
14/40 Alone: The Girl in the Box, Robert J Crane
15/40 Uglies, Scott Westerfeld
16/40 Enemy in Blue: The Chase, Derek Blass
17/40 Out on a Limb, Lynn Barrett-Lee
18/40 Trapped, JN Konrath
19/40 Joyland, Stephen King
20/40 Girl Reading, Katie Ward
21/40 Safe House, Chris Ewan
22/40 The Half-life if Hannah, Nick Alexander
23/40 The Nightmare Stone, Finian Black
24/40 One Glass is Never Enough, Jane Wenham-Jones
25/40 What Stays in Vegas, Beth Labonte
26/40 How to be a Woman, Caitlin Moran
27/40 Wuthering Heights, Emily Bronte
28/40 Bad Games, Jeff Menapace 
29/40 Swamplandia, Karen Russell
30/40 Bonded, Nicky Charles
31/40 Dr Sleep, Stephen King
32/40 Pigeon English, Stephen Kelman
33/40 Ghost in the Machine, Ed James
34/40 The Mating, Nicky Charles
35/40 The Flood, Emile Zola
36/40 Jet, Russell Blake
37/40 Every Day, Every Hour, Natasa Dragnic

38/40 The Keeping, Nicky Charles
39/40 Among the Hoods, Harriet Sergeant - i got this as its about a woman who spends time with some lads from a gang around west norwood which is where i live. It could have been so much better but it's really badly written and repetitive. Some good points are made but not followed up in any way. I think I was expecting a lot more.


----------



## imposs1904 (Nov 26, 2013)

1-50
51/100 Dark Passage by David Goodis
52/100 The Burglar by David Goodis
53/100 Bash the Rich: True Life Confessions of an Anarchist in the UK by Ian Bone
54/100 The Deportees and other stories by Roddy Doyle
55/100 Bullfighting by Roddy Doyle
56/100 The Red Road by Denise Mina
57/100 Maigret in Holland by Georges Simenon
58/100 The Sailors' Rendezvous by Georges Simenon
59/100 Anti-Fascist by Martin Lux
60/100 I am a Genius of Unspeakable Evil and I Want to Be Your Class President by Josh Lieb
61/100 Maigret at the "Gai-Moulin" by Georges Simenon
62/100 The Bar on the Seine by Georges Simenon
63/100 Lillian & Dash by Sam Toperoff
64/100 Street of No Return by David Goodis
65/100 The Busconductor Hines by James Kelman
66/100 Maigret Mystified by Georges Simenon
67/100 Nine Inches: Stories by Tom Perrotta
68/100 Dr. Yes by (Colin) Bateman
69/100 Bad Vibes: Britpop and My Part in Its Downfall by Luke Haines
70/100 Maigret Goes Home by Georges Simenon
71/100 Punk Rock: An Oral History by John Robb
72/100 A Coffin for Dimitrios by Eric Ambler
73/100 The Killer Inside Me by Jim Thompson
74/100 Two Pints by Roddy Doyle
75/100 The Flemish Shop by Georges Simenon
76/100 Brother Kemal by Jakob Arjouni
77/100 Autobiography by Morrissey
78/100 Morbid Symptoms by Gillian Slovo
79/100 The Guts by Roddy Doyle
*
80/100 Saints of the Shadow Bible by Ian Rankin*


----------



## MrSki (Nov 26, 2013)

MrSki said:


> 1/100  Dissolution  C J Sansom
> 2/100  Dark Fire  C J Sansom
> 3/100  Sovereign  C J Sansom
> 4/100  Across the Face of the World  Russell Kirkpatrick
> ...



92/100 Rebellion James McGee
93/100 An Act of Courage Allan Mallinson
94/100 Company of Spears Allan Mallinson
95/100 Man of War Allan Mallinson
96/100 Warrior Allan Mallinson
97/100 On His Majesty’s Service Allan Mallinson
98/100 The Pagan Lord Bernard Cornwell


----------



## ringo (Nov 27, 2013)

1/30 The Room Of Lost Things - Stella Duffy
2/30 At Hell's Gate: A Soldiers Journey From War To Peace - Claude Anshin Thomas
3/30 The Bell Jar - Sylvia Plath
4/30 Altered Carbon - Richard K Morgan
5/30 The Chinese Potter: A Practical History Of Chinese Ceramics - Margaret Medley
6/30 Wolf Hall - Hilary Mantel
7/30 Pride And Prejudice - Jane Austen
8/30 The City & The City - China Mieville
9/30 The Optimist's Daughter - Eudora Welty
10/30 The Stranger - Albert Camus
11/30 Clarks In Jamaica - Al Fingers
12/30 Diamond Age - Neal Stephenson
13/30 Pao - Kerry Young
14/30 Skagboys - Irvine Welsh
15/30 Doctor Fischer of Geneva or the Bomb Party - Graham Greene
16/30 Gimpel The Fool - Isaac Bashevis Singer
17/30 The Pursuit Of Perfect - Tal Ben-Shahar
18/30 The Music Of Chance - Paul Auster
19/30 Magnetism - F Scott Fitzgerald
20/30 The Art Of Conversation - Catherine Blyth
21/30 Hash: The Chilling Inside Story Of The Secret Underworld Behind The World's Most Lucrative Drug - Wensley Clarkson
22/30 Venus In Furs - Leopold von Sacher-Masoch
23/30 The Answer Is Never: A Skateboarder's History Of The World - Jocko Weyland
24/30 The Prime Of Miss Jean Brodie - Muriel Spark
25/30 Spook Country - William Gibson
26/30 The Red House - Mark Haddon
27/30 Journey Into Fear - Eric Ambler
28/30 The Crow Road - Iain Banks
29/30 A Dance With Dragons - George R R Martin
30/30 Gangs Of Jamaica: The Babylonian Wars - Thibault Ehrengardt
31/30 The Time Thief - Michael Thomas
32/30 Humboldt's Gift - Saul Bellow


----------



## braindancer (Nov 27, 2013)

1/30 Mockingbird - Walter Tevis
2/30 More Than Human - Theodore Sturgeon
3/30 Bottle Factory Outing - Beryl Bainbridge
4/30 Return of the Soldier - Rebecca West
5/30 Mister Johnson - Joyce Carey
6/30 The Death of Bunny Munro - Nick Cave
7/30 The Room of Lost Things - Stella Duffy
8/30 The Hustler - Walter Tevis
9/30 On Chesil Beach - Ian McEwan
10/30 The Handmaids Tale - Margaret Atwood
11/30 Roadside Picnic - Arkady and Boris Strugatsky
12/30 The Bell Jar - Sylvia Plath
13/30 The Honorary Consul - Graham Greene
14/30 Slam - Nick Hornby
15/30 Fatal Remedies - Donna Leon
16/30 Wolf Hall - Hilary Mantel
17/30 The Human Stain - Phillip Roth
18/30 Ender's Game - Orson Scott Card
19/30 2001 A Space Odyssey - Arthur C Clarke
20/30 Fight Club - Chuck Palahniuk
21/30 The Colour Purple - Alice Walker
22/30 The Motel Life - Willy Vlautin
23/30 Amnesia Moon - Jonathan Lethem
24/30 Lonesome Dove - Larry McNurty
25/30 Minority Report - Phillip K Dick
26/30 High Rise - J.G. Ballard
27/30 The Cave - Tim Krabbe
28/30 Salt - Adam Roberts
29/30 Motherless Brooklyn - Jonathan Lethem
30/30 2666 - Roberto Bolano
31/30 Saturday - Ian McEwan
32/30 Margrave of the Marshes - John Peel
33/30 Gates of Eden - Ethan Coen - a selection of short stories - a couple of which were excellent, but on the whole a little disappointing.


----------



## magneze (Nov 27, 2013)

1. Noam Chomsky - Occupy
2. Ian Bone - Bash The Rich
3. Iain Sinclair - London Orbital
4. Richard Morgan - Black Man
5. John Lanchester - Whoops!: Why everyone owes everyone and no one can pay
6. David Herman - Effective JavaScript
7. Francois Lelord - Hector & The Search For Happiness
8. Edward Tufte - The Visual Display of Quantative Information
9. Orson Scott Card - Ender's Game
10. Stephen Few - Information Dashboard Design
11. Susan Cain - Quiet, the power of introverts in a world that can't stop talking
12. Hilary Mantel - Wolf Hall
13. Ha-Joon Chang - 23 things they don't tell you about capitalism
14. Dan Saffer - Microinteractions
15. Jeff Gothelf - Lean UX
16. Richard Morgan - Market Forces
*17. Neil Gaiman - Neverwhere
*
Brilliant book. If you've not read it then you should. Will be reading more of his books from now on!


----------



## Greebo (Nov 27, 2013)

magneze said:


> <snip>*17. Neil Gaiman - Neverwhere
> *
> Brilliant book. If you've not read it then you should. Will be reading more of his books from now on!


If you've read the book, but haven't watched the series, you really should.  Even when you know what's going to happen, you're in for a treat.


----------



## magneze (Nov 27, 2013)

Greebo said:


> If you've read the book, but haven't watched the series, you really should.  Even when you know what's going to happen, you're in for a treat.


Will do!


----------



## pennimania (Nov 27, 2013)

pennimania said:


> Whoops!
> 
> 36/100 the Sunne in Splendour. Sharon Penman
> 37/100 Black and Blue. Ian Rankin
> ...


39/100 Discours, Figure. Jean Francois Lyotard.
40/100 A Handful of Dust. Evelyn Waugh.
41/100 Angus McPhee, Weaver of Grass. Joyce Laing.
42/100 Experiment:conversations in art and science. Arend and Thackera.
43/100 Exhibition Design. David Dernie.
44/100 The Mask of Dimitrios. Eric Ambler.
45/100 When Christ and his Saints Slept. Sharon Penman.
46/100 Encountering Eva Hesse. Pollock and Corby.
47/100 Eva Hesse. Lucy Lippard.


----------



## ringo (Nov 28, 2013)

pennimania said:


> 47/100 Eva Hesse. Lucy Lippard.



53 books in one month is going to be tricky!

Hows everyone doing with their targets? I've unexpectedly gone a few over my prediction due to commuting by train instead of bike at the moment.
At one point in the year I didn't read a long book I had my eye on because it might make me miss my target . I went back and read it anyway a week later.


----------



## pennimania (Nov 28, 2013)

ringo said:


> 53 books in one month is going to be tricky!
> 
> Hows everyone doing with their targets? I've unexpectedly gone a few over my prediction due to commuting by train instead of bike at the moment.
> At one point in the year I didn't read a long book I had my eye in because it might make me miss my target . I went back and read it anyway a week later.


I have yet to put down all the books I've read this year!
I need to get my library receipts out - I do admit doing a masters is slowing me down.

Merleau Ponty isn't a quick read
But I could add all the Lorna Hill, Chalet School and Monica Edwars comfort reads.

I think I will.


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 28, 2013)

I'm currently reading 52/50 so I've gone over my target already.

I have found myself making the decision to read more often this year, so I'll go and read for a couple of hours instead of sitting with the boy and the bloke watching a film I'm not really that bothered about.

I've also really enjoyed looking at what other people are reading, it's made me research and read new authors so thanks thread


----------



## ringo (Nov 28, 2013)

Similar here, this thread over the last couple of years has been instrumental in getting back into reading every day. I'd got out of the habit and was struggling to start again.


----------



## MrSki (Nov 28, 2013)

Not having a telly is a real encouragement to reading more. 

Not having an internet connection at home also helps!


----------



## marty21 (Nov 28, 2013)

ringo said:


> 53 books in one month is going to be tricky!
> 
> Hows everyone doing with their targets? I've unexpectedly gone a few over my prediction due to commuting by train instead of bike at the moment.
> At one point in the year I didn't read a long book I had my eye on because it might make me miss my target . I went back and read it anyway a week later.


was probably on schedule for 50, but now it's 5 in a month, wasted about 3 weeks this month attempting nanowrimo  but I reckon I'll hit the 50 - nearly through 45 atm


----------



## el-ahrairah (Nov 28, 2013)

ringo said:


> 53 books in one month is going to be tricky!
> 
> Hows everyone doing with their targets? I've unexpectedly gone a few over my prediction due to commuting by train instead of bike at the moment.
> At one point in the year I didn't read a long book I had my eye on because it might make me miss my target . I went back and read it anyway a week later.


 
i'm surprised to find that i'm not likely to hit mine.  I always thought I read more books than I do!  next year I will revise downwards as appropriate.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Nov 28, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> also finished today:
> 
> 74, Robert Jensen - Getting Off.


 
75. Spike Milligan - Mussolini: His Part In My Downfall
76. Spike Milligan - Where Have All The Bullets Gone
77. Laurie Goulding - Mark Of Calth

currently reading a self-published novel by one of my partner's friends.  which is genuinely one of the worst things I have ever read.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 28, 2013)

> genuinely one of the worst things I have ever read.


 
quote for back cover?


----------



## Greebo (Nov 28, 2013)

ringo said:


> 53 books in one month is going to be tricky!
> 
> Hows everyone doing with their targets?<snip>


I've reached mine, but trying to get my head around Polish, plus VP's usual winter relapse has really eaten into my spare time and energy since late summer.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 28, 2013)

the 2014 thread will start in four weeks time.


----------



## Greebo (Nov 28, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> the 2014 thread will start in four weeks time.


Ever the ray of sunshine.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 28, 2013)

Greebo said:


> Ever the ray of sunshine.


i know


----------



## imposs1904 (Nov 28, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> the 2014 thread will start in four weeks time.



have you participated in this year's thread? That sounds snotty. I don't mean to be. 

hopefully next year more of the urbans from the 'what are you reading' thread will take part. It's always interesting to see what other people are reading, and I've definitely picked up some books - some good, some not so good - after seeing them mentioned on this thread.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 28, 2013)

imposs1904 said:


> have you participated in this year's thread? That sounds snotty. I don't mean to be.
> 
> hopefully next year more of the urbans from the 'what are you reading' thread will take part. It's always interesting to see what other people are reading, and I've definitely picked up some books - some good, some not so good - after seeing them mentioned on this thread.


i think you'll find i started this thread, as i did the one before it.


----------



## imposs1904 (Nov 28, 2013)

ringo said:


> 53 books in one month is going to be tricky!
> 
> Hows everyone doing with their targets? I've unexpectedly gone a few over my prediction due to commuting by train instead of bike at the moment.
> At one point in the year I didn't read a long book I had my eye on because it might make me miss my target . I went back and read it anyway a week later.



I set myself a goal of 100 books this year but I've only just finished number 80. I don't think I'm going to read 20 books over the course of December. November's been most month for finishing books 'cos I've been caught up in other stuff.

However, I'll  probably set the same goal next year, with the proviso that I read more non-fiction.


----------



## imposs1904 (Nov 28, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> i think you'll find i started this thread, as i did the one before it.



I know. That's why I'm asking.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 28, 2013)

imposs1904 said:


> I know. That's why I'm asking.


i haven't participated as much as i'd intended, but i will be starting the 2014 thread round xmas so people can get their challenges up for the new year. i didn't expect this to be in any way contentious as this thread won't close or anything so people can continue adding their 2013 books here.


----------



## MrSki (Nov 28, 2013)

imposs1904 said:


> I set myself a goal of 100 books this year but I've only just finished number 80. I don't think I'm going to read 20 books over the course of December. November's been most month for finishing books 'cos I've been caught up in other stuff.
> 
> However, I'll  probably set the same goal next year, with the proviso that I read more non-fiction.


Try reading the complete set of Asterix. You might manage 20 in a month.


----------



## imposs1904 (Nov 28, 2013)

MrSki said:


> Try reading the complete set of Asterix. You might manage 20 in a month.



Well, my youngest insists I read him at least 6 books to him at bedtime . . . so maybe I'll break 250 by the end of the year.


----------



## pennimania (Nov 28, 2013)

pennimania said:


> 39/100 Discours, Figure. Jean Francois Lyotard.
> 40/100 A Handful of Dust. Evelyn Waugh.
> 41/100 Angus McPhee, Weaver of Grass. Joyce Laing.
> 42/100 Experiment:conversations in art and science. Arend and Thackera.
> ...




Now I'm adding in some of comfort pap books 

48/100 The Borrowers Mary Norton
49/100 The Borrowers Afield
50/100 A Dream of Sadlers Wells. Lorna Hill
51/100. Veronica at the Wells. ".   
52/100.  Masquerade at the Wells
53/100.  No Castanets at the Wells
54/100. Jane Leaves the Wells (my favourite)
55/100.  Ella at the Wells
56/100.  Return to the Wells.

I've actually read more of these books but I think you get the point. They are dear old friends, I've had them since I was a kid and I can devour one in an hour. 

Just the job when one's had a little too much J.F.Lyotard and his pals.


----------



## Kidda (Nov 28, 2013)

1/15- North by Northwestern (Deadliest Waters) by Sig Hansen
2/15- Narrowboat Dreams by Steve Haywood
3/15- Baptism of Fire by Frank Collins
4/15- Ascension by Cameron Dante
5/15- Book by Whoopi Goldberg
6/15- Undercover by Rob Evans and Paul Lewis.
7/15- The Unlikely Pilgrimage of Harold Fry by Rachel Joyce
8/15- Working on the edge: King Crab fishing on Alaska's high seas by Spike Walker
9/15- Ship of ghosts by Neil Hinton
10/15- Trawlerman by Jimmy Buchan
11/15- Unbreakable by Sharon Osbourne
12/15- Love, lipstick and lies by Katie Price (ah I really wish I hadn't though, ugh)
13/15- What planet am I on? by Shaun Ryder
14/15- Captain Phil Harris by Jake Harris and Josh Harris 

One more to go!!! 

I appear to have read a lot about fishing in Alaska this year despite being nowhere near the sea or a fisherwoman.


----------



## pennimania (Nov 28, 2013)

pennimania said:


> Now I'm adding in some of comfort pap books
> 
> 48/100 The Borrowers Mary Norton
> 49/100 The Borrowers Afield
> ...


Still catching up.....

57/100 Richard Slee, Ceramics in Studio. John Houston
58/100 Conversation Pieces Grant Kester
59/100 Leopold & Rudolf Blashka ed.james Petrie
60/100 Love on my List. Rosemary Friedman
61:100. Intensive Care. Rosemary Friedman
62/100. No White Coat. Rosemary Friedman
63/100 On Growth and Form. D'Arcy Thompson

There's a lot more to come


----------



## pennimania (Nov 28, 2013)

pennimania said:


> Still catching up.....
> 
> 57/100 Richard Slee, Ceramics in Studio. John Houston
> 58/100 Conversation Pieces Grant Kester
> ...


64/100 The Allotment. Kate Malone.
65/100 Clay and Glazes for the Potter. Emmanuel Cooper. ( a riveting read  - seriously)
66/100 A Potters Book. Bernard Leach.
67/100 Bernard Palissy: in search of Earthly Paradise? Leonardo Amico.


----------



## ringo (Nov 30, 2013)

1/30 The Room Of Lost Things - Stella Duffy
2/30 At Hell's Gate: A Soldiers Journey From War To Peace - Claude Anshin Thomas
3/30 The Bell Jar - Sylvia Plath
4/30 Altered Carbon - Richard K Morgan
5/30 The Chinese Potter: A Practical History Of Chinese Ceramics - Margaret Medley
6/30 Wolf Hall - Hilary Mantel
7/30 Pride And Prejudice - Jane Austen
8/30 The City & The City - China Mieville
9/30 The Optimist's Daughter - Eudora Welty
10/30 The Stranger - Albert Camus
11/30 Clarks In Jamaica - Al Fingers
12/30 Diamond Age - Neal Stephenson
13/30 Pao - Kerry Young
14/30 Skagboys - Irvine Welsh
15/30 Doctor Fischer of Geneva or the Bomb Party - Graham Greene
16/30 Gimpel The Fool - Isaac Bashevis Singer
17/30 The Pursuit Of Perfect - Tal Ben-Shahar
18/30 The Music Of Chance - Paul Auster
19/30 Magnetism - F Scott Fitzgerald
20/30 The Art Of Conversation - Catherine Blyth
21/30 Hash: The Chilling Inside Story Of The Secret Underworld Behind The World's Most Lucrative Drug - Wensley Clarkson
22/30 Venus In Furs - Leopold von Sacher-Masoch
23/30 The Answer Is Never: A Skateboarder's History Of The World - Jocko Weyland
24/30 The Prime Of Miss Jean Brodie - Muriel Spark
25/30 Spook Country - William Gibson
26/30 The Red House - Mark Haddon
27/30 Journey Into Fear - Eric Ambler
28/30 The Crow Road - Iain Banks
29/30 A Dance With Dragons - George R R Martin
30/30 Gangs Of Jamaica: The Babylonian Wars - Thibault Ehrengardt
31/30 The Time Thief - Michael Thomas
32/30 Humboldt's Gift - Saul Bellow
33/30 The Counselor - Cormac McCarthy


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 30, 2013)

1/50 - Grits, Niall Griffiths
2/50 - Suicide Hill, James Ellroy
3/50 - Children of Men, P D James
4/50 - Worlds of English, Module guide
5/50 - Whit, Iain Banks
6/50 - Paula Spencer, Roddy Doyle
7/50 - Harm Done, Ruth Rendell
8/50 - The News Where You Are, Catherine O'Flynn
9/50 - Birdman, Mo Hayder
10/50 - Money, Martin Amis
11/50 - The 5:2 Diet Book, Kate Harrison
12/50 - The Treatment, Mo Hayder
13/50 -The Bell Jar, Sylvia Plath
14/50 - The Little Friend, Donna Tartt
15/50 - What Was lost, Catherine O'Flynn
16/50 - Stonemouth, Iain Banks
17/50 - The One You Love, Paul Pilkington
18/50 - English in the World - OU Study Guide
19/50 - English in the World: History, Diversity, Change, Edited by Philip Seargeant and Joan Swann
20/50 - The Woman in White, Wilkie Collins
21/50 - The Vanishing Point, Val McDermid
22/50 - The Thirty-Nine Steps, John Buchan
23/50 - Skagboys, Irvine Welsh
24/50 - Dracula, Bram Stoker
25/50 - Complicity, Iain Banks
26/50 - Trainspotting, Irvine Welsh
27/50 - Ritual, Mo Hayder
28/50 - Feersum Endjinn, Iain M Banks
29/50 - One Across, Two Down, Ruth Rendell
30/50 - White Bones, Graham Masterton
31/50 - Wolf Hall, Hilary Mantel
32/50 - The Crow Road, Iain Banks
33/50 - The Saint Zita Society, Ruth Rendell
34/50 - The Bat, Jo Nesbo
35/50 - The Shining, Stephen King
36/50 - The Casual Vacancy, J.K. Rowling
37/50 - The Kite Runner, Khaled Hosseini
38/50 - Skin, Mo Hayder
39/50 - A Face in the Crowd, Stephen King + How to Talk to Girls at Parties, Neil Gaiman 
40/50 - Communicating in English: Talk, Text, Technology
41/50 - The Politics of English: Conflict, Competition, Co-existence
42/50 - The Secret Garden, Frances Hodgson Burnett
43/50 - Ghost in the Machine, Ed James
44/50 - Doctor Sleep, Stephen King
45/50 - A Judgement in Stone, Ruth Rendell
46/50 - The Bridge, Iain Banks
47/50 - The Goldfinch, Donna Tartt
48/50 - Dead Man's Time, Peter James
49/50 - The Unlikely Pilgrimage of Harold Fry, Rachel Joyce
50/50 - Persuasion, Jane Austen
 51/50 - Killing for Company, Brian Masters
*
52/50 - Rebecca, Daphne du Maurier*


----------



## Me76 (Nov 30, 2013)

1/50 Rachels Holiday, Marian Keyes
2/50 Fingersmith, Sarah Waters 
3/50 Life, Death and Vanilla Slices, Jenny Eclair
4/50 Pushed Too Far, Ann Voss Peterson
5/50 Born Weird, Andrew Kaufman
6/50 The People of the Abyss, Jack London
7/50 Gray Justice, Alan McDermott
8/50 Gone Tomorrow, Lee Child
9/50 the Hundred year old Man Who Climbed Out of the Window and Disappeared, Jonas Jonasson
10/50 First Murder, Fred Limberg
11/50 Capital, John Lanchester
12/40 An Order of Coffee and Tears, Brian Spangler
13/40 Catcher in the Rye, JD Salinger
14/40 Alone: The Girl in the Box, Robert J Crane
15/40 Uglies, Scott Westerfeld
16/40 Enemy in Blue: The Chase, Derek Blass
17/40 Out on a Limb, Lynn Barrett-Lee
18/40 Trapped, JN Konrath
19/40 Joyland, Stephen King
20/40 Girl Reading, Katie Ward
21/40 Safe House, Chris Ewan
22/40 The Half-life if Hannah, Nick Alexander
23/40 The Nightmare Stone, Finian Black
24/40 One Glass is Never Enough, Jane Wenham-Jones
25/40 What Stays in Vegas, Beth Labonte
26/40 How to be a Woman, Caitlin Moran
27/40 Wuthering Heights, Emily Bronte
28/40 Bad Games, Jeff Menapace 
29/40 Swamplandia, Karen Russell
30/40 Bonded, Nicky Charles
31/40 Dr Sleep, Stephen King
32/40 Pigeon English, Stephen Kelman
33/40 Ghost in the Machine, Ed James
34/40 The Mating, Nicky Charles
35/40 The Flood, Emile Zola
36/40 Jet, Russell Blake
37/40 Every Day, Every Hour, Natasa Dragnic
38/40 The Keeping, Nicky Charles
39/40 Among the Hoods, Harriet Sergeant
40/40 The Yonahlossee Riding School for Girls, Antin Disclafani

Hit my target with this one and a good one it was. Set in Southern Amaerica during the Depression it's the story if a young girl who disgraces her family and gets sent away to school. Really really enjoyed it.


----------



## braindancer (Dec 2, 2013)

1/30 Mockingbird - Walter Tevis
2/30 More Than Human - Theodore Sturgeon
3/30 Bottle Factory Outing - Beryl Bainbridge
4/30 Return of the Soldier - Rebecca West
5/30 Mister Johnson - Joyce Carey
6/30 The Death of Bunny Munro - Nick Cave
7/30 The Room of Lost Things - Stella Duffy
8/30 The Hustler - Walter Tevis
9/30 On Chesil Beach - Ian McEwan
10/30 The Handmaids Tale - Margaret Atwood
11/30 Roadside Picnic - Arkady and Boris Strugatsky
12/30 The Bell Jar - Sylvia Plath
13/30 The Honorary Consul - Graham Greene
14/30 Slam - Nick Hornby
15/30 Fatal Remedies - Donna Leon
16/30 Wolf Hall - Hilary Mantel
17/30 The Human Stain - Phillip Roth
18/30 Ender's Game - Orson Scott Card
19/30 2001 A Space Odyssey - Arthur C Clarke
20/30 Fight Club - Chuck Palahniuk
21/30 The Colour Purple - Alice Walker
22/30 The Motel Life - Willy Vlautin
23/30 Amnesia Moon - Jonathan Lethem
24/30 Lonesome Dove - Larry McNurty
25/30 Minority Report - Phillip K Dick
26/30 High Rise - J.G. Ballard
27/30 The Cave - Tim Krabbe
28/30 Salt - Adam Roberts
29/30 Motherless Brooklyn - Jonathan Lethem
30/30 2666 - Roberto Bolano
31/30 Saturday - Ian McEwan
32/30 Margrave of the Marshes - John Peel
33/30 Gates of Eden - Ethan Coen 
34/30 Fahrenheit 451 - Ray Bradbury


----------



## heinous seamus (Dec 2, 2013)

1/20 Filth - Irvine Welsh
2/20 A Disaffection - James Kelman
3/20 Consider Phlebas - Iain M. Banks
4/20 Sold as a Slave - Olaudah Equiano
5/20 One Hundred Red Hot Years: Big Moments of the 20th Century - Deborah Schnookal
6/20 Madame Bovary - Gustave Flaubert
7/20 Voices of Leith Dockers: Personal Recollections of Working Lives - Ian MacDougall
8/20 The Private Memoirs and Confessions of a Justified Sinner - James Hogg
9/20 A People's History of London - John Rees and Lindsey German
10/20 Onion Johnnies - Personal Recollections by Nine Onion Johnnies of Their Working Lives in Scotland - Ian MacDougall
11/20 Africa in History - Basil Davidson
12/20 The Congo: From Leopold to Kabila: A People's History - Georges Nzongola-Ntalaja
13/20 Libete: A Haitian Anthology - Charles Arthur & Michael Dash
14/20 The Divided Self - R.D. Laing


----------



## el-ahrairah (Dec 2, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> 75. Spike Milligan - Mussolini: His Part In My Downfall
> 76. Spike Milligan - Where Have All The Bullets Gone
> 77. Laurie Goulding - Mark Of Calth
> 
> currently reading a self-published novel by one of my partner's friends.  which is genuinely one of the worst things I have ever read.


 
78. Steven Connor - The Book Of Skin  - a pseud's history of the body.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 2, 2013)

1/50- City of Gold - Len Deighton
2/50- Outside- Shalini Bolan
3/50- Deep Black - Stephen Coonts and Jim Defelice
4/50- Before They Are Hanged - Joe Abercombie
5/50 - Last Arguments of Kings - Joe Abercrombie
6/50 - The Horse At The Gates - DC Alden
7/50 - Shakespeare's Local - Pete Brown
8/50 - Ash - James Herbert
9/50 - Capital - John Lanchester
10/50 - Covert Reich - A K Alexander
11/50 - The American West - Dee Brown
12/50 - Dark Winter - David Mark
13/50 - Bury My Heart at Wounded Knee - Dee Brown
14/50 - Light of the Western Stars- Zane Grey
15/50 -Riders of the Purple Sage - Zane Grey
16/50 - Mission to Paris - Alan Furst
17/50 -The Eyre Affair - Jasper Fforde
18/50 - Acquired for Development By...A Hackney Anthology - Edited by Gary Budden and Kit Caless
19/50 -Prisoner to the Streets - Robyn Travis
20/50 - The Fear Index - Robert Harris
21/50 - Rebel - Bernard Cornwell
22/50 - Copperhead- Bernard Cornwell
23/50 - The Departure - Neal Asher
24/50 - Battle Flag - Bernard Cornwell
25/50 - The Bloody Ground - Bernard Cornwell
26/50 - Deep Country - Five Years in the Welsh Hills. - Neil Ansell
27/50 - Deception - Jonathan Kellerman
28/50* - *Zero Point - Neal Asher
29/50 - Birdscapes - Birds in Our Imagination and Experience - Jeremy Mynott
30/50 - Extinction Point - Paul Antony Jones
31/50- Extinction Point: Exodus -Paul Antony Jones
32/50 - Burn Out - Traci Hohenstein
33/50 - The Urban Birder - David Lindo
34/50 - A Year in the Woods - Colin Elford
35/50 - The Wild Places - Robert Mcfarlane
36/50 - A New Kind of Bleak: Journeys Through Urban Britain - Owen Hatherley
37/50 -Without Warning - John Birmingham
38/50 - After America - John Birmingham
39/50 - Angels of Vengeance - John Birmingham
40/50 - Laidlaw - William McIlvanney
41/50 - Weapons of Choice: World War 2.1 - John Birmingham
42/50 - The Old Ways - Robert McFarlane
43/50 - The Bat - Jo Nesbo
44/50 -The Green Road Into The Trees: A Walk Through England - Hugh Thompson 
*45/50 - Nightwalk - A Journey to the Heart of Nature - Chris Yates* - basically about walking at night - in the countryside - beautiful book, really enjoyed it


----------



## Stigmata (Dec 2, 2013)

1/12 The Mammoth Book of Best New SF vol 25 - ed. Gardner Dozois
2/12 Shakespeare's Local - Pete Brown
3/12 Woman on the Edge of Time - Marge Piercy
4/12 I Can Make You Hate - Charlie Brooker
5/12 Beowulf - trans. David Wright
6/12 Blake - Peter Ackroyd
7/12 The Business - Iain Banks
8/12 The Wind-Up Bird Chronicle - Haruki Murakami
9/12 Shooting an Elephant and other Essays - George Orwell
10/12 Diary of a Nobody - George & Weedon Grossmith
11/12 Angela Carter's Book of Fairy Tales - Angela Carter
12/12 The Life of Charlemagne - Einhard
13/12 After Dark - Haruki Murakami
14/12 Hard-boiled Wonderland and the End of the World - Haruki Murakami


----------



## Belushi (Dec 2, 2013)

Sebastian Faulks 'Birdsong' (1/20)
Colin Thubron 'Shadow of the Silk Road' (2/20)
Philip Larkin 'High Windows' (3/20)
Sally Brampton 'Shoot the Damn Dog' (4/20)
Hans Fallada 'Alone in Berlin' (5/20)
Robert Bartlett 'The Making of Europe 950 - 1350' (6/20)
Albert Camus 'The Outsider' (7/20)
Seamus Heaney 'New Selected Poems 1966-1987' (8/20)
Freya Stark 'The Minaret of Djam: An Excursion in Afghanistan' (9/20)
Gustave Flaubert 'Madame Bovary' (10/20)
Graham Greene 'Brighton Rock' (11/20)
SE Hinton 'The Outsiders' (12/20)
Esther Freud 'Hideous Kinky' (13/20)
Armistead Maupin 'More Tales of the City' (14/20)
Laurie Lee 'Cider with Rosie' (15/20)
*Jack Kerouac 'On the Road' (16/20)*


----------



## colbhoy (Dec 2, 2013)

1/20 -The Devil's Star by Jo Nesbo
2/20 - At Swim, Two Boys by Jamie O'Neill
3/20 - Lullaby Town by Robert Crais
4/20 - Gordon Smith, Prince of Wingers by Tony Smith
5/20 - Pride and Prejudice by Jane Austin
6/20 - The Art of Fielding by Chad Harbach
7/20 - Free Fall by Robert Crais
8/20 - The Complete Game, Reflections on Baseball and the Art of Pitching by Ron Darling
9/20 - Imperium by Robert Harris
10/20 - Sandy Koufax The Lefty's Legacy by Jane Leavy
11/20 - Sacred by Dennis Lehane
*12/20 - Vagabond by Bernard Cornwell*


----------



## MrSki (Dec 3, 2013)

1/100 Dissolution C J Sansom
2/100 Dark Fire C J Sansom
3/100 Sovereign C J Sansom
4/100 Across the Face of the World Russell Kirkpatrick
5/100 The Right Hand of God Russell Kirkpatrick
6/100 In Earth Abides the Flame Russell Kirkpatrick
7/100 The Hobbit J R R Tolkien
8/100 Temeraire Naomi Novik
9/100 Throne of Jade Naomi Novik
10/100 Black Powder War Naomi Novik
11/100 Empire of Ivory Naomi Novik
12/100 Victory of Eagles Naomi Novik
13/100 Tongues of Serpants Naomi Novik
14/100 Odalisque Fiona McIntosh
15/100 Emissary Fiona McIntosh
16/100 Goddess Fiona McIntosh
17/100 The Wilt Inheritance Tom Sharpe
18/100 The Truth about these Strange Times Adam Foulds
19/100 Heretic C J Sansom
20/100 Gallows Thief Bernard Cornwell
21/100 The Hartlepool Monkey Sean Longley
22/100 Six Suspects Vikas Swarup
23/100 Heartstone C J Sansom
24/100 The Town with No Twin Barry Pilton
25/100 Harlequin Bernard Cornwell
26/100 Vagabond Bernard Cornwell
27/100 School for Scumbags Danny King
28/100 The Swap Anthony Moore
29/100 Heretic Bernard Cornwell
30/100 1356 Bernard Cornwell
31/100 Azincourt Bernard Cornwell
32/100 Oh Pure & Radiant Heart Lydia Millet
33/100 Sharpe’s Triumph Bernard Cornwell
34/100 Sharpe’s Fortress Bernard Cornwell
35/100 Sharpe’s Prey Bernard Cornwell
36/100 The Last Kingdom Bernard Cornwell
37/100 The Pale Horseman Bernard Cornwell
38/100 Sharpe’s Rifles Bernard Cornwell
39/100 The Lords of the North Bernard Cornwell
40/100 Sword Song Bernard Cornwell
41/100 The Fort Bernard Cornwell
42/100 The Burning Land Bernard Cornwell
43/100 Death of Kings Bernard Cornwell
44/100 Sharpe’s Escape Bernard Cornwell
45/100 Sharpe’s Battle Bernard Cornwell
46/100 Sharpe’s Fury Bernard Cornwell
47/100 Sharpe’s Company Bernard Cornwell
48/100 The Generals Simon Scarrow
49/100 Fire & Sword Simon Scarrow
50/100 Stonehenge 2000 BC Bernard Cornwell
51/100 The Better Mousetrap Tom Holt
52/100 Sharpe’s Waterloo Bernard Cornwell
53/100 Bageye at the Wheel Colin Grant
54/100 The London Satyr Robert Edric
55/100 Wolf of the Plains Conn Iggulden
56/100 Lords of the Bow Conn Iggulden
57/100 Bones of the Hills Conn Iggulden
58/100 Empire of Silver Conn Iggulden
59/100 Conqueror Conn Iggulden
60/100 The Monocled Mutineer William Alison/John Fairley
61/100 How I Killed Margaret Thatcher Anthony Cartwright
62/100 Secrets in Priors End Eve Houston
63/100 Starters for Ten David Nicholls
64/100 Kill your Friends John Niven
65/100 Emperor Stephen Baxter
66/100 Life Liberty & the pursuit of Sausages Tom Holt
67/100 The London Train Tessa Hadley
68/100 A Memory of Light Robert Jordon Brandon Sanderson
69/100 Ratcatcher James McGee
70/100 Resurrectionist James McGee
71/100 Where the Shadows Lie Michael Ridpath
72/100 66 Degrees North Michael Ridpath
73/100 The Last days of Newgate Andrew Pepper
74/100 Rivers of London Ben Aaronovitch
75/100 Harry Revised Mark Sarvas
76/100 The Terrible Privacy of Maxwell Sim Jonathan Coe
77/100 Moon over Soho Ben Aaronovitch
78/100 The Whale Road Robert Low
79/100The Wolf Sea Robert Low
80/100 The Time Traveller’s Wife Audrey Niffenegger
81/100 Fallen Angels Bernard Cornwell & Susan Kells
82/100 Soldier of Fortune Edward Marston
83/100 Drums of War Edward Marston
84/100 Under Siege Edward Marston
85/100 Relics Pip Vaughan-Hughes
86/100 The Vault of Bones Pip Vaughan-Hughes
87/100 A Very Murdering Battle Edward Marston
88/100 The Nizam’s Daughters Allan Mallinson
89/100 Raiders from the North Alex Rutherford
90/100 Rumours of War Allan Mallinson
91/100 Rapscallion James McGee
92/100 Rebellion James McGee
93/100 An Act of Courage Allan Mallinson
94/100 Company of Spears Allan Mallinson
95/100 Man of War Allan Mallinson
96/100 Warrior Allan Mallinson
97/100 On His Majesty’s Service Allan Mallinson
98/100 The Pagan Lord Bernard Cornwell
*99/100 Life of Pi Yann Martel
100/100 Artemis Julian Stockwin*


----------



## pennimania (Dec 3, 2013)

pennimania said:


> Still catching up.....
> 
> 57/100 Richard Slee, Ceramics in Studio. John Houston
> 58/100 Conversation Pieces Grant Kester
> ...


64/100 Oyster Plates. Jeffrey Snider
65/100 Listen to the Nightingale. Rumer Godden
66/100 Dorothy Crosse - Irish Museum of Modern Art
67/100 The Inhuman - J.F. Lyotard


----------



## ringo (Dec 5, 2013)

1/30 The Room Of Lost Things - Stella Duffy
2/30 At Hell's Gate: A Soldiers Journey From War To Peace - Claude Anshin Thomas
3/30 The Bell Jar - Sylvia Plath
4/30 Altered Carbon - Richard K Morgan
5/30 The Chinese Potter: A Practical History Of Chinese Ceramics - Margaret Medley
6/30 Wolf Hall - Hilary Mantel
7/30 Pride And Prejudice - Jane Austen
8/30 The City & The City - China Mieville
9/30 The Optimist's Daughter - Eudora Welty
10/30 The Stranger - Albert Camus
11/30 Clarks In Jamaica - Al Fingers
12/30 Diamond Age - Neal Stephenson
13/30 Pao - Kerry Young
14/30 Skagboys - Irvine Welsh
15/30 Doctor Fischer of Geneva or the Bomb Party - Graham Greene
16/30 Gimpel The Fool - Isaac Bashevis Singer
17/30 The Pursuit Of Perfect - Tal Ben-Shahar
18/30 The Music Of Chance - Paul Auster
19/30 Magnetism - F Scott Fitzgerald
20/30 The Art Of Conversation - Catherine Blyth
21/30 Hash: The Chilling Inside Story Of The Secret Underworld Behind The World's Most Lucrative Drug - Wensley Clarkson
22/30 Venus In Furs - Leopold von Sacher-Masoch
23/30 The Answer Is Never: A Skateboarder's History Of The World - Jocko Weyland
24/30 The Prime Of Miss Jean Brodie - Muriel Spark
25/30 Spook Country - William Gibson
26/30 The Red House - Mark Haddon
27/30 Journey Into Fear - Eric Ambler
28/30 The Crow Road - Iain Banks
29/30 A Dance With Dragons - George R R Martin
30/30 Gangs Of Jamaica: The Babylonian Wars - Thibault Ehrengardt
31/30 The Time Thief - Michael Thomas
32/30 Humboldt's Gift - Saul Bellow
33/30 The Counselor - Cormac McCarthy
34/30 The Diary Of A Young Girl - Anne Frank.....**blubs**


----------



## imposs1904 (Dec 5, 2013)

1-50
51/100 Dark Passage by David Goodis
52/100 The Burglar by David Goodis
53/100 Bash the Rich: True Life Confessions of an Anarchist in the UK by Ian Bone
54/100 The Deportees and other stories by Roddy Doyle
55/100 Bullfighting by Roddy Doyle
56/100 The Red Road by Denise Mina
57/100 Maigret in Holland by Georges Simenon
58/100 The Sailors' Rendezvous by Georges Simenon
59/100 Anti-Fascist by Martin Lux
60/100 I am a Genius of Unspeakable Evil and I Want to Be Your Class President by Josh Lieb
61/100 Maigret at the "Gai-Moulin" by Georges Simenon
62/100 The Bar on the Seine by Georges Simenon
63/100 Lillian & Dash by Sam Toperoff
64/100 Street of No Return by David Goodis
65/100 The Busconductor Hines by James Kelman
66/100 Maigret Mystified by Georges Simenon
67/100 Nine Inches: Stories by Tom Perrotta
68/100 Dr. Yes by (Colin) Bateman
69/100 Bad Vibes: Britpop and My Part in Its Downfall by Luke Haines
70/100 Maigret Goes Home by Georges Simenon
71/100 Punk Rock: An Oral History by John Robb
72/100 A Coffin for Dimitrios by Eric Ambler
73/100 The Killer Inside Me by Jim Thompson
74/100 Two Pints by Roddy Doyle
75/100 The Flemish Shop by Georges Simenon
76/100 Brother Kemal by Jakob Arjouni
77/100 Autobiography by Morrissey
78/100 Morbid Symptoms by Gillian Slovo
79/100 The Guts by Roddy Doyle
80/100 Saints of the Shadow Bible by Ian Rankin
*
81/100 Peace, Love & Petrol Bombs by D. D. Johnston*
On the same day as nationwide strike action across the US against poverty wages in the fast food industry, I finish D.D Johnston's Peace, Love and Petrol Bombs. How's that for timing?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 7, 2013)

1."Standing in Another Man's Grave" - Ian Rankin
2. "Child 44" - Tom Rob Smith
3. "The Leopard" - Jo Nesbo.
4. "Blood Money" - Chris Collett
5. "The Siege" - Simon Kernick
6. The Hypnotist - Lars Kepler
7. "When We Are Married" J.B. priestley
6. "Jar City"
7. "The Yiddish Policeman's Union" - Michael Chabon
8. "Headless" - Adam Roberts
9. "Stone's Fall" - Iain Pears
10. "The Wrath of Angels" - John Connolly
11. "The Draining Lake" - Arnaldar Indridasdon
12. "Natural Causes" - James Oswald
13. "The Book of Souls" - James Oswald
14. "Phantom - Jo Nesbo
15. "Mammoth Book of Alternate History Short Stories" - edited by Ian Watson and Ian Whates
16. "The Atrocity Archives" - Charles Stross
17. "An Enemy of the People" - Henrick Ibsen translated by Arthur Miller
18. *"Saints of the Shadow Bible" - Ian Rankin, excellent*


----------



## Kidda (Dec 7, 2013)

1/15- North by Northwestern (Deadliest Waters) by Sig Hansen
2/15- Narrowboat Dreams by Steve Haywood
3/15- Baptism of Fire by Frank Collins
4/15- Ascension by Cameron Dante
5/15- Book by Whoopi Goldberg
6/15- Undercover by Rob Evans and Paul Lewis.
7/15- The Unlikely Pilgrimage of Harold Fry by Rachel Joyce
8/15- Working on the edge: King Crab fishing on Alaska's high seas by Spike Walker
9/15- Ship of ghosts by Neil Hinton
10/15- Trawlerman by Jimmy Buchan
11/15- Unbreakable by Sharon Osbourne
12/15- Love, lipstick and lies by Katie Price (ah I really wish I hadn't though, ugh)
13/15- What planet am I on? by Shaun Ryder
14/15- Captain Phil Harris by Jake Harris and Josh Harris
15/15- Nights of Ice by Spike Walker


----------



## Me76 (Dec 8, 2013)

The fact that I keep a list of my reading history because of this thread paid off the other day when I was talking about a book but couldn't remember the name but looked up my list and three people then downloaded it immediately.


----------



## Greebo (Dec 8, 2013)

Narcomania - Max Daly & Steve Sampson
Polish for dummies - Daria Gabryanczyk
Findings & Finishings - Sharon Bateman
4/21-50 one third of A Week in December - Sebastian Faulkes. In my defence, it was a pretty bad month and that book was a lot less readable than expected.
5/21-50 The Lover's Watch - Aphra Behn. Read for no other reason than it was there, and all the better for it.
6 Professor Unrat - Heinrich Mann
7 Pas un Jour - Anne F Garreta
8 The Little Book of Demons: The positive advantages of the personification of life's problems - Ramsey Dukes
9 Die verlorene Ehre der Katharina Blum - Heinrich Boll
10 They Feed - Steve French
11 The Rover - Aphra Behn
12 Oroonoko - Aphra Behn
13 Foundation (about 2/3rds of it) - Isaac Asimov
14 the dispossessed - Ursula le Guin
15 Heidis Lehr- und Wanderjahre - Johanna Spyri
16 Heidi kann brauchen was es gelernt hat - Johanna Spyri
17 Buttered side down - Edna Ferber
18 The way we live now - Anthony Trollope
19 Le vampire - Polidori's translation of Byron's book
20 Les liaisons dangereuses - Choderlos de Laclos
21 The Seducer's Diary - Robert Avon
22 Cataclysm Blues - Cari Silverwood
23 The Yellow Wallpaper - Charlotte Perkins Gilman
24 The Eyes Have It - Phillip K Dick
25 The Universe Doesn't Give a Flying Fuck About You - Johnny B Truant
26 Easy as Pi - Jamie Buchan
27 Kurzgeschichten Band 1 -Thomas Herzberg
28 La Grotte - Claudio Paganini (trans by Manuela Corsino)
29 How to be happy (no fairy dust required) - Cara Stein
30 Poems of William Blake - William Blake
31 Reconceptualising Work with 'Carers': New Directions for Policy and Practice - Kirstin Stalker
32 Two-fisted Tweets - James Hutchings
33 As they slept - Andy Leeks
34 Liebe Frau Senta - Uli Aechtner
35 Shroud for a Nightingale PD James
36 Guns - Stephen King
37 Blix - Frank Norris
38 Shakedown - James Ellroy
39 Explaining the Explicit - Julian Barnes, David Bellos, Sarah Churchwell, Vicki Feaver, Rachel Johnson.
40 Die Entdeckung der Currywurst / The invention of curried sausage - Uwe Timm
41 1001 Polish words in Polish - Jorit Menka
42 As Easy As Pi - Jamie Buchan
43 Ach, waer ich nur zu Hause geblieben - Kersten Gier
44 Lost in Translation - Laurence M. Janifer
45 Les Noces Secretes - Gerard Caramaro
46 Otfried Preussler "Krabat" - auf den Spuren der historischen Sage ud ime Vergleich zu JK Rowlings "Harry Potter" - Nancy Schier
47 Selected Masterpieces of Polish Poetry - trans Jarek Zawadzki
48 English Polish Joke Book - Jeremy Taylor
49 Histoires a lire dans le bus - Catherine Perrot, Max Obione
50 Histoires a lire dans le metro - 10 authors whose names I CBA to type.
51 Geil, Bekifft, Arbeitsscheu... Charly Moraine & Frank Cordoba
52 We're Going to Die Here, Aren't We? - Erik Gumeny
53 Double Dare - Rhonda Nelson
54 434 Tage - Anne Freytag
55 The little Quaker book of de-clutter - Ellie Caldwell
56 The little Quaker book of weight loss - Ellie Caldwell
57 PhiLOLzophy: critical thinking in digestible doses - Sarah Heuer & Chrissy Stockton
58 Santisima Muerte: How to call and work with Holy Death - Conjure Man Ali
59 Clarimonde - Theophile Gaultier
60 The Polish Experience - Nicholas Westerby
61 Oryx and Crake - Margaret Atwood
62 Anonym, Briefe der Lust - Megan Hart (translated into German by Ira Severin)
63 Die Muenze im Becher - Iny Lorentz


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 9, 2013)

1/50 - Grits, Niall Griffiths
2/50 - Suicide Hill, James Ellroy
3/50 - Children of Men, P D James
4/50 - Worlds of English, Module guide
5/50 - Whit, Iain Banks
6/50 - Paula Spencer, Roddy Doyle
7/50 - Harm Done, Ruth Rendell
8/50 - The News Where You Are, Catherine O'Flynn
9/50 - Birdman, Mo Hayder
10/50 - Money, Martin Amis
11/50 - The 5:2 Diet Book, Kate Harrison
12/50 - The Treatment, Mo Hayder
13/50 -The Bell Jar, Sylvia Plath
14/50 - The Little Friend, Donna Tartt
15/50 - What Was lost, Catherine O'Flynn
16/50 - Stonemouth, Iain Banks
17/50 - The One You Love, Paul Pilkington
18/50 - English in the World - OU Study Guide
19/50 - English in the World: History, Diversity, Change, Edited by Philip Seargeant and Joan Swann
20/50 - The Woman in White, Wilkie Collins
21/50 - The Vanishing Point, Val McDermid
22/50 - The Thirty-Nine Steps, John Buchan
23/50 - Skagboys, Irvine Welsh
24/50 - Dracula, Bram Stoker
25/50 - Complicity, Iain Banks
26/50 - Trainspotting, Irvine Welsh
27/50 - Ritual, Mo Hayder
28/50 - Feersum Endjinn, Iain M Banks
29/50 - One Across, Two Down, Ruth Rendell
30/50 - White Bones, Graham Masterton
31/50 - Wolf Hall, Hilary Mantel
32/50 - The Crow Road, Iain Banks
33/50 - The Saint Zita Society, Ruth Rendell
34/50 - The Bat, Jo Nesbo
35/50 - The Shining, Stephen King
36/50 - The Casual Vacancy, J.K. Rowling
37/50 - The Kite Runner, Khaled Hosseini
38/50 - Skin, Mo Hayder
39/50 - A Face in the Crowd, Stephen King + How to Talk to Girls at Parties, Neil Gaiman 
40/50 - Communicating in English: Talk, Text, Technology
41/50 - The Politics of English: Conflict, Competition, Co-existence
42/50 - The Secret Garden, Frances Hodgson Burnett
43/50 - Ghost in the Machine, Ed James
44/50 - Doctor Sleep, Stephen King
45/50 - A Judgement in Stone, Ruth Rendell
46/50 - The Bridge, Iain Banks
47/50 - The Goldfinch, Donna Tartt
48/50 - Dead Man's Time, Peter James
49/50 - The Unlikely Pilgrimage of Harold Fry, Rachel Joyce
50/50 - Persuasion, Jane Austen
51/50 - Killing for Company, Brian Masters
52/50 - Rebecca, Daphne du Maurier
*
53/50 - The Redbreast, Jo Nesbo*


----------



## el-ahrairah (Dec 9, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> 78. Steven Connor - The Book Of Skin  - a pseud's history of the body.


 
79. Richard Adams - Watership Down


----------



## marty21 (Dec 10, 2013)

1/50- City of Gold - Len Deighton
2/50- Outside- Shalini Bolan
3/50- Deep Black - Stephen Coonts and Jim Defelice
4/50- Before They Are Hanged - Joe Abercombie
5/50 - Last Arguments of Kings - Joe Abercrombie
6/50 - The Horse At The Gates - DC Alden
7/50 - Shakespeare's Local - Pete Brown
8/50 - Ash - James Herbert
9/50 - Capital - John Lanchester
10/50 - Covert Reich - A K Alexander
11/50 - The American West - Dee Brown
12/50 - Dark Winter - David Mark
13/50 - Bury My Heart at Wounded Knee - Dee Brown
14/50 - Light of the Western Stars- Zane Grey
15/50 -Riders of the Purple Sage - Zane Grey
16/50 - Mission to Paris - Alan Furst
17/50 -The Eyre Affair - Jasper Fforde
18/50 - Acquired for Development By...A Hackney Anthology - Edited by Gary Budden and Kit Caless
19/50 -Prisoner to the Streets - Robyn Travis
20/50 - The Fear Index - Robert Harris
21/50 - Rebel - Bernard Cornwell
22/50 - Copperhead- Bernard Cornwell
23/50 - The Departure - Neal Asher
24/50 - Battle Flag - Bernard Cornwell
25/50 - The Bloody Ground - Bernard Cornwell
26/50 - Deep Country - Five Years in the Welsh Hills. - Neil Ansell
27/50 - Deception - Jonathan Kellerman
28/50* - *Zero Point - Neal Asher
29/50 - Birdscapes - Birds in Our Imagination and Experience - Jeremy Mynott
30/50 - Extinction Point - Paul Antony Jones
31/50- Extinction Point: Exodus -Paul Antony Jones
32/50 - Burn Out - Traci Hohenstein
33/50 - The Urban Birder - David Lindo
34/50 - A Year in the Woods - Colin Elford
35/50 - The Wild Places - Robert Mcfarlane
36/50 - A New Kind of Bleak: Journeys Through Urban Britain - Owen Hatherley
37/50 -Without Warning - John Birmingham
38/50 - After America - John Birmingham
39/50 - Angels of Vengeance - John Birmingham
40/50 - Laidlaw - William McIlvanney
41/50 - Weapons of Choice: World War 2.1 - John Birmingham
42/50 - The Old Ways - Robert McFarlane
43/50 - The Bat - Jo Nesbo
44/50 -The Green Road Into The Trees: A Walk Through England - Hugh Thompson
45/50 - Nightwalk - A Journey to the Heart of Nature - Chris Yates
*46/50 -  The Whale  Road - Robert Low -  viking shenanigans - very enjoyable, another 5 or so to get through now*


----------



## magneze (Dec 10, 2013)

1. Noam Chomsky - Occupy
2. Ian Bone - Bash The Rich
3. Iain Sinclair - London Orbital
4. Richard Morgan - Black Man
5. John Lanchester - Whoops!: Why everyone owes everyone and no one can pay
6. David Herman - Effective JavaScript
7. Francois Lelord - Hector & The Search For Happiness
8. Edward Tufte - The Visual Display of Quantative Information
9. Orson Scott Card - Ender's Game
10. Stephen Few - Information Dashboard Design
11. Susan Cain - Quiet, the power of introverts in a world that can't stop talking
12. Hilary Mantel - Wolf Hall
13. Ha-Joon Chang - 23 things they don't tell you about capitalism
14. Dan Saffer - Microinteractions
15. Jeff Gothelf - Lean UX
16. Richard Morgan - Market Forces
17. Neil Gaiman - Neverwhere
*18. Niccolo Machiavelli - The Prince*

One of those books you hear about. Interesting, if difficult, book. It's a very cynical view of the world. There was a recent BBC Imagine episode on it which was also interesting: http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b03kqdnb


----------



## starfish (Dec 12, 2013)

1/2? The Prague Cemetery by Umberto Eco
 2/2? Riddley Walker by Russell Hoban
 3/2? A German Requiem by Philip Kerr
 4/2? Double Deuce by Robert B Parker
 5/2? The Cats Table by Michael Ondattje
 6/2? Mischief by Ed McBain 
 7/2? Chasing Darkness by Robert Crais
 8/2? Romance by Ed McBain
 9/2? The Monkeys Raincoat by Robert Crais
10/2? Post Office by Charles Bukowski
11/2? The Wasp Factory by Ian Banks RIP
12/2? LaBrava by Elmore Leonard
13/2? Attack of the Unsinkable Rubber Ducks by Christopher Brookmyre
14/2? Brazil by John Updike
15/2? Hit Man by Lawrence Block

So doesnt look like i'll hit my target, again. Might have to start reading before i go to bed.


----------



## weltweit (Dec 13, 2013)

Not so many from me in 2016 so far ..

1) A Prison Diary, Jeffrey Archer
2) All Together Now, John Harvey-Jones
3) Taken on Trust, Terry Waite
4) The Meaning of Life, Spike Milligan
5) How I Very Slowly Became an Overnight Success, Rob Brydon
6) Notes on a Small Island, Bill Bryson
7) A Short History of Nearly Everything, Bill Bryson
8) Catch-22, Joseph Heller
9) Can't Stand Up For Sitting Down, Jo Brand
10) Look back in Hunger, Jo Brand
11) Moments of Reprieve, Primo Levi
12) Consider Phlebas, Iain (M) Banks
13) Under Milk Wood, Dylan Thomas
14) Look To Windwards, Iain (M) Banks
15) Wilt, Tom Sharpe
16) Iain (M) Banks, Matter

So DotCommunist I want to ask, I have just finished Matter, have read Look To Windwards, and Consider Phlebas. Is there a particular Culture book you would recommend for me next? List here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Culture_series

eta: Actually Dotty I think I asked you this once before and you recommended "Inversions".. perhaps I will get that next .. [eta now on order from my library]


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 13, 2013)

weltweit said:


> Not so many from me in 2016 so far ..
> 
> 1) A Prison Diary, Jeffrey Archer
> 2) All Together Now, John Harvey-Jones
> ...




Inversions is good- its not trad Culture but it is still culture. I also rate Player of Games which is very normal Culture and a great read


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 14, 2013)

1/50 - Grits, Niall Griffiths
2/50 - Suicide Hill, James Ellroy
3/50 - Children of Men, P D James
4/50 - Worlds of English, Module guide
5/50 - Whit, Iain Banks
6/50 - Paula Spencer, Roddy Doyle
7/50 - Harm Done, Ruth Rendell
8/50 - The News Where You Are, Catherine O'Flynn
9/50 - Birdman, Mo Hayder
10/50 - Money, Martin Amis
11/50 - The 5:2 Diet Book, Kate Harrison
12/50 - The Treatment, Mo Hayder
13/50 -The Bell Jar, Sylvia Plath
14/50 - The Little Friend, Donna Tartt
15/50 - What Was lost, Catherine O'Flynn
16/50 - Stonemouth, Iain Banks
17/50 - The One You Love, Paul Pilkington
18/50 - English in the World - OU Study Guide
19/50 - English in the World: History, Diversity, Change, Edited by Philip Seargeant and Joan Swann
20/50 - The Woman in White, Wilkie Collins
21/50 - The Vanishing Point, Val McDermid
22/50 - The Thirty-Nine Steps, John Buchan
23/50 - Skagboys, Irvine Welsh
24/50 - Dracula, Bram Stoker
25/50 - Complicity, Iain Banks
26/50 - Trainspotting, Irvine Welsh
27/50 - Ritual, Mo Hayder
28/50 - Feersum Endjinn, Iain M Banks
29/50 - One Across, Two Down, Ruth Rendell
30/50 - White Bones, Graham Masterton
31/50 - Wolf Hall, Hilary Mantel
32/50 - The Crow Road, Iain Banks
33/50 - The Saint Zita Society, Ruth Rendell
34/50 - The Bat, Jo Nesbo
35/50 - The Shining, Stephen King
36/50 - The Casual Vacancy, J.K. Rowling
37/50 - The Kite Runner, Khaled Hosseini
38/50 - Skin, Mo Hayder
39/50 - A Face in the Crowd, Stephen King + How to Talk to Girls at Parties, Neil Gaiman 
40/50 - Communicating in English: Talk, Text, Technology
41/50 - The Politics of English: Conflict, Competition, Co-existence
42/50 - The Secret Garden, Frances Hodgson Burnett
43/50 - Ghost in the Machine, Ed James
44/50 - Doctor Sleep, Stephen King
45/50 - A Judgement in Stone, Ruth Rendell
46/50 - The Bridge, Iain Banks
47/50 - The Goldfinch, Donna Tartt
48/50 - Dead Man's Time, Peter James
49/50 - The Unlikely Pilgrimage of Harold Fry, Rachel Joyce
50/50 - Persuasion, Jane Austen
51/50 - Killing for Company, Brian Masters
52/50 - Rebecca, Daphne du Maurier
 53/50 - The Redbreast, Jo Nesbo
*
54/50 - Gone Girl, Gillian Flynn*


----------



## Cheesypoof (Dec 14, 2013)

this thread is crazy, and you shouldnt measure yourself upon how much you read.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 14, 2013)

Cheesypoof said:


> this thread is crazy, and you shouldnt measure yourself upon how much you read.


I find it interesting to see what other people are reading, I like lists, you don't.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Dec 14, 2013)

marty21 said:


> I find it interesting to see what other people are reading, I like lists, you don't.



whats the point of the thread?

if its to actually to read a list of the books people read in a year, i understand.


----------



## belboid (Dec 14, 2013)

To set _yourself_ a challenge. It encourages me to read more, which is a good thing.


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 14, 2013)

I see it as a challenge to myself, to watch less mediocre TV and read more books.
I enjoy seeing what other people are reading too.
If someone likes several of the same authors I do, then I will probably like other stuff that they list.


----------



## MrSki (Dec 14, 2013)

Cheesypoof said:


> whats the point of the thread?
> 
> if its to actually to read a list of the books people read in a year, i understand.


You can get suggestions of what to read by others choices. If they have read some books you have enjoyed then chances are that you might enjoy other books that they have listed.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Dec 14, 2013)

'fessing up
I did read more than the 11 books I recorded here but probably not the 52 I set myself as the challenge
I do a lot of reading for work and that seems to take up most of my attention span for reading I guess
I have read a lot of crap crime novels as per usual which make good commuter reading
I lost my kindle in May which also lost me some reading challenge ballast
maybe 2014 will be a year in which I balance the scales of the work/life balance in reading?

well done readers - lots of ideas for reading which I might take up in 2014


----------



## Belushi (Dec 15, 2013)

Sebastian Faulks 'Birdsong' (1/20)
Colin Thubron 'Shadow of the Silk Road' (2/20)
Philip Larkin 'High Windows' (3/20)
Sally Brampton 'Shoot the Damn Dog' (4/20)
Hans Fallada 'Alone in Berlin' (5/20)
Robert Bartlett 'The Making of Europe 950 - 1350' (6/20)
Albert Camus 'The Outsider' (7/20)
Seamus Heaney 'New Selected Poems 1966-1987' (8/20)
Freya Stark 'The Minaret of Djam: An Excursion in Afghanistan' (9/20)
Gustave Flaubert 'Madame Bovary' (10/20)
Graham Greene 'Brighton Rock' (11/20)
SE Hinton 'The Outsiders' (12/20)
Esther Freud 'Hideous Kinky' (13/20)
Armistead Maupin 'More Tales of the City' (14/20)
Laurie Lee 'Cider with Rosie' (15/20)
Jack Kerouac 'On the Road' (16/20)
*J.D. Salinger 'The Catcher in the Rye' (17/20)*


----------



## imposs1904 (Dec 16, 2013)

Cheesypoof said:


> this thread is crazy, and you shouldnt measure yourself upon how much you read.



every year you pop up on this thread with the same gripe and every year people explain why they participate in this thread. get over yourself.


----------



## white rabbit (Dec 16, 2013)

A month or two ago, I got well into A Secret History by Donna Tartt. I enjoyed it a lot (though I thought it failed to resolve itself). So I was keen to get into the next one, which was MaddAdam by Margaret Attwood and I couldn't get into it. So next I tried Libra by Don DeLillo. And again I'm stuck. It gets like this sometimes.


----------



## magneze (Dec 16, 2013)

1. Noam Chomsky - Occupy
2. Ian Bone - Bash The Rich
3. Iain Sinclair - London Orbital
4. Richard Morgan - Black Man
5. John Lanchester - Whoops!: Why everyone owes everyone and no one can pay
6. David Herman - Effective JavaScript
7. Francois Lelord - Hector & The Search For Happiness
8. Edward Tufte - The Visual Display of Quantative Information
9. Orson Scott Card - Ender's Game
10. Stephen Few - Information Dashboard Design
11. Susan Cain - Quiet, the power of introverts in a world that can't stop talking
12. Hilary Mantel - Wolf Hall
13. Ha-Joon Chang - 23 things they don't tell you about capitalism
14. Dan Saffer - Microinteractions
15. Jeff Gothelf - Lean UX
16. Richard Morgan - Market Forces
17. Neil Gaiman - Neverwhere
18. Niccolo Machiavelli - The Prince
*19. Mark Rowlands - Running with the pack*

A book about running and philosophy. First half is absolutely brilliant. Trails off a bit in the second half, but still a really good read, especially if you run.


----------



## braindancer (Dec 17, 2013)

1/30 Mockingbird - Walter Tevis
2/30 More Than Human - Theodore Sturgeon
3/30 Bottle Factory Outing - Beryl Bainbridge
4/30 Return of the Soldier - Rebecca West
5/30 Mister Johnson - Joyce Carey
6/30 The Death of Bunny Munro - Nick Cave
7/30 The Room of Lost Things - Stella Duffy
8/30 The Hustler - Walter Tevis
9/30 On Chesil Beach - Ian McEwan
10/30 The Handmaids Tale - Margaret Atwood
11/30 Roadside Picnic - Arkady and Boris Strugatsky
12/30 The Bell Jar - Sylvia Plath
13/30 The Honorary Consul - Graham Greene
14/30 Slam - Nick Hornby
15/30 Fatal Remedies - Donna Leon
16/30 Wolf Hall - Hilary Mantel
17/30 The Human Stain - Phillip Roth
18/30 Ender's Game - Orson Scott Card
19/30 2001 A Space Odyssey - Arthur C Clarke
20/30 Fight Club - Chuck Palahniuk
21/30 The Colour Purple - Alice Walker
22/30 The Motel Life - Willy Vlautin
23/30 Amnesia Moon - Jonathan Lethem
24/30 Lonesome Dove - Larry McNurty
25/30 Minority Report - Phillip K Dick
26/30 High Rise - J.G. Ballard
27/30 The Cave - Tim Krabbe
28/30 Salt - Adam Roberts
29/30 Motherless Brooklyn - Jonathan Lethem
30/30 2666 - Roberto Bolano
31/30 Saturday - Ian McEwan
32/30 Margrave of the Marshes - John Peel
33/30 Gates of Eden - Ethan Coen
34/30 Fahrenheit 451 - Ray Bradbury
35/30 Skagboys - Irvine Welsh


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 17, 2013)

the 2014 thread will be started in a few days time. this is only to allow people a while in which to make their estimates for 2014 reading before getting down to it. this thread will not be closed, so you will be able to post your reading although please put any books completed after midnight on the night of 31 dec / 1 jan in the 2014 thread.


----------



## imposs1904 (Dec 18, 2013)

1-50
51/100 Dark Passage by David Goodis
52/100 The Burglar by David Goodis
53/100 Bash the Rich: True Life Confessions of an Anarchist in the UK by Ian Bone
54/100 The Deportees and other stories by Roddy Doyle
55/100 Bullfighting by Roddy Doyle
56/100 The Red Road by Denise Mina
57/100 Maigret in Holland by Georges Simenon
58/100 The Sailors' Rendezvous by Georges Simenon
59/100 Anti-Fascist by Martin Lux
60/100 I am a Genius of Unspeakable Evil and I Want to Be Your Class President by Josh Lieb
61/100 Maigret at the "Gai-Moulin" by Georges Simenon
62/100 The Bar on the Seine by Georges Simenon
63/100 Lillian & Dash by Sam Toperoff
64/100 Street of No Return by David Goodis
65/100 The Busconductor Hines by James Kelman
66/100 Maigret Mystified by Georges Simenon
67/100 Nine Inches: Stories by Tom Perrotta
68/100 Dr. Yes by (Colin) Bateman
69/100 Bad Vibes: Britpop and My Part in Its Downfall by Luke Haines
70/100 Maigret Goes Home by Georges Simenon
71/100 Punk Rock: An Oral History by John Robb
72/100 A Coffin for Dimitrios by Eric Ambler
73/100 The Killer Inside Me by Jim Thompson
74/100 Two Pints by Roddy Doyle
75/100 The Flemish Shop by Georges Simenon
76/100 Brother Kemal by Jakob Arjouni
77/100 Autobiography by Morrissey
78/100 Morbid Symptoms by Gillian Slovo
79/100 The Guts by Roddy Doyle
80/100 Saints of the Shadow Bible by Ian Rankin
81/100 Peace, Love & Petrol Bombs by D. D. Johnston
*
82/100 A Long Way Down by Nick Hornby*


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 19, 2013)

It's been a long time for me not enjoying reading. Decided to change that and bought myself a Kindle as a birthday present in October.
I set myself the goal of reading ten books by the end of the year, i'm on my eleventh now 

1/10 - A Game of Thrones - George R R Martin.
2/10 - Waiting for the Barbarians - J M Coetzee.
3/10 - Of Mice and Men - John Steinbeck.
4/10 - A Clash of Kings - George R R Martin.
5/10 - One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest - Ken Kesey.
6/10 - Capital - John Lanchester.
7/10 - Homicide - David Simon.
8/10 - The Soul of Man under Socialism - Oscar Wilde.
9/10 - A Storm of Swords (Part one - Steel and Snow) - George R R Martin.
10/10 - A Storm of Swords (Part two - Blood and Gold) - George R R Martin.
11/10 - Lionel Asbo:State of England - Martin Amis.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Dec 20, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> 78. Steven Connor - The Book Of Skin  - a pseud's history of the body.



79. Charles Bukowski - The Most Beautiful Woman In Town & Other Stories.  never read any bukowski before, not likely to again.


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 21, 2013)

1/50 - Grits, Niall Griffiths
2/50 - Suicide Hill, James Ellroy
3/50 - Children of Men, P D James
4/50 - Worlds of English, Module guide
5/50 - Whit, Iain Banks
6/50 - Paula Spencer, Roddy Doyle
7/50 - Harm Done, Ruth Rendell
8/50 - The News Where You Are, Catherine O'Flynn
9/50 - Birdman, Mo Hayder
10/50 - Money, Martin Amis
11/50 - The 5:2 Diet Book, Kate Harrison
12/50 - The Treatment, Mo Hayder
13/50 -The Bell Jar, Sylvia Plath
14/50 - The Little Friend, Donna Tartt
15/50 - What Was lost, Catherine O'Flynn
16/50 - Stonemouth, Iain Banks
17/50 - The One You Love, Paul Pilkington
18/50 - English in the World - OU Study Guide
19/50 - English in the World: History, Diversity, Change, Edited by Philip Seargeant and Joan Swann
20/50 - The Woman in White, Wilkie Collins
21/50 - The Vanishing Point, Val McDermid
22/50 - The Thirty-Nine Steps, John Buchan
23/50 - Skagboys, Irvine Welsh
24/50 - Dracula, Bram Stoker
25/50 - Complicity, Iain Banks
26/50 - Trainspotting, Irvine Welsh
27/50 - Ritual, Mo Hayder
28/50 - Feersum Endjinn, Iain M Banks
29/50 - One Across, Two Down, Ruth Rendell
30/50 - White Bones, Graham Masterton
31/50 - Wolf Hall, Hilary Mantel
32/50 - The Crow Road, Iain Banks
33/50 - The Saint Zita Society, Ruth Rendell
34/50 - The Bat, Jo Nesbo
35/50 - The Shining, Stephen King
36/50 - The Casual Vacancy, J.K. Rowling
37/50 - The Kite Runner, Khaled Hosseini
38/50 - Skin, Mo Hayder
39/50 - A Face in the Crowd, Stephen King + How to Talk to Girls at Parties, Neil Gaiman 
40/50 - Communicating in English: Talk, Text, Technology
41/50 - The Politics of English: Conflict, Competition, Co-existence
42/50 - The Secret Garden, Frances Hodgson Burnett
43/50 - Ghost in the Machine, Ed James
44/50 - Doctor Sleep, Stephen King
45/50 - A Judgement in Stone, Ruth Rendell
46/50 - The Bridge, Iain Banks
47/50 - The Goldfinch, Donna Tartt
48/50 - Dead Man's Time, Peter James
49/50 - The Unlikely Pilgrimage of Harold Fry, Rachel Joyce
50/50 - Persuasion, Jane Austen
51/50 - Killing for Company, Brian Masters
52/50 - Rebecca, Daphne du Maurier
53/50 - The Redbreast, Jo Nesbo
 54/50 - Gone Girl, Gillian Flynn

*55/50 - Horns, Joe Hill*


----------



## Me76 (Dec 22, 2013)

1/50 Rachels Holiday, Marian Keyes
2/50 Fingersmith, Sarah Waters 
3/50 Life, Death and Vanilla Slices, Jenny Eclair
4/50 Pushed Too Far, Ann Voss Peterson
5/50 Born Weird, Andrew Kaufman
6/50 The People of the Abyss, Jack London
7/50 Gray Justice, Alan McDermott
8/50 Gone Tomorrow, Lee Child
9/50 the Hundred year old Man Who Climbed Out of the Window and Disappeared, Jonas Jonasson
10/50 First Murder, Fred Limberg
11/50 Capital, John Lanchester
12/40 An Order of Coffee and Tears, Brian Spangler
13/40 Catcher in the Rye, JD Salinger
14/40 Alone: The Girl in the Box, Robert J Crane
15/40 Uglies, Scott Westerfeld
16/40 Enemy in Blue: The Chase, Derek Blass
17/40 Out on a Limb, Lynn Barrett-Lee
18/40 Trapped, JN Konrath
19/40 Joyland, Stephen King
20/40 Girl Reading, Katie Ward
21/40 Safe House, Chris Ewan
22/40 The Half-life if Hannah, Nick Alexander
23/40 The Nightmare Stone, Finian Black
24/40 One Glass is Never Enough, Jane Wenham-Jones
25/40 What Stays in Vegas, Beth Labonte
26/40 How to be a Woman, Caitlin Moran
27/40 Wuthering Heights, Emily Bronte
28/40 Bad Games, Jeff Menapace 
29/40 Swamplandia, Karen Russell
30/40 Bonded, Nicky Charles
31/40 Dr Sleep, Stephen King
32/40 Pigeon English, Stephen Kelman
33/40 Ghost in the Machine, Ed James
34/40 The Mating, Nicky Charles
35/40 The Flood, Emile Zola
36/40 Jet, Russell Blake
37/40 Every Day, Every Hour, Natasa Dragnic
38/40 The Keeping, Nicky Charles
39/40 Among the Hoods, Harriet Sergeant
40/40 The Yonahlossee Riding School for Girls, Anton Disclafani
41/40 Betrayed, Nicky Charles
42/40 the Lifeboat, Charlotte Rogan

This was a great book. Reminded me of Sarah Waters. 

I also realised, while looking through my list in a nostalgic way, that the number seemed to change from 50 to 40 at some point quite early on in the year.  This means I haven't actually met my goal, presuming the original number was the correct one. But hey ho. 

A year of mostly good books and I remember all of them, which is better than last year when some were so rubbish I didn't even remember what they were about!


----------



## Greebo (Dec 22, 2013)

Narcomania - Max Daly & Steve Sampson
Polish for dummies - Daria Gabryanczyk
Findings & Finishings - Sharon Bateman
4/21-50 one third of A Week in December - Sebastian Faulkes. In my defence, it was a pretty bad month and that book was a lot less readable than expected.
5/21-50 The Lover's Watch - Aphra Behn. Read for no other reason than it was there, and all the better for it.
6 Professor Unrat - Heinrich Mann
7 Pas un Jour - Anne F Garreta
8 The Little Book of Demons: The positive advantages of the personification of life's problems - Ramsey Dukes
9 Die verlorene Ehre der Katharina Blum - Heinrich Boll
10 They Feed - Steve French
11 The Rover - Aphra Behn
12 Oroonoko - Aphra Behn
13 Foundation (about 2/3rds of it) - Isaac Asimov
14 the dispossessed - Ursula le Guin
15 Heidis Lehr- und Wanderjahre - Johanna Spyri
16 Heidi kann brauchen was es gelernt hat - Johanna Spyri
17 Buttered side down - Edna Ferber
18 The way we live now - Anthony Trollope
19 Le vampire - Polidori's translation of Byron's book
20 Les liaisons dangereuses - Choderlos de Laclos
21 The Seducer's Diary - Robert Avon
22 Cataclysm Blues - Cari Silverwood
23 The Yellow Wallpaper - Charlotte Perkins Gilman
24 The Eyes Have It - Phillip K Dick
25 The Universe Doesn't Give a Flying Fuck About You - Johnny B Truant
26 Easy as Pi - Jamie Buchan
27 Kurzgeschichten Band 1 -Thomas Herzberg
28 La Grotte - Claudio Paganini (trans by Manuela Corsino)
29 How to be happy (no fairy dust required) - Cara Stein
30 Poems of William Blake - William Blake
31 Reconceptualising Work with 'Carers': New Directions for Policy and Practice - Kirstin Stalker
32 Two-fisted Tweets - James Hutchings
33 As they slept - Andy Leeks
34 Liebe Frau Senta - Uli Aechtner
35 Shroud for a Nightingale PD James
36 Guns - Stephen King
37 Blix - Frank Norris
38 Shakedown - James Ellroy
39 Explaining the Explicit - Julian Barnes, David Bellos, Sarah Churchwell, Vicki Feaver, Rachel Johnson.
40 Die Entdeckung der Currywurst / The invention of curried sausage - Uwe Timm
41 1001 Polish words in Polish - Jorit Menka
42 As Easy As Pi - Jamie Buchan
43 Ach, waer ich nur zu Hause geblieben - Kersten Gier
44 Lost in Translation - Laurence M. Janifer
45 Les Noces Secretes - Gerard Caramaro
46 Otfried Preussler "Krabat" - auf den Spuren der historischen Sage ud ime Vergleich zu JK Rowlings "Harry Potter" - Nancy Schier
47 Selected Masterpieces of Polish Poetry - trans Jarek Zawadzki
48 English Polish Joke Book - Jeremy Taylor
49 Histoires a lire dans le bus - Catherine Perrot, Max Obione
50 Histoires a lire dans le metro - 10 authors whose names I CBA to type.
51 Geil, Bekifft, Arbeitsscheu... Charly Moraine & Frank Cordoba
52 We're Going to Die Here, Aren't We? - Erik Gumeny
53 Double Dare - Rhonda Nelson
54 434 Tage - Anne Freytag
55 The little Quaker book of de-clutter - Ellie Caldwell
56 The little Quaker book of weight loss - Ellie Caldwell
57 PhiLOLzophy: critical thinking in digestible doses - Sarah Heuer & Chrissy Stockton
58 Santisima Muerte: How to call and work with Holy Death - Conjure Man Ali
59 Clarimonde - Theophile Gaultier
60 The Polish Experience - Nicholas Westerby
61 Oryx and Crake - Margaret Atwood
62 Anonym, Briefe der Lust - Megan Hart (translated into German by Ira Severin)
63 Die Muenze im Becher - Iny Lorentz
64 Girl, 20 - Kingsley Amis (I couldn't abide his writing before and still can't)


----------



## Red Storm (Dec 23, 2013)

1/20 - _A Clash of Kings_ by George R. R. Martin
2/20 - _A Storm of Swords_ by George R. R. Martin
3/20 - _Physical Resistance_ by Dave Hann
4/20 - _Frankenstein_ by Mary Shelly
5/20 - _The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest_ by Stieg Larsson
6/20 - _Brave New World_ by Aldous Huxley
7/20 - _Fahrenheit 451_ by Ray Bradbury
8/20 - _What Uncle Sam Really Wants_ by Noam Chomsky
9/20 - _Anno Dracula_ by Kim Newman
10/20 - _Colour of Magic_ by Terry Pratchett
11/20 - _The Great Gatsby_ by F. Scott Fitzgerald
12/20 - _Dracula_ by Bram Stoker
13/20 - _The Dark Tower_ by Stephen King
14/20 - A Feast of Crows by George R. R. Martin
15/20 - _Dance of Dragons_ by George R. R. Martin
16/20 - _Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep _by Philip K. Dick
17/20 - _The Old Man and the Sea _by Ernest Hemmingway
18/20 - _The Prosperous Few and the Restless Many_ by Noam Chomsky
19/20 - _Secrets, Lies and Democracy_ by Noam Chomsky

20/20 - _Sleepwalkers: How Europe Went to War_ by Christopher Clark (4.5/5 - Excellent book, bought it after seeing it mentioned on here)


----------



## ringo (Dec 24, 2013)

1/30 The Room Of Lost Things - Stella Duffy
2/30 At Hell's Gate: A Soldiers Journey From War To Peace - Claude Anshin Thomas
3/30 The Bell Jar - Sylvia Plath
4/30 Altered Carbon - Richard K Morgan
5/30 The Chinese Potter: A Practical History Of Chinese Ceramics - Margaret Medley
6/30 Wolf Hall - Hilary Mantel
7/30 Pride And Prejudice - Jane Austen
8/30 The City & The City - China Mieville
9/30 The Optimist's Daughter - Eudora Welty
10/30 The Stranger - Albert Camus
11/30 Clarks In Jamaica - Al Fingers
12/30 Diamond Age - Neal Stephenson
13/30 Pao - Kerry Young
14/30 Skagboys - Irvine Welsh
15/30 Doctor Fischer of Geneva or the Bomb Party - Graham Greene
16/30 Gimpel The Fool - Isaac Bashevis Singer
17/30 The Pursuit Of Perfect - Tal Ben-Shahar
18/30 The Music Of Chance - Paul Auster
19/30 Magnetism - F Scott Fitzgerald
20/30 The Art Of Conversation - Catherine Blyth
21/30 Hash: The Chilling Inside Story Of The Secret Underworld Behind The World's Most Lucrative Drug - Wensley Clarkson
22/30 Venus In Furs - Leopold von Sacher-Masoch
23/30 The Answer Is Never: A Skateboarder's History Of The World - Jocko Weyland
24/30 The Prime Of Miss Jean Brodie - Muriel Spark
25/30 Spook Country - William Gibson
26/30 The Red House - Mark Haddon
27/30 Journey Into Fear - Eric Ambler
28/30 The Crow Road - Iain Banks
29/30 A Dance With Dragons - George R R Martin
30/30 Gangs Of Jamaica: The Babylonian Wars - Thibault Ehrengardt
31/30 The Time Thief - Michael Thomas
32/30 Humboldt's Gift - Saul Bellow
33/30 The Counselor - Cormac McCarthy
34/30 The Diary Of A Young Girl - Anne Frank
35/30 The Shipping News - Annie Proulx.......Wasn't expecting this to be one of the best books I've ever read, but it was an absolute joy. Her descriptive prose is fantastic, can't wait to read more.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 26, 2013)

1/50- City of Gold - Len Deighton
2/50- Outside- Shalini Bolan
3/50- Deep Black - Stephen Coonts and Jim Defelice
4/50- Before They Are Hanged - Joe Abercombie
5/50 - Last Arguments of Kings - Joe Abercrombie
6/50 - The Horse At The Gates - DC Alden
7/50 - Shakespeare's Local - Pete Brown
8/50 - Ash - James Herbert
9/50 - Capital - John Lanchester
10/50 - Covert Reich - A K Alexander
11/50 - The American West - Dee Brown
12/50 - Dark Winter - David Mark
13/50 - Bury My Heart at Wounded Knee - Dee Brown
14/50 - Light of the Western Stars- Zane Grey
15/50 -Riders of the Purple Sage - Zane Grey
16/50 - Mission to Paris - Alan Furst
17/50 -The Eyre Affair - Jasper Fforde
18/50 - Acquired for Development By...A Hackney Anthology - Edited by Gary Budden and Kit Caless
19/50 -Prisoner to the Streets - Robyn Travis
20/50 - The Fear Index - Robert Harris
21/50 - Rebel - Bernard Cornwell
22/50 - Copperhead- Bernard Cornwell
23/50 - The Departure - Neal Asher
24/50 - Battle Flag - Bernard Cornwell
25/50 - The Bloody Ground - Bernard Cornwell
26/50 - Deep Country - Five Years in the Welsh Hills. - Neil Ansell
27/50 - Deception - Jonathan Kellerman
28/50* - *Zero Point - Neal Asher
29/50 - Birdscapes - Birds in Our Imagination and Experience - Jeremy Mynott
30/50 - Extinction Point - Paul Antony Jones
31/50- Extinction Point: Exodus -Paul Antony Jones
32/50 - Burn Out - Traci Hohenstein
33/50 - The Urban Birder - David Lindo
34/50 - A Year in the Woods - Colin Elford
35/50 - The Wild Places - Robert Mcfarlane
36/50 - A New Kind of Bleak: Journeys Through Urban Britain - Owen Hatherley
37/50 -Without Warning - John Birmingham
38/50 - After America - John Birmingham
39/50 - Angels of Vengeance - John Birmingham
40/50 - Laidlaw - William McIlvanney
41/50 - Weapons of Choice: World War 2.1 - John Birmingham
42/50 - The Old Ways - Robert McFarlane
43/50 - The Bat - Jo Nesbo
44/50 -The Green Road Into The Trees: A Walk Through England - Hugh Thompson
45/50 - Nightwalk - A Journey to the Heart of Nature - Chris Yates
*46/50 -  The Whale  Road - Robert Low 
47/50 - The Papers of Tony Veitch - William Mcilvanney*


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 26, 2013)

marty21 said:


> 1/50- City of Gold - Len Deighton
> 2/50- Outside- Shalini Bolan
> 3/50- Deep Black - Stephen Coonts and Jim Defelice
> 4/50- Before They Are Hanged - Joe Abercombie
> ...


three to go i see


----------



## marty21 (Dec 26, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> three to go i see


Can't see me reading 3 in 5 days tbh


----------



## MrSki (Dec 26, 2013)

marty21 said:


> Can't see me reading 3 in 5 days tbh


Asterix


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 26, 2013)

marty21 said:


> Can't see me reading 3 in 5 days tbh


you won't if you keep pissing about on here


----------



## MrSki (Dec 26, 2013)

MrSki said:


> 1/100 Dissolution C J Sansom
> 2/100 Dark Fire C J Sansom
> 3/100 Sovereign C J Sansom
> 4/100 Across the Face of the World Russell Kirkpatrick
> ...


101/100 Mutiny Julian Stockwin
102/100 Tenacious Julian Stockwin
103/100 Command Julian Stockwin
104/100 The Admiral's Daughter Julian Stockwin
105/100 Treachery Julian Stockwin
106/100 Invasion Julian Stockwin
107/100 Victory Julian Stockwin

Have started Conquest but not reading much before the new year so doubt I will finish. Had to miss a couple of Stockwin's out because of lack of availability in the library!


----------



## MrSki (Dec 26, 2013)

marty21 said:


> Can't see me reading 3 in 5 days tbh


Did you not enjoy the Whale Road enough to read The Wolf Sea? I read them earlier this year but got pissed off with my lack of latin & greek which are often not translated to bother with 3 & 4.


----------



## imposs1904 (Dec 26, 2013)

marty21 said:


> *47/50 - The Papers of Tony Veitch - William Mcilvanney*



Love all the Laidlaw novels.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 26, 2013)

imposs1904 said:


> Love all the Laidlaw novels.


2nd one I've read, they were both excellent


----------



## imposs1904 (Dec 26, 2013)

marty21 said:


> 2nd one I've read, they were both excellent



I'm kind of gutted he didn't churn them out like Rankin and Mina does, but I guess he's not that sort of writer. I think I've seen interviews where he's said that he could have made a fortune if he'd gone down that road. His publishers wanted him to do it, and once upon a time Connery was interested in a film adaptation of Laidlaw. If only . . .


----------



## marty21 (Dec 26, 2013)

imposs1904 said:


> I'm kind of gutted he didn't churn them out like Rankin and Mina does, but I guess he's not that sort of writer. I think I've seen interviews where he's said that he could have made a fortune if he'd gone down that road. His publishers wanted him to do it, and once upon a time Connery was interested in a film adaptation of Laidlaw. If only . . .


Connery? I can't imagine him as Laidlaw, he's a similar character to Rebus and Rankin has acknowledged the influence , has to be  Ken Stott ya ken?


----------



## imposs1904 (Dec 26, 2013)

marty21 said:


> Connery? I can't imagine him as Laidlaw, he's a similar character to Rebus and Rankin has acknowledged the influence , has to be  Ken Stott ya ken?



Well, both Connery and Stott are east coast and Laidlaw's very much west coast. 

I think I could only watch five minutes of Stott as Rebus before I switched off. I'm not saying he was wrong for the part but I had such a vivid image of Rebus in my head from the books that I don't think any tv adaptation would have worked for me. But, in fairness to Stott, those five minutes were probably a thousand times better that 360 minutes of John Hannah as Rebus.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 26, 2013)

MrSki said:


> Did you not enjoy the Whale Road enough to read The Wolf Sea? I read them earlier this year but got pissed off with my lack of latin & greek which are often not translated to bother with 3 & 4.


I will be reading the next one, it was a viking romp !


----------



## marty21 (Dec 26, 2013)

imposs1904 said:


> Well, both Connery and Stott are east coast and Laidlaw's very much west coast.
> 
> I think I could only watch five minutes of Stott as Rebus before I switched off. I'm not saying he was wrong for the part but I had such a vivid image of Rebus in my head from the books that I don't think any tv adaptation would have worked for me. But, in fairness to Stott, those five minutes were probably a thousand times better that 360 minutes of John Hannah as Rebus.


Hannah was awful, I wanted cragginess


----------



## MrSki (Dec 26, 2013)

marty21 said:


> I will be reading the next one, it was a viking romp !


I enjoyed Bernard Cornwell's Uhtred Uhtredson novels for a good Viking romp. The Last Kingdom being the first from 2004 with the Pagan Lord the seventh & last published this year.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 26, 2013)

MrSki said:


> I enjoyed Bernard Cornwell's Uhtred Uhtredson novels for a good Viking romp. The Last Kingdom being the first from 2004 with the Pagan Lord the seventh & last published this year.


They were excellent, haven't read the 7th , maybe I can by the end of 2013


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 26, 2013)

marty21 said:


> I will be reading the next one, it was a viking romp !


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 27, 2013)

1/50 - Grits, Niall Griffiths
2/50 - Suicide Hill, James Ellroy
3/50 - Children of Men, P D James
4/50 - Worlds of English, Module guide
5/50 - Whit, Iain Banks
6/50 - Paula Spencer, Roddy Doyle
7/50 - Harm Done, Ruth Rendell
8/50 - The News Where You Are, Catherine O'Flynn
9/50 - Birdman, Mo Hayder
10/50 - Money, Martin Amis
11/50 - The 5:2 Diet Book, Kate Harrison
12/50 - The Treatment, Mo Hayder
13/50 -The Bell Jar, Sylvia Plath
14/50 - The Little Friend, Donna Tartt
15/50 - What Was lost, Catherine O'Flynn
16/50 - Stonemouth, Iain Banks
17/50 - The One You Love, Paul Pilkington
18/50 - English in the World - OU Study Guide
19/50 - English in the World: History, Diversity, Change, Edited by Philip Seargeant and Joan Swann
20/50 - The Woman in White, Wilkie Collins
21/50 - The Vanishing Point, Val McDermid
22/50 - The Thirty-Nine Steps, John Buchan
23/50 - Skagboys, Irvine Welsh
24/50 - Dracula, Bram Stoker
25/50 - Complicity, Iain Banks
26/50 - Trainspotting, Irvine Welsh
27/50 - Ritual, Mo Hayder
28/50 - Feersum Endjinn, Iain M Banks
29/50 - One Across, Two Down, Ruth Rendell
30/50 - White Bones, Graham Masterton
31/50 - Wolf Hall, Hilary Mantel
32/50 - The Crow Road, Iain Banks
33/50 - The Saint Zita Society, Ruth Rendell
34/50 - The Bat, Jo Nesbo
35/50 - The Shining, Stephen King
36/50 - The Casual Vacancy, J.K. Rowling
37/50 - The Kite Runner, Khaled Hosseini
38/50 - Skin, Mo Hayder
39/50 - A Face in the Crowd, Stephen King + How to Talk to Girls at Parties, Neil Gaiman 
40/50 - Communicating in English: Talk, Text, Technology
41/50 - The Politics of English: Conflict, Competition, Co-existence
42/50 - The Secret Garden, Frances Hodgson Burnett
43/50 - Ghost in the Machine, Ed James
44/50 - Doctor Sleep, Stephen King
45/50 - A Judgement in Stone, Ruth Rendell
46/50 - The Bridge, Iain Banks
47/50 - The Goldfinch, Donna Tartt
48/50 - Dead Man's Time, Peter James
49/50 - The Unlikely Pilgrimage of Harold Fry, Rachel Joyce
50/50 - Persuasion, Jane Austen
51/50 - Killing for Company, Brian Masters
52/50 - Rebecca, Daphne du Maurier
53/50 - The Redbreast, Jo Nesbo
54/50 - Gone Girl, Gillian Flynn
55/50 - Horns, Joe Hill
*
56/50 - Ordinary Thunderstorms, William Boyd*


----------



## Belushi (Dec 27, 2013)

Sebastian Faulks 'Birdsong' (1/20)
Colin Thubron 'Shadow of the Silk Road' (2/20)
Philip Larkin 'High Windows' (3/20)
Sally Brampton 'Shoot the Damn Dog' (4/20)
Hans Fallada 'Alone in Berlin' (5/20)
Robert Bartlett 'The Making of Europe 950 - 1350' (6/20)
Albert Camus 'The Outsider' (7/20)
Seamus Heaney 'New Selected Poems 1966-1987' (8/20)
Freya Stark 'The Minaret of Djam: An Excursion in Afghanistan' (9/20)
Gustave Flaubert 'Madame Bovary' (10/20)
Graham Greene 'Brighton Rock' (11/20)
SE Hinton 'The Outsiders' (12/20)
Esther Freud 'Hideous Kinky' (13/20)
Armistead Maupin 'More Tales of the City' (14/20)
Laurie Lee 'Cider with Rosie' (15/20)
Jack Kerouac 'On the Road' (16/20)
J.D. Salinger 'The Catcher in the Rye' (17/20)
*Mark Girouard 'Cities and People: A Social and Architectural History' (18/20)*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 27, 2013)

imposs1904 said:


> Well, both Connery and Stott are east coast and Laidlaw's very much west coast.
> 
> I think I could only watch five minutes of Stott as Rebus before I switched off. I'm not saying he was wrong for the part but I had such a vivid image of Rebus in my head from the books that I don't think any tv adaptation would have worked for me. But, in fairness to Stott, those five minutes were probably a thousand times better that 360 minutes of John Hannah as Rebus.


Agree with this. I love Ken Stott as an actor but he just isn't the Rebus who is in my head. Not sure anyone would be tbh which is why I haven't watched any of the TV adaptations.


----------



## Red Storm (Dec 27, 2013)

Belushi said:


> *Mark Girouard 'Cities and People: A Social and Architectural History' (18/20)*




What was that like? Sounds interesting but there's no reviews on Amazon.


----------



## Belushi (Dec 27, 2013)

Red Storm said:


> What was that like? Sounds interesting but there's no reviews on Amazon.



It's a good general history of urban development in the west since the early middle ages. It's a coffee table book with a lot of good illustrations.


----------



## Me76 (Dec 27, 2013)

1/50 Rachels Holiday, Marian Keyes
2/50 Fingersmith, Sarah Waters 
3/50 Life, Death and Vanilla Slices, Jenny Eclair
4/50 Pushed Too Far, Ann Voss Peterson
5/50 Born Weird, Andrew Kaufman
6/50 The People of the Abyss, Jack London
7/50 Gray Justice, Alan McDermott
8/50 Gone Tomorrow, Lee Child
9/50 the Hundred year old Man Who Climbed Out of the Window and Disappeared, Jonas Jonasson
10/50 First Murder, Fred Limberg
11/50 Capital, John Lanchester
12/40 An Order of Coffee and Tears, Brian Spangler
13/40 Catcher in the Rye, JD Salinger
14/40 Alone: The Girl in the Box, Robert J Crane
15/40 Uglies, Scott Westerfeld
16/40 Enemy in Blue: The Chase, Derek Blass
17/40 Out on a Limb, Lynn Barrett-Lee
18/40 Trapped, JN Konrath
19/40 Joyland, Stephen King
20/40 Girl Reading, Katie Ward
21/40 Safe House, Chris Ewan
22/40 The Half-life if Hannah, Nick Alexander
23/40 The Nightmare Stone, Finian Black
24/40 One Glass is Never Enough, Jane Wenham-Jones
25/40 What Stays in Vegas, Beth Labonte
26/40 How to be a Woman, Caitlin Moran
27/40 Wuthering Heights, Emily Bronte
28/40 Bad Games, Jeff Menapace 
29/40 Swamplandia, Karen Russell
30/40 Bonded, Nicky Charles
31/40 Dr Sleep, Stephen King
32/40 Pigeon English, Stephen Kelman
33/40 Ghost in the Machine, Ed James
34/40 The Mating, Nicky Charles
35/40 The Flood, Emile Zola
36/40 Jet, Russell Blake
37/40 Every Day, Every Hour, Natasa Dragnic
38/40 The Keeping, Nicky Charles
39/40 Among the Hoods, Harriet Sergeant
40/40 The Yonahlossee Riding School for Girls, Anton Disclafani
41/40 Betrayed, Nicky Charles
42/40 the Lifeboat, Charlotte Rogan

43/50 Boy A, Jonathan Trigell - brilliant. The story of a boy who murdered as a child, his release and discovery of the world and the collapse of his new life.


----------



## pennimania (Dec 28, 2013)

I'm not going to make it 

Curious that going back to uni has not made me read less, but has stopped me finishing texts.

That's my excuse and I'm sticking to it


----------



## belboid (Dec 28, 2013)

belboid said:


> 1: Peter May - The Blackhouse.
> 2: Kim Cooper - 33 1/3 Series: In the Aeroplane over the Sea by Neutral Milk Hotel.
> 3: Ben Thompson (Ed.) - Ban This Filth! The Mary Whitehouse Letters.
> 4: Paul D Gilbert - The Annals of Sherlock Holmes.
> ...


28 - Robert MacFarlane - The Old Ways
29 - Imogen Edwards-Jones & Anonymous - Restaurant Babylon

can't decide whether to start a new book now, or finish off one I was halfway through earlier on this year, just to make sure I reach my thirty.


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 29, 2013)

1/50 - Grits, Niall Griffiths
2/50 - Suicide Hill, James Ellroy
3/50 - Children of Men, P D James
4/50 - Worlds of English, Module guide
5/50 - Whit, Iain Banks
6/50 - Paula Spencer, Roddy Doyle
7/50 - Harm Done, Ruth Rendell
8/50 - The News Where You Are, Catherine O'Flynn
9/50 - Birdman, Mo Hayder
10/50 - Money, Martin Amis
11/50 - The 5:2 Diet Book, Kate Harrison
12/50 - The Treatment, Mo Hayder
13/50 -The Bell Jar, Sylvia Plath
14/50 - The Little Friend, Donna Tartt
15/50 - What Was lost, Catherine O'Flynn
16/50 - Stonemouth, Iain Banks
17/50 - The One You Love, Paul Pilkington
18/50 - English in the World - OU Study Guide
19/50 - English in the World: History, Diversity, Change, Edited by Philip Seargeant and Joan Swann
20/50 - The Woman in White, Wilkie Collins
21/50 - The Vanishing Point, Val McDermid
22/50 - The Thirty-Nine Steps, John Buchan
23/50 - Skagboys, Irvine Welsh
24/50 - Dracula, Bram Stoker
25/50 - Complicity, Iain Banks
26/50 - Trainspotting, Irvine Welsh
27/50 - Ritual, Mo Hayder
28/50 - Feersum Endjinn, Iain M Banks
29/50 - One Across, Two Down, Ruth Rendell
30/50 - White Bones, Graham Masterton
31/50 - Wolf Hall, Hilary Mantel
32/50 - The Crow Road, Iain Banks
33/50 - The Saint Zita Society, Ruth Rendell
34/50 - The Bat, Jo Nesbo
35/50 - The Shining, Stephen King
36/50 - The Casual Vacancy, J.K. Rowling
37/50 - The Kite Runner, Khaled Hosseini
38/50 - Skin, Mo Hayder
39/50 - A Face in the Crowd, Stephen King + How to Talk to Girls at Parties, Neil Gaiman 
40/50 - Communicating in English: Talk, Text, Technology
41/50 - The Politics of English: Conflict, Competition, Co-existence
42/50 - The Secret Garden, Frances Hodgson Burnett
43/50 - Ghost in the Machine, Ed James
44/50 - Doctor Sleep, Stephen King
45/50 - A Judgement in Stone, Ruth Rendell
46/50 - The Bridge, Iain Banks
47/50 - The Goldfinch, Donna Tartt
48/50 - Dead Man's Time, Peter James
49/50 - The Unlikely Pilgrimage of Harold Fry, Rachel Joyce
50/50 - Persuasion, Jane Austen
51/50 - Killing for Company, Brian Masters
52/50 - Rebecca, Daphne du Maurier
53/50 - The Redbreast, Jo Nesbo
54/50 - Gone Girl, Gillian Flynn
55/50 - Horns, Joe Hill
 56/50 - Ordinary Thunderstorms, William Boyd

*57/50 - The Child's Child, Barbara Vine*


----------



## imposs1904 (Dec 29, 2013)

1-50
51/100 Dark Passage by David Goodis
52/100 The Burglar by David Goodis
53/100 Bash the Rich: True Life Confessions of an Anarchist in the UK by Ian Bone
54/100 The Deportees and other stories by Roddy Doyle
55/100 Bullfighting by Roddy Doyle
56/100 The Red Road by Denise Mina
57/100 Maigret in Holland by Georges Simenon
58/100 The Sailors' Rendezvous by Georges Simenon
59/100 Anti-Fascist by Martin Lux
60/100 I am a Genius of Unspeakable Evil and I Want to Be Your Class President by Josh Lieb
61/100 Maigret at the "Gai-Moulin" by Georges Simenon
62/100 The Bar on the Seine by Georges Simenon
63/100 Lillian & Dash by Sam Toperoff
64/100 Street of No Return by David Goodis
65/100 The Busconductor Hines by James Kelman
66/100 Maigret Mystified by Georges Simenon
67/100 Nine Inches: Stories by Tom Perrotta
68/100 Dr. Yes by (Colin) Bateman
69/100 Bad Vibes: Britpop and My Part in Its Downfall by Luke Haines
70/100 Maigret Goes Home by Georges Simenon
71/100 Punk Rock: An Oral History by John Robb
72/100 A Coffin for Dimitrios by Eric Ambler
73/100 The Killer Inside Me by Jim Thompson
74/100 Two Pints by Roddy Doyle
75/100 The Flemish Shop by Georges Simenon
76/100 Brother Kemal by Jakob Arjouni
77/100 Autobiography by Morrissey
78/100 Morbid Symptoms by Gillian Slovo
79/100 The Guts by Roddy Doyle
80/100 Saints of the Shadow Bible by Ian Rankin
81/100 Peace, Love & Petrol Bombs by D. D. Johnston
82/100 A Long Way Down by Nick Hornby
*
83/100 Days Like These by Nigel Fountain*
Great political thriller that was originally published by Pluto Press in the eighties and has now been reissued as a cheap ebook by Ink Monkey Books. Recommended.


----------



## colbhoy (Dec 31, 2013)

1/20 -The Devil's Star by Jo Nesbo
2/20 - At Swim, Two Boys by Jamie O'Neill
3/20 - Lullaby Town by Robert Crais
4/20 - Gordon Smith, Prince of Wingers by Tony Smith
5/20 - Pride and Prejudice by Jane Austin
6/20 - The Art of Fielding by Chad Harbach
7/20 - Free Fall by Robert Crais
8/20 - The Complete Game, Reflections on Baseball and the Art of Pitching by Ron Darling
9/20 - Imperium by Robert Harris
10/20 - Sandy Koufax The Lefty's Legacy by Jane Leavy
11/20 - Sacred by Dennis Lehane
12/20 - Vagabond by Bernard Cornwell
*13/20 - The Bat by Jo Nesbo*

Well, that is me done for the year and I have fallen well short of my target of 20. Damn the TV and all the good programmes that I must watch!


----------



## belboid (Dec 31, 2013)

One hour forty to go in the 30th book - I'm gonna make it, I am!


----------



## el-ahrairah (Dec 31, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> 79. Charles Bukowski - The Most Beautiful Woman In Town & Other Stories.  never read any bukowski before, not likely to again.



80. Dan Abnett - ravenor
81. Dan Abnett - Ravenor Returns
82.Dan Abnett - Ravenor Rogue
83. Nick Kyme - Vulkan Lives
84. Marco Polo - The Travels

and that's it from me!  didn't do as well as i had thought so have revised my prediction downwards for 2014.  this was an interesting thread to follow, thanks all!


----------



## xenon (Dec 31, 2013)

01/30 Pimp - Iceberg Slim
02/30 I Can Make you Hate - Charlie Brooker
03/30 Back Story - David Mitchell
04/30 Century Rain - Alastair Reynolds
05/30 Debt the First 5000 Years - David Graeber
 06/30 Ilium - Dan Simmons
07/30 Rapture of the Nerds - Cory Doctorow and Charlie Stross
08/30 The Big Sleep - Raymond Chandler
09/30 Fairwell My Lovely - Raymond Chandler
10/30 Trick Baby - Iceberg Slim
11/30 Gardens of the Moon - Steven Erickson
12/30 Red Seas, Red Skies - Scott Lynch
13/30 Ack-Ack Macaque - Gareth L Powell
14/30 In The Shadow of the Sword - Tom Holland
15/30 Chronacles of the Black Company. The Black Company. - Glen Cook
16/30 The Black Dalier - James Ellroy
17/30 The Big Nowhere - James Ellroy
18/30 LA Confidential - James Ellroy
19/30 Shakedown - James Ellroy
20/30 White Jazz - James Ellroy
21/30 Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep - Philip K Dick.
22/30 Running Wild - J G Ballard.
23/30 Jack - China Meiville
24/30 Fresco - Alastair Reynolds
25/30 The Engines of God - Jack McDevitt
26/30 Breakfast of Champions - Kurt Vonnegut
27/30 Understand - Ted Chang
28/30 The Scheme for Full Employment - Magnus Mills
29/30 Super Freakonomics - Steven D Levitt & Stephen J Dubner
30/30 The English Civil War, A People's History. - Diane Purkis 
31/30 The Republic of Theives - Scott Lynch
32/30 Snow Crash - Neal Stephenson
33/30 Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy - Douglas Adams
34/30 So Long and Thanks For All the Fish - Douglas Adams
35/30 Mostly Harmless - Douglas Adams
36/30 Money - Martin Amis
37/30 The Trial - Frans Kafka
38/30 Midshipman Bolitho and the Avenger - Alexander Kent

A couple of those were short stories but still more than last year. I've picked a modest 35 for 2014.


----------



## belboid (Dec 31, 2013)

1: Peter May - The Blackhouse.
2: Kim Cooper - 33 1/3 Series: In the Aeroplane over the Sea by Neutral Milk Hotel.
3: Ben Thompson (Ed.) - Ban This Filth! The Mary Whitehouse Letters.
4: Paul D Gilbert - The Annals of Sherlock Holmes.
5/30 - ?? - The Secret Footballer.
6/30 - Hilary Mantel - Bring Up The Bodies.
7/30: K Marx - The Civil War in France.
8/30 - Pat Long - The History of the NME
9/30 - Iain Banks - Stonemouth.
10/30 - 30 Rock and Philosophy: We Want To Go There.
11/30 - Michael Powell & Ursula Le Guin - The Wizard of Earthsea (unfilmed screenplay)
12/30 - Mark Kermode - The Good, The Bad & The Multiplex
13/30 - Ismail Kadare - The Successor
14/30 - Peter May - The Lewis Man
15/30 - Peter May - The Chessmen
16/30 - David Belbin - Student
17/30 - David Belbin - Festival
18/30 - Paul D Gilbert - The Lost Files of Sherlock Holmes
19/30 - Charlie Williams - Graven Image / Minette Walters - Dreadful Murder
20/30 - David Peace - Red or Dead
21 - Chris Ware - Building Stories
22 - Luke Haines - Post Everything: Outsider Rock 'n' Roll
23 - Anthony Bourdain - Medium Raw
24 - Rosa Luxemburg - The Mass Strike (with the introduction of Tony Cliff's RL biography)
25 - Brian Bendis, Bill Sienkiewicz - Daredevil, End of Days
26 - Michael Chabon - The Final Solution
27 - Alan Garner - The Weirdstone of Brisingamen/Moon of Gomrath
28 - Robert MacFarlane - The Old Ways
29 - Imogen Edwards-Jones & Anonymous - Restaurant Babylon
30 - Liam McIlvaney - All the Colours 0f the Town

Praise our guests for still not being here


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 1, 2014)

1-50
51/100 Dark Passage by David Goodis
52/100 The Burglar by David Goodis
53/100 Bash the Rich: True Life Confessions of an Anarchist in the UK by Ian Bone
54/100 The Deportees and other stories by Roddy Doyle
55/100 Bullfighting by Roddy Doyle
56/100 The Red Road by Denise Mina
57/100 Maigret in Holland by Georges Simenon
58/100 The Sailors' Rendezvous by Georges Simenon
59/100 Anti-Fascist by Martin Lux
60/100 I am a Genius of Unspeakable Evil and I Want to Be Your Class President by Josh Lieb
61/100 Maigret at the "Gai-Moulin" by Georges Simenon
62/100 The Bar on the Seine by Georges Simenon
63/100 Lillian & Dash by Sam Toperoff
64/100 Street of No Return by David Goodis
65/100 The Busconductor Hines by James Kelman
66/100 Maigret Mystified by Georges Simenon
67/100 Nine Inches: Stories by Tom Perrotta
68/100 Dr. Yes by (Colin) Bateman
69/100 Bad Vibes: Britpop and My Part in Its Downfall by Luke Haines
70/100 Maigret Goes Home by Georges Simenon
71/100 Punk Rock: An Oral History by John Robb
72/100 A Coffin for Dimitrios by Eric Ambler
73/100 The Killer Inside Me by Jim Thompson
74/100 Two Pints by Roddy Doyle
75/100 The Flemish Shop by Georges Simenon
76/100 Brother Kemal by Jakob Arjouni
77/100 Autobiography by Morrissey
78/100 Morbid Symptoms by Gillian Slovo
79/100 The Guts by Roddy Doyle
80/100 Saints of the Shadow Bible by Ian Rankin
81/100 Peace, Love & Petrol Bombs by D. D. Johnston
82/100 A Long Way Down by Nick Hornby
83/100 Days Like These by Nigel Fountain
*
84/100 Maigret and the Death of a Harbor-Master  by Georges Simenon
*
I could't even make it to 85. Damn you internet.


----------



## magneze (Jan 1, 2014)

1. Noam Chomsky - Occupy
2. Ian Bone - Bash The Rich
3. Iain Sinclair - London Orbital
4. Richard Morgan - Black Man
5. John Lanchester - Whoops!: Why everyone owes everyone and no one can pay
6. David Herman - Effective JavaScript
7. Francois Lelord - Hector & The Search For Happiness
8. Edward Tufte - The Visual Display of Quantative Information
9. Orson Scott Card - Ender's Game
10. Stephen Few - Information Dashboard Design
11. Susan Cain - Quiet, the power of introverts in a world that can't stop talking
12. Hilary Mantel - Wolf Hall
13. Ha-Joon Chang - 23 things they don't tell you about capitalism
14. Dan Saffer - Microinteractions
15. Jeff Gothelf - Lean UX
16. Richard Morgan - Market Forces
17. Neil Gaiman - Neverwhere
18. Niccolo Machiavelli - The Prince
19. Mark Rowlands - Running with the pack
*20. Ryan Boudinot - Blueprints of the afterlife*

Well, I'm not quite finished with this one but it's 2014 now so I'll stick it on here. It's a sci-fi book with some cool ideas such as linking up humans to the internet directly via the 'Bionet'. Actually I'm not sure yet if that's a cool idea, maybe it doesn't work out in the end. I'll have to finish the book to find out.


----------



## spartacus mills (Jan 1, 2014)

I failed with my attempt at 50:


01 - George Orwell: The Road to Wigan Pier
02 – John Steinbeck: Cannery Row
03 – Graham Greene: Brighton Rock
04 – Hilary Mantel: Wolf Hall
05 – Mikhail Bulgalov: A Country Doctor's Notebook
06 – Russell Hoban: Riddley Walker
07 – Jean De Berg (Catherine Robbe-Grillet): The Image
08 – Diane Bataille: The Whip Angels
09 – Alain Robbe-Grillet: Repetition
10 – Stewart Home: Mandy, Charlie and Mary Jane
11 – Jonathan Meades: The Fowler Family Business
12 – Ramsey Dukes: What I Did in My Holidays: Essays on Black Magic, Satanism, Devil Worship and Other Niceties
13 – Gabriel Garcia Marquez: The General in his Labyrinth
14 – Richard Dawkins: The God Delusion
15 – Josie Malinowski: West of Pure Evil
16 – Michael Staley (editor): Starfire Vol II No 4
17 – Sigmund Freud: The Interpretation of Dreams
18 – Vaughan Jordan: Cheap Sweaty Fun 327
19 – Stephen Shore: The Nature of Photographs
20 – Roger Hills & Frances Schultz: Rangefinder: Equipment, History, Techniques
21 – Christopher Isherwood: Goodbye to Berlin
22 – Robert Macfarlane: The Old Ways
23 – Arthur Machen: Strange Roads / With the Gods in Spring
24 – Gherasim Luca: The Passive Vampire
25 – Alan Victor Jones: Risca: It's Industrial and Social Development
26 – Brett Easton Ellis: The Informers
27 – Tina Carr & Annemarie Schone: Coal Faces
28 – George Orwell: Coming Up For Air
29 – Pat Morris: Hedgehogs
30 – Charlotte Rogers: P is for Prostitution. A Modern Primer
31 – Jeet Thayil: Narcopolis
32 – Eknath Easwara (editor): The Upanishads
33 - Robert MacFarlane: The Wild Places
34 – Vitezslav Nezval: Prague With Fingers of Fire
35 – James Ellroy: The Black Dahlia
36 – Ladislav Klima: The Sufferings of Prince Sternenhoch
37 – Leo Rubinfein (editor): Garry Winogrand
38 – Gunter Grass: The Tin Drum
39 – Owen Hatherley: A Guide to the New Ruins of Great Britain
40 – Simon Baker (editor): Daido Moriyama
41 – Cormac McCarthy: The Road
42 – Toni Morrison: The Bluest Eye
43 – Raymond Chandler: The Big Sleep


----------



## colbhoy (Jan 2, 2014)

imposs1904 said:


> Love all the Laidlaw novels.





marty21 said:


> 2nd one I've read, they were both excellent



I actually picked up all 3 novels, brand new, for £5 in one of these book clubs that come into my office once a month. Think I will start the first one next.


----------

